# Club Vert(600)



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

what can you do with your vert?
some old pics to start this thing off right


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 11, 2011)

heres my half assed late attempt at vert


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

not bad at all,what strains you got going?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

These are of an old grow but this is what my vert looked like with two 600s in cooltubes, centered in a 5'x5'x7'H room. I want to go back to vert but for some reason haven't and I'm not sure why, hmmm....
I have two tents connected together right now with a lght rail inside and have been thinking about selling my RDWC to build two verticals inside the tents. I miss vertical grows.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

i feel ya on that dez,i miss vert too.
id like to setup one 600 vert 4x4,6 level octagon.
one day.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2011)

WOOT!!! Vert lover in the house. Nice thread G. Here's some shit I've done with my vert:


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

right on jig,vert info pro in our mist...
that last pic,is what i want to try for,it is just so full


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, my room was so big that it never looked like Jig's. Running a perpetual didnt help that either though, I don't think. If I do swap things out though, I'll run a single 600 in each vertical and harvest one every month.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm with you G... I want to grow a full closet like that too. Right now shit's looking like a barren wasteland with a couple oases (had to look that shit up) of nice buds. I'll admit the closet still pumps out some nice buds even when the plants have been a bit abused. It fucking kills me though pulling less than 10 zips, when I can be pulling 20+. Such a waste. That third pic I pulled 18oz from that grow. Last run was around 8. grrrrrrrrrr

My big idea right now is to switch that 1000 for 2 - 600's (there's a splitter they make to split the 1k ballast to 2 600 bulbs). One 600 for each level. I am playing with the idea of sealing the room too, rock some co2. Wouldn't need a very big tank with only like 60 cubic feet, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

I've thought about getting one of those splitters too. I just have a hard time with the fact that they say you have to run specific bulbs with them. Bulbs thst are a bit on the pricey side considering you have to buy a pair of them. I currently have two 600s and theres a replacement 1000w ballast on it's way here so I could go either way I suppose. I have still been trying to get wifey to let me run all three but she's staying pretty firm on her no. She doesn't want to have to pay the elec bill for the two to three months it takes to get the return on investment. Money is tight right now so she's probably right but I'll try again down the road.


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 11, 2011)

SUBBBBEDDD FOR THIS!!!!!!!

Can wait to get some ideas this forum is exactly what we needed!!!

Jigfresh you got it going on that set up is dope.


and *Dezracer* dont you think thats not really safe, with the plugs right next to the plant. hopefully you dont splash it when your watering. just my 2 cents


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha, you're not the first person to say something about that. I was pulling them out to water at that point and I had just thrown that up there temporarily. It got mounted on the wall when I had time. Sad thing is, that entire room is gone now and the only hint that it was ever here is all of the markings I made on the floor when mocking it up. I built a 5x10 room in my garage for all of that and there's three tents (2x4 and two 40"x40" connected) there now occupying most of that space.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

Originally Posted by *MEGAyielder420*
I would love to bro. Ive heard of club 600 I didnt know you guys were going vert. Kick ass!! I love vertical lighting, I dont think I will ever go back unless I use a few overhead but my main focus will be on the vert lighting. Im actually planning to run some vertical 600's on the outside and use the 1000's on the inside. I like to put 4 plants to a 1000. Like in the layout below. You can see the light in the middle and the ones on the outside I would run 600's so basically for those 4 plants I would use 1 x 1000 HPS and 4 x 600 HPS. This is how you yield 2 lbs per plant ohh and of course other factors like the ideal grow enviroment, a great feeding program, the right setup and training etc.






^^^real good info,very nice layout.
im sure he will stop by,with more input.​


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 11, 2011)

Subbed for all the great pron.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

i need to figure out a blueprint for a vert in my 3 x 4 x 7 tent. I want to try vertical but it seems in a tent my options are limited. i wanted to use just 1 600 but maybe the 400 and the 600 will do in there if they fit.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i need to figure out a blueprint for a vert in my 3 x 4 x 7 tent. I want to try vertical but it seems in a tent my options are limited. i wanted to use just 1 600 but maybe the 400 and the 600 will do in there if they fit.


thats what this thread is for,vert info in one place.

a 600 & 400 in that spot,with cool tube,would be nice,would it be soil? or hydro?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2011)

Heya! Im subbed as well! I was about to say I dont have any vert pr0n to show, then I remembered I did run vert at one point lol

Durban poison trees


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

i can only do soil and i have abour 6 weeks to set up. ill take pics of the inside of the tent with it empty to give heads a better chance a helping me.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Heya! Im subbed as well! I was about to say I dont have any vert pr0n to show, then I remembered I did run vert at one point lol
> 
> Durban poison trees
> View attachment 1882990View attachment 1882991View attachment 1882992View attachment 1882993View attachment 1882994View attachment 1882995View attachment 1882996View attachment 1882997View attachment 1882999


haha,dam i forgot about that grow to,thats crazy.
i know it was one run,but how do you feel about it?,if you remember.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

You could run a pretty nice vertical grow in a 3x4 and if you can control temps well enough, might be able to bare bulb it with just a single 600. Running both bulbs in cooltubes stacked is how I'd go though. If I knew anything about using the art/drawing programs on a pc I'd show you what I'd do in there. I want to try to figure that stuff out thouh so maybe I'll give it a go using my space as an example and see how it turns out.

If running 600s, the ideal space IMO is 4x4x7' or 8'H so I think a 3X4 would be pretty dope. Better than my 40"x80"x7' anyway


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

4 x 2' 8" x 7 is the exact size of the tent. ill snap a pic with the plants in. Dez you got me excited because i have been wanting to go vert for years now. 
excuse my tent. im emptying out which is why there is so muuch space. getting ris of the purp n hopefullt pickin up the vert


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's my first attempt at an overhead view of what my tents may become in an effort to reduce plant count. I'll run the filter in one tent near the ceiling and close the intake vents of that tent so the outside air is pulled through both tents, scrubbed and ten exhaused. I still have two other fans that can effectively cool a 600w cooltube so I'll probably give each light it's own fan to draw air from outside the tents, over the bulbs and then out the top.
RDWC would be my style of choice for it too with each four bucket system having a res outside the tent. I'd put mesh attached to the walls and train the plants into the mesh, like Jig. Should be able to pull four good sized plants every month with this deal I would think.

With a little work this could be made into a tw tier deal and run 8 plants per light, cutting the harvest downtime in half. You would most likely want to run a secod bulb in each tent though to make sur the ones by the ceiling get sufficient light penetration.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

With your tent and soil I would get a couple baker's racks and run my plants along the three walls in a mutli level set up. A 600 and a 400, one on top of the other in cooltubes in the center. I you only have the one fan to exhaust, mount the filter to the ceiling with the flange pointed down and hook your ducting and cooltubes to it with the fan near the floor. This is so it pulls the hot air through the filter, over the lights and then out a side vent at the bottom and away from the tent. You could have two or three tiers of plants and get some great results in that space.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> With your tent and soil I would get a couple baker's racks and run my plants along the three walls in a mutli level set up. A 600 and a 400, one on top of the other in cooltubes in the center. I you only have the one fan to exhaust, mount the filter to the ceiling with the flange pointed down and hook your ducting and cooltubes to it with the fan near the floor. This is so it pulls the hot air through the filter, over the lights and then out a side vent at the bottom and away from the tent. You could have two or three tiers of plants and get some great results in that space.


that sounds real good,more good info.


----------



## BrockMonday (Nov 11, 2011)

Never heard of this method. Could someone please explain the benefits and draw backs


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2011)

One benefit is a better use of available space. My closet is 2' x 3' and about 9 feet high. If I grew horizontal I would be using about 6 square feet of canopy space. Growing vertically I am using more like 25 square feet. I don't know of any drawbacks.


----------



## BrockMonday (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info. This technique never even crossed my mind.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm probably gonna need another fa for this. sweet info dez hope you healing up good man. thx


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks TGSS and yes, so far so good. I thought I would be back to work on thursday but the dr said monday so that's when I'm back to work.

I had a hard time sleeping last night with the shoulder and I ended up coming up with an awesome way to use my space for a vertical grow that will be perpetual and still give me some great yields. I'm going to totally bite Jig's grow but I'm sure he won't mind 
I'm thinking I'm going to move my buckets around and set them up like my drawing but am going to use one tent for veg and have two systems in the other that are spaced four weeks apart. Four buckets to veg four plants for four weeks while training them into screens that are attached to the bucket lids so they can be moved from the veg bucket to a flower bucket where I'll strap the top of the screens to the ceiling. I'll try to keep to eight week strains and pull four plants every month. I just need my buddy to come over now to help me get shit moved around so I can get started training some into a screen. I'll put up pics of it once it's done.

Woohoo, back to vert!!


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone think I could barebulb a 600 in a vert 3x3? 6 feet - fan space for height. 465 cfm blower, already have equipment and am confined to this space. would I be better off going horizontal? Have a bake a round cooltube possible but lot of people say the glass will rob of lumens


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 12, 2011)

genuity said:


> not bad at all,what strains you got going?



Dj Short Blueberry, HD, Purple Wrek, E.R., Super Lemon Haze, Headband, BC God Bud, Blue Dynamite, Cali-O(or maple leaf indica), 4 test cross's(Lavender X HD), Blurple


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2011)

Sir Stickybuds said:


> Anyone think I could barebulb a 600 in a vert 3x3? 6 feet - fan space for height. 465 cfm blower, already have equipment and am confined to this space. would I be better off going horizontal? Have a bake a round cooltube possible but lot of people say the glass will rob of lumens


I don't know if you could get away with that. If you ran the bulb right down the middle of the space, it would probably light bleach a lot of the buds. And that's before you even think about heat (which will be pretty massive). Maybe if you stuck the light in one corner, but I don't see the point in that. I think if you are going to try bare bulb you will need the 6 feet of height to get the bulb far enough away to not cause heat or light damage. In my book bare bulbs are a luxury people with much larger spaces get to use.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with that. You would most likely need to run AC inside the tent to make it work and the bulb pretty high off the floor.

That bake a round would solve the issue though. What is the diameter of the bake a round?
I had thought of buying them before but wasn't sure of the diameter so got regular cool tubes. I need a couple cool tubes now though and don't really want to drop $150+ on them. My brother bwon't trade me for my kick arse hood because he says he wants to run both 600s in his little room and my hood is made for a single bulb.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Would it be possible to hang the 600 vertical for the lower levels of racks and then have the 400 horizontal over the 600 cooltube getting the top and adding suplemental light?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

I think as long as the vertically hung light is in some sort of cooltube it should be fine but I can't say for sure that the temps would stay where you need them with both lights in the 3x3. With that high CFM fan, I would think you'd be fine.
I'm off to get a new cooltube so I can get cracking on this.

Later


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 13, 2011)

light bleach your kidding me right lol, mine are right down the middle, and doing great
1k's though


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Nov 13, 2011)

bake a rounds are only like 4 inches diameter, gonna be tight with a big 600 bulb in there, cooltubes u can buy are 6 I believe and probably better


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah you can get 6" or 8" cooltubes and I picked up a 6" one today to get back to vertical growing.

And no, we're not kidding about light bleaching your plants. Your setup appears to work for you but I have had plants get light bleached or burnt or whatever you want to call it. It was typically with 1000s but I even have had a couple with 600s too when under a horizontal cooltube with no diffuser in it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 13, 2011)

i like getting free UVB, without the glass filter
*
DOWN WITH GLASS FILTERS

my room is my HOOD
*


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cool and I too would run bare bulba if I could get awaywith it. I just don't have AC anymore so I need to cool the bulbs or the tents get too hot, even with co2 allowing for higher temps it is too hot.

I'm going to be starting four plants in the four bucket RDWC vertical soon and once they are four weeks into 12/12 there will be the next stage going in between and above the first four. A bucket in each corner for the first four and then the second four will be one on each side wall, between the other buckets but 18" higher.
One 40x40 tent to veg the plants vertically into screens, one to flower them vertically and a 2x4 for mothers, clones and seedlings.

I would love to run a vertical octagon with a bare bulb though, like Heath Robinson.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 13, 2011)

dont for a second think its not costing me, but until i get my Mini Split, and that will stop any air exchange from room to outside air, and ill be able to get a co2 burner and get some negative pressure going with perfect air exchange rates get the co2 perfect

then ill be cooking


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Nov 14, 2011)

I was also thinking instead of a cooltube, what if the exhaust pulled from within inches of the top of the bulb so like a cooltube setup but no glass only the vent that attaches to it pulling air directly from above the light and hopefully sucking up the heat


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I think as long as the vertically hung light is in some sort of cooltube it should be fine but I can't say for sure that the temps would stay where you need them with both lights in the 3x3. With that high CFM fan, I would think you'd be fine.
> I'm off to get a new cooltube so I can get cracking on this.
> 
> Later


From what I've seen in others grow journals, temps are quite manageable with a bare bulb, even fairly close to buds. The reflector actually catches a lot of heat and heat rises. If you have a fan blowing upwards on the bulb you should get really good air movement and help to keep temps pretty reasonable I bet. There are so many reasons to grow vertically I see no reason to do it any other way.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

After I get experienced enough with regular growing Ill delve into space/energy saving vert growing, till then Ill learn from the pros here...lol


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2011)

Sir Stickybuds said:


> I was also thinking instead of a cooltube, what if the exhaust pulled from within inches of the top of the bulb so like a cooltube setup but no glass only the vent that attaches to it pulling air directly from above the light and hopefully sucking up the heat


I was thinking about this exact thing last night and may give it a go. I'm going to try just using a fan blowing upwards too, like already mentioned by OGEvilgenius, but as of yesterday my tent looks like the attached thumbnails. I just need to see if I can manage the heat and odor without buying any additional equipment.

The filter is on the floor because I only have one good arm at the moment. I will have it hung by a friend soon.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wudup RIU MEGAyielder here master vertical light grower. This is my shit right here. I have been growing vertical for quite sometime now and have alot of input and experience. If anyone has any questions Id be more than happy to answer them or help out in any way that I can. If I dont know the answer we will figure it out together. I swear by vertical lighting but its not just vertical lighting boys and girls there are many other factors that people lack to focus on. You want to make sure your plants and light are all spaced out the same. If you dont have lights around every plant you want to make sure you are rotating them. In my opinion vertical lighting is meant for trees and not small plants, at least to reap the benifits of the vert light anyways. Remember that over head 1000 watt lights are only good for 4 ft anything bigger than that will not benifit from the over head light. This is why I say vert is better for trees. 

Vert vs Overhead. Over head you are only really getting the best of 180 degreez of light. If you are using a hood with glass or cooltube your lummens will decreas even more and forget about what people say about the hood has a reflector and the other half of the overhead horizontal light will reflect down, this is bullshit. One the other hand vertical lighting uses 100 percent of the light providing 360 degreez of light, and lets not even talk about barebulb with no glass. Hands down vert is the shit. Here are a couple pics for you guys of my previous vert grows. You can also reffer to my previous grows for any ideas or info. I have been very busy lately so please give me atleast 24 to 48 hrs to reply. Pics below are from 2 different grows with some different strains in both. 

Awesome thread G hopefully we will make believers out of vertical light skeptics. I have turned people to vert in the past and enjoy teaching this. I will be around brotha. Be easy

MEGA


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 17, 2011)

I harvested a little over 5 lbs from this run with only 2 x 1000 watt HPS see for yourself. Now do you believe?


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks RIU for making a vertical growing forum. I love growing vert, it's the only way to go. Ive got a few vertical grows under my belt and currently have a 2 x 600w vertical flooded tube set up running, check it out.

Current Grow >>>> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/482729-vertical-flooded-tube-v-3-a.html <<<<

400w Vertical DWC buckets 

2 x 600w Vertical Flooded Tube version 1

2 x 600w Vertical Flooded Tube version 2

2 x 600w Vertical Flooded Tube version 3
View attachment 1893545View attachment 1893546View attachment 1893547
DIY EZ cloner
View attachment 1893548View attachment 1893549


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 17, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> From what I've seen in others grow journals, temps are quite manageable with a bare bulb, even fairly close to buds. The reflector actually catches a lot of heat and heat rises. If you have a fan blowing upwards on the bulb you should get really good air movement and help to keep temps pretty reasonable I bet. There are so many reasons to grow vertically I see no reason to do it any other way.


this is true. One of my grows I had a very tight space with 2 bare 600w bulbs. 

All you need is a good fan blowing directly upwards over the bulb and you'll be fine. Keep the plants more than 6 inches from the bulbs though, that's when you start getting bleaching.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2011)

lovein all the good post/info.
@snowgrow19,what was wrong with v.1?
that setup looks spot on.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

subbed for the pron and the skills>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> looking good chaps


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 18, 2011)

genuity said:


> lovein all the good post/info.
> @snowgrow19,what was wrong with v.1?
> that setup looks spot on.


Thanks genuity, it wasn't that anything was wrong with it really, I just have a desire to tweak things, haha. The only problem I encountered was that the system was too small to make full use of 2 600w lights. I came to the conclusion that a good ratio of light per square foot in vertical seems to be around 20-25w/sq ft. This system had about 50w/sq ft, so I decided to increase the canopy size around the same lighting, and hopefully increasing my yield up into the 1.5+gpw range 

Also... I was convinced by a friend of mine to go without glass. It definitely increases trich production and weight, even if only by a small amount, I prefer it now. So v.1 was too small with glass, v.2 was the same size without glass and this is when it clicked in my head that i needed to increase the canopy size, so in v.3 I have increased the size from around 20 sq ft to about 50 sq ft. Plus, now I can get into my system to move around and work in there which is much more convenient for maintenance purposes.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 18, 2011)

tryna:

http://www.dial.de/CMS/English/Articles/DIALux/Download/Download_d_e_fr_it_es_cn.html#

this is a link to download a lighting schematics program (apparently it's an industry standard in the lighting biz).... you just punch your numbers in and it spits out a 3d image of what your space will look like. i haven't gotten to play with it yet but here's some examples of what you can do with it (thank you Gastanker!)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/445920-16000-watts-medigrow-og-kush-49.html#post6546667


----------



## djlifeline (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Looking to go vert! Unfortunately only got 1 plant going atm so not sure if worth while... Looking to pop another 2. 
Seen this floating about a bit and went to post a thread about it then come across this, and boy am i glad I did! 
I only have a 400w hps but have a 8ft high cupboard (closet if your in the states lol) so in theory if I hang vertical then I wouldn't have to worry about height and it getting near the bulb then?

Also I always wondered if hanged vertically would it still grow up (obviously still leans towards the light) clearly from the pics it does! 

Anyone got advice or info for me? Can't really upgrade from my 400w but im happy with it for my needs.

Thanks guys!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 18, 2011)

djlifeline said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Looking to go vert! Unfortunately only got 1 plant going atm so not sure if worth while... Looking to pop another 2.
> Seen this floating about a bit and went to post a thread about it then come across this, and boy am i glad I did!
> ...


I dont really think the vertical lighting would be so benificial for you at the moment. To answer your ? yes the plant will still grow upwards it will always grow upwards. The auxins will allways go up, now the vertical will help alot with the side branching and stretching. It will not grow upwards as fast as if you used overhead lighting. Hope this helps. If you have anymore questions just holler.


----------



## djlifeline (Nov 18, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> I dont really think the vertical lighting would be so benificial for you at the moment. To answer your ? yes the plant will still grow upwards it will always grow upwards. The auxins will allways go up, now the vertical will help alot with the side branching and stretching. It will not grow upwards as fast as if you used overhead lighting. Hope this helps. If you have anymore questions just holler.


Thanks for your reply. I wasn't sure if would be beneficial to me. Was just thinking the heat issue might be slightly decreased by hanging bare build vertical with fan blowing up? I just hang in a normal reflector at the moment with fans going. Gets pretty hot. Obviously not too hot.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 18, 2011)

Sir Stickybuds said:


> I was also thinking instead of a cooltube, what if the exhaust pulled from within inches of the top of the bulb so like a cooltube setup but no glass only the vent that attaches to it pulling air directly from above the light and hopefully sucking up the heat


 That's what I do.
I have a horizontal reflector that I took the bulb mount off of and attached it to the bulb and ducting. Seems to work, but honestly I'm not sure it wouldn't work without it. I have pics of how I did it somewhere. Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2011)

snowgrow19 said:


> Thanks genuity, it wasn't that anything was wrong with it really, I just have a desire to tweak things, haha. The only problem I encountered was that the system was too small to make full use of 2 600w lights. I came to the conclusion that a good ratio of light per square foot in vertical seems to be around 20-25w/sq ft. This system had about 50w/sq ft, so I decided to increase the canopy size around the same lighting, and hopefully increasing my yield up into the 1.5+gpw range
> 
> Also... I was convinced by a friend of mine to go without glass. It definitely increases trich production and weight, even if only by a small amount, I prefer it now. *So v.1 was too small with glass, v.2 was the same size without glass and this is when it clicked in my head that i needed to increase the canopy size, so in v.3 I have increased the size from around 20 sq ft to about 50 sq ft. Plus, now I can get into my system to move around and work in there which is much more convenient for maintenance purposes*.


 this is what we like to see,info-info-info...



mellokitty said:


> tryna:
> 
> http://www.dial.de/CMS/English/Articles/DIALux/Download/Download_d_e_fr_it_es_cn.html#
> 
> ...


 thanks mellokitty,im gonna try that out.


mr west said:


> subbed for the pron and the skills>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> looking good chaps


right on mr west.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2011)

I got my veg tent sorted for the most part today by getting a 4 bbucket version of my RDWC set up, filled with water , leak tested, plants put in it and my T8 fixture hung vertically from my light rail. I put a tray on top of a couple buckets too so I could put my other small plants in there. I now just need to get the exhaust fan hung and connect the ducting between the two tents and mount the two shelves in there and it will be all set. We made the vertical screens that will eventually be attached to the 6" net pot bucket lids too but then ran out of time so I'll attach them in a few days or so.

I'll get some pics tomorrow when I'm not so wasted and will actually be able to use the camera, hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's updated pics of my veg and flower tents. There's a third tent that is a 2x4 but there's not much to show there since I have some make-shift lighting and junk in there now after hanging the T8 light in the tent in the pics.

I need to tidy up the wiring in the veg tent still and will do that this evening or tomorrow when I get home from work.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello all, this is my first post, I have been browsing through alot of the stuff on this site and I really like the atmosphere of this forum. This will be my first grow, but im going into it with alot of research/brainstorming/creativity. havent got any plants started yet, I plan to begin germinating my seeds Dec 1st, just bought some kali-mist seeds from serious seeds so Im pretty stoked that I have a potent strain like that, I have been playing with lots of ideas as to how I'll be setting up my grow. Vertical Scrog is definately appealing to me. Im thinking to have 1 400watt superMH hung low and have 1 600watt HPS hung a foot or so above that. I will be growing from seed(I have 11) so however many of those successfully germinate will be how many I place around those two bulbs. 

I havent seen these "cool tubes" until I hit this thread... are these purchased at a store or are they something you guys DIY??? how much closer to the plants are you able to bring the lights with those on? Snowgrow19 you mentioned your getting more trichs without it on, but I would think you can bring your plants a whole lot closer to the bulb for overall more production.

also another question about if Vert growing stops plants from growing up... MEGAyeilder420 you said that they will always grow up because of the auxins going up, but what if I have my colas trained so they are facing down(like they did a U-turn)? Will the colas stretch downward after being turned upside down like that? Im a little worried about having my 90% sativa strain shoot through the roof on me. 

Ill be using soil, not sure what Im doing for nutes yet. I was also thinking of turning my 400 MH on 2 hours later and off 2 hours earlier than the 600 HPS to mimic sun-up and sundown/save money, any thoughts on that? 

Heres an idea I have to increase yeild, let me know if youve ever seen anything like it or if you think its just too crazy to do....
since ill be working with a sativa strain I might not be able to bush out my plants effectively so im thinking to top the plant twice, creating 4 colas to each plant. I would then anchor 4 bamboo sticks into each pot and train each cola up the sticks. Each corner of my pot will have 1 cola. That will give me a narrow profile, with each plant being trained so that it doesnt reach more than a few inches past the edge of the pot(unlike Vert Scrog where you have a 2 dimentional screen that reaches past the width of the pot). The crazy part of the idea is that I want to place each pot on some sort of automated rotating holder. with 6 plants I will need 6 of these rotating pot bases(do they already exist?! ?). I imagine I would want to set them so that during a 12 hour period my plants will complete 1 360degree rotation thus equally distributing my 1000watts onto the plants  
...so how do I make that happen?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Hello all, this is my first post, I have been browsing through alot of the stuff on this site and I really like the atmosphere of this forum.


Welcome to RIU. I really like the place too.



Thedillestpickle said:


> Vertical Scrog is definately appealing to me. Im thinking to have 1 400watt superMH hung low and have 1 600watt HPS hung a foot or so above that.


Vert scrog is the way to go in my eyes, but I'm quite biased. The lighting plan sounds good. 250 MH on bottom and 400 HPS on top worked great for me... one step up should be even better.



Thedillestpickle said:


> I havent seen these "cool tubes" until I hit this thread... are these purchased at a store or are they something you guys DIY???


You can buy cooltubes from all sorts of places. Mine is DIY... here's a link to how I made it (well how I made one of my fixtures at least)
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a.html#post2315758

I view 40 posts per page, so the link might not get you to my post... it's #37 in that thread. (it's the really really long one with lots of pics)



Thedillestpickle said:


> how much closer to the plants are you able to bring the lights with those on?


Any way you do it with a cool tube, enclosure, or bare bulb... if you are cooling things enough heat wont be an issue, so really the closeness to the lights is determined by when the buds start bleaching. I can hold my hand on my cool tube even with the 1000w in there... my buds could get within an inch probably and not burn... BUT they bleach at about 6-8" away from the 1000w, not sure about 600's. The 400 you could get really really close, like a couple inches from the tube.



Thedillestpickle said:


> Snowgrow19 you mentioned your getting more trichs without it on, but I would think you can bring your plants a whole lot closer to the bulb for overall more production.


I have only run cooltubes, never a bare bulb, so I don't know from experience, but I think the best way to do it is bare bulb. Like above the closeness has to do with bleaching, so with a tube or not you will be able to get them about as close (technically the glass robs some of the light, so you could get a tiny bit closer with the glass... but it's probably the same amount of light, feel me). So yeah, imo the best is bare... more light intensity always better. And that's coming from someone who'd never even done it, lol.



Thedillestpickle said:


> also another question about if Vert growing stops plants from growing up... MEGAyeilder420 you said that they will always grow up because of the auxins going up, but what if I have my colas trained so they are facing down(like they did a U-turn)? Will the colas stretch downward after being turned upside down like that?


They will always want to grow up. You can keep tying them back, but if you leave them to do what they want they will grow up. Well, up and leaning towards the light, but it's not like they are going to say to themselves "I think theDillest want's us to grow down, so lets do that". But you can train them to do whatever the hell you want them to do.



Thedillestpickle said:


> I was also thinking of turning my 400 MH on 2 hours later and off 2 hours earlier than the 600 HPS to mimic sun-up and sundown/save money, any thoughts on that?


Sounds good to me. However if you wanted to mimic sunrise/down I think turning the HPS on first and last with the MH in the midday would be closer to reality. Plus if you have the HPS on top that's where the biggest buds will most likely be, so you want to bring those along as well as possible, leaving the bottom to do what it can with what it gets. I'd do it the other way around. And 2 hours each end might be pusing it. Maybe an hour on each end. Maybe someone has experience.



Thedillestpickle said:


> im thinking to top the plant twice, creating 4 colas to each plant.


If you do this early it will work like that, but you have to cut at the right node at the right time (at least that's what I understand). If you cut them above a certain node they will give you either 4 or 8 tops... I tried to find the thread but was unsuccessful. Other wise if you just cut it somewhere not specific it will make the lower branches more dominant, but you probably won't get 4 matching tops.



Thedillestpickle said:


> I would then anchor 4 bamboo sticks into each pot and train each cola up the sticks. Each corner of my pot will have 1 cola. That will give me a narrow profile, with each plant being trained so that it doesnt reach more than a few inches past the edge of the pot(unlike Vert Scrog where you have a 2 dimentional screen that reaches past the width of the pot).


I haven't the slightest what you mean about this.



Thedillestpickle said:


> The crazy part of the idea is that I want to place each pot on some sort of automated rotating holder. with 6 plants I will need 6 of these rotating pot bases(do they already exist?! ?). I imagine I would want to set them so that during a 12 hour period my plants will complete 1 360degree rotation thus equally distributing my 1000watts onto the plants
> ...so how do I make that happen?


This is a subject people like to argue about. I've never personally done a side by side to know, but from all I've read, considering the sources and the things they said, my opinion is that you will slightly decrease your yeild by spinning your plants. The thinking is that they spend more of their energy moving their leaves and branches around to try to be in direct light, and that energy isn't put into growing fat buds. Also another point is that you will have more smaller buds by rotating, so instead of having fat buds on the light side and some smaller ones on the other, you will have equally midsize buds everywhere. I personally like fewer fatter buds. Less trimming, and it just looks cool.

Hope that helps a little.

Happy Thanksgiving.

And anyone else please feel free to add or correct anything I'm saying. I'm no pro... just someone who reads a lot and has grown for a couple years now.

EDIT: Here's another thread you might like reading through. It's not active, but some good ideas: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/263751-vertical-growing.html


----------



## Additives (Nov 23, 2011)

Thedillestpickle said:


> since ill be working with a sativa strain I might not be able to bush out my plants effectively so im thinking to top the plant twice, creating 4 colas to each plant. I would then anchor 4 bamboo sticks into each pot and train each cola up the sticks. Each corner of my pot will have 1 cola. That will give me a narrow profile, with each plant being trained so that it doesnt reach more than a few inches past the edge of the pot(unlike Vert Scrog where you have a 2 dimentional screen that reaches past the width of the pot). The crazy part of the idea is that I want to place each pot on some sort of automated rotating holder. with 6 plants I will need 6 of these rotating pot bases(do they already exist?! ?). I imagine I would want to set them so that during a 12 hour period my plants will complete 1 360degree rotation thus equally distributing my 1000watts onto the plants
> ...so how do I make that happen?


Hey, not a vert grower myself, just checking out this section of the forum. You don't need to top twice to get 4 colas, but you can if you want some more control over how balanced they are at the expense of canopy height and veg time. If you want 4 colas with one top, grow the plants out to about the 5th or 6th node, and then clip them as close to the 2nd node as you can get without removing any of the growth around the node. This should leave you with 4 mature leaves coming off the main stem, with 4 young branches to accompany them (genetics depending ofc). This method is a little less even (colas from the top two branches will usually be slightly smaller as the stems are slightly younger) but you can have a nice big plant to go into flower in about 5 weeks or so from seed.

As for the rotation, you defiantly want more than 1 rotation per light cycle. There are commercial systems built around this kind of idea... http://spinnerhydro.com/?page_id=2 will give you a little info, but from what I have seen they normally rotate pretty quickly...30mins-2hours I think. But the idea is solid, so long as you can keep the plants moving in some way. The right hydro setup could do it with water pumps and low friction bearings, doing away with the problems associated with a high torque motor.

If I weren't leaning toward an LED panel as my next upgrade (currently doing a no-cash auto cfl grow because i have no cash, but going back to work soon so thats gunna change) I'd probably put some more though into designing that. Either method tho, it's either a BIG engineering problem, or an expensive purchase.

If you are going down a specific track, I can give my thoughts and would be happy to input on a diy project in general terms, but I'm a little to baked to go into much more now. Jut bear in mind, plants plus buds plus dirt PLUS WATER (water is frigin heavy, as anyone who grows more than about 3' from a tap knows) equals a lot of weight. Add that to observations most people will make that it takes about 2 hours or so for a plant to stretch to a light change, and you have to move all that mass in a circle with roughly that frequency or less. You defiantly don't want the plants stretch to the lights the whole time, it uses up energy, and more wasted energy leaning back and forth = less yeild.

Best of luck, can't wait to see what you come up with.

Hope this helps


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Nov 23, 2011)

awesome responses! OK I think to make what I was saying really simple for that part you didnt understand Jig... basically all I was trying to say was that the plants would be grown in a narrow column in order to allow me to have the pots spinning for 12 hours and not worry about branches from one plant bumping into the branches on another plant as it spins... that was all I meant there. 

you also advised me to do the opposite of what I proposed doing with turning on one light longer than the other... except you then went on to describe the same exact thing(unless i read it wrong). I would think HPS is the one to leave on 12 hours because its a warmer light(like sunrise and sunset) and the MH to come on for only say 8-10 hours because it will mimic midday light. Im guessing you misread what I described there but correct me if thats not the case. 

Great tips additives, Ill look into that spinner product or I may decide to do a DIY motorized lazy susan project and make them myself. I am glad to hear that they need to spin alot faster because the DIY project would be alot harder if i had to make it spin only 1 rotation. If what your saying is correct maybe its almost a case of faster is better... if I had them rotating at 1 rotation per 5 minutes I should be able to get away with having my plants very close to the lights. Do you think I should still be worrying about light bleaching if the leaves are only getting the super intense light for only a few minutes at a time? 

5 weeks sounds like an acceptable wait for good sized fully vegged seeded sativas with 4 colas, I'm hoping to pull off the whole grow in 21 weeks or less from seed if at all possible. I might be downsizing the plans to have what I grow fit into a small closet(very tiny closet) because of fear of being discovered by my landlord. Im not sure how he would react to finding a grow in my basement(how do you hide a 6x6 growroom!! ahhhhh)... but I will play it by ear, not sure which way I will go. things are going to be pretty tight if I do go with the closet, probably 1.5' x 3' x 8' so this is a big part of my interest in having the ability to get those plants as close to the light as they can go. 

I just saw a really nice thread with a 2x3 closet grow that put out over a pound on a two level hydroponic system with 10 plants, oh shit wait that was actually your thread Jigfresh haha so yea that gives me some inspiration that I can still pull off something worthwhile despite the limiting space... ill have to check it with a tape measure see if it sizes up as small as I think it is. 

Jigfresh Im wondering what is the advantage of having your plants in a hydro medium over a soil medium? I might go hydro if i do the mini closet grow if its going to give me a more worthy yeild.


----------



## Additives (Nov 24, 2011)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Great tips additives, Ill look into that spinner product or I may decide to do a DIY motorized lazy susan project and make them myself. I am glad to hear that they need to spin alot faster because the DIY project would be alot harder if i had to make it spin only 1 rotation. If what your saying is correct maybe its almost a case of faster is better... if I had them rotating at 1 rotation per 5 minutes I should be able to get away with having my plants very close to the lights. Do you think I should still be worrying about light bleaching if the leaves are only getting the super intense light for only a few minutes at a time?
> 
> 5 weeks sounds like an acceptable wait for good sized fully vegged seeded sativas with 4 colas, I'm hoping to pull off the whole grow in 21 weeks or less from seed if at all possible. I might be downsizing the plans to have what I grow fit into a small closet(very tiny closet) because of fear of being discovered by my landlord. Im not sure how he would react to finding a grow in my basement(how do you hide a 6x6 growroom!! ahhhhh)... but I will play it by ear, not sure which way I will go. things are going to be pretty tight if I do go with the closet, probably 1.5' x 3' x 8' so this is a big part of my interest in having the ability to get those plants as close to the light as they can go.


With a diy, you need to balance out the weight and duty cycle on the motor. Even a 2-3gal pot with a full sized plant in it could weigh up to 30kg (70-80lb i think) and spinning that mass at that speed is possibly too much. If you can find a combination of motors and gears that can handle it however, I don't see it being a problem. When looking at a motor for DIY, go torque over RPMs, and don't skimp. A cheap motor can lead to fires, which is not such a great idea in a grow, yeah? I mean, unless you a really that desperate for some extra co2 

As for the light burn, its complicated. Different strains can take different amounts of light before they burn, and nutrient levels, as well as water levels, humidity, airflow etc. If you can keep it cool, you may be able to get to 6" or so from a bare bulb, or right up to the face of a cool-tube with a high enough cfm fan. But on the reverse, you can even bleach your plants using exposed fluros with the wrong strain, or other factors. Adding CO2 can reduce light burn, as it occurs when the photosynthetic reaction has a huge excess of energy that can't be converted from light/heat, and that damages the plant. The more of the light the plant can use, the less likely it is it will become burnt (the reaction is obviously more complex, but well worth reading up on).

So, if you are worried about the light intensity, moving will help, so rotation is a plus. Keeping the temperature under control is key, if the internal temperature of the leaves cant decrease away from the light then moving wont be much help. Add some C02, keep the humidity in the right range for your plants and pump some extra neuts to deal with all the boosters. 

TLR You can reduce the light burn by maximizing the amount of light your plants can use. Not how much they get, but how much they can biologically use.


----------



## djlifeline (Nov 24, 2011)

Just thinking as I expanded my grow to 4 plants in 11litre pots thinking hanging bare bulb vertical... Partially due to maybe slightly less heat and using all 360 degrees of the bulb. My question is.... Any idea on how to get my reflector off but keep the socket? I havent looked at it properly yet as just thinking about it and not near my grow atm so may sounds like a silly question.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2011)

DJ - I would just order or buy a new socket. They are around $5, and I wouldn't want to mess up my reflector. If you really didn't want it anymore you could sell it, buy a socket and pocket the rest.

Dillest-
I get you now about the profile thing. And yeah, haha, I read the lighting backwards we are on the same wavelength (rimshot***). I'll just say one more thing about spinning and leave it at that. What kinda of yield increase are you expecting from spinning the plants? And is it worth all the trouble to get that extra bit? I don't see it increasing yield by more than a few percentage points, maybe 5%? To me all the hassle of building it, and then the hassle of making the plants able to work with it seems a bit over my head even and I've been doing this a little while now. Having not grown, you aren't even sure how the plants are going to behave. Hell even if you have grown a lot one isn't sure how a new strain is going to behave. Plants have a way of doing what they want, and making them cooperate isn't very easy sometimes. My suggestion would be to run your first grow without the spinning, and incorporate that into the second grow. Trust me, there will be enough things to keep you on your toes your first grow. Ok I'm done with the spinning.

About why I like hydro... hydro has faster growth than soil. It finishes a couple days earlier than soil. I like not having to water my plants every couple of days. I have left my grow completely alone for 2 weeks. Not a single person laid eyes on them for 14 days and all was well. Can't do that with soil. Plus I like the hands on-ness of it. If I fuck up and put too much nutrients and the girls show sign of nute burn, I can easily add more water and dilute the mix, or if it's really bad drain the rez and start a new one. In soil you have to work it more slowly, adjust the feeding next watering and so forth. And the best way to do soil is to have a living soil with beneficial bacteria and the like, and that involved brewing teas and such. That's all more than I'm willing to do right now. That being said, I am going to take a crack at soil again next year... but that will supplement the closet. The flooded tubes aren't going anywhere just yet. People say you get more weight too, but I think that has a lot more to do with what your growing environment is doing.

Kinda like the spinning, I don't think any increase in yield using hydro vs. soil is going to be worth scrapping plans or doing something more involved. You might get 3% higher yield using hydro, maybe. I don't see that as worth it to do something just for the yield. If you do hydro, do it because you've weighed each (soil +hydro) and you chose that way for many reasons, not just for yield.

KISS - keep it simple stupid (not calling you stupid, it's just the saying)


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Nov 24, 2011)

the shittiest thing just happened and I navigated away from my response to you two... 

point form response

-I wont burn the house down because Ill get good advice from the hobby store guy

-i might not do the spinner thing because a tiny closet wont get enough room for moving plants

-I probably will do dirt because im inclined to already and its easier to setup initially

-I dont know what kindof yeild I would be expecting as im never had a yeild

-ive been looking into using excellofizz pucks to create co2, ever heard of this? super simple just not sure how effective(probably good enough for a tiny grow)

-Ill be keeping the temp of the room that the fresh air is drawn in from at roughly 15 degrees and im hoping with a decent filter exhaust set my room will not get too hot, sound like a sound plan??

-as far as the spinning not being worth a potential 5% yield... Im looking at this first grow as a hobby, and just the making/having motorized lazy susans would make that worth the time/effort 

-also thought of using a brew of beer to keep the co2 levels up, brewing beer is another hobby id like to get into this winter


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Nov 24, 2011)

and I hope everyone knows that when I say 15 degrees im talking celcius of course so thats 59 farenheit


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2011)

One thing, co2 requires a sealed room, so if you are exhausting air out of it, the co2 will go right out with it and not really do anything. Otherwise sounds good.

Here's a video for Thanksgiving (or just for Thursday if you aren't in the US, lol)
[youtube]jQMgkUA-SjY[/youtube]


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thedillestpickle said:


> ...
> I havent seen these "cool tubes" until I hit this thread... are these purchased at a store or are they something you guys DIY??? how much closer to the plants are you able to bring the lights with those on? Snowgrow19 you mentioned your getting more trichs without it on, but I would think you can bring your plants a whole lot closer to the bulb for overall more production.


I believe it is simply because cooltubes have a tendency to get dirty and this diminishes the light intensity. Also, if you use a metal halide under a cooltube, it negates the UV-B (UV rays) benefits of blue lights as the glass filters out the UV-B which is proven to increase resin production and potency. If you need to use a cooltube for heat issues, i recommend a filter that fits over the end of the cooltube such as this one >>>dust shroom filter<<< or to clean your cooltube weekly. 



jigfresh said:


> One thing, co2 requires a sealed room, so if you are exhausting air out of it, the co2 will go right out with it and not really do anything. Otherwise sounds good.


From my experience, this is partially true, but if you cannot seal your room you can still make it work. I have a 6x4x7 room that runs through a 20lb tank per week, which kinda sucks, but i'd rather have the co2 than not. And also, it seems about right if you figure in that I have about 50 sq feet of canopy in that room, similar to what an 8x8 room would hold with a horizontal setup. I put my co2 injector line on top of my fan that blows straight up over the vertically hung lights which creates a water fountain type effect. Since the co2 is light but heavier than rest of the air, it rises with the fan and then falls out to the sides. Of course the fan, which is mounted at the top of the room, still sucks some of the co2 out, but a lot of it gets blown around. I have a sensor about halfway between the floor and ceiling of the room, and I check it. It really doesn't even come on too often, even when the fan is on, which lets me know the co2 isn't being extracted too quickly


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2011)

Heres my 1800watt Verticle cool tube set up. Only way to grow 9 foot indoor trees 


Got this set up as well as a S.O.G operation 35plant every 3 weeks. And growing trees vertically really is so much less work. And since i prefer concentrates the ammount of trimmings is awesome from trees 
Might be converting the S.O.G area which is much bigger to a 3-4 vert cool tubes 1000watters set up.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 25, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Heres my 1800watt Verticle cool tube set up. Only way to grow 9 foot indoor trees
> View attachment 1905792View attachment 1905793View attachment 1905794View attachment 1905795View attachment 1905796
> 
> Got this set up as well as a S.O.G operation 35plant every 3 weeks. And growing trees vertically really is so much less work. And since i prefer concentrates the ammount of trimmings is awesome from trees
> Might be converting the S.O.G area which is much bigger to a 3-4 vert cool tubes 1000watters set up.


 
Badass Bru!

I want to grow just a few trees at a time but have been having trouble getting enough veg time in. I've got a few going now that I am growing just for this purpose so hopefully I don't hit any snags that leave me short on plants to flower. That is what has happened every time so far and I end up flowering them before I really wanted to so they never got anywhere as big as I want.


----------



## buster7467 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey fellow vertical 600'ers! Here is a few pics of my own cross i did a few months back. I grew a Dinafem bluewidow and it got pollinated by a old school AK47 strain. I got 35 seeds and i am growing 8 of the seeds right now. I grow 12/12 from seed in 2litre bottles hempy bucket style and it works great. This is my 3rd grow using this method and i will never go back to soil. This BlueWidow/AK47 cross is a fast finisher. It is looking like a 7-8 week strain. And it is pretty frosty and it is taking on the blue hues now in some of the bud.


----------



## 1gne (Nov 27, 2011)

Question: Is there any additional equipment needed vs a horizontal setup? In a 3x3x7H would it be better to use the coliseum style (screen with bulb in middle) or should i go for mini bush/tree?. Can you guys set some basic guidelines for a setup vs a horizontal or is it basically the same? Should i go for more branch strains or more collum style. I was thinking that if a screen was used i could go for a for lanky satdom. But im just rambling now so ...

thanks in advance 

Peace and Love


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2011)

How many plants do you plan to have in the tent? That will have a direct bearing on your set up but IMO there isn't any additional equipment needed. I actually think most people get away with less equipment running vertical gardens by running a bare bulb with a simple fan under it. There's no reflector/hood in that type so there's one less thing anyway.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 28, 2011)

1gne said:


> Question: Is there any additional equipment needed vs a horizontal setup? In a 3x3x7H would it be better to use the coliseum style (screen with bulb in middle) or should i go for mini bush/tree?. Can you guys set some basic guidelines for a setup vs a horizontal or is it basically the same? Should i go for more branch strains or more collum style. I was thinking that if a screen was used i could go for a for lanky satdom. But im just rambling now so ...
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Peace and Love


Tired the Colosseum before IMO to much work. 
I do a custom rdwc drip set up now with cool tubes just hung vertically, been doing it this way for quite some time now and u get two of best worlds. Shit tons of Grade A trimming for concentrates and edible which we all love, and a very nice amount of flower from a 6-9 foot bush.


----------



## 1gne (Nov 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> How many plants do you plan to have in the tent? That will have a direct bearing on your set up but IMO there isn't any additional equipment needed. I actually think most people get away with less equipment running vertical gardens by running a bare bulb with a simple fan under it. There's no reflector/hood in that type so there's one less thing anyway.


1st off thanks for the quick response 
Like 4 o 5 in drip hempy bucket

Will a cooltube be needed for a 400 cmh

Peace and Love


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2011)

As long as you have a fan blowing towards the ceiling of your tent directly under the bulb you should be fine without a cooltube. I wasn't sure about running a bare 600 in my 40"x40" tent but with a fan centered on the floor blowing straight up, it's fine. I have a replacement 1000 bulb coming this week and will see how that works. I already tried to run a 1000 but the bulb was defective and went bad in a couple of hours so I put the trusty 600w magnetic ballast and HPS bulb back in.

Just stick a plant in each corner of the tent with your bulb in the center and let it ride. If they seem to be getting too close to the bulb, tie them back agains the tent walls. You can use anything for that from a string net to some heavy wire mesh and can get it all from your local hardware store. I have some chicken wire type stuff meant to keep rabbits out of gardens that is getting attached to the bucket lid net pots and when in the tent, tied to the vertical poles of the tent in the corners. Just keep it as simple as possible for the first run to determine if vertical lighting is right for you and go from there.


----------



## godsgreenearth (Nov 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> WOOT!!! Vert lover in the house. Nice thread G. Here's some shit I've done with my vert:


OMG Its a wall of bud. You've got my attention sir.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 1, 2011)

A few pics of my bluewidow/ak47. They are getting really frosty and have a sweet smell.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 1, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> A few pics of my bluewidow/ak47. They are getting really frosty and have a sweet smell.


 
Those buds have the nicest blue tint to them, beautiful. Will they stay blue after you dry/cure?


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope they do. This is my first run with this cross. The original blue widow kept the blue hues after dry and cure so i figure these will too.


----------



## hydrolife (Dec 2, 2011)

Was reading all this stuff about vertical growing in perfect time I think since I am about to setup my room again. Was seeing if you experts could give me some advice or opinions on best way to use my 10x11 room. Would like to clone, veg and bloom all in the one room if possible but could seciton off of course. thanks


----------



## snowgrow19 (Dec 2, 2011)

hydrolife said:


> Was reading all this stuff about vertical growing in perfect time I think since I am about to setup my room again. Was seeing if you experts could give me some advice or opinions on best way to use my 10x11 room. Would like to clone, veg and bloom all in the one room if possible but could seciton off of course. thanks


Check out my grow... in a 6x9x13ft high stairwell. Currently updated to day 38, check it out. 
 2x600w Vertical Flooded Tube Version 3


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2011)

I chopped the soil plants that I had going before switching the tents back to vertical and am hoping to put the four that are in veg into the flower tent this weekend. I have some other things that I need to do so I'm not sure I'll be able to get the plants situated but will try. I'll get some pics up too if I do.

Snowgrow19 has it going on! Thanks for posting in here.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's an update of my tents after lots of work today. The pics show some progress and what things look like now. The pic of the veg tent is with the next four in it. I'm thinking they could become those trees I've been wanting to grow. They will be in the veg RDWC for at least four weeks and they are already almost as big as the ones I put in the flower tent today 

There's two Blackberry Kush, one Sour Alien and one Platinum Bubba in flower, two Blackberry Kush, one Sour Alien and one Devastator Kush in veg.


----------



## momo148 (Dec 5, 2011)

what can i do with 200$.. got nutes and seeds


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2011)

momo148 said:


> what can i do with 200$.. got nutes and seeds


save it,thats what i would do.


----------



## bboybojo (Dec 8, 2011)

momo148 said:


> what can i do with 200$.. got nutes and seeds


 Hopefully you're planning to grow outdoors


----------



## noptical (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got 2k I'm think thee 600 bare vert bulbs with overhead t5 badboy supplemental lighting trees in ten or twelve gallon smarts ports I wanna do a health style with the fast moving dwc but im not sure if I can build the system yet can I get some suggestions


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2011)

well im waiting on these 25 clones to take,then i will start my vert grow.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2011)

I will take some updated pics tonight and post them in here of my four plants in flower and all of the veg plants. I don't remember how many there are all together but theres the four in RDWC and then a few mothers in progress and a few little ones in soil. I'll be taking some BBK clones today too to replace my BBK mother that I passed along to a friend.

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

very nice dez! mr kitty's threatening to set up a 6 or 8 site rdwc "just for fun"...... the man loves to tinker...*sigh*

next up - RockStar:







edit: aaaah, shit, i must be lost, i'm vert 1k.....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm vert 1k.....


It's ok... I think many of us are. I've never used a 600.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice pic Kitty. Here's my updated pics that I took tonight of the vertical veg tent and the vertical flower tent. The box is already out of there since I put the pollenated plants in my normal veg tent where I keep mothers and seedling and stuff. I just needed something to hold those plants up until I had some buckets to stack.

The soil plants are a DOG, Banana OG, Sour Alien and the two little ones in the back are a Platinum Bubba reveg clone and I can't remember the other for some reason (high  )


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2011)

thats the kind of room i like kitty,open bulb vert grow,i did one run like that,and it is best for the way i like grow big plants.
and all is welcome like jig has said.

dez,i like the rdwc style you are doing,im be asking you for some tips.

@jig,what size pipe do you use in you closet?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2011)

I use 4" soil pipe. Works well. I actually haven't even sealed the joints... it doesn't leak though, lol. I have 90 elbows, but if there was room, I think 45's would be better as the plants in the corners get a bit neglected, but a half octagon wouldn't fit in my little space. Everything strait from home depot. My buddy stricktly seedless is going to use 4" irrigation pipe... we'll see how well that works. MIght be a better option as it's cheaper and lighter. Will keep you posted.

Love your birds by the way. The colorful one really makes me smile.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I use 4" soil pipe. Works well. I actually haven't even sealed the joints... it doesn't leak though, lol. I have 90 elbows, but if there was room, I think 45's would be better as the plants in the corners get a bit neglected, but a half octagon wouldn't fit in my little space. Everything strait from home depot. My buddy stricktly seedless is going to use 4" irrigation pipe... we'll see how well that works. MIght be a better option as it's cheaper and lighter. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Love your birds by the way. The colorful one really makes me smile.


thanks,so with you pump,you just run it to the top pipe system,and let it run down the pipes?
or do you got it filling the pipes up to a fill point?
do you have any dams/flow points,in your pipes?

im going to get most of the stuff today,ima put me a hydro pipe system together today,maybe
if i get some net pots.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2011)

I really like the RDWC so far. I'm getting good a growth rate and it's simple to maintain which was the main goal so I'm really happy with things right now.

Jig's is simpler and I was going to do a system like that but wasn't sure about the roots clogging the pipe if I were to grow some biggin's so I went with the buckets. I know Jig has grown some good size plants in his so it most likely would have been fine but I knew for sure with the buckets would be good to go with no clogging of the drain lines since the roots want to grow down into the water and my drain pipes are what sets the water level. My drain is right below the net pot and on the side of the bucket so the roots stay clear of it for the most part. I have been checking them here and there to make sure and so far I've only had one plant get any roots in there. It was just a single root and I just pulled it out when I saw it and let it go down in the bucket where it has stayed.

I wanted to be able to leave the plants for days at a time without worry of flooding and worried a little about having a water pump runing 24/7. This is working out so I'll be sticking with it.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I really like the RDWC so far. I'm getting good a growth rate and it's simple to maintain which was the main goal so I'm really happy with things right now.


dose your pots fill from the bottem dez?
that setup seems real simple,and i got most of that equipment now,hmm.


----------



## Oriah (Dec 18, 2011)

So i read the whole thread and love the idea of Vert scrog. What i was wondering is if many of you find you need to have access to both sides of your screen, for maintenance purposes, or can you get away with only one sided access?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2011)

genuity said:


> dose your pots fill from the bottem dez?
> that setup seems real simple,and i got most of that equipment now,hmm.


Yeah the fill lines are about an inch up from the bottom creating a constant current down there so nothing can settle at the bottom of the buckets. It is very simple actually and all you need is some buckets, PVC, 1/2" hydro tubing with matching gromets, air pump, air stones, small water pump and net pots. The gromets and fittings can be bought at any hydro shop but can also be found at some hardware stores. I sat small water pump because there doesn't need to be any crazy exchange rate or anything since plants grow well in DWC anyway. Giving them some water flow just helps keep water temps and ph levels stabilized longer since there's a higher volume of water. I'm sure it does more than that but that's the main benefit I see.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2011)

Oriah said:


> So i read the whole thread and love the idea of Vert scrog. What i was wondering is if many of you find you need to have access to both sides of your screen, for maintenance purposes, or can you get away with only one sided access?


There typically isn't a need to access the backside of the screens as long as you can get to the front for tying them up and stuff.


----------



## Oriah (Dec 18, 2011)

Alright, thanks a lot.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> thanks,so with you pump,you just run it to the top pipe system,and let it run down the pipes?
> or do you got it filling the pipes up to a fill point?
> do you have any dams/flow points,in your pipes?


Yep. The pump runs 24/7 and just cycles the water from the tub to the top of the pipes and it just flows down. I have a few dams in the setup. They are there for 2 reasons. 1: for when the plants are young and don't have long enough roots to reach the bottom of the pipe. 2: if the electricity goes out having the water just drain out completely makes it so that I have to hand water quite often. With the dams if the elec goes out there is some water in the pipes just sitting for the plants to soak up slowly.



Dezracer said:


> Jig's is simpler and I was going to do a system like that but wasn't sure about the roots clogging the pipe if I were to grow some biggin's so I went with the buckets. I know Jig has grown some good size plants in his so it most likely would have been fine


Well I did clog my pipes once... and this last round I nearly clogged them. Not cool when you open the closet door and see water steady running out one of the netpot holes. paging Powdery Mildew... paging powdery milder. 



Oriah said:


> What i was wondering is if many of you find you need to have access to both sides of your screen, for maintenance purposes, or can you get away with only one sided access?


I only have access to one side of my screen. I don't find any issues with it. One thing that helps it work is having 2" x 2" squares, so I can reach my fingers though and get a branch or something if I need to. With a smaller grid it would make that harder.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 30, 2011)

Sir Stickybuds said:


> Anyone think I could barebulb a 600 in a vert 3x3? 6 feet - fan space for height. 465 cfm blower, already have equipment and am confined to this space. would I be better off going horizontal? Have a bake a round cooltube possible but lot of people say the glass will rob of lumens





jigfresh said:


> I don't know if you could get away with that. If you ran the bulb right down the middle of the space, it would probably light bleach a lot of the buds. And that's before you even think about heat (which will be pretty massive). Maybe if you stuck the light in one corner, but I don't see the point in that. I think if you are going to try bare bulb you will need the 6 feet of height to get the bulb far enough away to not cause heat or light damage. In my book bare bulbs are a luxury people with much larger spaces get to use.





Samwell Seed Well said:


> light bleach your kidding me right lol, mine are right down the middle, and doing great
> 1k's though



Sir-if you tied your plants to a screen like jigs you could do it w/o a cooltube if you have cool passive air for the room. 

jig-are you calling me luxurious? thems fightin' words.

Sam-your room seems a bit bigger than 3x3.

I will get some pics tonight of my new setup. until then heres the old one.


These are my favorite vert pics ever.....yeah jigfresh 
View attachment 1964577View attachment 1964578


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 31, 2011)

This is my new setup. It uses a 1000w bulb on a horizontal mover. 1 week into 12/12. Mostly DOG and Banana OG. I will be building another pipe setup like you see in the pic, on the opposite walls. It will be perpetual, harvesting once a month.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2011)

be intresting to see dog and banana og grown together


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2011)

see,everytime i see that dwc vert,that jig did with that monster,makes me want to do that style of vert.
but then i see these pipes,and i know i can make a nice system.

dam strictly,that room is going to be full with dank buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2012)

Strictly... you could never be luxurious with irrigation pipe, lol.  or a rebar footrest. Room is looking amazing though.

Genuity... The buckets are so freaking easy. I think thats why I didn't run them again, becuase I just have to do things the hard way and that grow was so easy. Wait... sorry... the hydro bit was easy... the training was a bitch. But if I did it again I would do it differently and not have it be so much work, and not lose so much of the actual plant from trimming.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 5, 2012)

@ SS - Nice system! I'm still envious of your grow room, rooms, or whatever you'd like to call it. Definitely a pimp setup. 

@Jig - The rebar footrest tripped me out. SS is hard core like that though so he pulls it off nicely.


----------



## farhad (Jan 18, 2012)

these info's are very basic.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcomes at RIU. We may not no much but we speek good.


----------



## noptical (Jan 19, 2012)

Setup looks pimp keep at it !!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 19, 2012)

I knew a dude named Farhad a long time ago. You wouldn't be using your name as your screen name are you? Also, nobody said we weren't offering basic info. There are some things people need to learn by doing as opposed to reading. Welcome to this thread anyhow farhad and if you stick around, I'm sure you'll learn a thing or two about vertical growing. 

Any honest person will tell you that they learn something new daily and that they don't know half of what others may think they know or what they would like to know. I for one, learn new things every day and even though I feel I have a solid handle on growing, still have much to learn.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll be building a new room soon and moving my hydro systems into it. It will be much better than now though with a near 10' ceiling, LOL. Hopefully I'll be able to swing a two tier version of what I have right now so I can harvest 8 plants every 4 weeks instead of 4 plants. It will be a little more discreet than just having some tents sitting in my garage which will also be nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

So you talked the wife into it then, eh? Lol. Nice work bro. Looking forward to it.

I just put my vertical bulb in the closet, plants are still under it though so not sure if it counts as vert. More like inefficient use of light, haha. Hopefully they will be moving to the tubes in the next week. Then it should be about 9 weeks till harvest. I'll be sure to post up pics and vids here. Pics and vids reminded me of boats and hoes, haha. From step brothers.

peace vert crew!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 24, 2012)

Tah Dah!! 4 weeks into 12/12 on the left side, and the right side just got in there tonight. I will be adding a bottom tier later, right above the res'. The plants on the floor are in 3"x3"x4" delta rockwool cubes, and they are doing really well. I have them on coco mat in the black cloning trays, really simple. I have to water them by hand, but if i had thought about it I could have put them on a drip system. Not too bad for plants I was going to get rid of. As for the pipes, I love the simplicity of just one pump that runs all the time. Make sure you have a back up on hand, and your good. I will be adding an air pump to the res' tommorow. Im hoping the roots look whiter with more air.






View attachment 2016170


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2012)

oh yea,thats banging room.
that thing is going to be monster full.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
600W HPS Hortilux 
Vertical Cool Tube
peat moss/perlite
Foxfarm nutes


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
> 600W HPS Hortilux
> Vertical Cool Tube
> peat moss/perlite
> Foxfarm nutes


That is amazing looking. So wish I could taste it. Got any pics of the setup?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah that's beautiful. Nice job there!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Tah Dah!! 4 weeks into 12/12 on the left side, and the right side just got in there tonight. I will be adding a bottom tier later, right above the res'. The plants on the floor are in 3"x3"x4" delta rockwool cubes, and they are doing really well. I have them on coco mat in the black cloning trays, really simple. I have to water them by hand, but if i had thought about it I could have put them on a drip system. Not too bad for plants I was going to get rid of. As for the pipes, I love the simplicity of just one pump that runs all the time. Make sure you have a back up on hand, and your good. I will be adding an air pump to the res' tommorow. Im hoping the roots look whiter with more air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kick ass SS!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks Dez. My only complaint about the new setup is that you have to be a monkey to get in and out. when I get the plants on the floor out of there it will be much easier to move in and out. Im still trying to figure out how im going to layout the bottom tiers (not assembled yet). Jig had a good idea for utilizing the most space. I will be hooking those up after each side is harvested.


----------



## WickedCarni (Jan 27, 2012)

Man, after reading this thread, I'm looking around my room, lol. The only things that makes me think twice is bag seed  Oh well, just have to keep my kool


----------



## finegoldtube (Jan 28, 2012)

Great Pics


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 28, 2012)

pretty simple, pretty ghetto


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know why you think it's ghetto, Seems pretty straight foward to me. I'm a fan of using Mylar on the walls myself and it's really hard to beat the efficiency of the box fans. They move a lot of air without drawing a lot of electricity. I have one and it will be back in use ince the new room is up.


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Jan 31, 2012)

hi everyone, this has been a great read and i am very interested in it. i am setting up a grow room and i am doing research on what method to use. i do have a few questions can anyone help me out? those trees i see here are beautiful but how long does it take from start to finish? and should i just let the plant do it's thing or should it be topped? space is not an issue i have a 11'x14' room to grow in. i have never heard of a vertical grow before this is cool.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

The big plants I grew with the wrap around screen thing, those took me 8 weeks in veg, and I should have chopped them after 9 weeks. So about 17 weeks from rooted clone. I don't do seeds so much, so I don't know how long from planting a seed it would take.

Topping really depends on what you are planning on doing. Sometimes it's a great idea, sometimes not so much. Plus some strains react better than others too it.

Welcome to the vertical side! And welcome to RIU my friend.


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks jig, i see that the rooms most are using are small. i have a 11'x14' room and was thinking of splitting it up into three. two 6'x6' and one 5'x6'. i am thinking of putting six plants in each of the 6'x6' rooms and making the 5'x6' my veg. is my thinking right and if so
are those rooms going to be big enough?


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 1, 2012)

wow so much of this stuff looks so impressive, but i keep finding that i am tilting my head sideways when i am looking at the pictures lol 
sorry, im just an old skool horizontal grower, ill get this vertical stuff under my belt one day


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 1, 2012)

Jelly Pepper said:


> thanks jig, i see that the rooms most are using are small. i have a 11'x14' room and was thinking of splitting it up into three. two 6'x6' and one 5'x6'. i am thinking of putting six plants in each of the 6'x6' rooms and making the 5'x6' my veg. is my thinking right and if so
> are those rooms going to be big enough?


nope, those rooms sound way too small. j/k giving you a hard time. Sounds like you need to read up on more rooms. Jigs room is a linen closet, dez has tents, I have a 10'x40' room. First thing is to decide if you are going vertical or horizontal. then get busy checking out every vertical or horizontal design you can find.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Ha... like Seedless says, those aren't going to be big enough, lol. Man I would die with all that room. Fucking awesome bro. Sounds like a good plan 6x6 and 5x6. I am thinking of making a larger space as well. One thing I thought of is a place to dry stuff as well. If you are going to be pulling a couple/few pounds per harvest you will need a place to hang all that stuff. You could use the veg space... just budget where when constructing.

And like SS said as well read up a lot. Find out exactly what you would like to do, and plan from there. I've probably 'wasted' $2,000-3,000 changing my setup over and over. It's cool because I found what I liked... but I would like to have that money back as well.

No matter what I'm sure you'll do alright. You're starting off on the right foot hanging with the crew we got here (if I do say so myself, haha).


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks ss and thanks jig, ok so my room size is good for what i want to do, cool. i have a 1000w hps/mh ballast, is that enough light for six plants?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

It depends on how big they are really. I have 10 around my 1000w. But they aren't too big. I think people say 1000w is good for a 4x4 space. I don't think a single 1000 would cover the whole 6x6 area but you could use it in one of them and it would do alright. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 1, 2012)

i have two so i could run 2000w. a friend of mine has a ak47x northern lights cross that i am going to run first. he says that they get real bushy and five feet tall. he said when they start growing they are kinda lanky but fill in when budding.


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 2, 2012)

is it true that 600w lights put out just about as much power as 1000 w and use less power?


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 2, 2012)

i should have said, is it true that 600w lights put out just as much light as a 1000w but are more effient?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

An EYE Hortilux 600w puts out 88,000 initial lumens. The same in a 1000w puts out 145,000. That makes the 600 put out ~147 lumens/ watt. The 1000 would be 145 lum/ w. Pretty much the same ratio. 600's are the most efficient overall, but a 1000w isn't that much more inefficient. Bringing the heat both can produce is a different matter.

Put half my plants into 12/12 yesterday. I'm expecting big things around these parts in 7-8 weeks!!!


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys, gotta a new thread starting up. Day 22 into flower already  Same vertical flooded tube system as before, but with selected genetics and a better clue of what the hell im doing here  check it out!

Vertical Flooded Tube Dual 600w - Purple Kush and Golden Goat


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 2, 2012)

hey jig very cool, would i be able to run two 600's instead of 2 1000's and get the same results?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

In a word... No. 2000 is greater than 1200. 

You've got lots of reading to do my friend. I read for 3 months before I bought a single thing. Hit the boards, read some peeps' journals. Find something that similar to what you are planning and see what they did. I learned a lot from Heath Robinson. You could learn alot checking out snowgrow's grow. Or even one of my grows. Lot's and lots of info tucked into grow journals.


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks man will do


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 3, 2012)

hey jig, read heath robinsons thread wow! snowgrows and some others. also read up on PAR color spectroms and light formulas. do you know of any other sites that are worth looking up?
i think i am getting a better idea of what direction i am going to go.

thanks


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 4, 2012)

hey evryone! been doing allot of reading and i am working on ventalation. from what i have read some say you should circulate the air once every five minutes and some 3,2,1, and heath robinson says twice every minute. i am not planning on using co2. my room is 540 cubic feet and i have a 980 cfm blower. if that blower is too big for my application does it hurt anything to circulate the air too much?


----------



## taekwondoguy (Feb 5, 2012)

Jelly Pepper said:


> hey evryone! been doing allot of reading and i am working on ventalation. from what i have read some say you should circulate the air once every five minutes and some 3,2,1, and heath robinson says twice every minute. i am not planning on using co2. my room is 540 cubic feet and i have a 980 cfm blower. if that blower is too big for my application does it hurt anything to circulate the air too much?


no such thing as too much air circulation unless its a jet engine and snapping branches when it comes on lol.


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 5, 2012)

hi tae, thanks for the info


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 8, 2012)

[h=3]Vertical Flooded Tube Dual 600w - Purple Kush and Golden Goat New update, day 29 flower, check it out! [/h]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice SG!


Here's a few pics of one of my tents that I took this evening.

View attachment 2047264View attachment 2047265View attachment 2047266

And one of my recent harvest


----------



## LoadedGreen (Feb 8, 2012)

V.Nice Dezracer  +Rep


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks bru.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like that harvest in the above pic is an oz shy of the 1lb mark. I'm really happy with that considering it was only four plants and they didn't get to veg as long as I wanted.
BBK, Sour Alien and Platinum Bubba


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 10, 2012)

Well done Dez.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2012)

The next harvest will hopefully be better but we'll see for sure in 4-6 weeks. Three of them are bigger than what I just harvested but one is smaller but as long as they fill in, they might yield more than the previous four.

If I can pull these numbers with four plants I'll stick with what I've got and not make the grow bigger. I try not to be greedy, you know?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 11, 2012)

I do know.


----------



## vein5 (Feb 12, 2012)

wow, this thread is amazing. Im ready to harvest and am moving so I'm building a new grow room. Thinking of a 600watt in a 4x4x7 room with 4 or 5 plants. Would I need another 600watt for the room. Or maybe a 600 veg and 1000 flowering in the room.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2012)

A 600 is great for a 4x4 space when doing vertical grows. The only reason you might consider a second light is if you run multiple levels and need concentrated light from floor to ceiling. A 1K will get you closer to that but still be as effecive as a pair of 600s for covering the 7' ceiling height. I have run a single 600 on a vertical light mover and lit up a tent from floor to ceiling with good results.


----------



## vein5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ill probably have 4 plants in each room, 2 rooms(flowering and vegging) so every 2 months I can harvest. Not sure yet how much bud I want to produce but a 2 month vegg is long enough to create some pretty nice bushes.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, they will be big if vegged that long for sure. I've got some going right now that I think vegged for six weeks and they're pretty big. Still stretching a little but so will get a little bigger but not a whole lot.

Whoa, I just realized B is right next to N on the keyboard when I read what I just typed before hitting the post button. I'm sure you can figure out what I typed by mistake, LOL.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 13, 2012)

im bustin a gut over here Dez!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

OHHH YEEAAHHHH! glad I could bring a smile to your face bro.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 19, 2012)

Yo. I want to give a BIG thank you to all of the Vert growers this in this journal. You guys have shown me previously unknown possibilities with Vert growing and a low numbers of plants! Thank you all a million! 
This Bong rips for YOU! Stay crunchy! Crunch* Crunch*


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2012)

I jarred up my most recent harvest and with just four plants, I have 463gm of BBK (3 plants) and 97gm of DK (1 plant).


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice work Dez! I'm pretty sure I won't be getting anywhere near 100 grams off my little Devastator, lol. Hoping for at least 15 grams.

Glad you were inspired Dameon. Vert is the way to go, in my mind at least.

Here's some bud pron for the vert crew:

Banana OG

Dog Kush:

BlackBerry Kush:

Devastator Kush:


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice pr0n Jig!

I forgot to answer your question in the other thread but, in spite of how the leaves look on the DK, it's got more of an Indica high to it IMO. It seems to come on a little heady right at first but soon turns pretty Indica-like for the remainder. For me at least but I'll hit up my buddy who really seems to like and get his opinion too.

What trips me out the most about it is that it doesn't look like it will be very potent but it has kicked my arse before. I'm not running it at the moment but have a decent seed stock of it for down the road if I decide I want it again. I'm going to be running mainly BBK, DOG and Banana OG and will be doing a little breeding in soil to see what I come up with. Three of my top five favorite strains are in my garden right now.......I'm very happy with the grow at the moment.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Mar 23, 2012)

jig, whats your opinion so far w/o BM?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

Tiny fuckin buds, lol. We'll see how things come out, I'm due to harvest in about a week or so. But seriously, I've never grown such small buds. And it's genetics I've run before. Same mothers and everything (as you might know). The controlling the height issue is a bit of a pain, but if I was doing this for money, I wouldn't be able to afford giving up so much weight.

But I do have to say, at least from the looks of it, the banana seems sooooooo much more frosty than I've ever seen it. And the dogs looks a bit more on the frost side as well. So I guess that's a plus.

Also, last run after jarring my DOG's and their fat fucking buds I ended up with some bud mold. So I don't think I'll run into those problems this round with the smaller clusters.

We'll see if there is any noticeable difference on taste or high. You will most likely be the first tester. Lucky guy.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Mar 23, 2012)

hehehe. so I take it you will be going back to the BM then. not sure how it works, but it does.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I'm switching up everything, so really not sure. Thinking of downsizing to maybe a 400 instead of the 1000w. Thinking of running soil only instead of my cool hydro setup. Might just run 3 or 4 plants at a time. It's all up in the air at this point. Pretty sure I'll keep it vert though. Just seems so right to me.


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey everyone trying out my first vertical grow I will be doing a 5x 600 watts perpetual grow where I harvest 4 plants a week for a total of 36 plants here is my basic design. Feel free to ask questions and what not. I will put up actual pics when I get it set up. I plan on harvesting 8-12 oz a week off of this.

View attachment 2085803


----------



## Dameon (Mar 24, 2012)

Blackberry Kush is my fucking favorite!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 27, 2012)

It's one of my favorites too. I think I'm leaning more towards Banana OG being my favorite though, second would be DOG and then the BBK. The BBK just leaves such a nice aroma in my sinuses after hitting the vape. I love it.

Wifey and I love the high we get from the Banana OG for sure. It really is a nice combo of appearance, smell, flavor and........whoop ass. Thanks again brother! (you know who you are)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 28, 2012)

NickNasty said:


> Hey everyone trying out my first vertical grow I will be doing a 5x 600 watts perpetual grow where I harvest 4 plants a week for a total of 36 plants here is my basic design. Feel free to ask questions and what not. I will put up actual pics when I get it set up. I plan on harvesting 8-12 oz a week off of this.
> 
> View attachment 2085803


I like it a lot, I'm going the same only with 1 light and not perpetual at this point in time as I am moving. I've found that 4 plants per light if you veg long enough and let them turn into trees could be ok as well, depends on how you do it. Good luck.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Gen, I must have missed this thread. I think you even told me about it. Anyway, I am here now, read to page 3 so far, going to try and catch up. I see a lot of the usual crew and some cool new grows as well.
I will come back and post some pics of my set up and current progress soo.
Peace maybru!
DST


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2012)

right on D,im still working on this vert spot i got,slow going.
ima try a vert/open bulb grow,but this time,hydro,just to get it out the way,and see what all the fuss is.
now to think about the clones i will run?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

After I move I see vert in my future as a way to maximize space. I use way too much space now, but I have excess. I will learn the ways of the wise and reform.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2012)

I get about a pound a harvest from a 2'x3' space. It's definitely the way to go if space is at a premium.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Not if you come from Holland by all accounts...it's not natural, hahaha. What, it's not natural for plants to grow on mountainsides....give me a fukkin break.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2012)

Good thing I live in Cali... we like dank, no matter how it's grown. But then again we are a bunch of fruits and nuts out here.


----------



## lighting (Apr 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> An EYE Hortilux 600w puts out 88,000 initial lumens. The same in a 1000w puts out 145,000. That makes the 600 put out ~147 lumens/ watt. The 1000 would be 145 lum/ w. Pretty much the same ratio. 600's are the most efficient overall, but a 1000w isn't that much more inefficient. Bringing the heat both can produce is a different matter.
> 
> Put half my plants into 12/12 yesterday. I'm expecting big things around these parts in 7-8 weeks!!!


 did you factor in the height into your equation put a 600 18" from a plant and a 1000 18" from a plant that 88,000 lumens per watt changes big time  the more you place a 600 up the faster you lose its lumen ratio i beleive a 1000 watter 18" from tops still gives plants full power penetration is what its all about why does a 1000 watter run hotter cause it produces more power period more power = bigger yields now if your looking at effiency yes 600 watter run better per watt but if your looking for yield 1000 smoke 600's away don't care what anyone says 
i did a 6000 watt comparison same plant count 600 's buds were smaller plant appeared to be more stretched then compared to 1000 watt grow the total difference was 1000's produced bigger buds as well as middle of the plant had decent sized buds 600's middle of plants were shake and hash / oil making weed 
So there you have it the truth the whole truth nothing but the truth )
PS: as we all know how much buds shrivil while drying trying to achieve large buds is the goal


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2012)

And that is why I use a 1000w. Just like sir mixalot I like bit buds and I can not lie... (stupid joke I know)


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Big yields come from genetics as well as many other environmental factors. The old 1000w v 600w debate. I guess that's why I have my plants less than 18inches away from the lights with my 600's. It's all about utilising the equipment in the envrionment you have, it's not just about going out and buying the most powerfull light...imo. So there you have the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, (but from a different perspective)

Peace, DST


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 17, 2012)

Lighting, your screen name would have me believe you understand lighting.....and what you said is true, but nothing new info wise. This vert style is all about efficiency, and 1000w arent always as efficient as 600w. My buds are little bigger with a 1000w, but they arent as solid. 2 600w yield about the same as a 1000w for me, and the 600 buds were the same size as the 1000w. It all depends on how you utilize the space.....hence this vert club. you asked if jig factored in the "height", but height isnt what vert is about. the "space" between the buds and the light will always effect the buds size/density. With experience comes the know how, of how to effect the plant to give you better result. IE, if your getting alot of popcorn buds, you should lollipop the plant to allow only the buds that get the light penetration to have the opportunity to grow. But you do know how lighting works, so where is your vert grow? because if you know what you know, you should know vert is the way to go.

as for the buds shriveling when they dry, my 1000w buds shrivel waaay more than my 600w buds. one day I will be using 600s again, because I liked the results better.


----------



## lighting (Apr 17, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Lighting, your screen name would have me believe you understand lighting.....and what you said is true, but nothing new info wise. This vert style is all about efficiency, and 1000w arent always as efficient as 600w. My buds are little bigger with a 1000w, but they arent as solid. 2 600w yield about the same as a 1000w for me, and the 600 buds were the same size as the 1000w. It all depends on how you utilize the space.....hence this vert club. you asked if jig factored in the "height", but height isnt what vert is about. the "space" between the buds and the light will always effect the buds size/density. With experience comes the know how, of how to effect the plant to give you better result. IE, if your getting alot of popcorn buds, you should lollipop the plant to allow only the buds that get the light penetration to have the opportunity to grow. But you do know how lighting works, so where is your vert grow? because if you know what you know, you should know vert is the way to go.
> 
> as for the buds shriveling when they dry, my 1000w buds shrivel waaay more than my 600w buds. one day I will be using 600s again, because I liked the results better.


 to each there own and your right it comes down to factoring enviroment i run my 1000's 12 - 14 " from my tops but then again i got over 3k in power just working on my enviroment dialings and again my experiment was not just with a few plants it was total of 160 plants and 12,000 watts of lighting power as well as another 6 k in room venting and fans etc big difference when a room is so dialed in as to if you fart it detects it  
i just completed a 4 plant 4 pound harvest took 84 days from a 3 " clone 2000 watts i might try 4 plant 2400 watt 600's and see 
same amount of veg time i bet i dont get same results ???? in process of 16 plant 16 pound harvest all under 1000's 10 feet x 16 feet scrog table  i'll start a journal soon as i transplant into 50 gallon pots heres some of my 4 plant 4 pound harvest was amazed turned out well for 40 day veg


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 17, 2012)

so you dont grow vert then? my man jig is the master of space/lumens/yield. read through his journal. and yeah "to each their own" , but this is a vert thread.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking into my vertical cab at sunset (I rotate my lights on and off, anyone interested please ask).....more pics on the 6-double.






Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2012)

Never really calculated it like that, but I usually get at or above 2.5 oz/ sqft. If only I could get plants on all four sides of the light.


----------



## lighting (Apr 17, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> so you dont grow vert then? my man jig is the master of space/lumens/yield. read through his journal. and yeah "to each their own" , but this is a vert thread.


i may not grow vert doesn;t mean i can't achieve yield per sq foot ) my averages are 1160 dry grams per 1000 watt that's 4640 wet grams vert has it's purpose don't get me wrong but being a vert thread lets talk about vertical lighting compared to horizontal with reflector as your aware most city street lights are horizontal why is this could it be they want light shining down onto the street rather then straight across does the sun go between the plant ??? no it rather as well beats down and on the side opf the plant 
Lets face it we cannot bend lighting in our grow rooms here are some diagrams of actual vertical loss 
I hope we are all aware light that hits under the plant leafs are not good right


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2012)

So your coming onto the vertical thread to tell us how vertical growing isn't as good as horizontal? Are you dutch by any chance?

I for one grow vertical because I have a tall and narrow closet. I can get more grow area using the walls as opposed to the footprint. I think that's why most of us here grow like that. Plain and simple. And that's the truth.

The "sun hits a plant from directly above a plant" argument is quite silly in my book. Does the sun not shine as it is rising and setting? Also... the leaves will adjust themselves to aim at the light where ever it is. So we aren't lighting the underside of leaves.

And what on earth do street lights have to do with anything? We are growing plants, not lighting the neighborhood.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am laughing here guys sorry. 
I havent been in Jigs closet or DSTs vert grow area, but I KNOW that they are growing fire and very efficiently I might add. We dont need to measure penis length here.

Lighting-your buds look very nice btw, regardless of the light you used the end result and your happiness is all that matters.


----------



## lighting (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes bin there done it ) i am not trying to start nothing guys if it works for you guys then great i had opportunity to try couple vertical eco systems 140 plant systems now i wish i would of gave them a try just cause 
but if it works for your set up then thats great i will always grow horizontal scrog style i will shortly post a journal 16 plant 8000 watt goal is 681 + grams per plant dry 43,584 wet grams


----------



## beenthere (Apr 17, 2012)

lighting said:


> i may not grow vert doesn;t mean i can't achieve yield per sq foot ) my averages are 1160 dry grams per 1000 watt that's 4640 wet grams vert has it's purpose don't get me wrong but being a vert thread lets talk about vertical lighting compared to horizontal with reflector as your aware most city street lights are horizontal why is this could it be they want light shining down onto the street rather then straight across does the sun go between the plant ??? no it rather as well beats down and on the side opf the plant
> Lets face it we cannot bend lighting in our grow rooms here are some diagrams of actual vertical loss
> I hope we are all aware light that hits under the plant leafs are not good right


No disrespect, but your analogy of the street light, as well as your diagram, is irreverent in correlation to growing bare bulb vertical.
Flat grows require a focused light, where vertical grows do not. Because HID's cast light 360 degrees, vertical setups can take advantage of this. I've been growing vertical sog for a while now, and I assure you I achieve more square footage at a higher efficiency than your flat grow. 
Example; one candle puts out a total of 12.5 lumens in all directions, but only one of twelve lumens actually falls onto a square foot of plants @ 12". Thus, there is only "1 lumen" directed on the plants, and the other 11.5 lumens are shooting off into different directions. Using a reflector on a flat grow, redirects (focuses) some of the lost lumens back to the plants. In essence, by using a hood on your flat growing area, you are simply redirecting, otherwise wasted light.

I'll give you one thing, if you're honestly getting over a gram per watt in a flat grow, you're doing something right, the down side is, you could be getting near 2 gram/watt going vertical.


----------



## lighting (Apr 17, 2012)

i think that if you are really good at canopy management then horizontal or dished/v is the way to go.
 the surface area of the canopy will diminish as the plant grows towards the light whearas a horizontal your canopy size stays the same.

also diffuse light from a reflector is better used and better penetrates the canopy because it doesnt come from a point source.

most vert growers would struggle to beat the gpw yields i achieve in horizontal scrog.
&#8203;another thing that is seldom mentioned about vert vs horizontal is that you get more buds in a given area in horizontal because they are 'packed' more efficiently -
like this
::::::
::::::

rather than vert which is more like this
llllll
llllll

again, im not saying that vert is rubbish - just that i think some of the vert guys talk about high yields much more than actually achieve them.

i pretty much always get 1gpw and have had upwards of 1.5 gpw in my horizontal scrogs,

but at the end if the day what matters is that you find the method that works best for you and try to make the most of it in your situation.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2012)

only thing ill say to lighting is......50gal of soil...wow.id get a lb to,with a high yield strain,and all that soil.


----------



## lighting (Apr 17, 2012)

well were i am from and prob 99 percent of everyone plant count dictates jail time so in order to get good yields you need big pots root mass = yield 

i believe in vert>horizontal but the vert section has gotten out of control as far as hyping vert over horizontal...... 
youll watch the majority of those cats fail miserably cause they get caught up in ridiculous expectations. 

the combination of high numbers, weak clones, and vert lighting is a recipe for disaster if you try to run before you can walk.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2012)

lighting said:


> the vert section has gotten out of control as far as hyping vert over horizontal......


So that's where you are coming from. Was wondering what your issue was. I don't think anyone in this thread is out of control making ridiculous claims. Nor do I think anyone in this thread is responsible for the entire vert section. Maybe you should caution everyone with your own thread to save them from disaster.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2012)

lighting said:


> well were i am from and prob 99 percent of everyone plant count dictates jail time so in order to get good yields you need big pots root mass = yield
> 
> i believe in vert>horizontal but the vert section has gotten out of control as far as hyping vert over horizontal......
> youll watch the majority of those cats fail miserably cause they get caught up in ridiculous expectations.
> ...


this^^is some good info,it is always better to crawl befor you can walk,that is the point of this thread.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I jarred up my most recent harvest and with just four plants, I have 463gm of BBK (3 plants) and 97gm of DK (1 plant).


Damn bro those musta been some big girls 463 outta 3 BBK!!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

Lighting, did I meet you the other week in a grow shop in Amsterdam? lol.

I think Beenthere pretty much said eveything I would of. And big news for all you peeps out there.....THE WORLD IS NOT FLAT!!! It has hills, mountains, valleys, all sorts of things to change the angle of how the sun hits the ground.....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Lighting, did I meet you the other week in a grow shop in Amsterdam? lol.
> 
> .


I was wondering same thing...lol


----------



## snowgrow19 (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am laughing here guys sorry.
> I havent been in Jigs closet or DSTs vert grow area, but I KNOW that they are growing fire and very efficiently I might add. We dont need to measure penis length here.
> 
> Lighting-your buds look very nice btw, regardless of the light you used the end result and your happiness is all that matters.


well said sir!


----------



## beenthere (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey lighting, I know it sounds like I'm picking on you, but I assure you I'm not. 
But if you are insinuating that diffused reflection on a flat footprint is more efficient than a 360 degree light source utilizing increased square footage, you are grossly mistaken. On average, a properly designed vertical sog will produce approximately 2.3 x the grow area of your flat surface. While it is true that the grow area of a vertical setup will decrease as plants grow, there are a few methods that compensate for this. My system allows me to expand my grow area as the plants mature and get closer to the light, it may not be the best, but it's pretty damn efficient.

I've been growing for years my friend, and my ego will never get in the way of me learning things, I've came across some awesome ideas from growers with far less experience.
In reality, it all boils down to the quality of your product and the amount of time and money spent from start to finish.

I looked at the pics of your scrog and admit it looks great, but you are not going to match the efficiency of a well designed vertical grow with the program you're running, it just isn't going to happen. 

And I have to tell you, I find it quite ironic for you to accuse guys in here of exaggerating their yields, while you're posting some pretty thick claims yourself.


----------



## Bob Smith (Apr 19, 2012)

genuity said:


> i feel ya on that dez,i miss vert too.
> id like to setup one 600 vert 4x4,6 level octagon.
> one day.


Speak of the devil 


There's four 600s in a custom cooltube in the middle, but only three are on at one time (the combination changes hourly for a light-mover type effect without the added electricity consumption or complexity).

View attachment 2129743View attachment 2129744View attachment 2129745View attachment 2129746


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

Sweet bro. You finally got that thing dialed in? I always wonder how she's working for you. Just love that setup bro. Glad you stopped in. Great idea on the lights/ timing.


----------



## Bob Smith (Apr 19, 2012)

It's *kinda* dialed.........best (last) run was a smidge short of 5 lbs, worst run was 4 lbs (that was my first run and it was HP aero and I was using all 2400 watts)........shooting for 5.5 lbs this run. Pretty sure I can get to 5.5+ (goal is 6) pretty consistently.

Always more dialing to do 

But now it's DTW coco chips/coir and it's set it and forget it easy...........HP aero setup is sitting in the closet.

BTW Lighting, do you enjoy just copying and pasting other's responses from other forums? Is it because you are VerdantGreen from EyeSeeMag or is it because you can't come up with any original thoughts by yourself?

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=5037236#post5037236


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

What the hell... just looked at that thread a little and lighting copy and pasted stuff from a bunch of people. Dr. Fever grew 4 plants 4 pounds, KnifeWrench said how the vert section was out of control, and the quote from VerdantGreen as well. I'm sure there is more ripped from that thread, but I don't care to poke around anymore.

What is that about?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Bob I love yer setup, I would love to see more!


----------



## beenthere (Apr 19, 2012)

Sweet setup Mr. Smith!
How far away is the light right now from the plants?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice Mr Smith. Also good to see someone else thinking on the same lines with the light reduction. I like that!



Bob Smith said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> 
> There's four 600s in a custom cooltube in the middle, but only three are on at one time (the combination changes hourly for a light-mover type effect without the added electricity consumption or complexity).
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Damn bro those musta been some big girls 463 outta 3 BBK!!


Yes they were the biggest plants I have grown to date and took a long time to trim. I ended up with a lot of buds and trim for hash too and need to get to making more hash since I just used the last of mine in some butter last night. I didn't weigh the pieces of hash, hehe. I just grabbed the last two out of the freezer and threw them in. They were both made using the dry ice method and compressed in a pollen press so they were about the diameter of a nickel. One was about 1/4" thick and the other about 3/4" thick so I'd guess about 10g or so to two sticks of butter 
I have a feeling it will be some 'blow your head off' butter, LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

My BBK mom never made it through the re-veg. I miss her!! I will find her again one day though. Mine didnt yield like yers though. She was put into flower outdoor at 6" tall and yielded a puny 1.5 oz plus some trim
That butter will be a kick-ass brew for sure!!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

My BBK doesn't yield well either. Those were three monstrous plants that took up all three walls of the 40x40 tent. The DK was in there too but it stays so small and compact that it only needed a couple of tie points to keep it's colas from folding on themselves. The BBK plants were trained into the mesh all the way around and stood 36-40" off the bucket tops.

I typically get 1.5-2oz per plant with the BBK with a 3-4 week veg. The DK seems to get a little more with the same veg and the Banana does also. The best yielder I've had so far is a toss up between the DOG or Sour Grapes. I am very happy to have DOG back in my garden and the mom seems to like being next to the Banana. One of the BBK clones I just cut will become a mother to sit next to the other two.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 23, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Yes they were the biggest plants I have grown to date and took a long time to trim. I ended up with a lot of buds and trim for hash too and need to get to making more hash since I just used the last of mine in some butter last night. I didn't weigh the pieces of hash, hehe. I just grabbed the last two out of the freezer and threw them in. They were both made using the dry ice method and compressed in a pollen press so they were about the diameter of a nickel. One was about 1/4" thick and the other about 3/4" thick so I'd guess about 10g or so to two sticks of butter
> I have a feeling it will be some 'blow your head off' butter, LOL


Watch using that stuff I made some brownies with about 10 g of dry ice hash and they were death brownies. I usually use 2-3 tsp of hash for a batch but made the mistake of using 2-3 tbs instead and me and 3 friends had 1 brownie each and we got so high we ended up getting sick to our stomachs and stayed high for like 16-18 hrs. It actually turned me off of edibles for a while.


----------



## coben (Apr 23, 2012)

I make death brownies and love em. 9 grams per pan 8 brownies per pan.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't make brownies very often with my stuff but love the way oatmeal cookies come out when using butter from trim or hash. I usually make my butter a little strong but I haven't made butter from hash very many times yet so I'm still getting the dosage dialed with that. This butter looks like it'll be some strong shiz. It looks like that hash butter DST made a while back (brown).


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> My BBK doesn't yield well either. Those were three monstrous plants that took up all three walls of the 40x40 tent. The DK was in there too but it stays so small and compact that it only needed a couple of tie points to keep it's colas from folding on themselves. The BBK plants were trained into the mesh all the way around and stood 36-40" off the bucket tops.
> 
> I typically get 1.5-2oz per plant with the BBK with a 3-4 week veg. The DK seems to get a little more with the same veg and the Banana does also. The best yielder I've had so far is a toss up between the DOG or Sour Grapes. I am very happy to have DOG back in my garden and the mom seems to like being next to the Banana. One of the BBK clones I just cut will become a mother to sit next to the other two.


What is the high type from the Dog Kush? I mean indica dom or sativa?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

I find it to be Indica dom and it has a tendency to make me sleepy. Not at first though, the sleepiness comes on later. Very potent, excellent aroma and killer looking buds.

I love it for evening smoke and the trim gives an awesome yield for hash. The Banana gives good amounts of killer hash too.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I'll go pack a bowl in the vape right now of some DOG I have had in a jar for a couple of weeks now. It's early but I know it will still not disappoint and it will be the first DOG I've had in a while.
Should get rid of this damn headache I've had most of the day and will get my head right for making dinner.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

I havent found a strain that actually solve my headache, I have found a few that cause a headache though lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

ahhhhhhh and just like that, my headache is gone. I discovered that I jarred that DOG up at just the right time for my taste. Not dry but not wet either. Just nice and sticky...

Wifey just walked in so I'm off to help her make dinner. 

Seacrest, out!


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

The hash butter cookies are a bit on the strong side I guess. Just right for me but I eat them nightly so my tolerance may be higher than some other peeps.


----------



## somedude247 (May 15, 2012)

I just want to say that Im joining the club!!! Im currently constructing new rooms and will be flowering in a 6x6x7 room with a Digilux 600w MH. It easily outgrows their hps(which burned out after 2 months!!!). Ill be hanging a single bulb from the center. Im mostly soil now but want to build an UCDWC system in there. Ive been interested in vert for some time now and finally get a chance to give it a go. Ill get some pics up of the build later.


----------



## Bob Smith (May 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Bob I love yer setup, I would love to see more!


Sorry for the shitty pics - stretch will be done in about a week when I'll de-leaf (and tie up the buds to the screen) and the pics will be a lot better.

Plants are ~18" from the tube right now (not counting stray leaves that get much closer).


----------



## beenthere (May 16, 2012)

Rep to ya Bob, very, very nice!


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

Awesome stuff Bob. Problem with vertical is you just cannot show of the canopy like you can in a horizontal set up, the pics just don't come out the same. But I can tell that she is mighty fine. Great looking coverage and light usage. Peace, DST


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

before and after lol


----------



## iPurpleSticky (May 19, 2012)

Looks like I need to man up and buy a 600 watter damnit!


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Bob Smith said:


> Sorry for the shitty pics - stretch will be done in about a week when I'll de-leaf (and tie up the buds to the screen) and the pics will be a lot better.
> 
> Plants are ~18" from the tube right now (not counting stray leaves that get much closer).
> 
> View attachment 2170470View attachment 2170464View attachment 2170462View attachment 2170466View attachment 2170467View attachment 2170468View attachment 2170469View attachment 2170471View attachment 2170465View attachment 2170463View attachment 2170475View attachment 2170472View attachment 2170473View attachment 2170474View attachment 2170480


Thanx Bob that it awesome!!



iPurpleSticky said:


> Looks like I need to man up and buy a 600 watter damnit!


Get the 600 run dont walk lol. Yeah it is a good investment though.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2012)

I've started my vert adventure in veg lmao 300w not 600w. Gotta start somewhere init.


----------



## BearDown! (May 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> WOOT!!! Vert lover in the house. Nice thread G. Here's some shit I've done with my vert:


damn the second pic lools awesome, could you talk lil more bout what strain, how much veg/flower, yield?
thanks, looks awesome


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2012)

Second pic is my Casey Jones plant. She gave me 10 oz from that. I vegged 8 weeks from rooted clone and flowered wayyyyyyy tooo long. Should have taken her around 9.5 weeks and left her like 12.5 or something.

All kinds of info in my journal I kept on that grow. It's the 5 gal bucket vert scrog one. Check it.

Here's what I got going on right now. Candy Drop x NY Purple Diesel.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2012)

how old are them gals jig?
man that one on the left,is beast,lots of stretch like candydrop.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2012)

They sprouted right about 9 weeks ago. I'm guessing 4-5 weeks left ? You got a guess when they'd be ready. I might cut my vacation short to watch them as they finish.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> They sprouted right about 9 weeks ago. I'm guessing 4-5 weeks left ? You got a guess when they'd be ready. I might cut my vacation short to watch them as they finish.


id want to say 8-10 weeks,10 weeks being my personal best.











^^^around 43 dys i think


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2012)

I got no idea when they started to flower. Any guess on how long they have from right now?

Mom is looking sexy right there.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got no idea when they started to flower. Any guess on how long they have from right now?
> 
> Mom is looking sexy right there.


to me by the looks of the pics,i think they have been flowering for 23-28 days,so i would go another 55 or so days,pheno dependent.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 22, 2012)

Looking forward to smoking some of that.


----------



## proriderr88 (May 25, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/529917-vertical-stand-alone-dwc-querkle.html my vertical 1200 watt grow  All for your enjoyment


----------



## somedude247 (May 30, 2012)

Its been a slow process trying to get things how they will work best with what I have, but Im built and fired up Theres a Caramelo, some Urkle, Purple Wreck, CheeseQuake, Chernobyl, and NL#5. Its not the prettiest, but Im very impressed with how many plants can be covered by a single bulb!!!!


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2012)

somedude247 said:


> Its been a slow process trying to get things how they will work best with what I have, but Im built and fired up Theres a Caramelo, some Urkle, Purple Wreck, CheeseQuake, Chernobyl, and NL#5. Its not the prettiest, but Im very impressed with how many plants can be covered by a single bulb!!!!


hells yea,what size light ya got?
ill be watching that cheesequake,i got 5 of them in veg right now.






^^^this is a nice shot.


----------



## somedude247 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks man!!! Im running a Digilux 600w MH. I know most people flower with hps, but the numbers on this MH, other than lumens, destroys hps. If they get too big, I do have a Digital Plus 600w HPS I can add.


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2012)

somedude247 said:


> Thanks man!!! Im running a Digilux 600w MH. I know most people flower with hps, but the numbers on this MH, other than lumens, destroys hps. If they get too big, I do have a Digital Plus 600w HPS I can add.


nothing wrong with flowering with MH,you will have some insane trich/resin profiles.


----------



## somedude247 (May 30, 2012)

Thats what I was hoping for!!!!! Im loving verticle!!!!


----------



## C Cat (May 31, 2012)

Hats off to Club 600!Everyones Vert looks great! I had just caught up on everything,Now Its safe to say I will be growing vert starting this week because of all of you.
Subbed!


~May The Yeild Be with you~


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2012)

Just let em grow. And use zip ties to hold them back. Lots and lots of zip ties. I've probably gone through 500 since I started the vert scrog thing.

Here's what's up right now (candy drop X ny purp d) (week 5 ?):
View attachment 2194024View attachment 2194022View attachment 2194023View attachment 2194021View attachment 2194019View attachment 2194017View attachment 2194018View attachment 2194020


----------



## growinthedesert (Jun 1, 2012)

is there a toutorial on how to make a vert set up?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure. A quick tutorial is to get your light out of an enclosure (if you have it in one) and hang it vertically. Then put your plants around it. Either a cool tube, or fans on the floor pointing up to cool the light will probably be necessary. If you see a setup you like, usually there is info on how it was made in the persons journals.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2012)

you should do a how to guide jiggy for small spaces.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll be harvesting the CJ x Herijuana plants in a couple of weeks me thinks. They ran almost 12/12 from seed but not a real 12/12 from seed grow since I didn't have any room to flower them until they had been vegging for 4-5 days. I think there's ten of them but not sure without looking at them again.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2012)

Any pics Dez?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll get some tonight. I haven't really been taking many pics these days. I need yo get pics of our little OD veggie garden still too.


----------



## jokerindustries187 (Jun 6, 2012)

Verticle aye?!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's some current shiz.
This is how my room sits right now

These are some wild flowers

This shows two of the three mothers. Banana OG at bottom left and Dog Kush top right (the Blackberry Kush mom is still pretty small and was sitting out getting some water). There's some Banana OG that just rooted in the DWC at bottom right too.

These two are Dogs that just rooted so I stuck them in with the 600

These are all BBK

Casey Jones 12/12 from seed

Next 3 are all Cheese? x Herijuana that vegged about 1 week maybe

You can see the flowers again and the Veggie sprouts in the humidity dome.


There it is. Enjoy


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 6, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I'll be harvesting the CJ x Herijuana plants in a couple of weeks me thinks. They ran almost 12/12 from seed but not a real 12/12 from seed grow since I didn't have any room to flower them until they had been vegging for 4-5 days. I think there's ten of them but not sure without looking at them again.


I just realized I posted that I had CJ x Heri but it's really Chese Surprise x Heri. Sorry bout that


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

We'll let is slide this time Dez, don't let it happen again though, lol.


----------



## scsurf11 (Mar 19, 2013)

damn those colas look hella small


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

Heres some vert pr0n for your thread G!


----------



## illinelly (Apr 28, 2013)

is that a 1000 watter for all those ladies??! nice looking plants btw !


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

600 Vert thread....it's a 600 of course.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

its a cfl  hehe



Edit: yes I am bumping my own picture! and theres nothing you can do about it


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> WOOT!!! Vert lover in the house. Nice thread G. Here's some shit I've done with my vert:


jiggy... ur daddy is proud of ya... sicc ass vert scrog...


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2013)

hell yea,im almost done building my new small vert cab,after seeing what you did with them ML-vert-scrog.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice bro! 

After this next upgrade Im not sure what else I can do lol soil bare bulb 360* vert mainline scrogs for the win!
^leaving out the most important part  the "secret" soon to be revealed!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Haha... thanks chitown.

So whodat you liked the mainline vert scrog action? I might try something like that.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah but your going 12/12 from seed eh? I would not suggest it like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks. My plans are slippery... they always are.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

Slippery jig lol
Soooooo have you cooked more soil, re-using? Whats the deal!? Uh, maybe I should ask this on your thread lol


#bring this thread back to life


----------



## djlifeline (Apr 30, 2013)

Thinking of changing my plant to vert with my 600w before I flower. Got a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent. This enough for say 3 plants in coco? How close can they get to the bulb before problems occur? There a safe zone? Cheers guys


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

The distance you need to keep them will either be temps or light. If the cooltube or whatever you have it in is cool enough you can get things pretty close before they start bleaching.

Personally I've had my buds be alright about 8" (20cm) away from a 1000w and not had them bleach.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

djlifeline said:


> Thinking of changing my plant to vert with my 600w before I flower. Got a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent. This enough for say 3 plants in coco? How close can they get to the bulb before problems occur? There a safe zone? Cheers guys




Dont listen to jig, he and those plants are freaks of nature lol

With a cooltube Iv had a 600 3" away from glass but light bleaching started at that point,,, pluss it KILLS your footprint ie: the farther away you keep your bulb the more area it covers but also gets weaker. MY sweetspot with cooltube was almost 15 inches away... Im about to find out what a barebulb requires but Im setting my vert screen at 18 inches away from the bulb.




Jk about jig btw! check out some of his vert grows.


----------



## djlifeline (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheers. I like the scrog that was posted above my first post. Looks great. Wondering how much vert vs horizontal increases yield.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think it increases yield at all really. In my head it's just an increase in growing space. I have a tall skinny closet. If I grow horizontal I have about 7 sq.ft. (0.7 m2)... if I turn the bulb vertical I have something like 35 sq.ft. (3.2 m2). So I guess you could say I did increase my yield, but it was more a product of using more space.


----------



## djlifeline (Apr 30, 2013)

I do see your point. Your maximising the space so gives more plant so in theory more yield. Hmmm interesting. May run it next time round see how it goes. Impressed though guys. Keep up good work.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Let us know how it goes if you decide to do a little vertical action.


----------



## yeps420 (May 4, 2013)

-------------Edit------------

Kewl pictures here.. Dankness over and over..600 's rock..

I likes mine as well..

Just 2 cents for those that VERT with 600s with cooltubes or anything but bare bulb..




> With the cooltube gone and the small muffin fan on it`s "lowest" setting to simply assist natural heat convection and help the bulbs heat make it up to where the exhaust can successfully pull it out "constantly" FTW....
> 
> \If the fan beneath the bulb`s on a higher speed setting , all it`s doing is pushing heat up , down , and all around the small grow area without being able to get the heat up and out the exhaust in a "dialed" fashion...Peace...DHF....


A dude that knows... 

I simply know..How ta copy and paste..lol



Never hurts ta increase GPW while lowering temps and gaining lums.. Again (an opinion) lol 

As for me.. Loves my 600.. Needs ta go stacked next season.

Setting up a 2 Kiddie pools Vert Bare bulb 600 and a 430 with 8 ladies each.. In a 8'x4' tent.. (up and going by Tuesday)

My cooltubes are collecting dust and my temps are so much easier ta deal with. (since I've gone bare)
Awesome thread just swelling by the minute with 600 Dankness. .. keep killing it people...


----------



## smokey bacon (May 6, 2013)

Hi: All
I have just started a vertical grow"bacon on the vertical"
And am doing a lot of reading on this method so looking forward to see the end results 
However I have one question do I rotate my girls or let them where they are and hope the back branches move for the light themselves
I have for now 2 plants put have them near the corners and have them 4 inches from the bulb
Am using a 400watter


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

I am of the belief that you should just let them sit the same way. The plants will turn their leaves and branches to face the light for the most part. In my head I'd rather them spend energy on growing buds than spending it constantly adjusting to the light.

But others make the argument that the sun is always moving, so it's more natural.

Really I don't think you can mess anything up either way. Unless you break branches when moving them... that would be bad.


----------



## smokey bacon (May 6, 2013)

Yeah cool 
I have an idea in my head to turn them once a week as U said the sun is allways movin so I think I will go ahead and do this and update with pics in a week or so


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

Honestly, I feel that turning them once a week will not be optimal. That means they will spend a week trying to 'turn around', then spend the next week trying to turn around again, only to do it again. I think turning them once a day at least, would be the way to go about it.

But like I said, you ain't gonna mess nothing up... so do your thang bro. Maybe you'll stumble onto something special the rest of us can benefit from. Good luck. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## smokey bacon (May 6, 2013)

Hello: Jigfresh
Yep not sure what to do I think since ur more experienced than l l dont want to fight against my girls and do it once a day makes more scene it will be a couple of weeks before i see results from all sides of them l guess
Thanks
Oh check out my thread "bacon on the vertical"


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

Just cuz I have grown more don't mean I know a whole lot lol. Can you post up a link to your journal here... would make it easier for everyone. Even better... you could put a link in your signature. You can get to your sig on the 'My Rollitup' page.


----------



## smokey bacon (May 6, 2013)

Well its not a journel just a new thread in the vertical growing section here 3rd one down no replys hehe not much happening yet to my grow l guess thats why noe replys I am 3 en a half weeks flowering from switch so l guess another 8 weeks left
Link here - 
https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/650770-bacon-vertical.html


----------



## mytalizas32 (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, Im starting my first vert grow with 600 watts bare bulb. 6-5gallon buckets inside a 4x4 grow tent. I have an adjustable ballast and a fan blowing up on the bulb. When I first started, i only set the ballast to 50% and gave the girls some time to get used to it, and then raised it to 75% but started noticing the fan leaves drooping. At this time, the bulb is directly in between the plants. I figured it's because since it's bare bulb, the girls are having light shock from the stronger power. Seeing that they are all 12-18 inches away from the bulb, I figured this was the reason why it was drooping. So what I did was raise the bulb so that the bottom of the bulb was above the tallest plant and sure enough, they started recovering and stopped drooping. 

I experienced this drooping when i did a regular horizontal grow with my 1000 watter and what i did to ease the girls in was to start out with the light really high above the plants and slowly ease them in, which took about a week and a half until it was at the best distance. For this vert grow, there's practically no more room to move the girls away from the bulb and ease them in since it's only a 4x4 room. How did you other 4x4 600w growers did yours and did you experience this drooping? Btw, the room temps are fine and I have ac in the room with the fan circulating the air. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

I don't think they are dropping at all... I think they are 'turning' themselves to face the light. Like solar panels turning on their sides. Hard to say without pics, but that's what I suspect. Plants with a light right on their side will look a little different than a plant with a light above it. It looks like the leaves are turned sideways.


----------



## mytalizas32 (May 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think they are dropping at all... I think they are 'turning' themselves to face the light. Like solar panels turning on their sides. Hard to say without pics, but that's what I suspect. Plants with a light right on their side will look a little different than a plant with a light above it. It looks like the leaves are turned sideways.



No, they are drooping. I forgot to mention, drooping + twisting as soon as I have it at 75% power and leveled with the plants. Soon as I raise it above the plants, they no longer droop and twist. So i sorta ruled out the possibility of a fan blowing on it too hard because there's no fan blowing directly on the plants. Also, I totally understand what u mean by, plants with lights on the side look different from plants with lights above them, but these plants dont look happy with the lights on the side. The above two pix were before i put in a bigger fan to blow air up on the bulb. Still the same result even with a stronger fan. it really just seems like light shock. And btw, just in case you're wondering, the bags around the buckets were to catch excess r/o but i finally had the chance to go to the hydro store for the trays, so they are no longer there.


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

I guess if they don't like side light I would raise the light up. That's really weird.


----------



## mytalizas32 (May 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I guess if they don't like side light I would raise the light up. That's really weird.


Does this defeat the purpose of Vertical grow since the light isn't in the center of the plants? I figure having a cool tube would help because it would decrease the intensity, correct?


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

They look like they are thirsty, but I see wet soil, so I dont know


----------



## mytalizas32 (May 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> They look like they are thirsty, but I see wet soil, so I dont know


 Yea, even when fully watered, they still do this. I discussed this on my other thread but possibly the roots aren't ready for such strong lighting? As mentioned, when i did horizontal 1000w, i'd have to slowly ease the light closer so that the plants could grow and adjust to the lighting. In this case, i have no room for it.

At any rate, what i did last night was raised it well above the plants, turned the ballast to 100% and the plants responded REAL well to it. They are all looking strong now. So im guessing maybe i can just let it sit high for now as the plants grow a stronger root system before i slowly lower them to the plants level. Your thoughts?


----------



## Gamberro (May 9, 2013)

Jig, some questions if I may.
First, are those standard PVC pipes just coated with foil/mylar? Or are they something else? Also do you aerate the roots directly or just aerate the res?
Second, where's your res?
Third, did you notice a benefit in using the screen? Since I notice you dispensed of it later and had great results.

Sorry to be so curious but I'd like to do something very similar for my next grow.


----------



## yeps420 (May 9, 2013)

How about a 600 Vert- pool party...

View attachment 2649637View attachment 2649635View attachment 2649636View attachment 2649638

Im setting up some 600 & 430 pool verts ta mix things up this season.. Theres 11 strains and this is going to be a seed making run.. Fem-Seeds, using GA 3 and regular seed with a male BATF.. 

So far so fun....


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

Gamberro said:


> First, are those standard PVC pipes just coated with foil/mylar? Or are they something else? Also do you aerate the roots directly or just aerate the res?
> Second, where's your res?
> Third, did you notice a benefit in using the screen? Since I notice you dispensed of it later and had great results.


The pipe is standard 4" black waste pipe from Home Depot. I used foil tape (also from HD) to coat it all. It's waterproof and stays forever.

The rez is under everything sitting on the floor. There is a table covering it for the most part to keep the light out and the temps down in the rez. The only aeration was from the waterfall. I had a 400 gal/ hr water pump cycling water 24/7. The water pumped in the top dropped from the first to second level, the dropped into the rez. I didn't use airpumps or anything like that.

I use screens to control the plants more than anything. My space is so small if I didn't use the screens at all the plants would grow into the light. I don't even really remember not using one. I like having the screen around, just to tie something back if I need to.


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2013)

Awww snap son, breaking ground on the new design today!


----------



## Gamberro (May 10, 2013)

Hey, this is 1kW, so sorry if I offend anyone, but I didn't know where else to put these. I designed my system so I could crawl under it, so there is a square 360º ScrOG. Each surface is a little over 4ftX4ft, so roughly 16 sq ft per surface, and four surfaces, adds up to about 64 sq ft of foliage. With a 1kW light on them, I am hoping that my minimal harvest will be a pound per 16 sq ft side (1 oz per sq ft) so four pounds total. Figure that's a pretty conservative estimate. On one side I have the mothers, so that area is COMPLETELY overgrown (I'm moving after this grow so figured no reason to keep the mothers, might as well flower them too, not worth risk of transporting them a long distance), the other three sides are clones which have been in the Deep Water Culture bins for about two weeks with General Hydroponics FloraDuo nutes. For the bins I used some hard-to-find Rubbermaid totes that seem to keep my refilling to a veritable minimum, I'm used to having to refill every three days but I can go a week or more without refilling with these SOB's.
Definitely time to flower these suckers soon, they're AK-48 so I'm expecting some serious stretch. Again I reiterate, yes, the one side is totally dense and uneven. That's just how it's got to be, but worst case scenario they shade each other a bit but still put out some pretty impressive buds, right? Hopefully I'll avoid root rot though, I have some micro fans I'm considering pointing in that direction to increase air flow and circulation.

EDIT: Sorry, I uploaded these as upright and somehow they got rotated in the upload process.


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2013)

welcome to the spot for vert,post away..


----------



## Dezracer (May 13, 2013)

I'm proud to say that I am still running vertical lighting  and fired things back up the other day.

I will get a pic or two of the Lambsbread clones I have in dixie cups at the moment. They'll go in the vertical room this weekend in 5gal buckets to veg for a few weeks before flower (soil).

Call me Jig, when you have a chance. I lost all of my contacts recently and am dying to know what's crackin in your neck of the woods.


----------



## medMUser (May 14, 2013)

Any one try bending plants horizontal to get yer side branches lookin like central colas? Works very well. Have some OD, FIMed & horizontal for stealth as tall where these are is not good. 

EDIT to add: Nice work every one. Thanks for the nice eye candy.

mM


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 14, 2013)

Quite the thread here. not eligible for club vert but it's looking like a damn good way to do it


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2013)

fridayfishfry said:


> Quite the thread here. not eligible for club vert but it's looking like a damn good way to do it


im still re-building my vert cab,so ill be posting some pics soon.


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2013)

Iv made little progress on the new build,,, getting there none the less! 
Checking in.


fridayfishfry, I love the av and user name.


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2013)

Here's the babies:


Here's where they'll be going this weekend:


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2013)

That wasn't sittin sideways in the preview. Oh well...


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

It's a horizontal vertical grow. lol Glad to see you around Dez.


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

Dez what size room, wall coverings, and bulbs are you using?
Looks like a winner setup!


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2013)

Room is 5x5 with a 7' ceiling and the corners have ben cut in so it's an octagon shape with the ceiling tapering in as well. I haven't chsanghed any of that from before. I just put away the tiered octagon setup to run soil buckets this time. I don't remember what the reflective material is called at the moment but it's white on one side and silver on the other and it's kind of rigid so it's easy to use.

It's two 600's in the cooltube with one being a MH conversion bulb with enhanced spectrum and the HPS is a Sunmaster that is due for replacement. I'll be replacing it before I flip to 12/12 with a new bbulb of the same type.

This setup has been good to me so far so I think it will rock a bit with 10 buckets around the tube.

Thanks Bassman.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> Room is 5x5 with a 7' ceiling and the corners have ben cut in so it's an octagon shape with the ceiling tapering in as well. I haven't chsanghed any of that from before. I just put away the tiered octagon setup to run soil buckets this time. I don't remember what the reflective material is called at the moment but it's white on one side and silver on the other and it's kind of rigid so it's easy to use.
> 
> It's two 600's in the cooltube with one being a MH conversion bulb with enhanced spectrum and the HPS is a Sunmaster that is due for replacement. I'll be replacing it before I flip to 12/12 with a new bbulb of the same type.
> 
> ...


I recently got an ebb and gro setup, an will be trying it out after my outdoor ventures are starting to wrap up.
I am still in favor of vert style.
I plan to incorporate that somehow.

BTW that mover made a huge difference since the end of my run my bulbs burned out.
Using it made my interim 400 much more effective


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2013)

Right on bru, glad it helped 

Been working in the yard today with wifey pooh planting rose bushes and building some planter boxes to go along the bottom of the fences. We've been wanting to do this for a long time but just never made the time to get it done. Had the rose bushes in pots for about 3 years now and they're not looking healthy anymore so hopefully they'll snaop back in the ground.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> Right on bru, glad it helped
> 
> Been working in the yard today with wifey pooh planting rose bushes and building some planter boxes to go along the bottom of the fences. We've been wanting to do this for a long time but just never made the time to get it done. Had the rose bushes in pots for about 3 years now and they're not looking healthy anymore so hopefully they'll snaop back in the ground.


yeah the most likely are rootbound by now.


----------



## yeps420 (May 20, 2013)

A little update on the pool party. .

Also have a Closet pop. CFL Vert Veg Closet..

Been a busy week...lol


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2013)

<<<hell yea,++++rep


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

For real... that's awesome. HAhaha... even got the bottle. That's just great.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

I'm guessing there is a real baby under all that nug lmao pic of the year.





Btw dez, iv always loved that setup of yours,,, super sweet.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

That bottle needs to be a bubbler haha


----------



## Dezracer (May 20, 2013)

Thank you Whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Vert pr0n!
She's gonna get BIG


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2013)

that she is,is that "bullhorn"?...you are a brave man,running her so big,but in a setup like that....love it..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

sssd x pbog = bullhorn? Am I in trouble?  mo bud mo betta!


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2013)

yes that would be bullhorn,and id think they should be fine,the mom(sssdh)did not have a lot of stretch,but she did take a lil time to start flowering,and she went 11+ weeks,as for the dad,well the females that came from the same batch,was some fast ripeing plants(8 weeks),with fat hard like rocks,for nugs....so the dad should not that flowering time down a lil,but add frost/thickness,to the mom...hope both highs/stones shine.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 1, 2013)

I posted these in the 600 but figured I'd like to have them here too 
They were taken 11 days apart. Top two were taken at the same time, yesterday.


----------



## ic3qu33n (Jun 14, 2013)

Can I still be in the 600 Vert club if I 320w (640w total) in my Flowering cab?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

I think so, sgu3sdk8sd8ckzs8!!!!

Ill get some pr0n up in her later.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 18, 2013)

Took these last night. 
Topped them all once and a few were topped twice. 


Trying to upload via the Android app.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking good Dez 

Day 19,,, sweet pictuer eh?  





I was looking at some old pics today,,, my buds usd to be way more developed  co2 come back to me! 


Cant complain though


----------



## Canon (Jun 20, 2013)

Beginnings of 2 in / 2 out perpetual X 8 plant rotation.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Welded wire FTW! 

Looks sweet canon


----------



## Canon (Jun 20, 2013)

... and it's all on a 50" dia. Lazy Suzan. Just spin to get to the plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

You dont say? Im doing the same thing! except my light moves up and down inside the screen 

I can water and train all of my plants sitting down not having to get up once haha very easy peasey.


----------



## Canon (Jun 20, 2013)

Handicapped need smoke too. I don't walk so good and the grow room is small. Had to do sumptin. 

(but I cheated. Actually a 1K bulb.  )


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Necessity is the mother of invention


----------



## QLTYlab (Jun 20, 2013)

glad to find my home. Running a 600w bare bulb vert in a 4x4 tent. Had some big bushes around it last run and pulled 12oz off 3 plants that took up 3/4 of the cab. Not bad for first run with this setup and with this new strain, Romulan x Alien. I'll get some pics up here but find me on IG for more. Redesign coming that I think you all will enjoy.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been thinking of doing a lazy susan in my room too ever since seeing Whodat's. I've got 10 plants in 5gal buckets in there right now so I'm not sure I can make that work this run. Welded wire is going in today or tomorrow and I started reducing the light by 1 hour/day last night. 6/28 will be day 1 of 12/12 for these girls.

Depending on yield, I may run veggies in my room after harvest for a bit. If not though, I'll work a LS into the mix and run fewer plants with more veg time.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 22, 2013)

I would like to be able to walk around behind the plants so I'm thinking of pulling one out when I put the wire in. If I do pull one I'll be taking lots of cuts to pass around to the local 6ers so we can spread this strain around here.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 28, 2013)

Posted in the 600 as well.
Last night was their 1st 12 hour light cycle so, yayyy...


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

some pics for the mix


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2013)

Day 38~ 12/12
Going alright 


A lil orang because.
SB



BP






Space Bubble


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Day 38~ 12/12
> Going alright
> 
> 
> ...



looking good mate ! tasty shit !


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Sam,,, its gotten better 

So a quick question for you all out there. Which picture do you like more, 1 or 2?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

twee..............


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2013)

2,them fans just jump out the pic..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

DST said:


> twee..............



Someone got tbit in the ass by the smart bug today....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

It must have flown from it's normal home on your ranch to the dam. lol maybe with a stop at my place hahaha


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 21, 2013)

I say 2, it has more of a low budget 80s porn lighting to it, which I like.


----------



## rollyouron (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm going to try this vert growing on my next grow I have some cloning now, so it won't be long. My room is 4x4x7 and I'm going bare bulb 600w. I noticed in pics that some put plants on inside of welded wire and tie to it and some put on outside of wire. I'm going to put mine on outside of wire. My question is how big to make make my wire circle?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine is 3.5 feet in diameter, and the plants are on the outside growing through.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I do 4ft giving me less then 24in to the plants based mine on heath's rdwc setup I have more space then you though


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

what upppppppppppp just setup my first vertical! 600 in cooltube. im excited...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> what upppppppppppp just setup my first vertical! 600 in cooltube. im excited...


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukin right!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

still fine tuning, adding intake outtake fans trying to get it down to 77 78 or so, i wouldnt even mind up to 80. but i woke up and she was at 86 so trying to knock that down. also upgraded to a new plantmaxx bulb. was reading the box, should be an upgrade anyways lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Upgrade from what? a candle?  I kid I kid, Ive used them before, def works! They dont seem to last long though as far as intensity. I dont mind low 80s too much, they do fine just keep them watered.

Looking forward to the vert pr0n!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

well i dont mind 80, but my room is somewhat closed off so co2 could be a problem.i try to keep my room open for extra intake. im about to see how the 1st fan is doing keeping it cooler.be back with pics...


----------



## sonicboomboy (Jul 24, 2013)

I've just sat up all night reading this thread, very inspirational & it's given me a lot to think about, it's not something i've considered before. My room size is 7ft x 5ft x 9ft & l use 2 600's & last time in that space i got roughly 25 - 27 oz (can't be sure on exact amount because i starting smoking it before i started weighing it) from 10 plants in 10 litre hempy buckets. At the moment iv got 12 plants that i planned to veg for another 2 weeks or so before picking the healthiest 8 before i flip, 10 was just a bit too crowded last time. I take it you guys think i should be able to beat my previous yield if i went vert?

I don't think temps would be a problem if i hung the bulbs bare, i've got good air circulation & extraction. Do you guys flip your plants at the time time you normally would if you were growing horizontal or veg more or less than you normally would?

I'm going to hit my bed because i was going to do that 4 hours ago before i got sidetracked by this thread but im going to start reading a lot more about vert growing tomorrow, this has got me pretty excited.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

I think you would get more than 27 if you control the canopy well enough. 9ft is a decent height to work with as well and you could probably do 2 levels in there (which would mean constructing a shelf system of sorts, 6 plants on each level..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the thing (in my head at least) when doing vert you open up lots more canopy space so in turn I think either a longer veg or more plants is needed, simple and plain. And yesh, you should crush your old yield. 

Glad you found the light!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

crush you old yeild like bug!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey dez where the hell are you!?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

im over here...


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm around, lurking mostly. I have just enough work to keep myself busy but not enough to justify paying help right now. Means I spend my off time recouping since I'm all jacked up, lol.

Too small of drainage holes in my buckets have messed these girls uip a bit. Got over watered and will probably end up in my trim bin. I don't see the point in running lights for them if they're not going to produce good smoke, you know? 4 1/2 weeks of 12/12 and they're behind by about 1 1/2 weeks in development IMO. Small buds and lots of leaf material lost already. 

I've already got seeds sprouting (C?xH) and clones rooted (Lambsbread) for replacements. I have wanted to run coco for a long time and have an opportunity now to switch so the new plants will be in coco and run teas.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats shitty bro  sometimes its best to cut your losses. 

Try not to work too hard eh!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not too upset about it but it is a bit of a bummer. I don't rely on the grow for anything but personal use anymore so it's not the end of the world when shit goes south on me, lol. Worst part is I will be hitting up the homies by the end of this week for smoke because I am all out and working on the last batch of edibles. 

What's your take on running coco? Other option I'm considering is going back to RDWC or E&F since I had some killer buds come from that. Less time required is always better when working a lot 

Even thinking of E&F with a coco substrate but maybe put an inch or two of expanded clay balls in the bottom of the pots to keep the coco from washing away and into the res.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 27, 2013)

If you use fabric pots you shouldnt have to worry about the coco washing away


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

spam bots up in her.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

afternoon all...... Has anybody tried a F&D double decker? I am looking for a design that allows each level to be rotated independently from the other for plant maintainance.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2013)

Strictly Seedless has had multi layer octagons that were F&D before. Used 4" pipe with rockwool cubes inside, I think.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> spam bots up in her.



I have looked at the little window sill planter box drip trays many times with that in mind. I even did a sketch a couple of days ago of a vert deal like that but in my 5x5 room.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2013)

HD has 24" trays so I was considering running a pair of towers side by side, set up like the above sketch. Ended up looking like a bit more work than some other options so I just went with using my Hydrofarm hood over a 3x3 F&D table. I know I know, it's not vertical anymore but this will be easier for me to maintain and have a more consistent yield.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

*

​
​

*


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


I had to see what the pic was.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

Couldn't see it?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2013)

Not on my phone, no. Just a dot

Show's up fine on the computer though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

that is the exact pic that tiped me over the edge with the vert after i had read this threadView attachment 2755828


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 30, 2013)

Gotta love Heath's grow. Very inspirational.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2013)

Heath is why I went vertical too... love my flooded tubes.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

Reason I went vertical also.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2013)

im having probs venting my shit lol original setup was just a can fan pulling creating a neg pressure. i added intake 6 in duct fan, and the next day i had positive pressure blowing my tent like a ballon lol i look in and between my light and canfan the ducting had a fucking hole in the side. lol im about to take everything out and see what the fuck. only thing i can think of is when setting up a lil shelf system i blocked the lil vents in the bottom of the tent. mad frustrated about to go back to horizontal lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

Was there a problem with the first set up? Personally I like negative pressure better than positive.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Generally you pull air from the top and use those bottom openings for fresh air to come in. You can hook up ducting to that hole and direct it wherever you need it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

Hell yeah... you can heat your place in the winter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hell yeah... you can heat your place in the winter.


if you have winter


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2013)

i def heat my house in the winter with the 600...also i always used neg pressure and suck in fresh air thru the vents. when clogging the vents i opened a 6in hole and pushed in cool ac air to make up for any vents squeezed. everything was good til i woke up one morning and the tent was inflated lol i took a pic of the duct after it imploded lol a plastic lining inside seperated and pulled into my canfan. shit was crazy lol i just fixed it to make sure it worked. shit was fine but i still went back  lol horizontal for now. im pheno hunting so im thinking i should find my pheno then go vertical.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

We'll be here waiting for you to come back from the dark side, lol. Haha, I'm running a flat grow at the moment too (don't tell anyone)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess I got lucky it took me two days of running my first vert room to get it balanced out. I was turning the are over twice a min. I start my new room after I get off tomorrow. my last was 288 cubic feet, and the new one 175. im also putting my ballast out of the room, and running ac directly in it. I foresee no heat issues. I do a lot of planning and research before I build, and imo is the most important part of the process. it is like the saying goes " an oz of prevention is worth a lb of cure"


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2013)

i agree! if i didnt put in the duct fan my canfan could caught fire... canfan was preety hot when i removed the ducting the imploded.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

im glad it didnt that would not be cool to explain to the fire department


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2013)

i know, woul.dnt be much to explain cept lawyer please


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

I keep mine handy just in case. nock on wood


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2013)

knockin lol i like the idea of those window trays stacked though. fill em with supersoil and find a fast fowering strain...hell yea let the phenos begin!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I guess I got lucky it took me two days of running my first vert room to get it balanced out. I was turning the are over twice a min. I start my new room after I get off tomorrow. my last was 288 cubic feet, and the new one 175. im also putting my ballast out of the room, and running ac directly in it. I foresee no heat issues. I do a lot of planning and research before I build, and imo is the most important part of the process. it is like the saying goes* " an oz of prevention is worth a lb of cure"*


hehehehe... 

"measure twice cut once" 

How you described is exactly how my boxes are now. Hey doc I'll be starting my new build soon too! Final build for this space/system. Double MAYBE triple decker hazy suzan


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Great stuff D! This is what you gotta do when looking at your grow >>>  it just goes up and up and up!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

the tops on some of them are about a foot above the light ffs, lol.....still seem ok though.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Iv seen that before, VERY interesting.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Nugs from the vert system


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 16, 2013)

No body likes a show off whodat.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

We'll let it slide this time SS


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

Your too kind


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 17, 2013)

My next verts doughnuts will be using 600 waters for sure!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2013)

og kush  purple wreck


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2013)

week 3 in doc's ganja cave[video=youtube;jd6I7D_mh_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd6I7D_mh_I&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

nice! looks good with a 600 in there...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

Breaking ground on the new vert setup today, will hopefully have it complete this weekend.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

cant wait for it! love evolution...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's my new system  Just like my last one but the hazy susans have two levels and the rooms are a tad wider and 2ft taller. This time around Im growing all ?p x spacebomb (nibiru) from seed, everything has already been sexed so what you see are all female. 


Duel vert 360* scrogs on double decker hazy susans with moving lights  

Lights are 600w and the screen is 3ft in diameter.





















Still have to put on doors and cut two intake holes but other than that Im done. 
Will probably veg another week or two then flip to 12/12


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice setup bro!!


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

bassman, where the hell ya been bru?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn whodat.....is this what envy feels like.....pretty sure im envious.....yup im mos def envious. Wish I still had dual octos, but I never did get the vertical light mover.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

DST said:


> bassman, where the hell ya been bru?


I am still around, busy as hell!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks yall,

Great to see you around Bassman! Hows it growin?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks yall,
> 
> Great to see you around Bassman! Hows it growin?


Thanx
My indoor was a flop I have 3 left drying, but the OD is doing great and in a few weeks I can start pulling some of them.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear the indoor failed you, but good your OD is doing dandy  My OD is shit but my indoor did good.

What happened? Are you still running soil?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry to hear the indoor failed you, but good your OD is doing dandy  My OD is shit but my indoor did good.
> 
> What happened? Are you still running soil?


I am just too busy for the indoor right now.
I ran out of bud and brought some OD plants in a nd flowered them.
Problem was they had bugs.
I didnt pay attention to them, and they couldnt be stopped.
I ended up with neem flavored and scented weed.
Not sure what to do with it honestly??

I was still doing soil.
I never got around to using the Buckets yet since I used plants established in soil


----------



## fearnoevil (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey all just found this corner of RIU and thought I'd share some pics of my stadium grow. I've also been running Hempy buckets and found that I really like the combination, especially with my busy work week I need something that's fairly foolproof (well long as you're not a complete one ;?). So these pics are from my first round, bout 2 yrs ago (it's the one I took the most pics of, but still using this setup.) 

I started with just 3 x 400w which I know was woefully short of what I needed for the space, but it's what I could afford after all the expense of building the room and the stadium, but it also proves that you can get a lot more bang for your buck going verticle. They're a bit ghetto being hung inside hurricane lantern tubes and strung togehter with loops of soft flex-ducting. Since then I've gone to 2 x 1000w ballasts with a Sunsplitter on each running 2 x 600w per ballast. The bulbs are pricey at $85 each, but they work well enough (thinking about adding one more setup but I'm going to have to switch them all to Cooltubes for it to wrk in the space available).

With no floor drains available, I came up with this trough method for catching the runoff which made life easier for me and I believe kept things cleaner. I just glued caps onto both ends of a 1.5 inch PVC pipe, then cut it in half with my circular saw. If I ever redesign this I'd go with a 2 inch trough, and also just drill 3/8" holes in the buckets without the extra work/expense of the PVC fittings which often dribble down the front of the bucket anyway and not quite hitting the trough properly. As they say, the best laid plans of mice and men are often half baked (specially if you ARE baked while laying them, ). Anyway, enjoy and hope more folks on RIU discover the joys of going verticle ;?D


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Fearnoevil I really like the setup.
I have them spilling all over when I did it.
I am lazy and if I do hempy again Ill try your stadium with drains.


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 23, 2013)

Some pics  The short ones are Kosher Kush, the big ones are NLxBB


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

fearnoevil said:


> Hey all just found this corner of RIU and thought I'd share some pics of my stadium grow. I've also been running Hempy buckets and found that I really like the combination, especially with my busy work week I need something that's fairly foolproof (well long as you're not a complete one ;?). So these pics are from my first round, bout 2 yrs ago (it's the one I took the most pics of, but still using this setup.)
> 
> I started with just 3 x 400w which I know was woefully short of what I needed for the space, but it's what I could afford after all the expense of building the room and the stadium, but it also proves that you can get a lot more bang for your buck going verticle. They're a bit ghetto being hung inside hurricane lantern tubes and strung togehter with loops of soft flex-ducting. Since then I've gone to 2 x 1000w ballasts with a Sunsplitter on each running 2 x 600w per ballast. The bulbs are pricey at $85 each, but they work well enough (thinking about adding one more setup but I'm going to have to switch them all to Cooltubes for it to wrk in the space available).
> 
> ...






Hey sorry it took so ling to reply, but thats awesome nofear! OUr buddy Jig ran one of those hurricane tubes or something very similar to it. Would love to see some more recent pics of the grow, possibly some flowers too 
Thanks for the writeup and thanks for sharing 




MountainDue said:


> Some picsView attachment 2832387 View attachment 2832388 The short ones are Kosher Kush, the big ones are NLxBB



This has also caught my eye. Share more please!


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This has also caught my eye. Share more please!


Awesome, here are some more. In the pics below you can see Holy Grail Kush, Kosher Kush, OG Kush, Big Bud, NLx Big Bud, BC SnowBall and BC AK47 Bubble Gum. Day 50, Day 3 flush 

From right to left





A peak under their dress




A peak at BCseeds SnowBall, and one BCseedsAK47xBubbleGum











A smaller room vegging BC God Bud, Pineapple Chunk, Cherry Bomb, Punky Lion, Acapulco Gold ,
, 


more to come


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 23, 2013)

All Holy Grail Kush from DNA


Shot of the power room


Reservoir and air pumps


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Sep 23, 2013)

Purple Moroccan from Femaleseeds
brought inside to finish
View attachment 2833637View attachment 2833636
i got the whole story in my sig, 
loving the vertical 6!
-lank


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Fukin hell Mtdew that is something else right there. Please share more often haha. Very clean, slick.

I sat a looked at this pic for a min  That cola is sooo right.








Hey there WCC, I like that shot from above following the cord down


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Fukin hell Mtdew that is something else right there. Please share more often haha. Very clean, slick.
> 
> I sat a looked at this pic for a min  That cola is sooo right.


Thanks man, I will try to share more often, the days just arent long enough sometimes  But yeah man Im pretty happy with that Cola , NLxBB by world of seeds. That plant is actually over 8 foot tall. Im standing on a 4 foot step ladder taking the pic. Im guessing 1.5 pounds from her maybe even more. I might also add those are all from clones. I can remember back in the day when I didnt think clones could get that big,, boy was I wrong


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah man those are like outdoor plants  but better haha. Im guessing your augmenting co2 eh?

With a room like that I can easily see how there isnt enough time in the day


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah man those are like outdoor plants  but better haha. Im guessing your augmenting co2 eh?
> 
> With a room like that I can easily see how there isnt enough time in the day


Yeah a Titan 10 burner LP CO2 Generator. Set at Min of 550 and max of 1500 PPM, we go through a gas grill tank a week. Complete sealed room with 9 tons of A/C in the grow area and 2 tons of cooling for the power - pump - drying room.
and Hahah you got that right ( about the room )


----------



## MountainDue (Sep 24, 2013)

Fresh Vertical Cola


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

For the love of god don't drop it on the cat.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

Top floor of vertical cab....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

What, are we not good enough for your bottom floor D? Not even the middle floor?! 

Looks like youv nailed the uniformity  ya know that makes me happy. What genetics you got up there?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

The worlds best grow room AND a black cat. I like your style mountain due.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

The Top is all DOG whodat.

So here's the rest, just for oor pal who'dy!

Looking in....





Overview with 1 piece of the jigsaw removed.





ground floor...haberdashery, cookery ware, and of course ladies underbits....





Sophisticated temperature device thing.....





And the last piece of the jigsaw....





Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2013)

The last piece is the best.! Love them plants d.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Pr0n fix successfull! Thanks D.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 27, 2013)

Fap fap fap.....


----------



## genuity (Sep 27, 2013)

pron-o-matic


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Careful now, yah gonna get chafing with all this pr0n!



Day 2~12/12

Bottom





Top




Perty plantes


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks freakin aweseom whodat!! Do you defoliar their backsides? nothing worse than a hairy bum, lol....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes there is D,,,, a dirty hairy bum! Most bums are dirty but its much nicer when its not lol

ANYWAY, I havnt been foliar feeding since I discovered mites, Im winning the war though  Once the war is over I'll squeeze in as much foliar as I can before buds set,,, I think most people dont realize how beneficial foliar feedings can be. 

Thanks D


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 28, 2013)

Whats your foliar recipe?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

You know some shit mixed with turds and soluble kelp.

Its usually just diluted whatever tea Iv brewed, it changes.


----------



## Amysd (Sep 29, 2013)

Vertical Growing is great especially if you are not concerned with numbers and have long and narrow areas! Many of my close buddies that have huge operations in BC use vertical systems 100 - 500 light grows!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

You dont have to have high plant numbers to run a vert grow successfully, you see these monster tree grows everywhere with vert lights. One of the reasons vert growing can handle more plants is because the light effectively covers more sq footage.


----------



## zman818 (Sep 30, 2013)

nice settup and plants , a noob question in , vert grown it doesnt matter that the stalk is so skinny? you train the plants in the wire ?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 1, 2013)

When I ran my dual octos, I had plant numbers that had me feeling uncomfortable. If I was a better grower like whodat, I would have been able to keep plant numbers down, and still get a better yield.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

zman818 said:


> nice settup and plants , a noob question in , vert grown it doesnt matter that the stalk is so skinny? you train the plants in the wire ?


I guess it doesn't matter that the stalk is so skinny, and yes I train the plants to the wire thats why its there. 



strictly seedleSs said:


> When I ran my dual octos, I had plant numbers that had me feeling uncomfortable. If I was a better grower like whodat, I would have been able to keep plant numbers down, and still get a better yield.


Aw come on man, Iv seen those monsters you grow,,, you aint foolin no one! 
But yeah having high plant numbers is VERY nerve wracking! Maybe with this "gov shutdown" the fuking biggest waste of all the DEA will shut down as well, then I will go all out lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Aw come on man, Iv seen those monsters you grow,,, you aint foolin no one!
> But yeah having high plant numbers is VERY nerve wracking! Maybe with this "gov shutdown" the fuking biggest waste of all the DEA will shut down as well, then I will go all out lol


Seedless grows amazing outdoor plants. You've seen a few of those. 

The indoor always had me scratching my head really.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Seedless grows amazing outdoor plants. You've seen a few of those.
> 
> The indoor always had me scratching my head really.


I need the secret to the HUGE outdoor plants!!

I wont go crazy and grow 50 of em otr anything, but man would I love to grow 1 or 2 of them next yr!!

Please anyone-everyone tell me the secrets........


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it just getting a half decent veg in before they go outside and when they go outside its early in the outdoor veg part of the season. Also, plenty of kick ass soil probably doesnt hurt.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

As far as I know, good veg before going outside, good soil, enough water, and really good pest control (fences above ground and root cages underground). And lots of sun!!!!

I'm sure seedless has some tips.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh cant forget sun exposure hrs! Thats _kind of_ important  and ofcourse genetics are always playing a role in everything we do.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah I just cant get enough sun here.
I have chopped so many trees and branches, but there are still ones blocking me that I cant chop.
Ill dig hole(s) as deep and wide as I can next yr and get lots of soil ready in advance.
Ill keep working on trees, and see if neighbors will let me chop theirs as well lol!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

As far as genetics, what should I run for a big girl or girls?
Also from seed or clone better?


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Oct 1, 2013)

same old Purple Moroccan, got cold out for a few nights and they purpled right up.
View attachment 2842797View attachment 2842798
there not filling in as quick as i want it to though, i hit them with the 0-10-10 last watering so hopefully that helps

-Lank


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 1, 2013)

Ive had clones grow 10 feet tall, and 5 feet wide. Sun, nutes, loose soil, and more sun. I like to veg indoors for a couple months before I put them outdoors, and I do put them out as early as possible. No later than mothers day. Strain obviously plays a role in final weight, but ive only come across 1 strain I couldnt get to yeild outdoors, and that was Larry OG. Tried to get it to produce for 3 years, but could only get a QP per plant. Ive pulled over 3 pounds off Banana OG clones, I think I got 1 1/2 pounds off a DOG clone last year. I attribute my success to strains, over abundance of sun, and quality nutes. I didnt start using "natural" nutes until this year. I have always used Heavy 16 nutes. Im hoping for a 5 pound plant next year. Let me say that weight aint shit if the weed isnt top notch. I would rather have a pound of dank than 5 pounds of mids.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 15, 2013)

This looks like the busiest thread in the vertical forum, so think i will ask here. What is another word for stadium. Out of the 46 pages on this thread "stadium" only brought up 3 posts. Thanks in advance, trying to do plenty of research prior to throwing the clones in.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

That's the main name for it. Some people might say steps or terraces buy mostly peeps say stadium. Google - site:rollitup.org stadium

there are a ton of threads.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 15, 2013)

Very few are hydro though, thats what i'm looking for. Hydro tubes


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

Ahhh, well I just don't think too many people do that kinda thing. I've seen maybe 4 or 5 in my years on the site. Although I don't get around much to be honest. Good luck looking around and feel free to ask any questions you got, someone on here might be able to help. I know strictly seedless has done a flooded tube stadium wrap around type grow, with bare bulbs on light movers. He might know a thing or two.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah thats the thing most i've seen have been like heath's where they just go in circles. I just want to kind of do a stinkbud style but setup in the stadium form. Any reason people would stray away from it? I know not many people do vertical anyway so thats probably part of it....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

I swear I've seen a few people doing just that. No reason I see to stay away. To me it's just a little more complicated having the multiple inlets, or whatever you want to call them. But not something to keep me away. That's kinda what Seedless had going on, and I had another friend do what you are talking about. 3 horse shoes one inside the next, pump filled all 3 and they drained into a big rez at the end.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 15, 2013)

So how much slope should hydro have? W/ my current measurement of 6inches out 10inches up steps I have about 55degrees slope.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 16, 2013)

1 inch drop per 4 feet is code for plumbing. So thats the minimum. I didnt use much more slope than that. I wouldnt go more than 1inch per foot, but thats just me. I have seen tiered setups at 45 degrees.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sorry, i wasnt clear in my question. I meant for each step, how far should each step be down. I ended up w/ a 96in tube in my stinkbud system and it was about 7inches higher on one end, drained pretty good.

this is kind of what I'm Looking to do but I don't think he put enough slope in the stadium for the back plants to get enough light. https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/new-vertigrow-sog-stadium.27911/


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

powerslide said:


> So how much slope should hydro have? W/ my current measurement of 6inches out 10inches up steps I have about 55degrees slope.


Now you got me confused. Pictures would help. If you mean the slope of the tubes, you don't need anything like 55 degrees. Mine drop 3 inches or so in about 3 feet. If you are talking about the angle of the stadium then I have no clue. I don't think there is a set angle that is any better than another. Would be space and strain dependent to optimize.

Are you concerned with oxygenation of the water? A good waterfall into the rez would make enough... and you can put an extra powerhead in the rez if you want more.

EDIT: Didn't see those other posts. I think it really has to do with your space and your strain. If they are real bush you might need the extra depth. It's all just a matter of preference. If it were me I'd just step the tubes back enough to clear the tubes in front of them. Very steep stadium. Like the nosebleeds at dodger stadium.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sorry, i wasnt clear in my question. I meant for each step, how far should each step be down. I ended up w/ a 96in tube in my stinkbud system and it was about 7inches higher on one end, drained pretty good.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is a pic where I don't think he has enough drop down for each level. Can't attach pics on my phone sorry. https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/attachments/rightside-jpg.119265/


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

That was my plan just didn't know if 10in down was enough. I may go 11. I see where you say 45 in one post, but nose bleeds at dodgers are more like 70degress haha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah... I'd agree. Not enough vertical space between the rows. Maybe if he raised the light to change where it's coming from.

My levels drop about 16 inches. I think it's a bit much... 12 or so would be good. 10 would work, but I think 12 or so would be optimum.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

Jig have a link to any of your grows?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

All in my signature. Or does it not show on the mobile version. You'd be interested in the flooded tube ones, here: 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/306850-jigfreshs-grow-3-flooded-tube.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393811-jigfreshs-closet-flooded-tube-vert.html

I started doing soil somewhere in this journal. It's been a disaster lol. Setting my flooded tubes back up in the next few weeks.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

It must not show up on mobile. I'm at home now and i see it in the sig. Thanks for posting it up. Also thanks for answering all my questions, hard to find any good help over here in the vert section i feel like!!


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2013)

I went w/ 11in drop split your 10 and 12 haha. I will throw some pics up once i get it together, i got the ends up but need to get a couple different fittings to make it sturdy. I do have a question not related to vert while i have your ear. On your "flooded tubes" vs "NFT", Is the only difference that the flooded tubes have dam's built in and let the water be higher and the NFT stuff is just allowed to run free?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

I feel like the problem is there are few of us doing it. So when we try to find others doing it, it's not easy and we get frustrated and just say, ah hell... I'll just live with all the horizontal growers who don't know what I'm talking about lol. I was on another site that was strictly for vertical growing. Never took off, not enough folks doing what we do.

They'll all see one day, and look at us like the ground breakers we are. 

And I have videos on youtube if you like that sort of thing. youtube.com/scrogking


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

powerslide said:


> I went w/ 11in drop split your 10 and 12 haha. I will throw some pics up once i get it together, i got the ends up but need to get a couple different fittings to make it sturdy. I do have a question not related to vert while i have your ear. On your "flooded tubes" vs "NFT", *Is the only difference that the flooded tubes have dam's built in and let the water be higher and the NFT stuff is just allowed to run free?*


Exactly. Yes. I've found the only reason to have dams at all are 2. If there are clones that don't have roots long enough to get to the bottom. And if you live where there is constant power outages.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2013)

infotastic up in this place...just how it should be.


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Oct 18, 2013)

hello good people, i hope everyone is having a wonderful friday! here are some recent shots.
i love taking pics like this!
View attachment 2863108

we brought down the Purple Moroccan i posted here earlier


one of my favourite photos 


happy weekend everyone!

-Lank


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Thats a big ass flower on a tiny ass plant! Great job bro. And that first above pic looks almost like a heart  I heart vert.


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Oct 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats a big ass flower on a tiny ass plant! Great job bro. And that first above pic looks almost like a heart  I heart vert.


here is one for this club, i love Vert600's! 

picture inspired by Whodat 

-Lank


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to WestCoastCondition again.





*


----------



## powerslide (Oct 18, 2013)

Well I went to Lowes today to buy the 5" x 5" fence posts and they were half-price score!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

It was meant to be. haha

I went to home depot today and the girl forgot to charge me for a few things.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 18, 2013)

powerslide said:


> Well I went to Lowes today to buy the 5" x 5" fence posts and they were half-price score!!


 Do you think they wonder why people come in and only buy the posts and caps, but no fence panels?


----------



## powerslide (Oct 18, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> Do you think they wonder why people come in and only buy the posts and caps, but no fence panels?


I doubt it, if they ever ask just say you broke it weed eating. I actually called a fencing company to price them and he pretty much busted me. He was saying he could router holes in it and kept asking if I had privacy panels, then he said oh you just want it to "have" haha. Lowes was actually cheaper for just straight posts.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just went on their website. Over $10.00 each for the caps!! Home depot 3.59


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 19, 2013)

My "local" home depot has a few employees that have asked what I was using my "supplies" for. I told them straight up, and they are way cool with me. Ive added a couple patients to me roster from there. 

I found that the dams I spent so much time makingwere for nothing. Roots grew way too fast, and way too big to use them. I just made sure my roots could touch the water. A drip system is a great idea until the ladies get there walking boots on.

Looking good up here gents.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 19, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> Just went on their website. Over $10.00 each for the caps!! Home depot 3.59


They were half price at my store as well, but only 2.06


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

La Bon Vie


----------



## powerslide (Oct 23, 2013)

Can a couple of you guys take a look at my thread and let me know what you think... https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/737548-1200w-stadium-stinkbud-spinoff-sog.html


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

A ton of good set ups in this thread! Vert is the way to go math tells me. Going to attempt my first vert coco grow in about two months. I'll use a 5x5 Secret Jardin, maybe/ hopefully controlled CO2, and a vert 860w CMH which runs cooler than 600 HPS so I'll prob go bare bulb. 

Now here are some ideas I have. My thoughts are maybe Sativas in the back and Indi in the front, chicken wire for support of leaning plants, super crop towards bulb, what about not using SCROG? Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

I like the sativa indica idea. Will be a lot f training but worth it. I also like the super crop towards the light. I always wanted to try something like that but mu space is very limited. 5' x 5' sounds like fun.

as for the chicken wire I like the 2" x2" squares on the stuff I have. Its big enough to get branches through easily bit small enough for me to tie the branches where I want them.

I never knew they made an 860w CMH. I've ran 400 and 250w cmh's.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

If my 1k ballast werent digi Id seriously consider using those bulbs... Apparently they can run on a 1k mag balast, but still use 1kish watts? Those bubls have an amazing spectrum with plenty of uvb < whats ultimately going to give you more potent dank.

CMH CDM its the same.



​


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

Im sorry but every time I go to edit a post with an attachment I gotta go through the whole captcha crazy shit TWICE. Anyway,,,, Only thing stopping me from using those is I would have to run some 220,, and my special digi instant flip alternating crazyness timer runs on 120 as well. Id really like to do it though.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

You must use a 1000w MH ballast! No exceptions or POP. These bulbs shit on any others. Mines in the mail now. 100$ for a 900w full spectrum, high PAR, vertical beast!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

This sucks lol They need to make a 600w one that can run on a 600w digi FFS! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

They do make a 900 with a DIGI that costs a whopping 700$
http://www.dnalightingsolutions.com ....just look at that spectrum


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

Here's where I bought it http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmea860.htm


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 2, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You must use a 1000w MH ballast! No exceptions or POP. These bulbs shit on any others. Mines in the mail now. 100$ for a 900w full spectrum, high PAR, vertical beast!



Will that run on my 1000 watt magnetic, probe start mh ballast? Its the probe vs. pulse info I can't find on it.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder is that light going to give me more leaf,than bud....just wondering here...idk but I like the heat that the hps bulbs give off,imo it helps the plants on an biochemical and metabolic levels......im just high right,so take this "light",cause it is bright,and it gives you the right to party!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

genuity said:


> im just high right,so take this "light",cause it is bright,and it gives you the right to party!!!!


all night.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nqAvFx3NxUM]http://youtu.be/nqAvFx3NxUM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

Heres some bud growth with the light.
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/860w-phillips-cdm.55682/

Im not sure about it running cooler than a 600 hps though? I mean it basically a MH right? I find my MH lamps run hotter than my HPS lamps. Its also and extra 260w, not a whole lot but still more. 

How does it run cooler?

Either way, this is something to behold=








This actually says HPS retro white, but just basically CMH? Now Im confused.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

As I understand how retrofit is CMH, same thing. Its the mh that runs on hps ballasts. That's the reason I got them because I had hps only magnetic ballasts and wanted the CMH for veg. Ended up using for flower.

not sure why they run cooler than the mh or hps equiv. I like you found strait mh to run hotter than equal hps. The CMH is pretty cool by comparison. As in temps.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

Bill collector swore by cmh's too. If my memory serves


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

I would too, if I used them. I have way too much grow equipment to really justify buying more,,,, but this is what I do lol and it would work perfectly for me vert grow.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Heres some bud growth with the light.
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/860w-phillips-cdm.55682/
> 
> Im not sure about it running cooler than a 600 hps though? I mean it basically a MH right? I find my MH lamps run hotter than my HPS lamps. Its also and extra 260w, not a whole lot but still more.
> ...


the 330 allstart is better.. they both run as cool as a 250w hps..

the 860 watt runs as cool as a 600w hps... 

Cmh have a ceramic arc, hps have an aluminum arc, and mh have a quartz or aluminum arc. That's the difference in spectral distribution, longevity, and heat dispertion.. The allstart line also has a quartz crystal coating over the glass so they are open reflector / bare bulb rated... cmh last 2-3 times longer than hps and mh withe less lumen depreciation...

I had 2 330's until they were stolen. I plan on buying an 860 in a couple weeks.



http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmallstart.htm

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmea860.htm


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess a viable option would be to sell some of my unused equipment to cover the costs. I would still have to run some 220v line and sockets, and I just though of a way I could still use my alternating timer (jig knows what Im talking about.) 
Hmm, it would be an upgrade to the grow system me thinks  I must do it.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 3, 2013)

They will run on 110/120 and 220/240 or what ever. Get switchable mag ballasts

they also make an elite agro line on specific digi ballasts that are 315 watts. with a better spectrum and higher par than the 330 's but they only run on 220/240

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmmw.htm

http://www.cycloptics.com/greenbeams


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

How do they compare to the 860w?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Will that run on my 1000 watt magnetic, probe start mh ballast? Its the probe vs. pulse info I can't find on it.


Hey there, I read this in the link I posted earlier.


"they run on a 1000w MH ballast from memory. wish i could get into that link to be sure........correction, pulse or probe start 1000w ballast"


----------



## hyroot (Nov 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> How do they compare to the 860w?


the elite agro has 100 more µmole/s than the 330. the 315 elite agro has the most 660 deep red.. The 860 has the highest par of any lighting. more than led... Even to the sun or more.. 

860 - *2200 µmole/s* at 12 inches.*
.........1838 µmole/s *at 32 inches

330 - *1400 µmole/s* at 12 inches

1000w ushio - *1804 µmole/s* at 12 inches

600w ushio *1100 µmole/s* at 12 inches

Sun at midday *2000 µmole/s*

The 860 has a higher par rating at 3 feet away than a 1000w hps has at a foot away. larger circle more plants..

the 330 and 315 will match yield of a 600 but the cmh will produce far better quality buds


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

Well the 860w may be too big for my set up with the screens only 1.5ft from the bulb even considering its on a mover... Can you link me to some grows with the 330 and 315?


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2013)

if them lights have more intensity than HPS(hortilux) id think about them,but I really think mh is just like them.or that big ass dual arc bulb =(hps/mh)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

Its the ceramics used in these bulbs that can apparently operate at higher temps allowing a wider variety of "halides" used to get the spectrum. Im still not 100% sure about all of it... Needs to learn more.

edit: wouldnt that mean it runs hotter as well? Iv already read several people state it runs hotter than their hps lights.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

I might be on crack. One never knows lol.

But for real... that's what I remember. My memory however kinda sucks. Or rather sucks hard. So it could entirely be the case that the cmh's I ran were the hottest bulbs I had.

I suppose the lesson to be learned here, is I shouldn't say stuff I don't at least have a feeling for it to be true.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm still digging for the elite agro grows. I remember one last year where someone had 2 of them testing them from cycloptics.. and DIY led rails...

Still looking.

I've only ran the philips allstart line. They definitely run cooler.. There are other companies that make CMH like ge that may run hotter. But the allstarts are fairly new. Maybe a little over a year or 2. The 860 is the newest. 

check cocolas thread in led section. He is running DNA 900's which are Philips allstart 860's rebranded.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

My philips retro white 400w CMH yielded a hair over my 600 Whoretilux HPS! Same stains and conditions. I had my 400w a foot away from tops in an open fixture with no stress. Sticky rock hardness guaranteed! Only one way to find out lol. Think they still sell vert (there's a horizontal version too) 400w retro whites for real cheap. They run on HPS mags. http://www.advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I might be on crack. One never knows lol.
> 
> But for real... that's what I remember. My memory however kinda sucks. Or rather sucks hard. So it could entirely be the case that the cmh's I ran were the hottest bulbs I had.
> 
> I suppose the lesson to be learned here, is I shouldn't say stuff I don't at least have a feeling for it to be true.


Haha hey this whole thing may do a triple backflip and you may be right. 
I cringe sometimes when I see posts Iv made in the past,,, I try not to let these things happen though... But if your not finding out that some of what youv believed in the past may not be true because new info youv discoverd,,, then I guess youd not be evolving in a way. 
Or something like that.
Id much rather know Im wrong about something than blindly just believe Im right. Questioning myself leads me to learn more.
PB x GS ,,,


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

Something about breaking eggs to make an omelette.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 3, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/638146-ultimate-flowering-spectrum-11.html


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My philips retro white 400w CMH yielded a hair over my 600 Whoretilux HPS! Same stains and conditions. I had my 400w a foot away from tops in an open fixture with no stress. Sticky rock hardness guaranteed! Only one way to find out lol. Think they still sell vert (there's a horizontal version too) 400w retro whites for real cheap. They run on HPS mags. http://www.advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm


I need a new bulb or 2 but all I have is a 600 watt hps mag ballast and a dial-a-watt 600 watt Lumatek.
No way either of these will work is there?
I could get a hold of an old 400 watt bay light style 400 watt mh though if that would work??


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2013)

My 600 watt hps looks dimmer than my 400 watt mh...I know mh seem brighter based on light spectrum and our vision capabilities, but this is a 50% higher wattage, and plus the bulb is buzzing.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

It has to be a 400w HPS magnetic. I bought a cheapo and wired it myself. Pretty easy. This is what I bought http://www.advancedtechlighting.com/71A8453.htm. I'm sure you can call Tom and get a bundle deal after he talks your ear off.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=72215&page=303

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/668358-my-massive-yield-3-gallon-5.html


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

I still see hps in them grows,even with the gavitas I still see hps...ijs...how much do plants really use all them other colors? and at how much...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> I still see hps in them grows,even with the gavitas I still see hps...ijs...how much do plants really use all them other colors? and at how much...


View attachment 2882086


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

"chlorophyll A and chlorophyll B do not use most of the different colored light waves in the broader spectrum"(bricktop)..i ran a *grape god*(indica)clone in my room for a few yrs,just last yr I put a clone of her outside,her leaf to calyx ratio went up by atleast 20%....is this to be expected with these lights indoors?

or maybe its the spectrum of the sun in my town......idk

now for veg,this light sounds kick ass,sure is gonna be nice to see some good grows with these.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

just so we are clear,im not trying to argue..i just like all the info we can get on this..hell im switching one of my 400 mh(veg) light over to I-grow induction lights..very nice for veg.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Im betting light boners over here!


edit: "betting" what? no, I meant "getting",,, I stay away from gambling < just to clear that up!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

That's kinda nasty lol. But yeah, I'm down with all the talk too. I think I got left out of the loop on the new tech and new info. I looked up all sorts of shit when I started growing a few years ago, then just kinda sat back on that knowledge as it got stale and outdated.

We all make each other better.... at least we should.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> "chlorophyll A and chlorophyll B do not use most of the different colored light waves in the broader spectrum"(bricktop)..i ran a *grape god*(indica)clone in my room for a few yrs,just last yr I put a clone of her outside,her leaf to calyx ratio went up by atleast 20%....is this to be expected with these lights indoors?
> 
> or maybe its the spectrum of the sun in my town......idk
> 
> now for veg,this light sounds kick ass,sure is gonna be nice to see some good grows with these.


Always use a mix of spectrums during veg and bloom. Plants prefer more blue during veg for growth and more red during bloom for bud growth. HPS and MH give off a lot of energy toward wasted light...mostly green and yellow. Think they do use around 25% green tho. CMHs and LED put out much more "useful light". 
Disclaimer: this is a very dumb downed gist of lighting lol. It'll get you started in right direction at least. 

860 Philips CMH chart

My Area 51s SG-160s:
VEg mode and flower mode


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

I want to see some flowers when the time comes


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/61/11/3107.full


http://pcp.oxfordjournals.org/content/50/4/684.full


http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4576.html


http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/53/376/1935 


http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/15/4171.full


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> just so we are clear,im not trying to argue..i just like all the info we can get on this..hell im switching one of my 400 mh(veg) light over to I-grow induction lights..very nice for veg.


I grow are very bad. They lie about their products and what they can do..They have false spectrum charts and poor par output. The only good induction is Inda Gro and I beams. They are both far better and far cheaper then i grow. Both have a 10 year warranty..


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I grow are very bad. They lie about their products and what they can do..They have false spectrum charts and poor par output. The only good induction is Inda Gro and I beams. They are both far better and far cheaper then i grow. Both have a 10 year warranty..


any links to these claims???cause I have been watching a real good grow with them,in person..non marijuana.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

Hyroot...AVIs aren't your forte lol. So redic I almost reported you LMAO! Since I stick with the guano theme here's one for ya.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

i grow is rebranded from full spectrum solutions. They don't last and they don't live up to their warrranty..


https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/571623-induction-lights-newest-supposedly-technology.html


this is what you want

http://www.inda-gro.com


http://www.youtube.com/user/Splifferous


https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/506257-inda-gro-induction.html


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

no>>this is what im getting[video=youtube;nGLI2w3-MJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGLI2w3-MJE[/video]..i have seen that thread,,whats that saying,nothing at all.you work for inda grow?...stevey G put them pics up,and the insults started.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

If that's the same one for that promotes I grow. They already got caught pulling a bait and switch... They grew under hps then swapped lights for a picture 

go ahead waste your money... In 6 months when it fails and you have shitty yields. You will learn a $1500 lesson... Or you can spend half and get a far superior light ... Whatever.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

I rest assured with my 2-600s by my sides, like a cowboy with his two pistoles.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

hyroot said:


> If that's the same one for that promotes I grow. They already got caught pulling a bait and switch... They grew under hps then swapped lights for a picture
> 
> go ahead waste your money... In 6 months when it fails and you have shitty yields. You will learn a $1500 lesson... Or you can spend half and get a far superior light ... Whatever.



Any links proof to this?

Edit: second thought I dont really care dont bother. My heads spinning enough right now, time to marinate.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

hyroot said:


> If that's the same one for that promotes I grow. They already got caught pulling a bait and switch... They grew under hps then swapped lights for a picture
> 
> go ahead waste your money... In 6 months when it fails and you have shitty yields. You will learn a $1500 lesson... Or you can spend half and get a far superior light ... Whatever.


IF,*IF *was a fifth id be drunk...
this is maybe an inda grow supporter.[video=youtube;pJx6i5jSVeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJx6i5jSVeo[/video]

the I-grow im getting is only 850,same price as them new cmh right?

the grow im watching now is on 11 months,with the light...still same reading on the light meter.

better get some laser guns whodat..its 2013!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

lmao Im gonna fuk some shit up in the future

[video=youtube;ZGO41hGbb0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGO41hGbb0g[/video]


I want to use on of those in a very small test grow just to see what happens  Could be crazy lol.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

just got this few min ago...smokeing one for errbody.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Love the pen  those things are great for being out, dont have to have a pocket full of stinky flowers  BHO there yeah? Golden yummy.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> IF,*IF *was a fifth id be drunk...
> this is maybe an inda grow supporter.[video=youtube;pJx6i5jSVeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJx6i5jSVeo[/video]
> 
> the I-grow im getting is only 850,same price as them new cmh right?
> ...


if you get the CMH set up from DNA its $700 - rip off.. Buy the bulb from advanced and then a 1000w mag any where, a vert mogul or reflector.. Its $250. Bulb has 2 year warranty. Any mag ballast has a 5- 7 year warranty. 

ive been following all the induction companies for a couple years.. I liked riants. But scarholes failed 3 times in 2 year. Now they won't fix it the 3rd time. Those are $450.. The inda gro are $795, 10 year warranty. you call they will give you a deal. Then the add on pfr led pontoon is $600. 5 year warranty... I think the pontoon is over priced.. I think induction should be cheaper in general. Since the tech is over 100 years old. Led has come down more. That's been around since the 20's. I like led too. Area 51 and apache tech and Hans led..


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Well some big led lights also run upwards of $2k+,,, but tech only aroud 95 years old instead of 100?

This is one of the things I hate allot about the grow industry, constantly out gouging folks because its canna related.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

If you want to a DIY induction. You could get yml or lvd from best on green solutions.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

why do all these dam lights cost so dam much?all I want is the growth that I get from the t-5s I use,vigor I think isee from the 400'smh I use,with a low cost on the bill..t-5s are bad ass for veg,just want a lil faster growth.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

co2 maybe. The savings on cooling elec draw means one can run more lights in the end. I like that idea, so something that runs cool is ideal... I think GPW ratio is important too, as well as bulb life.
Time will tell. Wish I could bottle the sun and spray it on my plants.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> why do all these dam lights cost so dam much?all I want is the growth that I get from the t-5s I use,vigor I think isee from the 400'smh I use,with a low cost on the bill..t-5s are bad ass for veg,just want a lil faster growth.


get different bulbs, htg 5400k (htg ebay store) and zoo med flora suns ( drfostersmith.com)

do foliar sprays with aloe Vera. Full of nutes the silenium in it speeds up growth. Sort of a turbo button

also any company that uses floros and says their lights are American made is full of shit. All floros come from china and Europe. Its illegal to build floros in the U.S. Thanks to JP Morgan and the EPA


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> co2 maybe. The savings on cooling elec draw means one can run more lights in the end. I like that idea, so something that runs cool is ideal... I think PGW ratio is important too, as well as bulb life.
> Time will tell. Wish I could bottle the sun and spray it on my plants.


this another thing that gets me,the heat from the bulb,i like it,i feel it is helping the plant(its got to help break down something right?)...this may just be in my head..any truth to this?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I like to think referring to feeling heat from a bulb in the form of uvb is good,, it feels hot but its not actually hot you know? Like getting sunburned when its 30- outside. 

If this make zero sense I blame it on the bubble, first time Iv smoke hash in a long time. You may be right.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

like I see fluffy buds(I like all buds),and the grower says they had the light to close,or the room got to hot or something tto do with heat...I got my 600 bulb(no glass on reflector)around 8" away from my buds right now,i feel the heat on the back of my hand,but the temp says 78,and the plant as a whole looks dam good,nugs are tight as I like them.is heat and intensity one in the same?........im high as hell.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Thats sounds like good intensity and if its reading 78 under the bulb but you still feel like its hot on your hand then Im gonna guess your feeling uvb from the hortilux. The intensity gives the density and the uvb/intensity gives the extra frost potential.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Too much heat will make buds airy and can slow growth. Intensity is lumens which has nothing to do with plant growth. That applies more to flash lights and headlights .


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Light intensity has nothing to do with growing plants? Ima need to sleep on that one.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

goooooood nite,see how that bubble treats your dreams...


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Intensity is measured in lumens. Usable light for plant growth is measured in umole/s. Lumens are for humans not plants.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

Clurbulky said:


> &#1071; &#1042; &#1064;&#1054;&#1050;&#1045;! &#1042; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1096;&#1085;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1083;&#1072; &#1073;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091; &#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1099; http://abtds.org/?code=vddya1 &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1074;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1096;&#1100; &#1092;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;&#1102; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080;&#1084;&#1103; - &#1080; &#1090;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1089;&#1102; &#1080;&#1085;&#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1102; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;. &#1055;&#1088;&#1086; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1083;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1091;&#1075;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;: &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1089; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1079;&#1100;&#1103;&#1084;&#1080;, &#1072;&#1076;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1072;, &#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099;. &#1061;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1092;&#1091;&#1085;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103; &#8220;&#1091;&#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;&#8221;, &#1103; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086; &#1078;&#1077; &#1089;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091; &#1074;&#1086;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1100; &#1080; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1091;&#1102; &#1085;&#1077; &#1090;&#1103;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090;&#1100;. --------------------------------------------------------------- &#1057;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081;  &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1078;&#1080; &#1057;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081;  &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1078;&#1080;


makes more sense than hyroot


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> co2 maybe. The savings on cooling elec draw means one can run more lights in the end. I like that idea, so something that runs cool is ideal... I think GPW ratio is important too, as well as bulb life.
> Time will tell. Wish I could bottle the sun and spray it on my plants.


You can just get a CMH!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Intensity is measured in lumens. Usable light for plant growth is measured in umole/s. Lumens are for humans not plants.


I don't completely agree with that statement. The reason those shitty MH and HPS spectrums work is because the useful light IS intense. It's just that most of the spectrum is also intense and NOT useful. So basically you'll get your yields from the intense blues and reds BUT your wasting a shit ton of energy in doing so. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> like I see fluffy buds(I like all buds),and the grower says they had the light to close,or the room got to hot or something tto do with heat...I got my 600 bulb(no glass on reflector)around 8" away from my buds right now,i feel the heat on the back of my hand,but the temp says 78,and the plant as a whole looks dam good,nugs are tight as I like them.is heat and intensity one in the same?........im high as hell.


Bro I think about this exact fucking thing all the time. With my little space shit just doesn't make sense sometimes. I'll let you guys think about what it all means, I'm just gonna sit and stare and trip out on the thought. And smoke some more.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Look at all the t5 grows. T5's have very little intensity. They are a not a single point of light either. They are linear. Inverse square law of lighting.. All the high par t5 grow produce big dense buds. If you have enough par intensity is irrelevant. Hps does waste more light than usable light. The bump in high watts does increase par. A 1000w hps depending on bulb is 1400 umole/s to 1900 umole/s for 12 inches away. To get a decent yield you only need about 800 - 1100 umoles.. Which 400's and 600' s put out. Led, par t5, CMH put out much higher par with less watts. Now if you matched watt for watt with led or CMH or par t5 or even quality induction. It would match the sun..

hps has very poor cri. Around 35. Where the others have high cri with CMH being the most 90+. Cri is color rendering index. The higher the number the more even the spectral distribution and better par. Difference in watts does not change cri. A 400, 600, 1000w of the same bulb will have the same cri..

Lumens only comes into play with design and commercial viability. Like cmh's are sold originally for commercial lighting. Stadiums and what not. Even the horticulture ones are ... So they disclose lumen per watt before the par rating.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Read this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/722947-measuring-plant-lighting.html


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

Lumens
The light intensity produced by commercial growing lights is usually listed in lumens. A lumen measures the amount of light that can be perceived by the human eye. One lumen equals 12.56 foot-candles. Light becomes more intense with an increase in lumens, which usually leads plants to grow more vigorously.

Light Intensity and Photosynthesis
As the intensity of light increases from around 100 foot-candles to about 2,500 foot-candles, photosynthesis in most plants generally increases in a straight line; as the intensity of light becomes more intense, plants grow more. Plants that use sunlight efficiently can increase their rate of photosynthesis with light of up to 10,000 foot-candles. A lack of light is a major reason why plants do poorly. The leaves of plants growing in low light intensity will scorch if they are moved into bright sunlight. As the protective wax content of their leaves increases, the plants will more easily tolerate the sun.



Read more: Relationship Between Plant Growth & Light Intensity | Garden Guides http://www.gardenguides.com/131549-relationship-between-plant-growth-light-intensity.html#ixzz2jmWbfTbY *.*

the grows with the t-5s I have done(veg only),gives me very good growth for 30 days from seed,at that point I switch to 2 400 mh.i have not flower out a plant with just t-5s,dont need to.
my flower room has 3 hps,and one 2ft t-5..i feel that one t-5 gives me all the blue I need.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

Well at least you're all growing vert...makes up for the dinosaur HPS. I'm so glad I tried CMHs. Really opened my squinty red eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

How old is that article. All the university studies since 2006 differ from that article. The university studies from oxford university in the links on the page before that discuss all that .


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

no vert in this room.....


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

hyroot said:


> How old is that article. All the university studies since 2006 differ from that article. The university studies from oxford university in the links on the page before that discuss all that .


do not know,but not far off from them oxford articles I would think..^^that's another indagrow link,have any others?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Well at least you're all growing vert...makes up for the dinosaur HPS. I'm so glad I tried CMHs. Really opened my squinty red eyes to a whole new world.


At least you appreciate this thread.... makes up for the subtle insults.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> do not know,but not far off from them oxford articles I would think..^^that's another indagrow link,have any others?


Chaz uses inda gro. He is brilliant with lighting. He spoke at several horticulture conventions. I saw him at the one palm desert. There were all kinds of people there with phd's . Most of it went over my head. 

you are so anti inda gro but you believe the lies from I grow.

no way you already read the oxford studies. A few would take a few hours each to read. They definitely differ from the garden guides article.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

did I say any of that?....one could say the same about you...right?.i go off of real word shit,i gots to see it,with my red eys..not someone trying to sell their light.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

I have seen quite a bit with my own eyes. I've used CMH led and par t5 and hps. A buddy of mine uses inda gros and DIY led.. I would never in my life ever use hps again. I share my experiences. I even spoke of other companies that are good too. I grow has been caught and has had several law suits against them. Even growers house admits I grow paid them for testing. You choose to remain close minded and argue everything to death. Thats your choice. You are so pro i grow even though all induction has very little intensity.. 

for me I'm all about vert CMH.. Currently in using borrowed par t5 and cfls. I have huge dense buds.Since my cmh's and led's and the 1000 in the storage closet were stolen that's a i have. If it weren't for everyday bills i would have bought more cmh's already. I have to wait for harvest and go hit the clubs.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

so you have seen the same clone grown under each one of the lights,a few times over?...so you think by me not jumping all over everything you say with a smile,and not questioning anything..just takeing your sole word..you think im trying to argue? can you post an all cmh grow? in flower,like late flowering. just asking..............I care less about I-grow,but im getting it to try out.you care to post links to these lawsuits?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> goooooood nite,see how that bubble treats your dreams...


Speaking of dreams I had some crazy ones last night.
I think we all love hybrids, but the ones in my dream were crazy. Half human and half turtle. Not like Ninja Turtles though lol.
I already forgot the other dreams.
I think it was all the keif I inhaled through the air coupled with my mystery kush used as a nite-cap.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> so you have seen the same clone grown under each one of the lights,a few times over?...so you think by me not jumping all over everything you say with a smile,and not questioning anything..just takeing your sole word..you think im trying to argue? can you post an all cmh grow? in flower,like late flowering. just asking..............I care less about I-grow,but im getting it to try out.you care to post links to these lawsuits?


I have seen same strains begged and flowered under all. I posted links a few pages back and so did other people.. Google the law suits. Its public. Florida hall of records I think. There's CMH grows all over riu. In led section. Indoor section. Organic section, subcool section. Grow design room or what ever section. and journal section

I've shown plenty to back up everything... Yes you are arguing. Everything you said isn't plausible. You aren't willing to read anything I supplied so do your own research. Waste your money I don't care. I shared knowledge that could improve your grow and save electricity. So take it or don't. No sweat off my back.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

how would you know if I took a look at any of them links you posted? or better yet,i may have read them befor you even posted them...whats not "plausible"?..do you really know the def: of arguing?..i think what it states is what you are doing.not me..so do you have a all cmh grow? yes or no.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> At least you appreciate this thread.... makes up for the subtle insults.


This.... lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

time to go mix some soil. with some goodies.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Its science bitch!  sorry Im still missing quite a few braincells.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> At least you appreciate this thread.... makes up for the subtle insults.


I really don't care what bulbs people use. I'm more interested in trying vert for the first time and smiling from some of these comments. Shorties in the front...tall giraffe bitches in the back.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> how would you know if I took a look at any of them links you posted? or better yet,i may have read them befor you even posted them...whats not "plausible"?..do you really know the def: of arguing?..i think what it states is what you are doing.not me..so do you have a all cmh grow? yes or no.


I know you haven't read them all. There is no possible way you read it that fast.. Plus when you said that the article you posted said the same thing as the Oxford studies. They don't at all. They say quite the opposite. 

if you read my other posts prior. That would answer your questions.


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Nov 5, 2013)

ill toss up another Vertical 6 picture, seeing as i just flicked the dial back up to 600w.
View attachment 2883705

and i call this, The Vertical Selfie 
View attachment 2883704
hahahahaaa,
vertical is so much fun, and if you rotate them often they grow VERY BUSHY.

-Lank


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I know you haven't read them all. There is no possible way you read it that fast.. Plus when you said that the article you posted said the same thing as the Oxford studies. They don't at all. They say quite the opposite.
> 
> if you read my other posts prior. That would answer your questions.


what?? I never said it "says" the samething,you ask how old it was..my reply was "its not far off that Oxford article" as in the dates.*..*

do you think you are the only one to knows of that site? being you keep insisting that I did not read all them links.

well im going to keep growing,hope you do the same fella.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

Hung my 860w Philips CMH glass football ( AKA Lombardi Trophy) in my 5x5 just to get an idea. Think I'm going to need a bigger tent now.
View attachment 2884223View attachment 2884224


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2013)

I read oils from our skin can damage the hid bulbs. Not sure if its true nut you might want to wipe off you finger prints on the big ole thing. 

I bet that shit is beyond bright. Should be fin to grow with.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I read oils from our skin can damage the hid bulbs. Not sure if its true nut you might want to wipe off you finger prints on the big ole thing.
> 
> I bet that shit is beyond bright. Should be fin to grow with.


I did wipe down. I usually handle bulbs with those soft rags for cleaning TVs...forget the name of them.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2013)

I use a sock, lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^LMAO...is it at least a woolie?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2013)

Nah, just an old ass knee high hanes one.  I'm fancy like that.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2013)

You can handle them fine, just wipe em down with ISO before turning on.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You can handle them fine, just wipe em down with ISO before turning on.


ISO...you mean like "in side out" sock?!


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2013)

should be here by the start of next week... 600 blue..and operates on 600W electronic ballasts or core and coil (magnetic) HPS ballasts rated ANSI S106.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

What do you guys recommend for a vert 5x5 tent using a 860w CMH? I plugged one in and did a hand test. I'd say 16" is the closest I would get with a good fan underneath. Want to go bare bulb too. Doesn't leave me much room left after an almost 3' diameter...15" from closest part of wall. Should I just SCROG the hell out of the 4 cramped plants? I don't like the idea of trimming backs. How close do you guys get with bare 600w HPS?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2013)

I get pretty close to my 1000w hortilux. As long as you keep the air moving over the bulb, you will have to worry about bleaching more than heat.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What do you guys recommend for a vert 5x5 tent using a 860w CMH? I plugged one in and did a hand test. I'd say 16" is the closest I would get with a good fan underneath. Want to go bare bulb too. Doesn't leave me much room left after an almost 3' diameter...15" from closest part of wall. Should I just SCROG the hell out of the 4 cramped plants? I don't like the idea of trimming backs. How close do you guys get with bare 600w HPS?





Thats the distance/size of my vert scrog with a 600 hps, I cant tell you about your light though as Iv never seen one running in person. Same rules apply you gotta make your own judgment call or find grows using this light. FYI in my system I can get the light 4" from the canopy as its on a mover, no mover and good airflow I usually kept my light around 15-20 depending on the footprint Im going for. At that point Im going for the most even light spread I can get.

Hope that helps some.


btw thats a cute ass bat you got there  The fruit eaters give you a high nitrogen guano if I remember correctly.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats the distance/size of my vert scrog with a 600 hps, I cant tell you about your light though as Iv never seen one running in person. Same rules apply you gotta make your own judgment call or find grows using this light. FYI in my system I can get the light 4" from the canopy as its on a mover, no mover and good airflow I usually kept my light around 15-20 depending on the footprint Im going for. At that point Im going for the most even light spread I can get.
> 
> Hope that helps some.
> 
> ...


Fruit eaters give you P...insect eaters N  I use a lot of guano for feeding so I go with bat avatars...plus I dress up as Batman sometimes when I pound the old lady.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

The 860w CMH runs about as hot as a 600 HPS if that helps.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Iv read different from other people using them, thats why I cant give you an accurate assessment on distance. Some said it ran hotter than their 1ks. All that extra uvb would also lead me to believe running it further away is ideal, just like when heat isn't an issue but bleaching is.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

I think I'll just play it safe and keep it trained 16" away and do a smaller plant count. Thnx for input.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Please let us know how it goes, I am interested in these lights.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Please let us know how it goes, I am interested in these lights.


I know what a 400w Philips CMH can do in a shitty open reflector. Can't imagine this bad boy raw doggin it can do in vert!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Vert utilizes just about every bulb most efficiently. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking at about a month to start. Just bleached 6 seedlings with new LEDs...aarrrggghhhh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2013)

I like my CFL for my seedlings


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like my CFL for my seedlings


What's a CFL?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What's a CFL?


compact fluorescent light.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> compact fluorescent light.


you sure?.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> you sure?.....


 yes he is I have 700 or so watts of them. Would like to get a 400 and a light mover for veg and keep cfls in seedling \ cloning area


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2013)

Induction would be nice


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 12, 2013)

I was being sarcastic about CFLs lol. Household LED bulbs are a broad spectrum and much more efficient. That's a whole other subject tho. PM me for some interesting pics. Anyway, I did a little heat test 12" away, with no fan, on the 860w CMH aka Lombardy Trophy. Temps were around 12 degrees higher from a foot away...again with no fan. Looks promising and can't wait.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2013)

Switched to 12/12 today










slainte, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking good DST.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone attempted a 12/12 from seed vert?!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2013)

I have. Its turned out alright. Kinda eh, but I think if dialed in with a setup to match it would be a good deal.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I have. Its turned out alright. Kinda eh, but I think if dialed in with a setup to match it would be a good deal.


I have about 12 fems that're about to pop any day and I'm completely out!!! Need something ASAP, and I'll be damned if I buy some autos  I'm thinking of starting them with just a couple house full spectrum LED bulbs, third node I'll hit em with vert 400w Ushio MH, then blast em with CMH. No training or transplanting...just quick and easy. I'm interested in seeing how they grow towards light untrained. This will be my first vert!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, I have ran Deep Blue straight from seed in my vertical, took me 9 weeks from germing the seeds.......


RedCarpetMatches said:


> Has anyone attempted a 12/12 from seed vert?!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 14, 2013)

LOVE BB!!! Got some Headband x Cali Orange and Blue Pit vegging now.


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2013)

I think that hb x cali-o will bring back that ol'school funk...


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

It was certainly a nice on ethe first time I grew it. Got some more of them down now, can't wait......


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

I also got some HB x CO  wait, I wanted to pop some fire baws too! also some ED! fuk, and lot more shesh.



Heres one of the cabs, getting close!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

Next round under way. First vert LED grow if I'm not mistaken. (not first in the world or anything, just of the thread)


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

600 hps cool tube top.. 400 mh bare bottom...box fan in center with ac ducking aimed at it one foot away. 4x4 tent. Cant close it all the way lol. More n better pics tom.... i went vert a week ago..at first i had single vert and realized i needed to stack to further maximize. 

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2013)

I love it. Standing room only... half priced tickets stand outside the door.

Here's the vert LED action I got going on in my closet:


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 28, 2013)

Phuck yeah jig!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love it. Standing room only... half priced tickets stand outside the door.
> 
> Here's the vert LED action I got going on in my closet:
> 
> View attachment 2910136View attachment 2910137View attachment 2910138


nice i want to know how the buds come out


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

Me too!!!

Here's a video:

[youtube]sy8841iuPOc[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

how much rep do i have to give out to hit jig with some shit.
i will have a new one tomorrow [video=youtube;8P0WvmyyvFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P0WvmyyvFE[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2013)

3 1/2 weeks 13 day / 11 night and doing good View attachment 2916601View attachment 2916602


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 4, 2013)

I love your space doc. Plants are looking super healthy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

i have grown fond of it myselfi like your greenhouse mate


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2013)

It is a pretty spot  bootieful actually.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Man u have a full house there!!

Everything looks great too!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Man u have a full house there!!
> 
> Everything looks great too!


 will be a bunch of kush in there next week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

week four [video=youtube;f_JbRT5xdCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JbRT5xdCk[/video]


----------



## hyroot (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm doing a vertical grow with induction lighting if any of yoou want to check out the thread. I didn't want to bombard this thread with pics since its a club 600 thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/761249-inda-gro-vpar-induction-vertical.html#post9928932

Happy growing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

we need pics on here all we can get. i have been looking at induction lighting for my veg. i would have more sq ft for the same electric.


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2013)

hell yea post them pics....


----------



## hyroot (Dec 12, 2013)

okily dokily

Inda gro vpar 420 I will be adding more lights (reg IG 420's) so it probably won't be a true vert grow anymore . For now.....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

If there's a light with the long ways up and down, it's vert enough! Looking good in there hyroot. Any opinions on the light so far? I guess the real test is the whole grow. Have you seen anyone else using thes kinda lights. I've never even heard of them before you mentioned it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

they are great Nikola Tesla invented them in like 1867 i think they have no element in the light so they last for 100,000h. also look up induction forges.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

hyroot said:


> okily dokily
> 
> Inda gro vpar 420 I will be adding more lights (reg IG 420's) so it probably won't be a true vert grow anymore . For now.....
> 
> ...


 nice they no till i have 3 pots that are on till


----------



## hyroot (Dec 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If there's a light with the long ways up and down, it's vert enough! Looking good in there hyroot. Any opinions on the light so far? I guess the real test is the whole grow. Have you seen anyone else using thes kinda lights. I've never even heard of them before you mentioned it.


There's a lot of people using inda gro lights. Go to the led section.. The vert design is brand new. So I don't know of anyone else using the vert one. I just got 2 more regular inda gro 420's with led pontoons, I will be throwing those up over head. I will be spreading it out. Sort of like Kite Highs cmh / hps grow. How he had his lights placed.

here is a link to inda gro

http://www.inda-gro.com/products.html

a link to another thread

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/506257-inda-gro-induction.html

So far I like it, My sunglasses are no where near strong enough for this light. It puts out uv-a and uv-b too. So always where sunglasses when around it. Eventually I will get those method seven glasses



Dr.D81 said:


> nice they no till i have 3 pots that are on till



Yep rols no till the only way to garden..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

I got cheap welding goggles for my super bright led's. Sunglasses did pretty much nothing.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got cheap welding goggles for my super bright led's. Sunglasses did pretty much nothing.


good to know. Can you see well with them? I like how the method sevens filter light and make everything more clear. I have a big head. So I have to buy the more expensive line of the method sevens.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

The visibility isn't great. They are a little dark. I got shade 5's, and think shade 3's would have been the right level. It's better than not being able to see the real world after. To work in my space I have a flouro I can turn on, and I turn off the leds. No way to really work around them.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

they are just humming along i bet you get rock hard nugs dont you lot of light that close


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ill be looking forward to posting here. Currently running two 4x4 cabs with 400s but the cold is too much for em. Upgrading to dual 600s this month. 

Heres a peek at my setup for now


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

Hell yeah bro... that's loooking nice. You're gonna love the higher wattage, and so will the plants. Stoked for you.

Here's my setup... week 1 - 12/12 done!
[youtube]ihQ7Jds_S3s[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

going to be a lot of bud i there jig[video=youtube;zBmFVlOqR4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBmFVlOqR4M[/video]


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 27, 2013)

Busted out the vert 860w bare CMH (no fan) 12 days ago. 12/12 from start. Doing great on some 5 week flippers too...rotating twice a week. Day 1 for some Bodhi Blood Orange and GG Cornerstone...measured 2 1/2' from seedlings. Bodhi Sunshine Daydream 12 days in looking great. I'll post pics when I get new f'n cam. Get the warranty folks...or don't drink and shoot in bed


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 27, 2013)

So many possibilities with vert...if you got the extra $. I like the concave screen. Sorta like the shape of the convex bulb...huh?


----------



## anuvis87 (Dec 30, 2013)

View attachment 2945558 Hey just testing the features and limitations out


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I did. 

[youtube]RvJyNEFF1hU[/youtube]


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally got the 600's put in! That's 1200w for flower, now. Let's see what this does for yields. I gotta say, this is quite a bit brighter. Next thing I'm doing is ordering some Lumii glasses or whatever they're called for growrooms. Crazy how much difference only 200w makes.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 1, 2014)

Horizontal guys are really missing out. Happy New Years and be safe.


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, the 600's are already coming out. Was having heat issues anyway, but I feel like I could have made it work with my bake-a-round cool tubes. 

But alas, I bought cheap ass Ultra Sun bulbs ($25 each) and one will not ignite. Back to 400's for the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 1, 2014)

Whatcha think about this http://eurekaspringsorganics.com/pots-containers/600-watt-36-inch-donut-soil-bed-indoor-vertical-container
It's not for sitting jigfresh lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Whatcha think about this http://eurekaspringsorganics.com/pots-containers/600-watt-36-inch-donut-soil-bed-indoor-vertical-container
> It's not for sitting jigfresh lol



Honestly,,, its pretty dumb IMO. Cant move plants around ect, would be fine (I guess) if there was walking space around or it was on a hazy suzan, and why have the barriers? Roots are gonna grow through the material anyways, right?

Plus, wheres the water going? Would need a big flood tray to catch it all.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Home » Pots - Containers » 600 watt 36" donut soil bed Plant Container Pot 3'Next »

​

[h=1]600 WATT 36" DONUT SOIL BED PLANT CONTAINER POT 3'[/h][COLOR=#000000 !important]*$36.40 
*[/COLOR]






0 reviews | Write a review
​*Availability: In Stock
Brand: Eureka Springs Organics
Product Code: 36inchdonutsoilbed
Product viewed: 867*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 2, 2014)

Good observations. Thought you could separate all the sections . I love the lazy susan idea...gotta hit up those thrift stores and maybe pop some tags while I'm at it.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

depends on the material it's made of, and I don't think thye have been designed for run off by the looks of it...???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

DST said:


> depends on the material it's made of, and I don't think thye have been designed for run off by the looks of it...???


yea run off in your floor


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2014)

And it can only be run with a 600 ok! No 400s! 

Really, why not just one big fabric bed on a flood table? What are you supposed to stick a tiny fan in that center hole? right, so water can pour all over it lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 7, 2014)

Forgot to post up my new vert perp tent. All 12/12 from seed. Seedlings are 3-17 days. The four girls are now 6 weeks from seed...rough first three weeks. Going to be interesting when things fill out. Got some Bodhi Sunshine Daydream and Blood Orange, Gage's Cornerstone, Delicious Seeds Marmalate and Northern Lights Blue.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2014)

Berry Bubble, a bit more stretch on these from the ?p. One week in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2014)

topped for four heads it looks like?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2014)

Topped for two but I let some 1-2 lower branches stay, not mainlining technically.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's the 6 week 12/12 from seed. I wonder what they'd look like if not stressed for a couple of weeks...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm thinking some tall beanpole strains would be great for vert...whatch ya'll think?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

i think any growth type can work well in vert


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i think any growth type can work well in vert


WORD!!! I'm going to have to get a light mover with the shape of my bulb. Any links?! Sorry for laziness as I have 10 things going on at once. I want that slow motion type mover. Stir that coffee.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

i got mine from htg supply off ebay


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone have a 1 RPM DIY mover. I'm making a microwave upgrade. Hot pockets are taking twice as long . Also trying to get some stretchy beanpole strains to complement the set up. Thinking grated kitchen treys or milk crates. Advice welcome.


----------



## zander19 (Jan 17, 2014)

nice


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 18, 2014)

My 5x5 tent's starting to fill up. Making plans on some kind of raised beds or just shelves. I was also thinking about some beanpole stains, lollipops, and bushes without shelves. So many f'n options, and I have to choose quick. I'm also doing a little experiment with a vert type super crop...where babies got no back. I'm still looking into a DIY light mover...need to be a mechanical engineer or get ripped off.

I really don't want to scrog due to me playing and being a growth inhibitor. Any opinions?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2014)

I think scrogs are the way to go to maximize use of space, but they are more work. Don't know about being a growth inhibitor. As for strains, I find beanpole type plants do better for me in the vert setups then the bushes. The bushes are just a mess that need to be trained into shape or they ruin my space quick filling it up.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I think scrogs are the way to go to maximize use of space, but they are more work. Don't know about being a growth inhibitor. As for strains, I find beanpole type plants do better for me in the vert setups then the bushes. The bushes are just a mess that need to be trained into shape or they ruin my space quick filling it up.


I was replying to myself being in the tent as the growth inhibitor lol. I was thinking short, med, and tall...bushes or indicas, lollipops or hybrids, beanpoles in back to have a circular stadium without a bunch of screens or shelves. I can even prop some bad ass LEDs behind plants or angled somewhere...if I have room. This is just one idea as I'm new to vert. Here's what I got in my perp 12/12 from start so far. I'm starting a veg room ATM too, and will gradually work out of the 12/12fs. Having probs uploading pix lately...WTF


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2014)

Everyone is having issues with pics... not just you. It's stupid. As for lighting behind plants, personally I think that the best is to blast one side, if you want to call it that. I just think it's more efficient to concentrate on one side, the plant focuses on that side too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

Day 43 - 12/12 Headband. 450w of LED.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice to see some vert LED going. Can't wait to see outcome!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

Just tried what I call an 'all chest no ass' supercrop experiment on the smaller of my Bodhi SSDD girls. All fans pointing forward like spirit fingers too lol.

and the bigger one...pollinated and supercropped the top.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn jig, your the reason I decided I'm going vert now you step it up to LED. Nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Gotta stay one step ahead. lol I hope you missed my soil grows.

And I hope it all works out for you. I enjoy growing like this and am glad for Heath Robinson for showing me a good setup to copy. Glad I could pass on the torch in some way.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll post pix tomorrow on what the 860w CMH has done in 12/12fs. First time vert and 12/12 from seed. I'm expecting around 2 zips a plant. Beautiful pink hairs and denseness right before swell. This bulb is no joke, but I'm going to needs a mover. Big over/under dead spots.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

Heres a look at how I got mine setup. 








Heres the mover, uses 4 watts 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=light rail 3.5#hl=en&q=light+rail+3.5&tbm=shop





Grow came out nice.







(wind burn )




Nibiru


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

Whodat. How do like the home depot buckets? It seems only vert growers use them these days. Ironically large plastic pots cost more than fabric pots now...


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow I see you have upper and lower shelves where plants seated in circular pattern around wire cage. So it acts as a natural trellis you keep sticking all branches back in side and the raising of the light keeps growing up around to it?


Cool how many plants around each trellis? 

DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 24, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Whodat. How do like the home depot buckets? It seems only vert growers use them these days. Ironically large plastic pots cost more than fabric pots now...


Dat's da truth dawg!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Whodat. How do like the home depot buckets? It seems only vert growers use them these days. Ironically large plastic pots cost more than fabric pots now...


I've run these very same buckets in a horizontal set-up, they do real good at holding soil either way. Thats funny about the fabric pots being cheaper  Only thing I really dont like about the fabric pots is if the soil is even _slightly _on the dry side water just pours out of the sides. Id honestly use a plastic container over them just for that reason. Otherwise they are very useful in root development and storage. 
Actually on that grow ^^^ I had some fabric pots on the lower levels. 




DANKSWAG said:


> Wow I see you have upper and lower shelves where plants seated in circular pattern around wire cage. So it acts as a natural trellis you keep sticking all branches back in side and the raising of the light keeps growing up around to it?
> 
> 
> Cool how many plants around each trellis?
> ...


Yeah the screen is 3ft in diameter, the plants are just trained/supported on it, the plants always have a natural tendency to grow upwards though it did influence some of the small side branches to eventually develop into main cola type branches. I used lots of wire pieces like hooks to try and keep the canopy from growing into the bulb, def took some attention and time but thats why I do it. 
There are two levels with six plants on each so 12 containers per light. Im changing things up this next round.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

Wish I had the room to build that Hazy Susan type set up. I really believe and prefer to super cropping toward light and tucking if needed. SCROG can get in the way of moving pots out if needed IMO. So damn creative tho. Wonder what strain made you think of that architectural masterpiece?!

I love the idea of layers and a light mover. Geopots just came out with some nice fabric raised beds you could do in a square around bulb. Just another thought. 

Time me to look into that light mover link. Thanks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah scrog totally gets in the way of being able to move your plants around lol <<< that is actually the entire reason/purpose of the hazy suzan,,, so I can gain access to the plants in the back. I honestly just love all types of growing, when Im not scroging Im always pulling my plants out and moving them around and stuff, but scrog is just superior canopy management for sure,,, and nothing is sexier than a perfect canopy!

Haha what was I smoking when I thought of it? Well that would have to consist of everything Iv smoked over the past 11 years  but It was probably some nugs from my "back at it" journal. It was like a eureka moment though, hit me on another restless night brainstorming grow set-ups when I should be counting sheep lol... I will say though~~~ I was definitely stoned!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

Heres the canopy before it went crazy.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 25, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Heres the canopy before it went crazy.


Eye of the hurricane!


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 25, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah scrog totally gets in the way of being able to move your plants around lol <<< that is actually the entire reason/purpose of the hazy suzan,,, so I can gain access to the plants in the back. I honestly just love all types of growing, when Im not scroging Im always pulling my plants out and moving them around and stuff, but scrog is just superior canopy management for sure,,, and nothing is sexier than a perfect canopy!
> 
> Haha what was I smoking when I thought of it? Well that would have to consist of everything Iv smoked over the past 11 years  but It was probably some nugs from my "back at it" journal. It was like a eureka moment though, hit me on another restless night brainstorming grow set-ups when I should be counting sheep lol... I will say though~~~ I was definitely stoned!


 and we are not? 

I was wondering if this can be done inverted. That is pots still upright so you have gravity drainage however pots above trellis and train to grown down. So you could effectively stand under the buckets somewhat and train branches to grow down and around? Leave a foot or two clearance of ground so you can roll under and inside to maintain

DankSwag


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

It would be one hell of a battle tying things downward as everything wants to go upward. I know just tying my bottom branches down to be horizontal is a pain as I'm fighting their natural tendencies. Would be a whole TON of work to train them all down, but I'm sure it would 'work'.


----------



## koffinkush (Jan 25, 2014)

roots organics pots are cheap as shit n work awsome...always wanted to try two plants in one pot but ive heard horror stories


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 25, 2014)

koffinkush said:


> roots organics pots are cheap as shit n work awsome...always wanted to try two plants in one pot but ive heard horror stories


To which I say, F it, throw caution into the wind and try it yourself. I would try different formulas in regards to plants to pot size. 

Say if you typically grow in a 5 gal, then do 1.5 x 5 so that would be a 7 gal since you won't find a 7.5. Then do 2.x for a 10 gallon pot and see how your plants do sharing those different sizes.

Your only concerns I know of is possible root bound (so this limit size), root disease which any plant can get but hard to isolate in a shared soil container. 

The only one I think that will really matter will be the challenge to you to keep the soil web full of available nutrition since you're feeding for two not one.
DankSwag


----------



## koffinkush (Jan 25, 2014)

what if i went with say a 10 gallon pot to rule out ne problems...thinking of a way to have more plants but remain in my limit


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 25, 2014)

koffinkush said:


> what if i went with say a 10 gallon pot to rule out ne problems...thinking of a way to have more plants but remain in my limit


I want 'raised' raised beds.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 26, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I want 'raised' raised beds.


donut shaped soil bed


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 26, 2014)

hyroot said:


> donut shaped soil bed


Yup, but with 2 layers and a light mover. I can make one if I didn't have 10 things going on at once. This shit's a full time job for me.

Edit: This will be my before I get fat pic . Light mover, another deck, and some non 12/12 from starters should do me some justice. Thanks for all the ideas and inspiration on this thread!!!
View attachment 2974883View attachment 2974888View attachment 2974895View attachment 2974896View attachment 2974898


----------



## tystikk (Jan 26, 2014)

Greetings, all- I'm building a vertical grow setup and this seems like a place full of good tips and information about its finer points. Just wanted to say hello to the locals! My thread is here somewhere, I'll be fleshing it out over the next days and weeks. 

I'm new to vertical gardening, but not as inexperienced as some might think; I've completed one run and I'm doing two more concurrently. Perpetual operations make great laboratories...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome to the party tystikk. I like growing vertically. It's fun.

Good to see you lurking G.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2014)

Berry Bubble
Day 26~12/12




















BB clone starting to get a move on finally


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2014)

That last pic gets me excited for my next round. 

Looking good over there whodat.


----------



## tystikk (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey, that looks like exactly the same fencing I got at Home dePot, I just put my girls on the outside lookin' in...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 27, 2014)

WD...how long or to what height do you veg?


----------



## tystikk (Jan 27, 2014)

tystikk said:


> Hey, that looks like exactly the same fencing I got at Home dePot, I just put my girls on the outside lookin' in...


More or less;


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> WD...how long or to what height do you veg?


Depends on allot of factors, but in general I try to veg to the point in which I feel the entire canopy area will be filled by the end of the stretching phase. 



tystikk said:


> More or less;
> 
> View attachment 2976660



Nice!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

Good looking out on the light mover WD. Ready to add a second row and weed out some 12/12fs. I'm just going to steal your set up k. I'll need brands, part #s, stores, tools used, and a step by step picture tutorial. Thanks again. Whatchya think about a 36" hurricane in a 5x5 with two decks!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

Haha, cant tell if your serious?
I like the hurricane, IMO you could spread that screen a bit more considering you're running that 860w CMH,,, thats if the 5x5 will fit a bigger diameter screen in a double deck situation? Remember the plants will be growing out and past the screen some distance considering genetics. I found the double decks really cut down on my screen diameter in my smallish space, so Im shying away from the idea by growing fewer and bigger plants. 
Just mentioning my opinion from running this system a few times, also plant count is definitely a factor in my situation, but I think bigger plants is also just my preference as a grower.



Looks like they got rid of the "like" button?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Haha, cant tell if your serious?
> I like the hurricane, IMO you could spread that screen a bit more considering you're running that 860w CMH,,, thats if the 5x5 will fit a bigger diameter screen in a double deck situation? Remember the plants will be growing out and past the screen some distance considering genetics. I found the double decks really cut down on my screen diameter in my smallish space, so Im shying away from the idea by growing fewer and bigger plants.
> Just mentioning my opinion from running this system a few times, also plant count is definitely a factor in my situation, but I think bigger plants is also just my preference as a grower.
> 
> ...



Yeah don't believe shit I type lol. Don't need any model #s lmao. Thanks tho brother. I'm thinking...with a 5x5...I only need a foot for pots and a big ass screen right? That leaves me with a 36" OD screen, which would be perfect distance. This bulb burns as hot as a 600HPS. Any advice?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds good, and yes that would give you a 3ft diameter screen. Only advice is to keep those plants happy


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I supercropped 4 total plants 'all chest no ass' style (Barbie cropping), and the tops still grew upward?! They didn't grow toward the side of bulb like I anticipated. I'm almost tempted to just place pots 16" away just to see how they grow naturally...with this awesome light mover via Dat's VM link!!! $145 and free two day delivery  I already now the sweet spot, just need a plan...


----------



## yeps420 (Jan 30, 2014)

How about some Kiddie pool action. 
Pool 1
Stacked 600s
Pool 2
Single 600
Pool 3
300w LED + 150

Full floods every 90 minutes that last 2 minutes each using Jacks hydro. 

Flavors

F13 f2
Girl scout thunder fuck
Lambs thunder fucking bread
GSC s1
Sativa loco
Alaskan thunder Kong
Border Haze
Spicy Diesel


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

Hell yeah thats awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yeps420 (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 2979805View attachment 2979808


----------



## Red1966 (Jan 30, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good, and yes that would give you a 3ft diameter screen. Only advice is to keep those plants happy


 Then kill them, cut off their sex organs and set them on fire.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

Gotta hang and dry em' before burning! And I like my hash not shaken but stirred!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

looking great everyone like the pools there yeps


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm happy to see this thread still moving along. Wishing I was running vertical so I could contribute to it again.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 10, 2014)

think of hanging a 600 for side lighting inbetween a couple of cooled 1000s. any idea of how much temp increase I can expect? roughly 7x8 room


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

depends on air flow are they sealed or do you in take air? do you have ac?


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 10, 2014)

the 600 would just be vertical exposed, but the 2 1000s are cooled. no a/c, but not completely sealed. I have two 6" passive intake holes near bottom of tent and 2 6" exhaust holes with small fans blowing out at the top of the tent. im all for doing it, I just couldn't afford a 10-15 degree temp increase. I run co2 so I can get away with a lil higher temps but im also in DWC so rez temp is a concern with adding the 600 vertical


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

put a fan on it to keep it as cool as you can but the more air you can move the better. you could just put it in a cool tube.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a couple big fans moving air in there and one would be blowing right on it. I was thinking about the cool tube but didn't know if I could get away without it while still keeping the temps manageable. thanks for the input/replies


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 11, 2014)

Deuce&Reg said:


> I have a couple big fans moving air in there and one would be blowing right on it. I was thinking about the cool tube but didn't know if I could get away without it while still keeping the temps manageable. thanks for the input/replies


The best way to cool is fan under bulb. It'll cool it and blow the heat right up near your exhaust...don't want to blow hot air up your ladies' asses


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

^^^^without the hps on






with hps on..
i like the bulb in the vert setup more.





40 days me thinks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

what you got there


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

5 honeybee clones,in 1gal pots

just did not want to toss them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

nice g this is a posable keeper #13 alligator kush


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

id take a bite from that gator................


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

they smell so good to lemon and vanilla


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 15, 2014)

Note to self...do not lick your touch screen. Lemon and vanilla  nom nom


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

so far i like this lil light,its much cooler than my 8 bulb t-5,and i think ill be able to cover about the same amount of beans i always pop(under the t-5)
im hopeing the growth will be the same,its not much of a saveings on the watts vs t-5.
its been doing well for my male











i may put a few 1gal pots under it,and see how well it flowers the girls.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

What kind of light is it?


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> What kind of light is it?


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

Ceramic MH, I'm guessing then. Looks dope with a nice square footprint looking design.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

yea,it looks like it will do a 3x3 foot print(max)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

looks cool g found me a spot today 5 acres and alot of " space " you know looks cool 1/2 mile from the basin about 20 min. south of me now.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

hell,that sound real nice,and off the beaten path..
id love to get a lil more out of the town.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

yea it is out there but about the same drive to work.


----------



## jtdubz (Mar 5, 2014)

Im a noob. What is vertical growing lol? Im open to learning and just want to know everything! I just started my first grow yesterday so im really excited! They just sprouted today . I have my set up posted. Ill be starting a journal as well tomorrow sometime. So yeah im high and interested in vertical growing! Just for reference im in an indoor tent 4x4x7.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2014)

Vertical growing is hanging your light vertically, instead of horizontally. The essence is that if you are restricted in your footprint size, then growing vertical opens up the footprint creating a larger canopy space to work with, as the light shines out and around like a lighthouse, not only down like in a normal "horizontal" set up. Look at the pictures in the thread and you will understand.....


----------



## jtdubz (Mar 9, 2014)

DST said:


> Vertical growing is hanging your light vertically, instead of horizontally. The essence is that if you are restricted in your footprint size, then growing vertical opens up the footprint creating a larger canopy space to work with, as the light shines out and around like a lighthouse, not only down like in a normal "horizontal" set up. Look at the pictures in the thread and you will understand.....


Thanks  yeah I did a little research but thanks for breaking it down barney style for me! Once I get more experience under my belt and money, I'd love to try like an octagon grow room vertical grow. Its seems promising!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 13, 2014)

I borrowed my light from my bro. A vert. 1000 watt mh. I was looking at it during my first grow and noticed the light was mostly just bouncing to the sides and not much was reflected down by the umbrella. Then I found this and whodat's thread. I'm loving this style of growing. Totally biting jigfresh's v-screen on 3 plants. I wish I could find more grow journals on bodhi's appy thunderfuck, the fuzz and blueberry hill. My v-screen plants are about 1/3 the height of the screen now, still in veg. I need to flip soon I'm running out of room in my 4x4.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

looking dam good steel





with them being bodhi beans,id flip soon...they like to get big.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

this is what not to do in a vert>>>veg your plants out to the stage that when they go into flower they literally eat your lights ALIVE


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

haha,yes that looks like hell to dive into.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I'm counting on some males and going to get an hps soon. It will be nice to get the utilities down a bit after flipping. Who am I kidding I'll probably run both lights. Lol


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 14, 2014)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Gamberro (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey y'all know how I dip... If any of yall even remember me (I'm lookin at you jig). Just wanted to announce to any of those who do recall my existence, I'm moving to WA to jump in on the I-502 industry, we're building our own facility already bought 3 lots and will be doing a pretty sick setup, I look forward to keeping yall and RIU in general posted with developments and pics as things proceed, it's a magical frickin journey and a major blessing to my life and my family.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

Good on ya Gamberro. That should be fun.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2014)

I was asked to build a small grow by a friend and I started it yesterday. I miss vertical so bad I'm considering building him a vertical setup. So far I hung him a veg light and scoped out his ventilation options and he'd be good to go with a 4' diameter vert cage in soil with a 1K light. Only thing making me hesitate is I want to run the vertical one myself. We have enough equipment for two grows right now but only one A/C unit, one hood and one cooltube.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2014)

i get to build my new setup soon i will be doing twin flower rooms. i cant waitGamberro get on it man.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gamberro said:


> Hey y'all know how I dip... If any of yall even remember me (I'm lookin at you jig). Just wanted to announce to any of those who do recall my existence, I'm moving to WA to jump in on the I-502 industry, we're building our own facility already bought 3 lots and will be doing a pretty sick setup, I look forward to keeping yall and RIU in general posted with developments and pics as things proceed, it's a magical frickin journey and a major blessing to my life and my family.



Welcome to WA! And God bless!


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 22, 2014)

lots of trimming of branches needded in that mess.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I was asked to build a small grow by a friend and I started it yesterday. I miss vertical so bad I'm considering building him a vertical setup. So far I hung him a veg light and scoped out his ventilation options and he'd be good to go with a 4' diameter vert cage in soil with a 1K light. Only thing making me hesitate is I want to run the vertical one myself. We have enough equipment for two grows right now but only one A/C unit, one hood and one cooltube.


Lose both the cooltube and the hood, buy vertical socket cordsets for $30 apiece, a roll of mesh fencing from Home dePot for $35 and you're in business. AC shouldn't be necessary until hot weather hits in June. You have time for a run before then, which if it goes well would buy the second AC y'all need.

Halfway thru my first vertical experiment, I scrapped my horizontal room for good and never looked back.

Now I'm rebuilding my 4x4 silos (4' tall by 4' diameter) into Super Silos, with twice the light and twice the surface area. 

Lexus is not the only bunch with a philosophy of the relentless pursuit of perfection.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Lose both the cooltube and the hood, buy vertical socket cordsets for $30 apiece, a roll of mesh fencing from Home dePot for $35 and you're in business. AC shouldn't be necessary until hot weather hits in June. You have time for a run before then, which if it goes well would buy the second AC y'all need.
> 
> Halfway thru my first vertical experiment, I scrapped my horizontal room for good and never looked back.
> 
> ...



I wasn't implying I was trying to set him up using a cool tube or a hood, just stating what equipment I have at my disposal for building two grows.His room WILL need AC if he runs anything bigger than a single flower light in an air cooled hood or tube. It, unfortunately, is the hottest room of his house and get's the afternoon sun on the windows. The veg light was raising the room temp about 5 degrees by itself.

I've capped off his house ventilation to the room and run a new exhaust using the original AC vent. Right now there's just a small fan exhausting into the attic space but it will be ducted to the gable vent on the side of the attic with a bigger exhaust fan cooling the light and blowing directly to the outside of the house.

We aren't going vertical in his house anyway because I want to run the vert grow in mine. I am hoping to do another vertical grow in my room before I tear it all down in about 6 months.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2014)

@Dezracer it sounds like you've got your situation pretty well thought through and under control. Forgive my enthusiasm in encouraging vertical grows anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

No worries! It's always good to hear what other people are thinking too, you know? We are human after all and make mistakes so another person's perspective is always welcome


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Heya! Im subbed as well! I was about to say I dont have any vert pr0n to show, then I remembered I did run vert at one point lol
> 
> Durban poison trees
> View attachment 1882990View attachment 1882991View attachment 1882992View attachment 1882993View attachment 1882994View attachment 1882995View attachment 1882996View attachment 1882997View attachment 1882999


love your durbs.. are they low odor ?
very select choice 
following .


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 20, 2014)

After a long hiatus, I am starting a new grow. I plan to use a new Ebb & Gro system I've never used before. I have 2 dimmable 600w and 1 400w electronic ballasts. A 4.5 x 8 x 6.5 tent will be used. I have an A/C system for the tent that can cool it with 2 600w bare bulbs going, but it rapidly reduces the rh below 14%, the point at which my meter is limited, so I intend to use 2 stacked 6" cool tubes. I want to use the Ebb & Gro so I can move the plants around if needed, or even remove some if needed. I thought to place 8 Big Bud seeds in starter plugs in 8 2 gallon containers in a circle. Any suggestions, like how many gallons in the reservoir, lamp spacing, size of circle, support for the plants (Big Bud is prone to breaking branches), etc.?


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 20, 2014)

12 hours and not a single response?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2014)

Can't really comment about your res etc as I am a soil grower. But if you are going vertical get a screen to tie eveything onto (unless you feel you have the space to grow them normally). I try and keep my vertical lights hung around 1 metre (3-4 feet apart) as light waves can cancel each other out when coming from two different sources too close to each other (well, in physics they certainly do). If you use a screen then you don't need to worry about support for the plants, and as far as the size of the circle, my advise would be to maximise your space. So if you are using a tent then have the screens around the walls of the tent to give your lights maximum spread across the verical canopy. I have fans blowing down ontop my vertical grow as I find when you move air with the fans blowing upwards, you get a lot of leaf burn. Just a few suggestions from over here.
It has been Easter weekend which is probably why there is a lack of responses. 
Good luck,
DST


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> 12 hours and not a single response?


I know. MOST of the posts on my thread are mine. I really think people just don't give a shit unless there's something in it for them.


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I know. MOST of the posts on my thread are mine. I really think people just don't give a shit unless there's something in it for them.


not true,im always lurking,i just never really have much to say.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2014)

genuity said:


> not true,im always lurking,i just never really have much to say.


What you just said is appreciated, and I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling that way.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2014)

chill winston, it was only 12 hours, and someone did chime in (me, lol).......on some forums you can wait a day or more for a response (like pc technical forums), but people will always get round to saying something. The key word here (in life) is patience....and with stoners it's always good to put pictures of sticky buds up which is like shite for flies!


----------



## LilT211 (May 1, 2014)

DST said:


> Can't really comment about your res etc as I am a soil grower. But if you are going vertical get a screen to tie eveything onto (unless you feel you have the space to grow them normally). I try and keep my vertical lights hung around 1 metre (3-4 feet apart) as light waves can cancel each other out when coming from two different sources too close to each other (well, in physics they certainly do). If you use a screen then you don't need to worry about support for the plants, and as far as the size of the circle, my advise would be to maximise your space. So if you are using a tent then have the screens around the walls of the tent to give your lights maximum spread across the verical canopy. I have fans blowing down ontop my vertical grow as I find when you move air with the fans blowing upwards, you get a lot of leaf burn. Just a few suggestions from over here.
> It has been Easter weekend which is probably why there is a lack of responses.
> Good luck,
> DST


Do you have any pics of your setup? Would really appreciate a visual. I have a 4x4x7 tent and was thinking of growing four in the center of the tent around the bulb. You're saying place them against each wall? A little help here thanks.


----------



## LilT211 (May 1, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I know. MOST of the posts on my thread are mine. I really think people just don't give a shit unless there's something in it for them.


I think most ppl here aren't ignoring you or any thread. The view count shows that. I know for me I read this thread and most of my questions were answered and I never even needed to butt in lol. Im watching, listening and most importantly learning. Please continue.


----------



## Dezracer (May 1, 2014)

LilT211 said:


> Do you have any pics of your setup? Would really appreciate a visual. I have a 4x4x7 tent and was thinking of growing four in the center of the tent around the bulb. You're saying place them against each wall? A little help here thanks.


There are lots of pics of his setup in the club 600 thread. He started the thread so he's even got pics right at the beginning of it, easy to find


----------



## DST (May 1, 2014)

I think most of my pics are not here due to the switch over in site software. They have said the albums are safe though.

Anyway, just switching over to 12/12 now so expecting the screen to be full (he say's crossing fingers)
2 x 200mm cool tubes, 2x600w, 10 inch can/filter and an 8 inch fan with fans for air circulation blowing down from the roof where fresh air is pumped out from the top of the cab. 





slainte, DST


----------



## headbandrocker (May 1, 2014)

Howdy guys,I am building a vert room this weekend and have a few questions
You might be able to help me with:
1) what is the proper distance to run the plants to the bare bulb 600s?
(bulbs will be on a mover with 6 total bulbs )
2) I will be building my specs around bubba nubs football shaped 8 racks idea
And wonder what the best layout for bulbs would be
(was thinking 3 tier with 2 bulbs per tier) 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated,thanks in advance
Bless


----------



## LilT211 (May 1, 2014)

DST said:


> I think most of my pics are not here due to the switch over in site software. They have said the albums are safe though.
> 
> Anyway, just switching over to 12/12 now so expecting the screen to be full (he say's crossing fingers)
> 2 x 200mm cool tubes, 2x600w, 10 inch can/filter and an 8 inch fan with fans for air circulation blowing down from the roof where fresh air is pumped out from the top of the cab.
> ...


Moment of silence... Wow man if i can come half way close to that i'll be grateful. Got off of work and it did me good to see a visual like this. Plants look real healthy man. Thanks for the visual it's really hard trying to go back and read older posts, sometimes years, and the pics aren't showing up. Thanks for digging thru the archives and finding one. I think that for my setup it would be better for me to have the fan still pointing upward. My tent is now inside of an air-conditioned room so I'm just going to exhaust thru the top ports and negative pressure in some clean air. Room is going to be kept between 65 and 68 degrees. Even with the hot exhaust air i think the ambient temperature outside of the tent but inside of the room should be no more than 75 degrees. Enough about my setup... what type of screen are you using? looks like fencing but I'm not sure. I am really interested in a vertScrog setup but I'm really clueless on whether to build the screen in the middle or build it along the walls of the tent like you did. Any differences or specific reason you went with your setup?


----------



## DST (May 2, 2014)

@headbandrocker, as long as you have good air circulation blowing between your fans and the plants I would think the same as in a horizontal set up. (foot to 1.5 feet)...I think the best person to ask since I run cool tubes is whodatnation, he runs a bare bulb vertical set up and has great pics. He's running a light mover on his with one bulb though. And to get a proper assessment the size of the area you are working with would be great to know.

@LilT211, these are not old pics, I took them last night. Anyway you can have the fans pointing down or up, I have found down is better otherwise your leaves get "leaf burn" as wind tends to blow down on plants in nature, if you are blowing wind up to the leaves this is when they burn. For the screen I am using tomato netting which I can replace or continue to use depending on how careful I am harvesting. I think metal chicken wire would work best, and definitely set up against the walls, as far away from the light source as possible. I chose my set up as I am living in an apartment and have limited grow space and have to keep my grow outside of the main living area. So I thought what would I do with 1.2metre (4 feet squared) to get the most, and due to me being greeding I followed my good friend Jigfresh (also check out his vertical grows). And that's about that, have a good day Vertical people (although I do like to be horizontal for a good part of the day)


----------



## LilT211 (May 2, 2014)

DST said:


> @headbandrocker, as long as you have good air circulation blowing between your fans and the plants I would think the same as in a horizontal set up. (foot to 1.5 feet)...I think the best person to ask since I run cool tubes is whodatnation, he runs a bare bulb vertical set up and has great pics. He's running a light mover on his with one bulb though. And to get a proper assessment the size of the area you are working with would be great to know.
> 
> @LilT211, these are not old pics, I took them last night. Anyway you can have the fans pointing down or up, I have found down is better otherwise your leaves get "leaf burn" as wind tends to blow down on plants in nature, if you are blowing wind up to the leaves this is when they burn. For the screen I am using tomato netting which I can replace or continue to use depending on how careful I am harvesting. I think metal chicken wire would work best, and definitely set up against the walls, as far away from the light source as possible. I chose my set up as I am living in an apartment and have limited grow space and have to keep my grow outside of the main living area. So I thought what would I do with 1.2metre (4 feet squared) to get the most, and due to me being greeding I followed my good friend Jigfresh (also check out his vertical grows). And that's about that, have a good day Vertical people (although I do like to be horizontal for a good part of the day)


DST thanks for snapping those pics. I didn't know they were that recent. Ever since RIU switched over a lot of pics have vanished wasn't sure how old those stills were. Im really thinking of giving my room the best i can. Trying to see if i can have one fan oscillating above my canopy while still having on dead center only for the light. I guess in a way both fans working in conjunction would make for a lot of air circulation. My space is also (16sqft.) How many ladies do you currently have in there or how many would you suggest? The tomato netting doesn't look like a bad idea. Mad a scrog and after realizing some strains grow 1-3 inches in one day that my little twine contraption wasn't going to cut it.

After this post Im heading over to jigfresh's journal for some informative morning reading
Thanks for the sound advice


----------



## Dezracer (May 2, 2014)

@ Lilt211 - Sorry if I led you down the wrong path with the pics suggestion, I forget that a lot of pics didn't make it through the transition here on RIU.

Thanks D for stepping in. U da man, as usual


----------



## DST (May 2, 2014)

I guess with the lighs being bare, you will probably want some air blowing up onto the bulb, which is what most seem to do (whodatnation, doobiebrother do it). I have always wondered about blowing air directly onto a hot bulb though that is not in a cool tube, it's kind of like creating a fan based heater. Like a greenhouse heater where the element heats up and air is blown over it to create hot air. I would have thought that blowing air down (or up) the side channels of the light is better. Then you are creating a cool channel of air around the light. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

i have a fan in the center blowing up and a 6in fan suckig out in the top center ac is brought in with two bathroom fart fans and blows down out a 3in flex ducting with 2 in holes in the bottom. i will get the pics up on photobucket tonight and post them


----------



## Guzias1 (May 5, 2014)

me too :] 

i also picked up a tube to hook up the exhaust out .. dropped my temps muchh lower. vert tubes work really well for us in small spaces..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> me too :]
> 
> i also picked up a tube to hook up the exhaust out .. dropped my temps muchh lower. vert tubes work really well for us in small spaces..


i have been looking at them i would like to add a 600 to my vert setup and it would lower the cooling load. i am building a cab so i can have flat garden with two kessil h350s


----------



## m4s73r (May 9, 2014)

So its been a min since i was last on here. But i joined the 600 club about 6weeks ago. Bought a Solis Tech 600 digital with a super hps bulb. doing a perpetual vert with hempy buckets and maxi bloom dry. Using the last of my ffof in there now with 4 of 7 plants. EDIT. after seeing the pic on my computer from my phone ill throw one up tonight with the light off.


----------



## Dezracer (May 13, 2014)

I have finished my harvest and cleared out my room. All that's left is to convince the wifey to let me go another round before shutting down for a while. Then I can set up the vertical lighting system and go for it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2014)

quick garden pic


----------



## a senile fungus (May 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> quick garden pic


This is exactly what I wanna do! What are the room dimensions? How many plants?

I'd like a perpetual vert setup, maybe 3 plants every three to four weeks...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2014)

it is 5 ft by 5 ft and 7ft tall. i have had as many as 50 plants in there. i have 15 in there now. 1- 10 gal, 1- 7 gal, 1- 6 gal, 6- 2gal, and the rest are 1 gal pots. i have racks on the walls i can put 1 gal pots or two gal grow bags in. one corner is cut off on a 45 and the door is there. i had to do that because the room it is in is small, and that was the only way to work a door with room to move things. i have i light mover in there, but it is down so i can shorten the length of the stroke to 15 in from 28 in. the plants on the ground are 24 to 28 inches from the dirt. i hope this helps.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (May 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> it is 5 ft by 5 ft and 7ft tall. i have had as many as 50 plants in there. i have 15 in there now. 1- 10 gal, 1- 7 gal, 1- 6 gal, 6- 2gal, and the rest are 1 gal pots. i have racks on the walls i can put 1 gal pots or two gal grow bags in. one corner is cut off on a 45 and the door is there. i had to do that because the room it is in is small, and that was the only way to work a door with room to move things. i have i light mover in there, but it is down so i can shorten the length of the stroke to 15 in from 28 in. the plants on the ground are 24 to 28 inches from the dirt. i hope this helps.


Thank you, as I get closer to making my room a reality I may be coming in here for help and ideas. Thanks guys


----------



## Dezracer (May 27, 2014)

I hung my tube, turned the fan around and ran the ducting for my upcoming vertical grow.
I still need to figure out if I want to leave the filter there or not. It's tall so I'd have to prop the plants up on blocks. I think I'd rather have them sitting on the floor.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2014)

Dez, see my comments on the 600 club thread, I think it's golden the way it is.....


----------



## scarecrow77 (May 29, 2014)

he


genuity said:


> i feel ya on that dez,i miss vert too.
> id like to setup one 600 vert 4x4,6 level octagon.
> one day.


 hey genuity..theres a member on mns forum that has the set up you mentioned ..octagon shape ..hes using 4" waven pipe in a snake shape around the inside with holes drilled for 3" net pots about 50 plants I think pulling 2gpw under 1000 ..he was using 1 of those reflecters the same shape as the room..impressive growing...shantibaba was very impressed with it he said he never seen that style of grow before..i no this old thread ...it could be you for all I know ..lol..scarecrow77


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got my room ready so now I need to get some plants going.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2014)

looks like a hell of a room Dez


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck ya dez! I love it! I'm glad you get to keep growing! That's fucking awesome!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2014)

I am going to end up running the 1K bulb and ballast this run but hope Gen is cool with me posting pics in here still. This is the official Vertical thread as far as I'm concerned. I only plan to post info on the grow here, my journal and the club 600 thread. I'll get another 600 eventually and will adjust the room accordingly but for now this is all I have to work with.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

oh I am sure he'll be fine with it


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2014)

you know this man!!! lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2014)

Now I will just need to see if I can do this room some justice, lol. It seems so big inside when it's empty that I can't imagine even filling half of it up anymore. I'm very excited to see how this run goes. This may end up going perpetual depending on how many plants I end up with. I'm thinking the clones should all be rooted and seeds all sprouted by this weekend. It will partly depend on how many males I get out of the Peacock seeds though. 
Perpetual would really be cool now that I am just growing for personal smoke so I'm hopeful I can find the time and a new veg light to make it happen. I liked having this room running perpetual before so it would be great to see it full of plants again. Last time I had shelves and two 600s in there. I'm not sure how shelves would work with a single light source that doesn't move.


----------



## laced23z (Jun 13, 2014)

Im not knocking anybodies grow on here but most of the verts that i have seen on here are not even vertical grows you could easly build a proper vert system with some 2"x2" and 2"x4" wood that way you have shelfs to support ur plants when ur plants just sit on the ground and you slap a light in the middle of it how does that make it a vert it doesnt and a vert is a bunch of smaller plants that way you can get more under less light thats the whole purpose of a vert i have been growing vert style for over 6 yrs im passionate about my style of growing and of course my growing of quality


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2014)

your style of vert is just that,your style.....
are you saying big plants can not be grown vert?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 14, 2014)

It's all about perspective, IMO. For some people vert growing just means hanging the light that way. For some it means growing your plants up the walls from the floor and for some it means a multi level system. To me, they are all vert setups even though they're different. I've had shelves in mine with plants on the floor too and I've had multi level hydro systems. This time I will just have some on the floor and some propped up on blocks that will be tied back to my screen. I still consider it a vert grow because the plants are receiving their light from the vertically hung bulb.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> It's all about perspective, IMO. For some people vert growing just means hanging the light that way. For some it means growing your plants up the walls from the floor and for some it means a multi level system. To me, they are all vert setups even though they're different. I've had shelves in mine with plants on the floor too and I've had multi level hydro systems. This time I will just have some on the floor and some propped up on blocks that will be tied back to my screen. I still consider it a vert grow because the plants are receiving their light from the vertically hung bulb.


well put dez


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

laced23z said:


> Im not knocking anybodies grow on here but most of the verts that i have seen on here are not even vertical grows you could easly build a proper vert system with some 2"x2" and 2"x4" wood that way you have shelfs to support ur plants when ur plants just sit on the ground and you slap a light in the middle of it how does that make it a vert it doesnt and a vert is a bunch of smaller plants that way you can get more under less light thats the whole purpose of a vert i have been growing vert style for over 6 yrs im passionate about my style of growing and of course my growing of quality


I always love the comments when people first try and make themselves out to not be crapping on others. I don't normally tell people to stfu, but please, stfu! or as we say in the Netherlands, "hou je bek man!" So what, you have to have shelves to have a vertical grow, with a zillion small plants on them. Well here's a VERTICAL grow with 6 plants, + 1 that has been removed to take the picture (for this grow I removed the shelves I previously had). The plants are all in probably what you would class as 5gallon pots. Try and tell me that this is not vertical growing. 

Oh, and please try and take a breath (or insert a full stop/period) when you are typing, it might not make you sound so 2x4! BTW, a 2x4 is a short thick plank, incase you didn't understand that. Now go back to your vertical grow and next time, try and be nice to people and not throw out underhand comments. 
Pic of my plants on the ground with a couple of lights flung in the middle.....ahahahahaha.


slainte, DST


----------



## only1realhigh (Jun 17, 2014)

How did this vertical grow start, hummmm, well back in early 2000 on OverGrow.com and Cannabis World.com we did Scrog and Sog, a lot talked about yields and plant count in the method of growing. Now Shelf growing was another type in limited space. Lights can be hung vertically or horizontally and some only one way.
The idea of vertical growing really only referred to the Scrog method back than. It was a horizontal screen or a vertical screen because the plant grow vertically naturally regardless of how the light is hung.
Trellising the plant was up against the walls and if you did four of them in a grow are with vertically hung bulbs than you increased your sq ft of grow area that the plants covered and could get the bud facing the light where it counts the most.
Now I seen the coliseum grow system, as a Scroger, well I went from a horizontal screen to a vertical screen. I think a few others worked with the idea also, but I built a metal frame to wrap a screen round it increasing the sq ft of grow area. 2' x 6' screen = 12 sq ft and the system took only a 3 sq ft area and set on a lazy suesan. The idea was it spun around for wheelchair access. I wanted to help those that needed a system they could work and grow with.
Okay not saying "I invented vertical grow style" NOT at all, just it started back 11 to 12 years ago when a few took the horizontal screen and went vertical with it.
Hanging a screen from the ceiling to floor was a style of Trellising, or it could be would framed.
I agree with another's words, vertical is done many ways, just depends on ones style and need, but remember the plant grows vertical, so it is not the plant rather other factors in the grow set up, could be light, could be screen, but there is Trellis method and Shelfing methods all I seen back in early 2000 or sooner.
To me none of this is new, just a different twist to it, individualized. So please grow on and enjoy how you do it and share how you do it. There are tricks to learn for each method and we can only get better with each grow.


----------



## only1realhigh (Jun 17, 2014)

One other thing, not bad mouthing any one, but since 1998 I have learned that if you look and dig hard enough you will find that some one already tried or did what you think is new with this plant. I think the only think that comes up new is system designs, but the principal of how it works was already out there, again just a new individual twist to it. Even my rotating system was out done by a shelves along 3 walls for wheelchair access, this was improved with the wide door having shelves added to it, but it was a sog method on the selves in truth (small plants grown in high numbers for a yield) tagged wag for wall of green. This was done in 2004 up in Canada for my friend and I am sure sooner by some one else.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 17, 2014)

That's interesting stuff. I like the setup you're running too.

Thanks for posting in here.


----------



## JazzyLady (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's the problem. This is my first grow and I have have made some interesting mistakes. 

First mistake.. I didn't know how big these plants could get. I pretty much thought they would be like 3 feet tall, and I might get maybe an ounce off each plant. 

Next mistake... grew them from seeds on a T5. Was told not to raise the light until the plants got close to touching it. The light light was 8 inches when they started growing and I have not moved until two days ago. I moved it up 24 inches and the plants grew 9 inches in TWO DAYS.... oh holy mother of god.. now I am scared. They are truly growing like weeds. I dont have the flowering room ready!

Third mistake.. I can only grow twelve plants at a time. So, I decided to grow 12 seeds. (idiot.. idiot.. idiot)

I've attached a couple of photos from what I am doing. I am right in the middle of changing this room into a flowering room. Right now I have the lights on Veg, with a T5 light. 

Fourth mistake ... read lots of posts about scrogging and so I decided to go that way. I figured I could control the growth. So I developed two different types of scrog screens. Four that are flat and 8 that are vertical. The first four go together. The other 8 will go around the first four. I'll hang a grow light in the center. My thinking is that the grow lights are always around a center, so why not make the floor area a grow space as well. 

After I built the scrog screens and see how big the plants will be, I am stunned. 

Here is my problem question... will plants that are around and under a light grow better if the light is vertical, or if the light is hanging normally? I have a tube light that can be used either way. 

I've put in a photo of the room that I am currently building. My plan is to have the four flat scrogs will go in the white tray, its a 4x4 foot tray, the other eight, on 2x4 foot frames will be vertical around it. Light will hang in center. Do I hang the 1000 watt light vertical or horizontal? I also have a 4 foot light track. I am not confined to keeping plants in the tray, just the ones with the flat scrogs. I'm working in 5 gallon air pots (god those are expensive), and when I started growing, I thought that 12 plants in 5 gallon pots would fit under a light for a 4 x 4 space. It's taken until the plants got bigger than I realized what an idiot I am. Can a total novice do this? 

Will this set up get enough lights to the plants that are vertical and are about 3 feet from the 1000watt light? 

They are 36 days old from seed. The strains are LSD, THC Pro, Pineapple Chunk, Juicy Fruity Chronic, Cotton Candy, Candy Kush and Strawberry Blu Diesel. I have looped them every other day checking for bugs. PH is kept at 6.2, running 1200 PPM using xtream nutes. (which I do not like). 

Am I off base? Will this work?


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

I would continue and hang the light vertically. The plants with the horizontal screens will still be fine to grow under a vertically hung light. The only spot that might not be the greatest is directly under the light that hangs vertically. I think it should work, all you are basically doing is utilising the floor space as well as the vertical space, so it's more like a Stadium grow, which is just another term for the same thing. If your access is goog to the plants and you can move them (which it looks like you can) you should be fine. What dimensions for the flower area are you using?


----------



## JazzyLady (Jul 8, 2014)

DST said:


> I would continue and hang the light vertically. The plants with the horizontal screens will still be fine to grow under a vertically hung light. The only spot that might not be the greatest is directly under the light that hangs vertically. I think it should work, all you are basically doing is utilising the floor space as well as the vertical space, so it's more like a Stadium grow, which is just another term for the same thing. If your access is goog to the plants and you can move them (which it looks like you can) you should be fine. What dimensions for the flower area are you using?


The room dimension isnt the limitation, its the light. The room is 12 x 9.5. I have a 4x4 tray that I do ebb and flow with. I have a 1000wt HPS, an Apollo LED , and a 400 gavita lights. I want to grow with black dog led. I am only using these lights for this single grow. So, my plan is to put the 1000watt vertical, and then above it on a 4 ft track hang the led. I dont think the LED I have is very good, or do I know if it is good at all, so was just going to use it as fill light. I have four wall fans, and a 1400 BTU air conditioner in a sealed room.


----------



## only1realhigh (Jul 8, 2014)

If you can get the plants under the SCROG screen now and start training them it would be great. If your plant seems extra long, bring the branch up to the screen and bend 90 degrees and run the branch horizontally on the under side of the screen. Leave about a inch or two of the top so it pokes up thru the hole in the screen. Once it grows a few more inchs you move it over to the next hole. You can wind the branch tops all over the screen this way placing the tops where you want them.
Also remember once your under the screen you do not have to get every branch trained under the screen. You can just remove smaller ones and excessive growth out of the way. Some like to top the plant when using the scrog method and others do not.
Your area will work fine from what I read.


----------



## JazzyLady (Jul 8, 2014)

only1realhigh said:


> If you can get the plants under the SCROG screen now and start training them it would be great. If your plant seems extra long, bring the branch up to the screen and bend 90 degrees and run the branch horizontally on the under side of the screen. Leave about a inch or two of the top so it pokes up thru the hole in the screen. Once it grows a few more inchs you move it over to the next hole. You can wind the branch tops all over the screen this way placing the tops where you want them.
> Also remember once your under the screen you do not have to get every branch trained under the screen. You can just remove smaller ones and excessive growth out of the way. Some like to top the plant when using the scrog method and others do not.
> Your area will work fine from what I read.


"Tall" isnt my problem... "Short" is. I left the T5 light on them for a very long time. As a n00b, I didnt know that I had to continue to raise the light. I was told I needed to wait until the plants got close to the light. So.. they just got fatter, and fatter. Attached is a photo.. look at the stem. Its nearly thicker than a screwdriver, and the plant is just barely 12 inches tall. I think plants are more bendable after they get a drink, so I am going to transplant tomorrow after they get watered. I am going to go for the scrog. Thanks much for your tips. 

Almost forgot.. in the two days since I raised the light, they have grown nearly 6 inches. Its been like watching time-lapsed photography... totally freakin amazing.


----------



## only1realhigh (Jul 8, 2014)

Each person finds their method of what they do. I used to raise my plants under the T5 lamp until they reached sexual majurity. Basically kept them on 18 hours of light until they should me their sex, than I moved them under a 400 watt hps lamp for more serious vegy stage before topping and flowering them.
If you get a harden stem, rolling it between your fingers and a pinching pressure will make it more plyable for the bend, others just move the top to a new hole in the screen, but I always preferred a full screen and took the branch to the screen and than bent it 90 degrees to run horizontally with the screen. When new branchs grow of that one you train them out to other holes in the screen filling it up and making it a screen of buds under the light. Spacing them apart is another thing one needs to learn as to many tops to close together means alot of smaller buds to trim, and this does not always mean more weight for the grow. The best to you JazzLady.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2014)

If short is your problem, Jazzlady. like, Only1realhigh said get them under the screen and start to train them. Do you know what sort of stretch the strains have in flower? It's always difficult to estimate when to flip when running new strains in a vertical set up..
I am not sure if I would bother adding a horizontally hung light when you have a 1k light shining out vertically. Again, something you can see when plants are in situ.I prefer doing things in a hand on way and then amending as I go along.


----------



## GanjaGanjaKushKush (Jul 10, 2014)

Some 3x crazy and querkle


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2014)

A little vertical goodness to start the morning...


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

well shake yo tail feather.........


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 17, 2014)

These were taken a couple of days ago. I've since done done some light topping of the Peacocks (right hand side).


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2014)

Sub'd I will do this in time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2014)

also on board..
think time has come
next run, a few weeks away....


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

I really want to follow DST's suggestion and let them be for another week but the wife is already asking about the bill and stuff. She likes to budget for our larger bills and when I grow, the elec bill is one of them. It will probably be in the $250-300/mo range while running the 1k. I will swap it out for a 600 at some point and bring the plants in a little closer. I just need the extra funds to buy a new 600 ballast and bulbs. I'll sell the 1k ballast and bulb after to recover some $.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Sub'd I will do this in time.


Don't wait. Your future self will kick your ass for every day you wait. Mine did!


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

2x6's Dez, thats the future bru! Mrs Dez will not worry about bills when she see results.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I really want to follow DST's suggestion and let them be for another week but the wife is already asking about the bill and stuff. She likes to budget for our larger bills and when I grow, the elec bill is one of them. It will probably be in the $250-300/mo range while running the 1k. I will swap it out for a 600 at some point and bring the plants in a little closer. I just need the extra funds to buy a new 600 ballast and bulbs. I'll sell the 1k ballast and bulb after to recover some $.


There is no way your power bill will notice the difference between a 6 and a thouie- maybe if your AC cooling is all hacked up, but that's a separate issue.

But if your concern is to stay small, run two sixes in a five foot tall silo. This could easily produce five # a run, plenty to pay the bills.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

I have run that before too. There is about a $50 difference between running a 600 and a 1k on my power bill. Running a 1k for 18 hrs a day will be even more than that. She's used to our bill when I run a single 600 and a t8 veg light. She's just concerned with what it's going to cost us. I'm not worried at all about the power Co, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

I would really like to run the 2x6 setup again. It really comes down to how busy I can stay with work. I just need to be able to afford the electric bill every month and it's all good.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have run that before too. There is about a $50 difference between running a 600 and a 1k on my power bill. Running a 1k for 18 hrs a day will be even more than that. She's used to our bill when I run a single 600 and a t8 veg light. She's just concerned with what it's going to cost us. I'm not worried at all about the power Co, lol


Another power saving trick that I've proven to myself just over the last month is to run your veg on this schedule;
6 hours on
6 hours off
Repeat

Also known as the 'navy watch' schedule because navy watches onboard ship used to run the same way.

This does NOT induce flowering, although you will see preflowers. It saves power, seems to encourage root development and stretch.

Then again, the stretch could be the result of my use of HPS light in veg. You see, I'm looking FOR the stretch in an effort to get the veg girls nice and tall for the vertical trellis.

Another fun fact with this schedule is that you can now run two rooms on a flip schedule and they both stay in veg!

I think I just saved your marriage...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

One more thing; if $50 a month on the power bill is a determining factor in your style of grow, we need to up your grams per kWh statistic, STAT!

Nothing better for that than goin' vertical!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> also on board..
> think time has come
> next run, a few weeks away....


I see you've been surfing my posts a lot lately, doing your homework? If you want to start a thread about it, do the @ScreenName thing with me and I'll give you my best thoughts about your plans.

Most people get to spend four figures to hear those words come out of my mouth- and they think it's the deal of the century.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> One more thing; if $50 a month on the power bill is a determining factor in your style of grow, we need to up your grams per kWh statistic, STAT!
> 
> Nothing better for that than goin' vertical!


That's part of why I went back to vertical. My yields weren't stellar running a single 600 over a 3x3 tray. I would get around 10oz on average per run that way. With vertical I was killing that number before so I went back starting with this run.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

next monday i will be building a 54 in x 72 in octagon out of the old room. it will use the light mover for now, but 2 600 are in the plans. i get to use a cabinet shop for the buid so i can take some good pics fore you guys thinking about vert


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

That sounds like a cool project. How many levels are you planning on having?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm interested in the various ways people do vertical gardening. In my case I am plant count limited, so trees are the order of the day; I'm growing them onto a trellis that's over six feet tall by four feet across. Four of these ladies sit round table style, shaking hands around the two stacked bulbs inside. 

It's only one level because I wanted all the water on the ground, so that meant growing tall plants.

They do take maybe a week or two longer to get to six feet than four- but it's half again or even twice the yield!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That sounds like a cool project. How many levels are level planning on having?


4 or 5 like my old room , but it will start at the floor. I will lay it out and see.TStik i run a multilevel sog with shelvesfor 2 gal grow bags. I have pics on here and my thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That's part of why I went back to vertical. My yields weren't stellar running a single 600 over a 3x3 tray. I would get around 10oz on average per run that way. With vertical I was killing that number before so I went back starting with this run.


I've heard of people running an HPS thouie AND an MH thouie over a 3x3, IN A TENT! One dude said 'it was bright as Ja in there but the plants went batshit'- they absolutely loved it. IIRC, he said the only reason he didn't continue was that AC was an adventure in there and he couldn't figure out how to scale it up and not fry everything. 

Noooooo DOUBT. That's pushing 200W/ft². Whoa! It does make a guy wonder, though...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> 4 or 5 like my old room , but it will start at the floor. I will lay it out and see.TStik i run a multilevel sog with shelvesfor 2 gal grow bags. I have pics on here and my thread.


Yes, I saw a thread with a stadium grow with metal shelves on casters, can roll them in n out, right? That's what my mind's eye is seeing, anyway.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I see you've been surfing my posts a lot lately, doing your homework? If you want to start a thread about it, do the @ScreenName thing with me and I'll give you my best thoughts about your plans.
> 
> Most people get to spend four figures to hear those words come out of my mouth- and they think it's the deal of the century.


on board with this too !...

got a few questions..... can't think of em at the moment.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, a bit less baked this morning..

trying to figure out how to go vert, while in the middle of perpetual grow.
Flowering in a 4x4, with a 600 & 400 HPS
veging in 3x3 with T5's & 250cfl
I have another 3x3 I'm not using at the moment, 
thinking of moving the 400 into the empty 3x3 to finish
the last plants already in flower, pulling the other1/2 of the tent next week
go vert in 4x4 with the 600, with plants in veg now,
then go vert in 400 after this run.
Thoughts?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2014)

The above confused me, so let me start with some basics; the fact that you're running perpetual is good, just start at the beginning, in early veg.

Grow that first target batch from clones as your first vertical, and the rest will follow.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

I would say it depends on the height you are working with, Bob. For me vert becomes worth it when you can add canopy footprint to the fixed area you are working with. If it was me, I would be using the 600 and 400 stacked on top of each other in the 4x4 area. Keep your existing veg area and then you can always do something else in the 3x3 if you want to.

Things that I have found out in my vertical journey.

1/ plants like to be blown down upon. If you have fans blowing up into your space you will probably get wind burn on the leaves.

2/ get fresh air coming into the top and bottom of the cab. Especially if your using cool tubes and your filter is down below, which it often needs to be in a vert set up if, you are utilising the top part of the area for plants and light spread. Fresh air falling down onto your plants with fans blowing down is one of the best improvements I have made.

3/ Like normal growing, if you are restrcited by numbers, veg time pays off. Grow them big and keep them trained back against a net or gate/whatever to obtain max light spread. I,E don't let the plants smother your lights, this seriously effects yield.

4/ Having shelves: a previous poster complained that people where not growing vertical as they didn't have shelves with 4zillion small plants on them. No worries, each to their own. If you are going to create shelves and use multiple lights, ensure the medium that your plants on the shelves grow in, are well protected from the heat and glare from your lights. Not doing so seriously reduces root health, can often dry roots out, and is generally a ballache for the health and stamina of your ladies.

5/ Growing them big. You can create individual scrog screens vertically very easily. And the good thing is with vertical you can grow 6 foot tall plants if you have the height. Spread them out and watch as you get main colas growing out the middle of your plants

I am sure I'll add more in time. Any more Q's just let us know

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

Seems it confused me as well, lol. I guess with perpetual just get your vegging plants ready to go into a vertical set up and choose the area you are doing it in. You can also add to/take away and run vertical in a perpetual way...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2014)

I like DST's list, except for the bit about blowing down from the top.

I'm blowing air UP from near the floor, where it's coolest. I blow it up because hot air rises. The entire silo is porous, so air moves out throughout its surface area. I do not get wind burn because I don't blow air at the plants, only up the silo. This works extremely well for me.

His advice about insulating root boxes is great stuff!

His number five is my own blueprint; my ScrOG screens stand over six feet tall by four feet wide. They stand on 27 gallon tuffboxes, one to a plant. My best individual is 2 1/2 # so far, and I know there is plenty more potential.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2014)

Tnx for the info, 
sorry for confusion (woulda been waay worse last night..lol)
I think the confusion is me trying to go vert in the middle of an established perpetual grow.
I think I will just wait until I finish up everything now that I have in flower,
clean everything up, 
stack the 600 & 400 in the 4x4.
I have 5 & 5, Fireballs / Dog in veg, bout a month in
that will give me time to sex, clone & start fresh.
which will leave time for more reading up on diff set ups & techniques 

Tnx for the help guy's

 bOb


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2014)

Also my thoughts on the three tents, was eventually have vert in two,
one in veg being trained, one in flower, run 600 HPS in 4x4 flower tent,
400 MH in 3x3veg. Remaining 3x3, T5's, for Moms & clones.
As flower tent finishes, all I need to do is switch bulbs
in tents, & start veg again in vacant tent.

confusion level 1- 10 ?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

I am about at Level 8 confussled...I'll watch this space and sling my 2 cents in when required..

And Ttystikk, it relates more to the air movement over the plants leaves rather than the air cooling of the light. Normally in a grow the fans are above the plants blowing across the tops creating air ciculation and movement. Cold air is heavier than hot air hence why I use a 2nd inlet at the top so the cold air comes in, then gets blown downward by the fans pointing down. I am using cool tubes (or fool tubes as some cocky folks like to say) so I have a big old 8 inch fan blowing up through the lights to cool them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2014)

DST said:


> I am about at Level 8 confussled...I'll watch this space and sling my 2 cents in when required..
> 
> And Ttystikk, it relates more to the air movement over the plants leaves rather than the air cooling of the light. Normally in a grow the fans are above the plants blowing across the tops creating air ciculation and movement. Cold air is heavier than hot air hence why I use a 2nd inlet at the top so the cold air comes in, then gets blown downward by the fans pointing down. I am using cool tubes (or fool tubes as some cocky folks like to say) so I have a big old 8 inch fan blowing up through the lights to cool them.


Same as me....


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2014)

DST said:


> I am about at Level 8 confussled...I'll watch this space and sling my 2 cents in when required..
> 
> And Ttystikk, it relates more to the air movement over the plants leaves rather than the air cooling of the light. Normally in a grow the fans are above the plants blowing across the tops creating air ciculation and movement. Cold air is heavier than hot air hence why I use a 2nd inlet at the top so the cold air comes in, then gets blown downward by the fans pointing down. I am using cool tubes (or fool tubes as some cocky folks like to say) so I have a big old 8 inch fan blowing up through the lights to cool them.


Ok, you're running cool tubes and that makes a difference.

I'm running bare bulbs, either 2 x HPS thouies or 2 x 860W CDM. The one and only fan needed is laid on its back across the tops of the tuffboxes. 

It's a sizeable fan, a Lasko 'Wind Machine 3300' it's like one size up from a square box window fan- which would also probably work.

It blows air up beside the bulbs, not at them, and also next to the plants. The breeze and gentle turbulence keeps everyone happy and dancing. 

The cooling fan draws air from near the ceiling and blows it straight down through an 8" Icebox brand water to air heat exchanger and on down a length of duct to exit just about the system control bucket. This is where all the condensed moisture returns, back to the RDWC the plants drew it from.

Warmth travels up through the Super Silo, and straight back down the vertical cooling stack.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

my se up is like yours i run a 9in fan in the center and have the cool air at the top around the outside. the only air on the plants is cool low speed flow from the top down


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

i have seen box fans burn some plants up stayaway from them bob. honeywell maks the one i have.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have seen box fans burn some plants up stayaway from them bob. honeywell maks the one i have.


You never aim the fan directly at the plants, doesn't matter what fan it is, that will burn leaves. 

I aim them straight up, past both bulbs and plants. It really does work quite well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yea the grows i am talking about had a circle smaller than the fan so with them straight up it was stil all over the plants.My small fan keeps a tight column of air we all point them straight up i think.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea the grows i am talking about had a circle smaller than the fan so with them straight up it was stil all over the plants.My small fan keeps a tight column of air we all point them straight up i think.


Some guys point them at the bulbs, and I think this is bad practice. One, it constantly buffets them, two it reduces the bulb's operating temperature, three is the risk of stuff being blown into them. I think the first affects longevity, the second affects spectrum and the third is an obvious hazard that must be accounted for in a bare bulb installation.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have no movement with the one i have now but i have had that with other fans. I run a mover so my bulb moves up and down on a pully


----------



## Javadog (Jul 21, 2014)

DSTs suggestion was provocative too.

I imagine blowing downward, gently, in 
the ring the plants live in, and back up in
the center, where the lamp is...

JD


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2014)

ttystikk, how do you find the cool box? I have one as well but never installed as I never got the pump, chiller, water res etc? I pay far too much for water to be running fresh from the tap to waste to run so that wasn't an option.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2014)

DST said:


> ttystikk, how do you find the cool box? I have one as well but never installed as I never got the pump, chiller, water res etc? I pay far too much for water to be running fresh from the tap to waste to run so that wasn't an option.


The 'Icebox' is simply an air to water heat exchange core inside a molded plastic shroud with round 8" duct flanges. Passing cold water through it while blowing warm growroom air across it will cool the air, and under certain conditions, it will also condense air, aka dehuey.

The 8" Iceboxes don't offer a lot of surface area, do they aren't effective for larger spaces.

A car radiator does exactly the same thing, put a box fan or squirrelcage blower behind it and you have the same thing, only bigger.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2014)

I can discuss how to make that water cold, but it will have to be later; I've got errands to run!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2014)

Please do. :0)


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 23, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I can discuss how to make that water cold, but it will have to be later; I've got errands to run!





Javadog said:


> Please do. :0)


Okay, I can elaborate. There are several options for sources of water to cool your system. One is to simply tap the municipal supply, provided it's cold enough. This works well in winter and poorly in summer when it's really needed, so it's not a popular option. As emergency backup, it can save the day!

Another is a natural source like a lake, stream or more often a well. Using the temperature gradient of water does not mean you're required to mix it with anything else; it can be returned to where it was drawn from and as long as the heat it brings back can be dissipated, it will remain an effective heat sink.

A lot of people think a tank of water is good enough. It is not, because it has no way to change its own temperature; when heat from a cooling system is added, how does it leave?

A chiller unit is a compressor cooling system with a working fluid like Freon or R134a- in other words, what people usually recognize as an 'air conditioner'. The only significant difference is that instead of making air cold and blowing it out the front of the unit, it makes water pumped through its pigtail shaped chilling circuit colder. That's it, no more mystery!

The efficiency gains are not inside the box- they're in the water. More specifically, water carries a heat load much more easily than air does, because it's so much denser. This allows the system to transfer heat out of the growing space and into the outside environment much more cost effectively than AC, by using less watts per BTu of heat removed. 

It is necessary to build some kind of air handler in the grow room, small or large, in order to control temperature and humidity effectively in the space. It's important to note that chiller capacity and air handler capacity need not be the same!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation Tyystikk, I kind of knew all the ins and outs of the water chiller and different possibilities, had looked at various options but didn't bother in the end as there was too much additional cost and space needed for the Res, and Pump, and chiller, etc...the chill box remains in it's...box. I pay for my water (even though we are surrounded by it in Holland) so that is not an option. I am also surrounded by canals, but not close enough to utilise the water. My good friend is a lighting and electrical engineer and he told me about water chilled lights many moons ago. I got in touch with a company in the US who are quite big in water chilling, and they quoted me 1000's of $ for a set up. I quietly moved on.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't water cool my light fixtures- because I'm cooling the room, not the equipment. In fact, I don't use light fixtures at all because they get in the way of the light I want shining on my plants.

I hang my bulbs vertically and bare so as much light as possible lands directly on plant leaf surfaces. That filament to foliage distance is managed ruthlessly in order to maintain as much of the plants growing material in the ideal distance range from the light as possible- THIS is the core of the efficiency gains.

Cool the SPACE with water cooling and air handlers and yes, your initial costs will be higher... sort of. After all, you can run chillers to cover multiple rooms that you'd need multiple pieces of AC and dehuey equipment for otherwise. 

That's another thing; everyone loves to compare AC cost- but they TOTALLY FORGET about the equally essential need to control relative humidity. Gotta do both!


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

Luckily being in the Northern hemisphere, room chilling is only an issue over a couple of months in the year (and even then, when it's 30+c outside, it's cooler in my grow cab). I will move to water chilling when I have the space as I understand the economies of it. Having never used AC I cannot comment on that. And not to get into the cool tube/fool tube debate....but they work for me.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2014)

DST said:


> Luckily being in the Northern hemisphere, room chilling is only an issue over a couple of months in the year (and even then, when it's 30+c outside, it's cooler in my grow cab). I will move to water chilling when I have the space as I understand the economies of it. Having never used AC I cannot comment on that. And not to get into the cool tube/fool tube debate....but they work for me.


I'm not a dogmatist- your cool tube is solving your heating problem without using AC, and thus delivers real benefits. That's the solution that works in your case, and I'd be an idiot to tell you to change it without having a solid alternative. Saving money on running AC costs, nevermind buying the thing(s) in the first place, all mean money not leaving your pocket. Whether the light reduction from the cool tube is significantly reducing your yield is thus really beside the point.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

I only have 4sq feet to work with so there's plenty light getting to the plants (even with say a 10% reduction). The real work involved as you pointed out before is keeping the canopy an even distance to get max' light spread to all of the plants.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm in the Northern hemisphere as well, and I find water cooling to be extremely advantageous year 'round!

In summer, it cools more efficiently than AC, allowing me to operate fewer watts to cool more lamps. Since it does dehuey duties as well, these savings are amplified!

In winter, the unit delivers heat without smell to my living space, saving me the cost of heating my home. In Colorado! It does this while continuing to deliver the same efficiency advantages as it does all summer.

In addition, a well designed and integrated water chilling system will use the RDWC water volume as a temporary heat sink if the heat load exceeds its cooling capacity for a short time, such as through the hot part of a summer afternoon.

How the hell does it do that?! It moves heat around the system, right? If the chiller gets behind, the chilling reservoir starts to warm up, and the water passing through the exchangers in the RDWC system(s) is warmer than usual- and thus ends up being cooled by it instead.

This is effective with temperature differences of just a few degrees- which translates into an enormous amount of heat storage when multiplied across a multi-site big tub RDWC system, let alone several of them.

When the heat load of late afternoon finally dissipates, the chiller just chugs away until it catches up with the excess heat in the RDWC water.

So how much does all this heat storage actually raise the RDWC's water temperature? Maybe two to three degrees... VERY tolerable, considering the water temp comes back down every night and I don't need to buy or operate as much cooling capacity. That's money in my pocket, courtesy of carefully engineering disparate systems together into a symbiotic whole.

None of what I'm doing is unique- doing it all here, together, in the service of more efficient and effective indoor horticulture, now, there's the new bit!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2014)

DST said:


> I only have 4sq feet to work with so there's plenty light getting to the plants (even with say a 10% reduction). The real work involved as you pointed out before is keeping the canopy an even distance to get max' light spread to all of the plants.


I think it's cool as shit that the same principles apply so similarly, even though the scale of our grows are so different.

We (my friends are also trying vertical grows after watching mine) are finding out that training and shaping the plant for optimal canopy management is where the biggest gains still remain to be made.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's an update on my vertical garden. I've been tying up lots of branches since flipping to 12/12, 12 days ago. They are growing like crazy right now and I'll be away from them until Sunday. I took these pics during lights out just now for comparison when I get back.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2014)

4sqf can't be right? That would be 2x2  I think his area is 16sqf =4x4

Looking lovely dez


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Whodat! I am very pleased with the grow at this time. Everything is growing and healthy. I"m hoping for a bit of stretch still to come to make better use of the screen.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> 4sqf can't be right? That would be 2x2  I think his area is 16sqf =4x4
> 
> Looking lovely dez


yup, that's right soz for the error, use to "m" over here.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, I think that's a nice layout for a vert garden.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah dats what's Im talkin bout!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

How about a 4ft octagon whodat I took a bunch of pics and will post a octagon layout and construction thread in this section when i finish.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey there gents!!! I am now under pretty strict space restrictions and will be trying my black thumb at some Vert Growing!!! 
My first(of many) questions is will this:

What do you guys use to make the cool tube? I was thinking it was just a 600w cool tube with the reflector wing taken off. Is that correct?

Thank you in advance! I am in the middle of reading through all of this info, but i didnt see that answer.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2014)

HÃ¿dra said:


> Hey there gents!!! I am now under pretty strict space restrictions and will be trying my black thumb at some Vert Growing!!!
> My first(of many) questions is will this:
> 
> What do you guys use to make the cool tube? I was thinking it was just a 600w cool tube with the reflector wing taken off. Is that correct?
> ...


You are correct.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2014)

I run bare bulb, and to do that you just need to move sufficient are through your room. I run a 6 in inline fan and have no problems. When i add another light i will order i peace of glass tube long enough to hold both lights so i dont loose light between the two bulbs like you will with two cool tubes stacked.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

Some green light pics of my room. Soz for the poor quality, they're from a phone.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

I really need to take some time and rearrange my fan and exhaust ducting. It's longer than it needs to be and has an extra bend in it I'd like to get rid of. I just need to move the fan so that it's between the cooltube and the flange on the wall. Right now the ducting goes towards the door and then curves back the opposite direction to hit the flange on the wall. I bet my temps would go down a little if I fixed that. It would be shorter and straighter shot from the light to the wall.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

I bet it would do a lot. JD broke the math down one time and you would get a lot more air movement minus the extra bends. It was so much i am putting my air filtration on a sand to get rid of the extra ducting and bends in my room


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

My temps are good right now but a little lower would be nice too. Hottest months of the year and my room doesn't seem to ever get over 80. It's typically around 76-78 during lights on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Right on i see guys on here talking about being in the 90's


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

ouch! That is hot and would cause heat stress without pumping in co2. We had some heat stress at my buddy's place because he insisted on running his lights during the day and his grow is in the hottest room in the house. Now his lights are on at night and his temps are much better in the flower space. He's at least staying in the 80's now and will be upgrading his fan when we build his vertical setup/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

I got luck it the new place my room is the first vent on the central air and i run lights all day and night. The 600 vert is night and the leds are day time.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 15, 2014)

There was a very simple formula that converted "bend"
into "length", allowing one to compute the "effective length"
of a duct-run. 

This would allow one to select a fan to meet a flow requirement.

...but, for you, it suffices to say that any straightening will
result in better air flow, all other things being equal.

JD


----------



## ImGrowingWeed (Aug 20, 2014)

Can you vertical grow with a bulb on both sides of the plants? I mean like a 400 in each circle and 400s in between the circles...sounds like it would blow em up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2014)

Dr, how are you planning on keeping those ladies tied back once they start kicking off?


----------



## beeralot (Aug 21, 2014)

good question as i am about to go vert well its already started any who this is what i got for space.7 x 2.5 x 7 ft tied back to the walls when they start first time at this hope it goes well. I hope its ok to post here. its a 600  and a 400 if i can control heat.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have them tyed back with hemp twine i am toping them and cloning to night if i can get my eye to stop herting. I got some fine plywood bust in it today


----------



## Javadog (Aug 21, 2014)

Few things are rougher, and less appropriate for the eye, than sawdust.

Check it in a microscope some time. Ugh.

Flush and wait for the effect to subside.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

Took a shower and i fill 100 % better so i guess off to the store for peppers and clone clone clone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

I flushed like 10 times it was of one of our saws that turns some rpms and it makes super fine dust and that shit would not come out. This is the one that is to blame


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

It is back this sucks ass


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2014)

Flush!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2014)

I did but it is scratched i think. It is swollen this morning and it still hurts. I picked up some high dollar eye drops this morning and they are helping some. This is not the first thim i have had this happen it was just so fine it wouldnt come out. I still got 24 purple wreck clones taken, and i am about to go and take some more. Today i will get the rest and rearrange, so i can fit the pw mom in there. It is in the led flower cab now, and i want to chang it out all at one time. I need to work on it before i fill it up again


----------



## Budoctor (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi all ive got this 
vert grow going on 
usingc400w atm get ready to run bigger wire and get master light/controller

Rooms12x12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2014)

I would lower my light a little and get it down in to your canopy BD. Good start and welcome
I got the door shelf on today, and cleaned a ton. I sprayed my led flat garden also. More clones will come out tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Now that is a jungle D


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's my room almost 7 weeks into 12/12. Some, like the first pic) will go longer than 8 weeks but some will be ready for harvest. I'm getting excited to see what's really in there. Hopefully it's a decent amount of some good bud, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking great dez! All that hard work is finally going to pay off soon


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you. I've been admiring your setup. Looks killer!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks i got my blocks cut today. Right before the lights come on i am going to spray and hang some wire. I am not finding any more bugs but i am going to stay on it heavy till flowers show up and then i will pepper spray once a week. I need a good harvest after this summer.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

Your octagon already looks nice and full. It's going to be a full on jungle in there in a few weeks. Do you use a funnel or something to water the girls in the shelves?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

I use a half gallon watering can with a long thin spout. And did you say full 
 
Pw x og is starting to flower nice


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's two from my vertical room.
  
Lambsbread


----------



## Budoctor (Sep 18, 2014)

How high do yall put the light from floor on a vertical gro?
ive heard various answers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have my light on a mover, but before i had it i stayed about 12in below the top of the canopy.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

Budoctor said:


> How high do yall put the light from floor on a vertical gro?
> ive heard various answers


depends on how you set up your grow. If you have cool tubes, how high your room is, etc. There is no right answer.


----------



## Budoctor (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol I hear ya


----------



## hyroot (Sep 22, 2014)

What are your guys thoughts on big plants vs small plants for vert? By that I mean using 10 gals vs 5 gals. A vertical scrog seems like it would be more difficult in a10 gal imo. i have 4 10 gals vert with induction. right now. I have to rotate them everyday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont think any of us rotate our plants. As far as pot size i have run 6, 7, and 10 all worked well. I would do 7 gal if i was going to run big pots.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

For me,It comes down to what type of vert I'm gonna be running,and what size light..
With a 1000 I'd do 7-10gal pots,no scrog just stakes for me on them big plants..
600,I'd go 5-7gal pots,with vert scrog for each pot.

I'm not sure how I would run induction in vert...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2014)

I hereby do assert
That yes, I prefer to vert.
I don't truck with any dirt,
I'll only use salty fert.
My 'soil' is quite inert,
but I'll get my just dessert;
Thy sight unable to avert
great tower of buds, so pert.
Love your comments, nothing curt!


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Super like that post...


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> For me,It comes down to what type of vert I'm gonna be running,and what size light..
> With a 1000 I'd do 7-10gal pots,no scrog just stakes for me on them big plants..
> 600,I'd go 5-7gal pots,with vert scrog for each pot.
> 
> I'm not sure how I would run induction in vert...








I have it side ways with 2 plants on each side. It can't do a perfect circle. I haven't used it in a few months. I put it back up last week. They were vegged normally under a horizontal induction. i was going to build some led panels but I don't have the money right now. I don't have a camera right now. I broke my phone screen. I'm not elgible for an upgrade so I ordered a screen again and waiting for it to get here.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I have it side ways with 2 plants on each side. It can't do a perfect circle. I haven't used it in a few months. I put it back up last week. They were vegged normally under a horizontal induction. i was going to build some led panels but I don't have the money right now. I don't have a camera right now. I broke my phone screen. I'm not elgible for an upgrade so I ordered a screen again and waiting for it to get here.


How did you like the results? A friend is trying this right now.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> How did you like the results? A friend is trying this right now.



it did very well. But I used it with overhead lights too. This is the first time I'm using it solo. Plants are on day 5. it does put out more heat than the regualr ig 420 combos. The vert vpar has more led's and no reflector do direct heat for the induction bulb like the regular ones.


----------



## subgrounds (Sep 25, 2014)

WOW DUDE LOVE THE AVATAR SUCH A DOPE ARTIST


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2014)

I guess i will kick in a pic


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2014)

I need to hurry up and get me some vert going


----------



## Budoctor (Oct 8, 2014)

I like big plants and ive been rotating since im not doing scrog with my vert 


Buds look great des how tall r they


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

5 weeks from flip 3 1\2 flowering


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2014)

Budoctor said:


> I like big plants and ive been rotating since im not doing scrog with my vert
> 
> 
> Buds look great des how tall r they


Thank you! They are all between 4 and 6 feet tall. I've got a couple that I supercropped because they grew past the light. Those are the ones that are around 6'.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2014)

My plan was to run the plants I'm vegging for my next run but I think I'll take cuttings from them and use four of them as mother plants, for now. I'm going to gift some plants to a buddy and then take cuttings. I've got one each of Blue Dream, Pre 98 Bubba, MK Ultra and Cherry Pie.
There's actually two Bubbas so I'll flower one of them and use the other as a mother.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thank you! They are all between 4 and 6 feet tall. I've got a couple that I supercropped because they grew past the light. Those are the ones that are around 6'.


I'm disappointed if any of my plants DON'T make it to six feet tall.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2014)

If they were back against the wall and tied to the screen, 6' wouldn't be a problem. These are sitting on the floor in front of the ones against the wall so they're too close to the light for it to effectively cover the tops. That's why I supercropped them . To get the buds up top back in the good light.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> If they were back against the wall and tied to the screen, 6' wouldn't be a problem. These are sitting on the floor in front of the ones against the wall so they're too close to the light for it to effectively cover the tops. That's why I supercropped them . To get the buds up top back in the good light.


Bent back, up high and tied to a screen is exactly how I prefer my women.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll be taking cuttings from my vegging plants soon. I just need to hook up with my buddy and gift him some plants to make room for the humidity dome. I need to get a new heat mat too but I think I may give it a go whether I have the mat or not. I think I'll still get decent results without one.
I'm looking to get some variety in my jars by filling the whole room at once but with the different strains for the next run.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have good luck cloning with out a heat mat


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

Some vertical mom pic


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## smokeyjoes (Oct 17, 2014)

Some great grows on here, my last grow was a mini vertical grow 4 plants with a 250 hps in a cool tube

Now new house new grow room double cooltube 2x600 watt

Question is should I put my scrog net behind the plants or between plants and lights

And what distance from the cool tube

Many thanks for any replies


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks good smokeyjoes. I guess some folks do it different, but for me, behind the plants so you can tie them back. May take a bit more work, and more ties, but effectively, the game is about making your canopy as wide as possible, so the further back the screen, the bigger the canopy, so if you put it behind that's in my mind the best way to increase the size.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Oct 18, 2014)

smokeyjoes said:


> Some great grows on here, my last grow was a mini vertical grow 4 plants with a 250 hps in a cool tube
> 
> Now new house new grow room double cooltube 2x600 watt
> 
> ...


I just jumped to this page so my apologies if you have already talked about your grow, but that is absolutely badass haha, how did u get a tube like that? Ive considered doing the exact same thing but not vertically. Vertical will be an experiment in the future, hence me checking out this thread lol. Cheers man!


----------



## smokeyjoes (Oct 18, 2014)

GibbsIt89 said:


> I just jumped to this page so my apologies if you have already talked about your grow, but that is absolutely badass haha, how did u get a tube like that? Ive considered doing the exact same thing but not vertically. Vertical will be an experiment in the future, hence me checking out this thread lol. Cheers man!


it's a std double cooltube have taken out the reflector in the UK about 65pound mine also came with an extra external clip on reflector to for normal horizontal grows


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2014)

smokeyjoes said:


> Some great grows on here, my last grow was a mini vertical grow 4 plants with a 250 hps in a cool tube
> 
> Now new house new grow room double cooltube 2x600 watt
> 
> ...


I place my ladies outside a semirigid trellis of wire fencing. The stalks and branches stay outside, the buds all grow inside. Fewer vine clips needed, it's an easier approach all 'round.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2014)

As I said, everyone does it different, everyones set up is different though.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2014)

DST said:


> As I said, everyone does it different, everyones set up is different though.


For what it's worth, the reasons I went the way I did;

1. Easier to work with the plants
2. Easier to work WITHOUT having to go inside the silo
3. Plants end up at a better average distance from the bulb, distance control is easier
4. Less time needed to perform trimming, spraying or inspection functions
5. Stalks and branches look cool on the outside of the trellis, lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2014)

With that space,Id not use a scrog...just let them grow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have wire on the back side this time, but from here on it will be sog with the buds tied up with hemp twine.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2014)

The more I work with the cylinder form, the more I like it. I like the uniformity encouraged by having the stem and main branches behind the trellis, makes it easier to build an even canopy inside the cylinder.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

In mine the wire is just a pain. I am looking to lollipop for just 2-3 buds a plant. I would pull 135 colas from it that way.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> In mine the wire is just a pain. I am looking to lollipop for just 2-3 buds a plant. I would pull 135 colas from it that way.


I have plant count limits, lol

On the other hand, if I train each plant to have one cola per square foot on the trellis, that's twenty five per plant- and a hundred per silo.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yea it all works out the same in the end


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

doc I remember seeing a lazy susan / hazy susan, was that you ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

That was whodat


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

I may need to do something like that if I want to run vert


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I may need to do something like that if I want to run vert


It's been done, at least with soil. If your lazy Susan is stout enough, I bet you could put a whole RDWC on it, though.


----------



## Pancho-N-Lefty (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking fine D.Lovin the virt stuff you guys are putinng out. thanks for all your hard work and insight.
PnL


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> For what it's worth, the reasons I went the way I did;
> 
> 1. Easier to work with the plants
> 2. Easier to work WITHOUT having to go inside the silo
> ...



I like to get into the space to check things out, inspect flowers, etc. I think that is important. When tying back I am not sure how the distance control is any different from going forward through the trellis (unless you also tie back colas that are growing forward into the light)?

Not sure how you need less time trimming, spraying etc (I am only spraying foliar feed in veg anyway)?

Everyones space is different so you got to find something that works for you. There is no right or wrong here.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh yes there are right and WRONG ways to garden! Any forum here is absolutely slopping over with examples of both! LOL

That said, there are many ways to skin the growing cat without going WRONG.

I can easily get inside the trellis to work. Since not going inside will always be even easier, I found trellis I could reach through to work the plants- and this eliminates about 3/4 of the trips inside, even for spraying.

Yes if course I can- and definitely do- tie branches and colas back do they don't grow too far into the light. This also helps keep a more even and therefore productive canopy.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

I keep my lil vert simple 
 
If at anytime I need to tie back,I do it to the plants...plant on plant bondage


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2014)

smokeyjoes said:


> it's a std double cooltube have taken out the reflector in the UK about 65pound mine also came with an extra external clip on reflector to for normal horizontal grows


I made a bracket to hold a socket and did a double cooltube out of a regular one. Yours looks like it is longer than a normal cooltube, based on the distance between bulbs in the pic. How long is it?


----------



## smokeyjoes (Oct 19, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I made a bracket to hold a socket and did a double cooltube out of a regular one. Yours looks like it is longer than a normal cooltube, based on the distance between bulbs in the pic. How long is it?


800 mm long 6 inch diameter

Very nice better than 2 normal tubes put together and cheaper

Pain to change the bulbs tho which I'll need to do soon to change to HPS

for last grow I used single tube but 5 inch in a very small grow room 2x2ft and 3.5ft high and everything was in that space extractor and ballast and 4 plants around the tube lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2014)

That's not much longer than mine. Mine has a 27" glass tube (700 mm) with aluminum flanges on either end which make the overall length of it like 33".

I took some pics of a few of my girls just now.
Blue Dream
 Pre 98 Bubba Kush
 Same plant


----------



## dopeweed (Oct 28, 2014)

Heres mine....dual Nutriculture 901 NFT trays, with dual metal halides and sodiums, in a 4m long v frame with 16 UK cheese and 14 bigbuddah cheese...only a few days in just transplanted the cuts.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2014)

dopeweed said:


> Heres mine....dual Nutriculture 901 NFT trays, with dual metal halides and sodiums, in a 4m long v frame with 16 UK cheese and 14 bigbuddah cheese...only a few days in just transplanted the cuts.
> 
> View attachment 3282810


Nice going to be a monster garden.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah. Great setup!


----------



## dopeweed (Oct 28, 2014)

This is what a previous incarnation did


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2014)

THICK

:0)


----------



## dopeweed (Oct 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> THICK
> 
> :0)


To be honest it was insanity....the colas were 9-10" wide and that photo hides a lot of it. Took me days and days to crop 32 plants in that single tray! I had bud rot problems but the potential....I saw it!! This time round theres 30 in twice as much space.

-dopeweed


----------



## smokeyjoes (Oct 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That's not much longer than mine. Mine has a 27" glass tube (700 mm) with aluminum flanges on either end which make the overall length of it like 33".
> 
> I took some pics of a few of my girls just now.
> Blue Dream
> ...


Great pics like your scrog net going to be putting my net in possibly tommorrow might do it very similarly I've also realised I don't need as many plants next time as overcrowded lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you. What size space are you working with?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2014)

smokeyjoes said:


> Great pics like your scrog net going to be putting my net in possibly tommorrow might do it very similarly I've also realised I don't need as many plants next time as overcrowded lolView attachment 3283257View attachment 3283258


Try raising some of the plants (alternate up and down) on pots or something, especially since you got that big old cool tube in there. Utilise the height, your plants lower branches will appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

DST said:


> Try raising some of the plants (alternate up and down) on pots or something, especially since you got that big old cool tube in there. Utilise the height, your plants lower branches will appreciate it.


I agree you have the whole top light with no plants around it


----------



## smokeyjoes (Oct 31, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thank you. What size space are you working with?


Roof qube rq120 1.2x1.2 x 1.8. Reduced to 1.7m height due to very low ceiling. First grow in new tent. Considering last grow was 2ft X 2ft and only 3ft 4inch high much better lol. Have considered putting a shelf around the room to make 2 tiers
Have changed bulbs today to 2x600 watt hps managed to lower tube slightly too so should help


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

smokeyjoes said:


> Roof qube rq120 1.2x1.2 x 1.8. Reduced to 1.7m height due to very low ceiling. First grow in new tent. Considering last grow was 2ft X 2ft and only 3ft 4inch high much better lol. Have considered putting a shelf around the room to make 2 tiers
> Have changed bulbs today to 2x600 watt hps managed to lower tube slightly too so should help
> View attachment 3284350View attachment 3284351


I would put the shelf in mate you will no regret it


----------



## smokeyjoes (Nov 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would put the shelf in mate you will no regret it


Just lifted one of the NLS up onto a upturned pot looks good will get some more pots and lift up another 3 so spread out canopy use the light better


----------



## Growan (Nov 9, 2014)

Greetings, all.

I'm going to go vertical on my next grow. I've got what I think is a pretty good design for a screen, I have my fert and method decided and since everything here will be completely different to how I've done things before, I figure I try new strains too.
Any recommendations on strains that respond well to training to a vertical screen?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 9, 2014)

Growan said:


> Greetings, all.
> 
> I'm going to go vertical on my next grow. I've got what I think is a pretty good design for a screen, I have my fert and method decided and since everything here will be completely different to how I've done things before, I figure I try new strains too.
> Any recommendations on strains that respond well to training to a vertical screen?


Pot plants like to grow vertically- they call it 'up', lol

Depending on how big you want them, stretch is a good thing.

Don't choose an overly bushy variety with short internodes, as it will choke itself out.

Top the growing tips that head for the light through week two of bloom.

The rest of the song remains the same...


----------



## Growan (Nov 9, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Pot plants like to grow vertically- they call it 'up', lol
> 
> Depending on how big you want them, stretch is a good thing.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Kinda asked for that, didn't I...

I'm planning a 4' tall screen, well actually a 8x4 sheet of welded mesh wrapped into a horseshoe and a smaller screen on casters to slide out for access, Hempy buckets, maybe 8 plants for the roughly 40² foot of screen. Will I need that many? 
I guess it would be better to use 1 strain rather than 8 different ones since they'll all want to finish together.

I've only got experience of 2 strains indoors, chronic lights and a 'cheese'.
I quite fancy mk ultra, don't know why. Maybe I should be ultra trendy and try a lemon flavoured purple kush with og in the name....?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2014)

My MK stayed small and bushy so it's not that great of a strain to work with using a screen in vertical gardens.


----------



## Growan (Nov 9, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> My MK stayed small and bushy so it's not that great of a strain to work with using a screen in vertical gardens.


Thanks dez, I'm in need of exactly that sort of direction and advice. As I say, not a lot if experience of different strains.


----------



## Growan (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody have any opinions on Humboldt's Blue Dream? Would that suit a Hempy vscrog?


----------



## smokeyjoes (Nov 9, 2014)

3weeks since switching pots staggered height wise and drip irrigation improved


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 9, 2014)

Growan said:


> Anybody have any opinions on Humboldt's Blue Dream? Would that suit a Hempy vscrog?


The plan for strain selection is to find something stretchy, like a chem or girl scout cookies. Sounds weird but you want coverage, so you need plants that spread out and like their elbow room.

You didn't mention light source. This is crucial, as lighting sets the distance and cooling requirements. I'm a big advocate for running two bulbs in the vertical setup; one low and one higher. Diameter will vary by number and wattage of the lamps you plan to use.

Keep in mind that the plants will develop a depth, so size the mesh accordingly.


----------



## Growan (Nov 9, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> The plan for strain selection is to find something stretchy, like a chem or girl scout cookies. Sounds weird but you want coverage, so you need plants that spread out and like their elbow room.
> 
> You didn't mention light source. This is crucial, as lighting sets the distance and cooling requirements. I'm a big advocate for running two bulbs in the vertical setup; one low and one higher. Diameter will vary by number and wattage of the lamps you plan to use.
> 
> Keep in mind that the plants will develop a depth, so size the mesh accordingly.


I'll be using a single bare 600w HPS, with the slim possibility of a vertical light mover attached. That depends on whether I can get my MacGuyver on to rig one. Honestly my priorities this time will be to transition from tent, soil, scrog to room, hempy , vscrog.
I can get about 70cm between screen and bulb, more if needed. I'll be working in an attic with apex roof, so the closer to the floor I have the screen, the larger the distance from the bulb I can get, if that makes sense.
The room is still an empty attic at the moment, when I get back to the location in a couple of weeks I'll be able to get stuck in. I'll insulate, build a stud wall and seal the room using panda film or similar, and then see where the mesh needs to hang. It'll be kind of like your super silos I guess, but with one open end and a slide out section like Joe Mac's trellises. 

Stretchy plants eh? I'll have to start browsing the Attitude and see what's available...


----------



## Growan (Nov 10, 2014)

Waaaay to much choice on Attitude. Bastards.

Green carck
Blackwater
818 headband
Blue dream
Sage
C99
Dinachem

Fuck knows. At this rate I'll never place an order.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

The blue dream and green crack would both do what you want and i have seen great plants. I have heard bad things about the black water. I grew the hso cem and it was good smoke. I just got a c99 clone this week and look forward to it. This is just what i have seen it all comes down to running some and finding a plant that works for you


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue dream is fine but everyone has it and it takes forever to finish. Fuck green crack, straight up. LOL

Chem and diesel both stretch and that's good for this style. Headband is good- it's a chem cross- and Sage is a possibility.

Your bulb to trellis distance is good out a bit long for 600W. Here's how long your piece needs to be to go all the way around; 70cm x 2 x 3.14 = 4.4m! 

I ran two foot radius, works out to twelve and a half foot circumference. Run four to six plants and take plenty of time training them.


----------



## Growan (Nov 11, 2014)

Well my original concept was 2 8'x4' sheets of mesh hung facing each other horizontally with 2 or 3 bulbs hung between. Pretty soon i realused there would be majour differences in distance from the bulbs si i shelved that idea for a bit.
Then about the same time, i saw the super silos. I held the mesh in a horseshoe shape at roughly the height I think it will need to be as it was never going to make a full silo with one piece. This has an advantage in that the open ended can be filled with a removable section for access.

By rights, I should be able to get the recommended 2' radius and fall 4' short of completing the ring, which the movable trellis could fill?

4 to 6 plants sounds good to me. I might avoid jail time if the numbers are low. After all, it's for my personal medicinal use. Not that that means much to the law in Ireland. Got a bit of catching up to do in that regard.

I might have a deeper look at headband. Not a chance in hell of getting a cut of anything, it's all gotta be from seed until I get a clone or 2 for another round.

Thanks for all the advice everyone, I'll be wanting a lot more once this gets under way!


----------



## Growan (Nov 11, 2014)

Reserva Privada's version of 'Headband' seems to have desirable characteristics. Although reading strain guides is a bit of a pointless exercise most of the time it seems.
I may give it a try unless anybody has tried it and found it to be a bad bet?
A 6 pack of those and maybe I'll try a couple of reg skunk #1 seeds I was gifted of to fill out the trellis and compare structure and suitability.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 11, 2014)

Ograskalseeds white fire alien or girl scout would do supreme for you,very similar stretch.


----------



## Growan (Nov 11, 2014)

headbandrocker said:


> Ograskalseeds white fire alien or girl scout would do supreme for you,very similar stretch.


White fire alien out of stock at attitude...


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 11, 2014)

drizella by dynasty.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2014)

@Growan I feel privileged indeed to be living in Colorado and in possession of a document that tells the coppers to bugger off if they 'catch' me with less than half a kilo or 50 plants. And I'm a caregiver with authorization for 100 more stems.

Democracy doesn't have shit to do with polling day; that's a convenient fiction continued by the powers that be.

REAL democracy happens when you bitch loudly- logically helps, but not enough- and force them to listen to you because they're in fear of losing their seat on the Bench.

That's your job. Mine will be helping you get your horseshoe running smoother than a champion stallion's canter.


----------



## Growan (Nov 11, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> @Growan I feel privileged indeed to be living in Colorado and in possession of a document that tells the coppers to bugger off if they 'catch' me with less than half a kilo or 50 plants. And I'm a caregiver with authorization for 100 more stems.
> 
> Democracy doesn't have shit to do with polling day; that's a convenient fiction continued by the powers that be.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tty! I will gladly accept any help offered. 
There are one or 2 Irish politicians who support the fight, most notably Luke 'Ming' Flanagan, who are way ahead of the curve when it comes to medical even recreational use. I still think it may be a while before a very stuck in the past Catholic country like Ireland catches up with Colorado. I intend to on it when it does.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

Growan said:


> Thanks Tty! I will gladly accept any help offered.
> There are one or 2 Irish politicians who support the fight, most notably Luke 'Ming' Flanagan, who are way ahead of the curve when it comes to medical even recreational use. I still think it may be a while before a very stuck in the past Catholic country like Ireland catches up with Colorado. I intend to on it when it does.


I live in a state run by churches catholic down south here and babtist in the north. Between them and all the crooks it is not looking good here for any kind of mj law reform, so i fill you. Yea the seed guides are shit most of the time, but check out bodi i am super impressed with the goji i just grew and it is definitely stretchy. Dont know why i didnt throw that out there the other day. Breeders Boutique has some great stuff and at a good price. The dog kush is some strong smoke.​


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2014)

@Growan First things first; set aside an hour and read my thread, in my signature line.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> White fire alien out of stock at attitude...


I'll bet you can find them online somewhere,trust me it's well worth the time you spend looking...what state are you in? The wifi is some of the heaviest stickiest top shelf meds I have ever had the pleasure of working with. The gsc is a close second. But I much prefer the wifi... 
Flowered at 17 " it will finish at 31-35" 
I highly recommend 50/50 coco perlite for Both these strains,you won't regret it.
Feed every other day,max at 1350ppm week 5or 6 did me very well.

Tty- can you post your link you mentioned it's not showing up for me,I'm setting up today and would like to see the specs thanks again for your help
Bless


----------



## Growan (Nov 12, 2014)

headbandrocker said:


> I'll bet you can find them online somewhere,trust me it's well worth the time you spend looking...what state are you in? The wifi is some of the heaviest stickiest top shelf meds I have ever had the pleasure of working with. The gsc is a close second. But I much prefer the wifi...
> Flowered at 17 " it will finish at 31-35"
> I highly recommend 50/50 coco perlite for Both these strains,you won't regret it.
> Feed every other day,max at 1350ppm week 5or 6 did me very well.
> ...


I'm in Ireland. Or at least I will be in a week or 2 once I get this UK based mission out of the way. I'll definitely give the WiFi some serious thought. Thanks.


----------



## Growan (Nov 12, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> @Growan First things first; set aside an hour and read my thread, in my signature line.


I've been a good boy, and done that already! And your thread at the other place. Of course once is never enough, so I'll recap and then I'll be up to speed.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2014)

headbandrocker said:


> I'll bet you can find them online somewhere,trust me it's well worth the time you spend looking...what state are you in? The wifi is some of the heaviest stickiest top shelf meds I have ever had the pleasure of working with. The gsc is a close second. But I much prefer the wifi...
> Flowered at 17 " it will finish at 31-35"
> I highly recommend 50/50 coco perlite for Both these strains,you won't regret it.
> Feed every other day,max at 1350ppm week 5or 6 did me very well.
> ...


Ttystikk's vertical goodness, in the vertical growing section here on RIU.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Replant is done 45 2 gallon plants and more dank to follow
 
Goji #4


----------



## zep_lover (Nov 12, 2014)

doc your lab looks great!


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2014)

Man that is badass


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Replant is done 45 2 gallon plants and more dank to follow
> View attachment 3292503
> Goji #4
> View attachment 3292504


Very nice indeed! Is that all around one 600?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yea one 600 on a light mover


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea one 600 on a light mover


Nice! How far does the bililb travel ? This is a vertical mover ya?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yea it hasa 16 in vertical travel


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it hasa 16 in vertical travel
> View attachment 3292903



How tall is the octagon? How many feet of vertical plant material does the light need to hit?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> How tall is the octagon? How many feet of vertical plant material does the light need to hit?


I have looked before but i will check again i think it is covering like 38 in of vertical canopy.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 13, 2014)

OK perfect. I have tentatively settled on around 24 inches of travel for my 4ft trellis. I'll get a pic up tonight hopefully when I'm off work.

I'll show how I set up my light mover and two lights...


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a question for you guys/gals
1) would 8 x30-32" plants around each 600 bulb (6 lights and 6 doughnuts/circles totaling 48 plants) -
out perform 3 strings of 2 x 600s (3 doughnuts each consisting of 8x 30-32" plants) 24 plants total?

2) I have Veged these plants in 2 gal pots with coco/perlite to 4ft+ And topped down to 32" ,would it be best to finish them in the 2gal or swap to a larger pot 3 or 5 etc?

3) is it possible to use my single light rail 4.0 to vertically raise all lights?

Thanks for reading
hbr


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

headbandrocker said:


> I have a question for you guys/gals
> 1) would 8 x30-32" plants around each 600 bulb (6 lights and 6 doughnuts/circles totaling 48 plants) -
> out perform 3 strings of 2 x 600s (3 doughnuts each consisting of 8x 30-32" plants) 24 plants total?
> 
> ...


I would think the 6 doughnuts would yeild more, and i would repot them or watering will be a everyday thing. I know you can do two lights per mover but six would push the unit and be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> OK perfect. I have tentatively settled on around 24 inches of travel for my 4ft trellis. I'll get a pic up tonight hopefully when I'm off work.
> 
> I'll show how I set up my light mover and two lights...


I looked and it is 42 in tall by 3 ft diameter. I found my 27 in first try was to long a stroke and shortened it to the 16 in.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I looked and it is 42 in tall by 3 ft diameter. I found my 27 in first try was to long a stroke and shortened it to the 16 in.



OK here's mine. I made it as adjustable as possible. 

It currently travels 23in, and it takes 31seconds from one side to the other. The length from "bulb to bulb" is 6ft









I'm working on affixing the lights next. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 14, 2014)

I need a quick electrical question answered!

Is 17 ft too long from bulb to ballast? I figure the bulb at the longest point hangs 3 feet or so below the mover plus another 6ft of tent then 6 more feet till the area where the ballasts will be mounted.

My two ballasts will be outside my tent and I need the wire to have some slack so I can adjust the length of travel for the light mover.

Is 17ft from bulb to ballast too long?


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 14, 2014)

@SnapsProvolone ?

Edit:From what I can see, I don't have to worry about the type of ignitor because this is ceramic metal halide. 

I'm limited by the voltage drop of wire, which is determined by wire length and gauge?

Edit2: I'm going to do it and see if it works. I have an electronic CMH ballast, I believe it'll work from what I'm reading on the web. We'll see, fire extinguisher handy...

Edit3: I'll work on it later. I think if I use the largest wire I have around it'll be fine.

Not too sure though, would love from input from you fine folks.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would think the 6 doughnuts would yeild more, and i would repot them or watering will be a everyday thing. I know you can do two lights per mover but six would push the unit and be a pain in the ass.


Ok perfect I am settin up Tomorow and can grab pots in the am ,what size would you recommend ,stalks are larger than a quarter in diameter...
I have 3 gal smart pots I could use or get either 5 gal grow bags or make Hempy buckets,what would you recommend dr?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2014)

Also should I put a certain cage around each light or make tomato cages out of bamboo steaks and twist ties? Am I ok not to scrog these plants ?
Bless


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yea you will be fine with out the screen. I have done two vert grows with a cage now and hated both. I will support mine with hemp loops tied to eye hooks behind them. That way i can get to the pots, dirt, floor light ventilation, everything better. Look at Heath Robinson 2lb critical + grow you can google it he pulled 2 lb off 1 600 watt hps no wire. I would use 5 gal if they are as big as you say and let them root for a week or two and flip them bitchs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> @SnapsProvolone ?
> 
> Edit from what I can see, I don't have to worry about the type of ignitor because this is ceramic metal halide.
> 
> ...


My cord set is 12 ft so 4 more ft sould not hurt. Just run large enough wire to make up for added resistance


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My cord set is 12 ft so 4 more ft sould not hurt. Just run large enough wire to make up for added resistance


I'll get it done tomorrow hopefully if I find the time! Pics when finished and set in the tent


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 16, 2014)

I finally got the two 315w CMH on the light mover and into the tent.

I still have to do some things to make it more safe and permanent, but for proof of concept this works.

Here's some pics.

My last post is incorrect, stoner math. I shortened the length between bulbs to be 4ft, not 6ft, because my tent is 4x8. I was too stoned and cutting wood and forgot a foot on either side, woops. 





Once it's cleaned up and ready for prime time I'll post more pics... This is just an update on my slow progress. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

I did that using a Light Rail before. I was running two tents though, with a 600 in each tent and the mover mounted above the tents. Whodatnation did it too with two boxes he built. It will work very well.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 16, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I did that using a Light Rail before. I was running two tents though, with a 600 in each tent and the mover mounted above the tents. Whodatnation did it too with two boxes he built. It will work very well.



I saw whodatnation's but not yours. Is it in this vertical section? 

Only thing is I haven't seen any vertical setups with the Ceramic Metal Halide tech. I'm curious to see if the two 315w bare vert bulbs will be sufficient for the 4x8 space. 

They're bright as hell but its a different quality of light than the HPS. With HPS I feel like its a lot of straight heat, with this tech it feels like straight light.

I can have the bulb running for ten minutes and turn it off and touch the bulb with my bare skin, not much heat being given off... (Edit: OK OK they do get hot, they are HID after all, but not hot like HPS)

I'm gonna close the tent and do a temp run to see where it goes to...

These are exciting times!


Temp run: two lower vents open in the tent, exhaust fan on lowest speed option exhausting through the top and straight outside. Ambient temp at 66F, temp went up to 72F with lights on for nearly 90minutes. That's passive intake, and no fans underneath yet. Looks like temps won't be an issue... I'll keep playing with my new toys


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

I never posted any pics of the actual mover on here but there were some old pics of the tents and you could see the bulbs hanging in the center. It was a few years ago now that I did that so who knows where the pics are.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

I ran two of the 40"x40" tents and a DIY RDWC system with good results. I only did away with it because I built my room where the tents were to up the anty a little. Right now I've got a single 1K bulb in a 5x5 and am jonesing to get back to running a 2x600 setup again. I'm real curious about those 315 watt CMH bulbs in the vertical setup. I keep hearing more good things about those bulbs and am willing to switch if they work in a vertical arrangement as good as they do in a horizontal one. I think two of them in the center of my room would be a good deal.


----------



## Growan (Nov 16, 2014)

I think I'm wrecking my own master plan before it even gets started!
Realistically, the earliest I can pop a seed is mid December, then in mid march I've gotta be away from home for a month.
Can I get a trellis full, finished, dried and into curing jars in that time? Seems tight to me...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

Run 12/12 from seed or run autos and you can definitely make that happen. You can probably do it with a one week veg too but it would be tight.


----------



## Growan (Nov 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Run 12/12 from seed or run autos and you can definitely make that happen. You can probably do it with a one week veg too but it would be tight.


And presumably double up on plant numbers and go straight up rather than worrying about trying to widen each plant through training?
The original plan was for a 40² foot trellis. That would probably need 8 plants I guess?
Or maybe I save the trellis for next time once I've tested strains for suitability this time...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2014)

Whether you use the trellis or not doesn't really matter, IMO. I ran some autos once before and had good success with them. I ran mine in DWC though. 

How big is your space again? I run a 5x5 room and have about 50 sq ft of screen (4'x approx. 12'6"). I leave a small area open so I can get in and out easily for watering and tying plants up. I also run my screen behind my plants instead of having them grow through the screen. Is that what you were planning?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I saw whodatnation's but not yours. Is it in this vertical section?
> 
> Only thing is I haven't seen any vertical setups with the Ceramic Metal Halide tech. I'm curious to see if the two 315w bare vert bulbs will be sufficient for the 4x8 space.
> 
> ...



I'm really curious as to how this will work with those lamps. I really like everything I've heard about them and would be willing to run them if I could afford to buy a pair. I'd like to run them one on top of the other in my vertical room. I think a 3' diameter vertical setup with a pair of those bulbs would do great.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I'm really curious as to how this will work with those lamps. I really like everything I've heard about them and would be willing to run them if I could afford to buy a pair. I'd like to run them one on top of the other in my vertical room. I think a 3' diameter vertical setup with a pair of those bulbs would do great.



They aren't too expensive coming from advanced, but that's if you're running barebulb at 220/240v if not, then it gets more expensive...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I can run a dedicated 220v line to my room if I want to. I have an extra conductor in the line running from the panel already. I would just need to install a new breaker in the panel and rewire the receptacles in my room. Do you have to buy the complete fixture from Advanced or can you just buy the ballast and bulb?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's some pics of four of my girls in flower. They're almost five weeks of 12/12 now. I feel the flowers are a little behind schedule and am hoping they catch up soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice dez i hope work picks up and you can get two bulbs going again.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I can run a dedicated 220v line to my room if I want to. I have an extra conductor in the line running from the panel already. I would just need to install a new breaker in the panel and rewire the receptacles in my room. Do you have to buy the complete fixture from Advanced or can you just buy the ballast and bulb?


Its just the ballast and the bulb from advanced.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 23, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks for the info!


Super easy to set up.

If you end up getting from advanced and need help then PM me. I'll walk you through it.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 23, 2014)

have you ran the mover at different distances to compare?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Super easy to set up.
> 
> If you end up getting from advanced and need help then PM me. I'll walk you through it.


Thank you.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 23, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> have you ran the mover at different distances to compare?



To compare what?

Right now I have it so that it favors one side, so my little ones get more light. But I'm not sure if I should leave it moving or leave it still. I'm still playing with it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> have you ran the mover at different distances to compare?


I have run mine at a couple different strokes and love the 16 in i run now.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll be running my mover at around 22inches once I have the tent full.

But for now, it is at around 13inches and favoring one side.

I'm not sure if I should keep moving the light or just leave it slightly above the plants. I want them tall and lanky so I can flatten them against these walls...

I finally finished my sockets... I just bought some at the store instead of making my own, I was tired of building and messing with it, and I know this is safe too.

Here are some pics


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

Octagon round two!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

I picked up a used 600w digital ballast and just ordered a Ushio HPS bulb for it. I'll have a true 600 watt vertical again within a couple of weeks. I"m trying to find a mover used so I can run that too until I can afford to get and run a second light. I'm a huge fan of light movers with vertical gardens and already have some track and a pulley mounted in my room from before. I just need the motor portion of the mover and I'm good to go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

I like the mover. When i get the second 600 i will do side by side in separate octagons on the same mover.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

That's what I would do as well. I even considered setting up a pair of octagons inside my flower room but they'd be too small, I think. I only have the 5x5 to work with for flower. It's just too bad I can't take the wall out another foot to make the room 5x6. Then I could run two 3' diameter silos in there, each with a single 600 on a mover.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

4.5 or 5 will be the ft print on the next one.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

Are you still going to use a single 600 if you go with a 5' octagon? I noticed when I ran the double 600 setup before in here that I didn't get a lot of fluffy buds. The plants were all against the walls except for what I stuck on the floor too so they were all around 24" from the light source. I haven't tried it with a single 600 so I don't know what the quality would be like. There might end up being some fluffy buds in a 5' dia octo but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice dez i hope work picks up and you can get two bulbs going again.


Thanks, me too! Work picking up is always a good thing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Are you still going to use a single 600 if you go with a 5' octagon? I noticed when I ran the double 600 setup before in here that I didn't get a lot of fluffy buds. The plants were all against the walls except for what I stuck on the floor too so they were all around 24" from the light source. I haven't tried it with a single 600 so I don't know what the quality would be like. There might end up being some fluffy buds in a 5' dia octo but I can't say for sure.


No it should be fine i lose the space the shelves take up so a 5 ft foot print would be a 4 ft canopy.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

That makes sense. My canopy is bigger than that but it's because I tied the plants back to the screen that's mounted to the walls.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That makes sense. My canopy is bigger than that but it's because I tied the plants back to the screen that's mounted to the walls.


Yea we would have the same canopy in the end. If i go with the tubes it will still be the same.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm gonna jump in here guys, and say that my biggest concern with my vertical setup is light intensity and penetration.

You guys are talking 5ft of width for a 600w HPS...

I have 4ft of width for a 315w CMH, I have no idea if its gonna be enough (in wattage and intensity)...

I'm getting nervous about it, and already planning upgrades lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

I would be too but people are talking like those 315w will replace a 600 so I wouldn't stress it too much. I think that it's the quality of the light and not the quantity they receive that matters most. If I can come up with a couple of those setups, I'll run them in my room. For now though, I have a 600w at my disposal so that's what I'll use. 

I would probably shrink my screen down from the 5' it is now though to 3.5' or 4' and set my plants in front of the screen. My end goal when running a 600 is an approximately 3.5' diameter canopy. I would shoot for the same with those bulbs that you have. I bet they'll kick ass in there for you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yea i want to try two of those in a vert if i can afford them. But will get a used 600 ballast more than likely.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks guys that makes me feel better.

I've only ever grown with CFL and fluoros so I dunno what I'm doing with this high intensity lighting yet...

To maintain a 3.5ft diameter I'd have to keep everything real tight to the wall, as my screen is 4ft apart with plants on the inside...

I guess I'll play it by ear, it couldn't go too bad could it?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

I think it'll be great, actually.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i want to try two of those in a vert if i can afford them. But will get a used 600 ballast more than likely.


I am talking about the ones gen and DAT has will have to look them up again.


----------



## PKMSTR (Nov 28, 2014)

What exactly do you mean by vertical growing? I'm confused


----------



## Flagg420 (Nov 28, 2014)

PKMSTR said:


> What exactly do you mean by vertical growing? I'm confused


Check a few posts in the vert sub forum....

The bulb is mounted vertically, and the plants surround the bulb, and grow sideways toward it. You tie the plant "up" on the edges, so the buds grow toward the light... this moves the "canopy" from the top of a plant (10-25% coverage) to the side (50%+) giving you MUCH more efficient use of light/grow space, and a lot more "cola" buds....

Its the evolution of growing  Trees, LST/SoG, ScroG, Vert....


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 29, 2014)

PKMSTR said:


> What exactly do you mean by vertical growing? I'm confused


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2014)

It sounds like my old light rail is still around and will make it's way back to me. Stoked!

I'll be running a single 600 on a mover soon enough 

Now I just need to see if I can still get away with running a bare bulb without using the AC. I'm hoping so but will run the cool tube if necessary.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have been getting away with no ac off and on. It is on today but i can shut it of tonight. It is 73 today and 77 tomorrow.


----------



## PKMSTR (Nov 29, 2014)

Awesome explanations thank you so much for the effort!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2014)

I used the 5x5 room for veg only at one point and I'm pretty sure I got away with running a 600w MH bulb in a open hood. If I'm remembering right, I should be just fine but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2014)

My room is running the single bare 600 on the light rail now and temp looks good. I can't wait for the plants in veg to go in there. I'm hoping the different setup will make the difference I'm looking for. The plants in there now are a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 7, 2014)

I could not stay away from vertical growing too long. Lol... 2 Raw Diesels and 2 G13 x Chemdawg. 1200 watts in 4x4 tent. Media is coco coir and perlite. This is week 1 of flower.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2014)

9 young GG4's vegging for another week or two then being flipped.

I'd like to veg them for another few weeks but I'd also like to finish them before my lease is up...


They are under a 315w CMH.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2014)

For you vert growers,

I want to facilitate vertical growth during this stage of my grow.

I have the light mover on right now, do you think I should turn it off, and set the bulb just slightly above the growing tips?

I noticed they loved it when I set the mover to drop right down next to them, but I don't want short squat plants, I need them to use their fencing that I put up.

So should I move the light so that they are getting the bottom edge of the light from the side of the bulb? Or just leave the mover on, it currently spends about half the time next to them, and half the time above them...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's a few pics of my flower room taken yesterday.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

The first pic shows the Cherry Pie on far left and Bubba Kush next to it. Second pic shows an MK in the center and a Blue Dream to it's right. There's a Cherry Pie on the floor in front of the MK. 3rd pic is two Bubbas and an MK ultra. Last pic is of two more Bubbas with a Blue Dream next to the other Blue Dream.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> For you vert growers,
> 
> I want to facilitate vertical growth during this stage of my grow.
> 
> ...


Yea you can turn the mover off and have it above. It should have the effect you are looking for

Looking good Dez!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

I turned my mover off for the time being but it's because I'm having an alignment issue with my pulley. I think I'm going to have to buy a different pulley to correct the problem. For some reason, the pulley will cant itself at an angle when the light is at the bottom. This causes the wire to pull through at an angle and eventually it slips over the side and binds. I'm hoping by replacing the pulley with one that is fixed that it solves this problem.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I turned my mover off for the time being but it's because I'm having an alignment issue with my pulley. I think I'm going to have to buy a different pulley to correct the problem. For some reason, the pulley will cant itself at an angle when the light is at the bottom. This causes the wire to pull through at an angle and eventually it slips over the side and binds. I'm hoping by replacing the pulley with one that is fixed that it solves this problem.



I had this problem too but I skewed the angle of the eyehook that the pulley hangs on and it fixed it.

How deep are the grooves on that pulley? Mine is pretty deep and even at an angle it wouldn't fall off the pulley, but would increase friction and cause the motor to slip on its track.



That and some wd40 for the squeaking of the pulleys and we're golden, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

The groove on the pulley isn't very deep. The one I want to replace it with is deeper and the pulley is fixed in it's carrier and the carrier gets screwed in place. I think it will solve my problem.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

I installed a new pulley and everything is working great. 
I also got some Fireballs to veg under my new 250w veg light for a few weeks before they go in the vertical room.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I installed a new pulley and everything is working great.
> I also got some Fireballs to veg under my new 250w veg light for a few weeks before they go in the vertical room.
> View attachment 3314691 View attachment 3314693


looks great Dez.
I wish I would have had a chance to check out your room while I was there.
I want to go vert someday & want some ideas.
You may also want to transplant that Fireballs # 1 (tall one) the one Doc took looked pretty root bound in that little cup..


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

I put in a #2 pot last night. It's roots looked a lot like the one Doc posted a pic of too.

I haven't decided what to do with it yet. I'm not sure if I want to just flower it, chop it up for clones or veg it along with the little ones. If I stick it in the flower room now it will be two weeks behind the others and if I veg it along with thew others, it will get pretty big.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

I didn't realize you didn't get a chance to go in there. I opened it at one point and I guess only some of us went in there. There's always next time! 
You're welcome at my place anytime Bob.

Hopefully I'll have some good looking plants to show you. I am a little embarrassed to show the ones I need to chop down. I started they're flush a little early, I guess, so they're yellowing pretty bad. They're a little over 8 weeks of 12/12 though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I didn't realize you didn't get a chance to go in there. I opened it at one point and I guess only some of us went in there. There's always next time!
> You're welcome at my place anytime Bob.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some good looking plants to show you. I am a little embarrassed to show the ones I need to chop down. I started they're flush a little early, I guess, so they're yellowing pretty bad. They're a little over 8 weeks of 12/12 though.


I think Jig & I were in the kitchen in deep conversation & pizza for a long time, may have missed the tour, next time.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 17, 2014)

OK here's an update...

They're still little, but growing all the time. I'm going to have to flip them into flower in a couple of days. I wish I could veg them out for another month and fill this whole tent up but I've gotta be out of this house by April so I need to be done by March...

They're gonna be much shorter than I wanted going into flower so I've put them up on buckets. I'm going right now to pick up more buckets lol. If they weren't on buckets they wouldn't get the most intense light, and they wouldn't use much of my trellis. 

That's all I can think of right now. These all just got transplanted into 5gal fabric pots from 1gal.

They've only gotten water only, seems my amended soil hasn't killed them yet! Haha. The one plant had a major iron def but transplanting up and a good watering fixed it...

The light mover is back on because they don't all fit around one bulb anymore...

Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2014)

@a senile fungus - Any updates on your grow? Any new pics?

Since my last post in here I have harvested what I had in late flower and rearranged the ones that recently went in. I have added a shelf that goes around five sides of the octagon and have all of the plants on the floor now. 

Here's a pic I took the other day while installing the shelves.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's a pic from yesterday...

They're officially in flower which means I only get to see them once a day because I work in 12hr shifts...

They were switched to 12/12 on 12/24/14


I'm dealing with some deficiencies and some other things but I think they're doing alright for now... Hopefully this week they'll look better.

I'm also slowly moving them outwards towards the wall. I dunno if they'll even get big enough for me to need the trellis this time around, but I want to see if they still do well with some distance between them and the bulb...


----------



## Mt Doo (Dec 28, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> I could not stay away from vertical growing too long. Lol... 2 Raw Diesels and 2 G13 x Chemdawg. 1200 watts in 4x4 tent. Media is coco coir and perlite. This is week 1 of flower.


This is the exact setup i plan on running except in hydro. Thanks for posting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 28, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> This is the exact setup i plan on running except in hydro. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


You will enjoy it most certainly. I ended up adding 4 more plants for a total of 8.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Got about 5 weeks left on this cycle


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2014)

nice jungle Doc


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> nice jungle Doc


That would be Dr. Livingston, I presume?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> That would be Dr. Livingston, I presume?


You have your silos going again yet? I have not looked.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You have your silos going again yet? I have not looked.


I never stopped! Constant improvements, continuous tweaking...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought you had cut it all at once, but i flipped over and took a peak


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks like 1 Billion leafs......very lush.

Looking like a nice chop time is coming up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

genuity said:


> Looks like 1 Billion leafs......very lush.
> 
> Looking like a nice chop time is coming up.


That is all the damn purple wreck clones. I will trim the big buds but will make my first single strain hash with most of it


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is all the damn purple wreck clones. I will trim the big buds but will make my first single strain hash with most of it


Sounds like you will be in for a fun time. What type of hash will you be making?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> Sounds like you will be in for a fun time. What type of hash will you be making?


Dry ice only because i still dont have a set of bags and am borrowing a one for this and the last two harvest


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dry ice only because i still dont have a set of bags and am borrowing a one for this and the last two harvest


Bag will be here Friday hash will be made Saturday. Then in a month or so when the octagon finishes


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2015)

If the subject had come up while you were here I would have given you a bag. I have a full set and then a partial set. Bummer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> If the subject had come up while you were here I would have given you a bag. I have a full set and then a partial set. Bummer.


It is here and i am 5 minutes from getting on it. If you have a extra 45 or 25 and 76 or 90 i would have enough to run some IWE. We can work something out if you do


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's my tent today, carbon filter installed and functioning. 




Here's my trashcan, its got 6 55w T5HO in it, optimized for one plant.






I'll be updating here periodically.

I feel like the plants in the tent are growing so slowly...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's a couple pics I snapped last night when I put the plants on the shelf in there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hell yea Dez


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn Dez... very nice bro


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 4, 2015)

That looks great in there Dez!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2015)

Tip, try to get some reflective material in front of those pots Dez (will keep your roots happier). Looking good bru.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2015)

In the past I used cardboard boxes, cut into strips and then some panda sheet over them to create nice white reflective boards that you can easily clip to the pots or shelves, and then remove easily when required.....they tend to be a bit more gentle on the plants should you have a mishap and drop one on the girls in the lower shelves. yes, I have dropped mdf shelves on plants before.....lol, the outcome tend not to be to great, unless you need some height reduction.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2015)

I have some reflective material that I will put in front of the grow bags. I just need to see how much I have.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well i should be taking the clones for the next run of the octagon any day now. I think it will be all c99, ghost train haze, and maybe one other strain. I want to get it down to two stains at a time that work well together. When i can add more i will do one strain a light.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 6, 2015)

Doc, the obvious solution is that you need more octogons, plain n simple.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well hell yea! Two or three would be great, but for now one will have to do.i have thought about pulling the shelves out and training to the walls to get more canopy.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well hell yea! Two or three would be great, but for now one will have to do.i have thought about pulling the shelves out and training to the walls to get more canopy.


I've been mulling over my basement and how I'm going to build an epic setup down there and I'm thinking multiple shelves/rows is the way to go, unless I can veg them huge and flower trees. I'd prefer less plant numbers, so I think I'm gravitating towards big vert trees.

My basement has (guesstimate) around 45x35 of unfinished, not very well used space.

I'd like to put a bathroom and some storage down there and a hallway leading to the breaker panel. Coming off of the hallway and next to the storage (storage will fit RO, reservoirs, compost and worm bins etc) would be a veg room (approx 15x15ft) and two flower rooms, maybe 15x15 or 15x20. Flower rooms would run flip flop and veg room would have all sizes in it ready to move to the next stage of perpetuality.

I would hang bare bulbs in the classic checkerboard pattern. 

I dunno maybe I'm overdoing it but its nice to think big, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've been mulling over my basement and how I'm going to build an epic setup down there and I'm thinking multiple shelves/rows is the way to go, unless I can veg them huge and flower trees. I'd prefer less plant numbers, so I think I'm gravitating towards big vert trees.
> 
> My basement has (guesstimate) around 45x35 of unfinished, not very well used space.
> 
> ...


That sounds fantastic!
Man i miss workable basements. You put one here your house would pop out off the ground.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Tip, try to get some reflective material in front of those pots Dez (will keep your roots happier). Looking good bru.


I dug out my reflective stuff and cut it into strips. Now I just need to get some clothes pins or something comparable to attach it to the grow bags.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a pic of my flower room taken yesterday.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks great Dez. I need to get my ass in gear and get a light mover. So you guys reckon it's fairly easy to use the horizontal light movers for the vert light. I assume you can just attach the rope holding light to the light mover, then have the rope through a loop(eye attachment) so the light hangs and moves up and down as the mover goes left and right? Please excuse my complete lack of any technical terms


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Looks great Dez. I need to get my ass in gear and get a light mover. So you guys reckon it's fairly easy to use the horizontal light movers for the vert light. I assume you can just attach the rope holding light to the light mover, then have the rope through a loop(eye attachment) so the light hangs and moves up and down as the mover goes left and right? Please excuse my complete lack of any technical terms


Sounds right...you just work out the timeline of movement,then length of chain/rope...and your set.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

Looking good dez. I think you'll get to where you want to be with that setup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Looks great Dez. I need to get my ass in gear and get a light mover. So you guys reckon it's fairly easy to use the horizontal light movers for the vert light. I assume you can just attach the rope holding light to the light mover, then have the rope through a loop(eye attachment) so the light hangs and moves up and down as the mover goes left and right? Please excuse my complete lack of any technical terms


Yea you just need two lights or a counterweight.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea you just need two lights or a counterweight.


That's what I'm lacking right now is a counterweight. I need to mount another pulley and hang a counterweight to make things easier on the mover. Right now it makes a little noise like it's struggling a little to raise the light.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> That's what I'm lacking right now is a counterweight. I need to mount another pulley and hang a counterweight to make things easier on the mover. Right now it makes a little noise like it's struggling a little to raise the light.


Yea 3\4 pvc pipe with bb's or pennies


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2015)

Did you weigh your light assembly or just get it close?

I was thinking just get it close.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 9, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Did you weigh your light assembly or just get it close?
> 
> I was thinking just get it close.



Close will do. Technically whichever light is hanging the lowest is heavier, because the lower light has a longer length of cable/chain/rope which adds weight.

I realized that when I was really high one day, but the difference is so small that it shouldn't affect a good light moving motor.

But yeah, close will do


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 9, 2015)

Pics

15 days since I switched to 12/12, yesterday is the first day I noticed them pushing out more pistils. My tent is about 65°F right now... I was thinking about adding more light to heat it up some. I have a 4ft, 8bulb fixture I could throw in there...

Edit: light fixture doesn't fit between the lights. And besides, I do really want to see what these light bulbs do. 

I've already decided I'm vegging horizontally next round, provably with my 8 bulb T5HO panel, with an aim to stretch the plants as much as possible. That way they be ready to be tacked to the wall and for side lighting from the CMH.

I think that part of the reason they're so bushy is because of the side lighting from the get go, that and short veg period obviously lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow horsey...two lights? I thought i was getting rid of one light Ok, so countermeasure or light at one end of the mover, and attach your moving light at the other? I think I only need about 70-100cm or movement max. I assume that is achievable......


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2015)

DST said:


> Wow horsey...two lights? I thought i was getting rid of one light Ok, so countermeasure or light at one end of the mover, and attach your moving light at the other? I think I only need about 70-100cm or movement max. I assume that is achievable......


The counterweight is so that the motor of the mover doesn't have to work so hard to move back and forth.

The pulleys at each end of the track to transfer the horizontal movement of the light mover into vertical motion of the lamps.

I think right now mine is only moving about 15-20 inches or so...



It's a weird angle to get a pic from, but I think you can see pretty clearly from that pic...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yea you should be able to run any length of travel


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2015)

Doc's mover looks very industrial compared to mine with that big 'ol chain on there. I will be picking up the pieces to counterweight mine today.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Doc's mover looks very industrial compared to mine with that big 'ol chain on there. I will be picking up the pieces to counterweight mine today.


It is a $100 hydrofarm rig and i had to rebuild that chain to resize it. I will be running big plants this time like 10 gallon ones.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2015)

cheers fellas.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is a $100 hydrofarm rig and i had to rebuild that chain to resize it. I will be running big plants this time like 10 gallon ones.


I like the sound of this!

How much veg time do you anticipate?

In what size space?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

I am pulling the shelves so i will tie them back to the walls of the 4ft octagon. they will only need two weeks veg before the flip. It will be ghost train haze, c99, strawbanana cream and goji og in the big pots. I will have some stocky 3 gallons on the floor and two 600s this time.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr. When you are doing this, be wary of the lower branches when going into flower also stretch and need to go somewhere. I am still trying to dial in the flip and how to train since reducing from quantity to just 5 in the vert. It's a fine line I think....i.e don't make the mistake I generally do of thinking that the wall must not be visible before you flip....space before the flip is essential.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice. 

Sounds killer. 

I'm curious about that c99.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

DST said:


> Dr. When you are doing this, be wary of the lower branches when going into flower also stretch and need to go somewhere. I am still trying to dial in the flip and how to train since reducing from quantity to just 5 in the vert. It's a fine line I think....i.e don't make the mistake I generally do of thinking that the wall must not be visible before you flip....space before the flip is essential.


That is why i am only veging two weeks in there maybe one. I put the gth in the led at 4 in and it is 12 a week in


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't have the luxury of vegging my plants into the screen at the moment or I would. The whole room fills in much better when I veg the plants in the flower room. 

This is why I have gone back to running a higher plant count with less veg time on the shelf. I will have a good number of plants on the floor this time around too because I popped all of those seeds recently.

I am hoping to be able to build another RDWC system that will sit on the floor with six to eight sites but we'll see. I have some of the materials needed already but would need some new grommets and some PVC parts before I can build anything.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2015)

I would go for the 2 min Dr. You cn always prune back.

And keeping my plant count down is important due to fucked up rules and govt's taking your home off you.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm good for up to 99 according to the recs hanging in my room but I don't know how far the recs really go in the eyes of the law. If I just consider the recs as standard, I'm good for 48 plants. It's looking like I'll have between 45-60 plants going at a time here pretty soon, counting seedlings and rooted clones.

Picked up the pulley and gathered some rope to add my counterweight. I think I might swap out the cable I'm using right now for some of the para cord I found in my kid's stash of stuff. I'm wondering if it will make the mover less noisy. Right now I can hear it inside my house whenever it's running. It's on a timer so it only runs at night but still, I don't really want to hear it running if it can be avoided.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I'm good for up to 99 according to the recs hanging in my room but I don't know how far the recs really go in the eyes of the law. If I just consider the recs as standard, I'm good for 48 plants. It's looking like I'll have between 45-60 plants going at a time here pretty soon, counting seedlings and rooted clones.
> 
> Picked up the pulley and gathered some rope to add my counterweight. I think I might swap out the cable I'm using right now for some of the para cord I found in my kid's stash of stuff. I'm wondering if it will make the mover less noisy. Right now I can hear it inside my house whenever it's running. It's on a timer so it only runs at night but still, I don't really want to hear it running if it can be avoided.


Try some graphite on the pully dez


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Try some graphite on the pully dez


I lubed the pulley but it still creaks and clicks and stuff. It wasn't graphite lube I used though so maybe I'll try cleaning it and putting some graphite on it when I add the other pulley.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2015)

Those are further along than I thought. Some serious thickness
visible in relief at 7 O'clock.

(is "in relief" the right term....not "in shadow"...)


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 13, 2015)

that single light works for all that?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> that single light works for all that?


Yea a 600 in a light mover


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea a 600 in a light mover


That mean that light grows multiple setups identical to that [email protected] :::::- )


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

no.. his light is on a mover and moves up and down instead of left to right. It allows him to cover a larger vertical area that way without stacking two lights vertically. That lights is already doing the work of two in his setup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> no.. his light is on a mover and moves up and down instead of left to right. It allows him to cover a larger vertical area that way without stacking two lights vertically. That lights is already doing the work of two in his setup.


Yea thanks SG
It works well but i am looking to pull it and add a 600


----------



## hegemone (Jan 16, 2015)

snowgrow19 said:


> Thanks RIU for making a vertical growing forum. I love growing vert, it's the only way to go. Ive got a few vertical grows under my belt and currently have a 2 x 600w vertical flooded tube set up running, check it out.
> 
> Current Grow >>>> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/482729-vertical-flooded-tube-v-3-a.html <<<<
> 
> ...


 How was it for you not using a tube to cover the bulbs? Not too hot?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

You have to change the air in your space all the time like i do , or have a ac in the space.


hegemone said:


> How was it for you not using a tube to cover the bulbs? Not too hot?


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 16, 2015)

how does a light mover work exactly?
and what one are you using for it to be vertical?
how many watts do they run on?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> how does a light mover work exactly?
> and what one are you using for it to be vertical?
> how many watts do they run on?


Just a few watts, and two pullys and a counterweight transfer the lateral movement to vertical


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 17, 2015)

I use a Lightrail 3.5. You can use any of them though, I believe, as long as you counterweight them like Doc said.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 20, 2015)

Alright I guess time for another update!

27 days into 12/12 but they were slow to start!

I wish I coulda waited till they were healthier before flipping but oh well!

They're still dealing with a cal/mag issue in my soil. I'm not sure if its the wrong ratio of elements locking something out or lack of something in my soil mix... Either way I've been watering with the light dose of Calmag+ to supplement my store bought water. I did topdress some amendments but I'm not sure how quickly it'll begin to work.

Next run I definitely will veg them taller. I must.

Pics






Cal/mag issue



For now I will continue what I'm doing. I need to find some quality EWC to topdress with and I'll keep watering with the cal/mag and hopefully they'll power through till the end despite the cal/mag issue.


Also! I stopped ventilating outside and closed my basement window and am circulating the air in the tent around the basement. Temps went up by 10degress and humidity in my whole house stabilized. I'm no longer sucking the humid, warm air out of my home and my furnace is running normally again. Hopefully my power and gas bills will go down from not running the furnace so much! And hopefully the carbon filter will still be effective this way!


----------



## Don Uk (Jan 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> WOOT!!! Vert lover in the house. Nice thread G. Here's some shit I've done with my vert:





jigfresh said:


> WOOT!!! Vert lover in the house. Nice thread G. Here's some shit I've done with my vert:


A great seen.. I can smell her from here. I'm a first time grower and hope to have a try on vertical grow for my next plants. Cheers mate.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah man. My first grow was horizontal and after that I went vertical. Never looked back.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Octagon is down and ready to move


----------



## moondance (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey all, I am setting up the tent for the vertical change over, so far everything is coming along nicely. Running a 600 bare bulb with a vertical socket (got today) I have the suction for the fan directly above where the air channel from the fan on the floor pointing up is pushing too. There is also a port on top of the tent I opened and put cheese cloth into, may have to cover it with black hose or something if I have a light leak. Fan on the outside of the tent, then the filter like 8 feet away. 

I'm stuck on if I should mount a fan on the top of the tent to circulate the air at the top of the tent or leave it with the fan on the floor and the suction out the top. Any opinions would really help, thanks MD.


----------



## moondance (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been doing horizontal until now, I already know I am not topping in veg for max colas anymore, but is there anthing I should be trimming for, like front face, more side branches etc. I'm working in 3 gallon trash cans, and pvc ladders in each. I will be finishing them tomorrow and will post pictures. Thanks again MD.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't think you'd need a fan up top, but more air circulation is always better in my mind.

And for training, I find the biggest issue is the secondary branching growing toward the lights. It would be nice if everything hung back on the screen where i ties it but the pesky plants have this tendency to seek light, not sure what that's all about.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 27, 2015)

The big thing that I will be doing differently this next round is vegging horizontally. I want to get the plants to be tall and stretchy and then I can tie them to the wall and drop the lights next to them.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 27, 2015)

My roommate and I both work in hospitals and she saw me watering yesterday and made a joke about just running an IV to each plant.

I think it could work. I could hook all the lines up to each other and have them loop around to a hanging reservoir to maintain water pressure. 

I could have a drip timer and a rolling clamp at each plant, so there is a fail safe in case the drip timer fails. I could potentially set it for anywhere from 10ml per hour to hundreds of mLs per hour. I'd like two drip sites per plant.

I'd have to figure out how quickly to run the drip, but I think I could troubleshoot it fairly easily. I would start with maybe 10-15mls per hour and work up from there I guess... Maybe I mock up a system and rig it up for a house plant and see if I can keep it alive this way.

Its kinda like a blumat system, except its IV tubing. Lol what do you guys think?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it's genious, but I imagine if you use nutrients it might clog up the little dial that adjusts flow, but just water should be all good. Try it out.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think it's genious, but I imagine if you use nutrients it might clog up the little dial that adjusts flow, but just water should be all good. Try it out.



It would just be water, maybe a bit of calmag.

Only issue I see now is tiny diameter lines and that they're clear plastic.


I'll start collecting supplies in the coming weeks and see if I can make it work!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The big thing that I will be doing differently this next round is vegging horizontally. I want to get the plants to be tall and stretchy and then I can tie them to the wall and drop the lights next to them.


I do this. Then i give them about 10 days of vert before I flip them


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

I veg horizontally too. Couple weeks then about a week very then flip.

clear lines shouldn't matter. I use clear lines for my hydro. Gets a little gross but doesn't mess stuff up. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2015)

I also veg horizontally.


----------



## moondance (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool beans thanks guys that really helps. I think I am going to run the little 8" table fan up there for more circulation. MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 27, 2015)

A few minor tweeks, stringing twine between the ladder rungs to make more to tie to, going to get it all on the tent by this weekend hopefully and keep veging for 2 more weeks in the 600 and then flip. MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 29, 2015)

Couple of shot for tonight. The Ladders Of Dank in effect.
 sorry for the shitty pic but the phone didn't know how to handle the 600 ushio bulb LOL.


Happy Growing Vertically yours, Moondance.


----------



## moondance (Jan 29, 2015)

5' Long exhaust run to the filter is working well, added a stand fan to blow air up the stairs and out of the basement for positive circulation.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 30, 2015)

That looks cool MD! I like the trellis pieces you built.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 30, 2015)

Should have posted this in this thread and not the normal 600w thread...oh well

4 Sour Hazy Jones and 3 Cheese n Chaze @ about 2 weeks from the flip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> Should have posted this in this thread and not the normal 600w thread...oh well
> 
> 4 Sour Hazy Jones and 3 Cheese n Chaze @ about 2 weeks from the flip


Same people really
Looks good.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 30, 2015)

thanks dude. first run of CSG's gear and I'm really excited about it, that tent is loud as fuck right now


----------



## moondance (Jan 30, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> That looks cool MD! I like the trellis pieces you built.


Thanks Dezracer, it was the best way for me to test the vertical way. Plus when they are done I can cut the stalks and hang the ladders, at least in theory lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 30, 2015)

That sounds cool. I need to figure out when to do the trimming I have sitting in the flower room. This weekend makes 8 weeks of 12/12 for the plants on the floor and 4 weeks for the ones on the shelf.


----------



## moondance (Feb 3, 2015)

1 week in recovering well, a few minor tweaks with switching to a bigger intake fan.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

I love me some climbing flowers


----------



## moondance (Feb 4, 2015)

I can really see them liking getting their fair share of bulb energy vs having half bounced back, Vert for life now, can't wait till the Ladders are full.


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Feb 14, 2015)

Just tried to convert my closet(under stairwell) to a vert setup. It's a very diverse group, about 10-11 different strains all ranging ing from 1-3.5 weeks into flowering. Should I stick it out or just go back to horizontal until next grow?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

firetruckjacklakai said:


> Just tried to convert my closet(under stairwell) to a vert setup. It's a very diverse group, about 10-11 different strains all ranging ing from 1-3.5 weeks into flowering. Should I stick it out or just go back to horizontal until next grow?



I think it looks like it'll work. Maybe lower the bulb a bit. Most of the light comes from the sides of the bulb, straight out from the sides.

Looks good bud!


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 13, 2015)

First two are from the 400w tent but the rest are the vert 600w...keep up the good work fellas 

















































and here's a branch that broke off of that Cheese n Chaze that I mentioned above which is definitely farther along than the rest that I stuck in the closet in the room where the tents are just for shits and giggles...not bad for 50 days.....


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2015)

I know I'm not the only guy with a 600w vert, where y'all at?

@ day 62 or 63 I think


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 21, 2015)

Great grow - when you harvest see how big the "hollow Hole" is in your stock - size of hole is another way to judge if you harvested at correct time - just a double check


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 21, 2015)

I have been lagging with taking pics of my grow but I do have some plants in flower at the moment. They are about 5 weeks or so into 12/12 and I should take some pics, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's some pics I took before lights on today. The first two     are Dog, the next two are GDP x Honey Bee and the last one is Psycho Killer.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 26, 2015)

Few pics from day 68 in the 600w vert tent...


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 30, 2015)

few more @ day 72...

Strawberries and Cream









Cheese on the left and C99 on the right (sorry for the blurry pic)









This is a Cheese n Chaze....








and this is another Cheese n Chaze....








one more of the one above CnC...











The last Cheese n Chaze...









The least frosty but most interesting Sour Hazy Jones so far...been eyeballing this one since day one and I have the feeling it's going to be the best of the bunch for daytime smoke....








Another of that SHJ....









Rainbow Jones finishing up nicely...the fresh pistils are misleading, pretty sure this thing would be pushing pistils til day 100 if I let it go that long


----------



## moondance (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow really digging the stem striping, very nice those are going to taste freakin awesome.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> Few pics from day 68 in the 600w vert tent...


Looking good!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

Got moved now and will be setting up a 134 sq ft vert flower room here. I put the first 171 beans down Saturday, and my clones have started finding there way home. I will be doing one more run in the octagon but with only 4 plants this go.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 31, 2015)

WOW - Have a great grow - have heard of the octagon; they really save space considering the number of plants one can grow at once. Thanks for your post's !!!!!!!


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 31, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> few more @ day 72...
> 
> Strawberries and Cream
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3329876


This is the one I will be running one more time with only 4 plants this time.


harris hawk said:


> WOW - Have a great grow - have heard of the octagon; they really save space considering the number of plants one can grow at once. Thanks for your post's !!!!!!!


----------



## harris hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

Let me know about C99 (taste/yield)


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 4, 2015)

The 600w vert @ day 77....flush started yesterday, about another week to go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

I will start setting the octagon up tomorrow. Tonight I am setting the 4x8 up.


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## jimmy slim big (Apr 6, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Heya! Im subbed as well! I was about to say I dont have any vert pr0n to show, then I remembered I did run vert at one point lol
> 
> Durban poison trees
> View attachment 1882990View attachment 1882991View attachment 1882992View attachment 1882993View attachment 1882994View attachment 1882995View attachment 1882996View attachment 1882997View attachment 1882999


i know this is years ago lol but i was wondering if you still run durban??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

He is growing grapes right now. I think that is a couple of moves back for him.


----------



## Wayne Bryan (Apr 11, 2015)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heres my half assed late attempt at vert


----------



## moondance (Apr 12, 2015)

Wayne Bryan said:


> Very Nice, but for vertical growing or multi-level growing you need Nano Technology grow lights the produce little heat. Check this website out: www.growlightspeed.com


That's great for Vegetables man, really is.


----------



## moondance (Apr 12, 2015)

Well hell guys, Hope all is well in the Club Vert 600 this fine Sunday morning, the sun is shining and the girls are sleeping. The smell off the Vert tent is off the hook sweet, like truly sugary sweet, with the lemony undertone of the PK. I can't wait to harvest this run, were about the end of 6 weeks now.


----------



## smokeyjoes (Apr 12, 2015)

Just setup for my 2nd vertical grow I've trained my plants back to their mesh, they're still vegging so light is still horizontal above them to make them grow upwards

Last grow had 8 plants which was too much but this time only 5 plants gives them more room

They'll be further from the light this time and have a new fan to blow up the middle of the column to aerate them and move them a little so all looking good


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Wayne Bryan said:


> Very Nice, but for vertical growing or multi-level growing you need Nano Technology grow lights the produce little heat. Check this website out: www.growlightspeed.com


No you don't. Quite clearly you can grow with a lot of different light variations and mixes.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 15, 2015)

beat me to it...lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

I think the person might just be advertising...not sure. If not, I would recommend turning down their "knowitall setting" by about 50%! Or saying something like, Hey Peeps, these lights work really well, save me 25% in electricity, and have the following tech to benefit vertical growing....Nope, just a simple...blahblahfukcrapIknowitallpost!


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 8, 2015)

how low should th ebulb be?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> how low should th ebulb be?


About 10 in or so below the top of the canopy is what I would do.


Guys the octagon will go up the next few days


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 14, 2015)

hell yea man thats the shit rite their i tell yea lmfao!!! my shit just got pelted by root rot hardcore man sooo fucking hard i had to kill everything and take clones from the healthies branches. hit 7 out iof nine


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2015)

Mine are almost two weeks into 12/12 right now. I've only got five plants in the 5x5 and it's a bit roomy in there. Two average size Sour cherry plants and three other big plants. There's a Pre98 Bubba Kush, Blue Dream and a purple Fireballs #1.


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 15, 2015)

I want your sour cherry... I want to find black cherry soda anyone kno where I can find. I need oit so I can take my pollen freom my male jack the ripper
to cross it with the cherry soda to make ace of spades


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2015)

This is a decent cut of the Sour Cherry. It doesn't turn full purple but has some purple in it here and there. It has red and purple on the inside when broken apart. It has a definite sour taste to it.
Miine came from a 10 pack of seeds from Breeder's Boutique. Out of 10 seeds we got quite a few females to choose from and this one seemed to be the best of both worlds when it came to appearance and smoke. There was one that was really purple but it wasn't as potent as this one.


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2015)

I have three teens of it in veg too that will get chopped up for clones pretty soon. I have that, Cherry Pie, Ghost OG and C99 in veg but the SC is the only thing big enough to clone from.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> I want your sour cherry... I want to find black cherry soda anyone kno where I can find. I need oit so I can take my pollen freom my male jack the ripper
> to cross it with the cherry soda to make ace of spades


BCS is a hard one bud. 

Dez my Sour Cherry looks great. Kind if leafy but good and purple


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I have three teens of it in veg too that will get chopped up for clones pretty soon. I have that, Cherry Pie, Ghost OG and C99 in veg but the SC is the only thing big enough to clone from.


do you have ghost og or the ghost train haze I brought.


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2015)

It says Ghost OG on it but I think it's actually the Ghost Train Haze. I keep forgetting to relabel it. Either way, it has been stunted and is a weak little plant. I don't expect much from it at this point and don't plan to clone from it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> It says Ghost OG on it but I think it's actually the Ghost Train Haze. I keep forgetting to relabel it. Either way, it has been stunted and is a weak little plant. I don't expect much from it at this point and don't plan to clone from it.


That sucks I know there are some nice heathy one floating. Mo, javadog, and Someguy I know of


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, I figured I could get it again if I felt the need. I have a new light coming that I'm hoping will help the slow growth situation. We'll see I guess but I think it will make a difference. I think things will be back to normal once it's here and installed.
The light I have been using the last month or so is a low wattage LED fixture that I think is probably fine for the rooting clones and seedlings but not strong enough for solid vegetative growth. The new one will replace it and the LED will then be used only for seedlings/clones.


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2015)

I know Someguy has something like 19 strains going so I can some good stuff from him if need be.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah, I figured I could get it again if I felt the need. I have a new light coming that I'm hoping will help the slow growth situation. We'll see I guess but I think it will make a difference. I think things will be back to normal once it's here and installed.
> The light I have been using the last month or so is a low wattage LED fixture that I think is probably fine for the rooting clones and seedlings but not strong enough for solid vegetative growth. The new one will replace it and the LED will then be used only for seedlings/clones.


I am looking at a 1k mh or 4 bulb t5. I need a new veg light asap.


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2015)

I bought the 6 bulb t5 with three ballast switches so I can run it with either the four bulbs on or all six. I used to run a six bulb t8 light and would just turn off individual bulbs for adjustability. I had great results with that light so I think this new one will work really good. 
A few years ago I had two of the 24", four bulb t5 lights too and they worked really good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I bought the 6 bulb t5 with three ballast switches so I can run it with either the four bulbs on or all six. I used to run a six bulb t8 light and would just turn off individual bulbs for adjustability. I had great results with that light so I think this new one will work really good.
> A few years ago I had two of the 24", four bulb t5 lights too and they worked really good.


Yea they are great for veg. I just need more room than the closet allows.


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2015)

I am actually sitting on a 1K MH ballast that isn't getting used. I don't know what it would cost to ship but I might be willing to find out. I would just need to find me a box to send it in.


----------



## radicaldank42 (May 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea they are great for veg. I just need more room than the closet allows.


get a gorilla grow tent. its definitely worth it. also is anyone here organic or is this just a vertical grow forum for whoever"?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I am actually sitting on a 1K MH ballast that isn't getting used. I don't know what it would cost to ship but I might be willing to find out. I would just need to find me a box to send it in.


Would probably cost what I can get a whole setup here for on CL


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

radicaldank42 said:


> get a gorilla grow tent. its definitely worth it. also is anyone here organic or is this just a vertical grow forum for whoever"?


No man I am looking at a 12 x 11 room for veg hoss. I have a walk in closet full already.


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Would probably cost what I can get a whole setup here for on CL


You might be right.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 18, 2015)

why do you guys use small fans for your Verts? seems like box fan on top of a milk crate works perfect


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2015)

I had a couple box fans in my verts, and 6" extraction up top.
Miss indoor growing!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2015)

I just use one fan at the bottom, aimed upwards. I get the kind with the tilt base, I even run it on low speed...


----------



## Nathanael longwood (Sep 22, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> I know I'm not the only guy with a 600w vert, where y'all at?
> 
> @ day 62 or 63 I think


What type of net do you use around your room


----------



## Doogan (Sep 25, 2015)

Shout out to the VERTS! New here!


----------



## Doogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried a multi-light and varied style light in a room with a plant/light ratio 5:8....? 

In detail,

12'x12'x8' room, 5 plants in 45gal, x4 (600w) vertical MaxLume free hanging in-between the plants, x4 (600w) OGs in the corners....sometimes ill use and LED above the center plant.....

This so far this has yielded, at best, 687g/plant.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Has anyone tried a multi-light and varied style light in a room with a plant/light ratio 5:8....?
> 
> In detail,
> 
> ...


Okay, you have my attention. I'm not visualizing what you've done, can you explain further? Maybe some pics? That's an extremely respectable number.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2015)

^this


----------



## Doogan (Nov 21, 2015)

12'x12' room, 8' ceiling. Sealed room for CO2 and temps. 5 plants in a "5Dice" style. OG (Maxlume or Ushio) 600W in each corner. Each side (2 OGs) are on vented circuits for heat reduction. Then Hanging free without a tube (nothing but a socket assembly) 600W between each plant...... Sometimes an LED over the center plant. Fans on the floor pointed up toward each vert socket light. A/c units in each room. Temps @ 72-78F. CO2 1100ppm. No nutes in veg, just soil mix. Nutes in bloom @ 1100ppm-1800ppm early organics, synthetics most of the way and taper off to flush with organics.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 21, 2015)

Doogan said:


> 12'x12' room, 8' ceiling. Sealed room for CO2 and temps. 5 plants in a "5Dice" style. OG (Maxlume or Ushio) 600W in each corner. Each side (2 OGs) are on vented circuits for heat reduction. Then Hanging free without a tube (nothing but a socket assembly) 600W between each plant...... Sometimes an LED over the center plant. Fans on the floor pointed up toward each vert socket light. A/c units in each room. Temps @ 72-78F. CO2 1100ppm. No nutes in veg, just soil mix. Nutes in bloom @ 1100ppm-1800ppm early organics, synthetics most of the way and taper off to flush with organics.


Lights in the corners were horizontal or vertically oriented? Did they have reflectors or was there something on the wall?

I was drawing this out yesterday. It seemed pretty straightforward other than how the lamps in the corners were set up.

I like the relative simplicity of your setup, as well. No need to overcomplicate things!

Pics would still be worth the proverbial thousand words...


----------



## Doogan (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry man, no pics. The OGs or MARS hoods are hung vertically in each corner. This type of reflector/hood acts like a "Mag-light" with the bulb pointing straight at the plant and the reflector diffuses and disburses the light. The hood allows for heat reduction, "Each side (2 OGs) are on vented circuits for heat reduction." Since these style hoods are almost a Triangle in shape (relatively) they fit in the corners. The internal socket assembly sticks out from the top of the hood so since they and hung vertically the top of the hood is in the corner. I also use a socket extender to bring the bulb out more into the center of the reflector. Not to the ceiling but at the level of the canopy....this goes for all of the lights. So basically, the 4 plants in the corners have 2 vertical free-hanging 600W on each side and an OG/MARS 600w (in the corner). The center plant has 4 vertical 600w fee-hanging...sometimes Ill use an LED above top-lighting) the center plant. So the picture of the "5-dice".... Each dot is a plant. The corners have the OGs and in-between the plants on the sides of the room are the vertical hanging. Ill use a rigid trellis around each plant so that they don't burn and also helps with rotating the plant a 1/4 turn daily.

These plants usually are in a veg cycle for 10 weeks before flowering is started (from clones not seeds) So they are pretty large for indoor. They are vegetated in a separate room with top lit T5, 18-24 hours (on), strain dependent. No nutrients except beneficial bacteria and maybe some seaweed during the veg. Maybe a foliar once in veg wit beni and seaweed. Right before bloom phase ill use an organic/synthetic mix for a foliar spray to ensure no bugs/mold/disease. Kyle Kushman has a recipe to use for this.

And actually right now I started this last crop with using the Biowave and added more CO2. Results pending....

Thats it!


----------



## Doogan (Nov 24, 2015)

So the OG or MARS hoods look like these So as you can see they are taller than most hoods. The top is put into the corner and the vents go vertically. The pic of the room isn't from me. It does show a similar look but without the OGS and more plants. On the floor Ill use a fan on the floor pointing straight up toward the vert lights.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2015)

@Doogan your setup sounds very well thought out, indeed. I like it- a lot!


----------



## Doogan (Nov 28, 2015)

Doogan said:


> So the OG or MARS hoods look like these So as you can see they are taller than most hoods. The top is put into the corner and the vents go vertically. The pic of the room isn't from me. It does show a similar look but without the OGS and more plants. On the floor Ill use a fan on the floor pointing straight up toward the vert lights.
> View attachment 3549780 View attachment 3549781 View attachment 3549782 View attachment 3549783


Pruning is an obvious part of the growth cycle from beginning to end. So in early veg minimal pruning, as to not shock the smaller plant. Once they go into 15gal/57L pots they recover for a week or so from Xplant and then a 1/4-1/3 lollipop. Another Xplant to 45gal/170L pot, recover, then since the plants are much larger a small amount of lollipoping just to take lower branches and leaves before flipping. Also pruning the inside or "hollowing" the plant before flipping. This utilizes all of the usable plant to only be left for light exposure. So basically the plants canopy is like a natural dome shape. If this isn't done the inner buds will be under developed and really useless and the plant will tend to shed from the inside anyway. So it just aids in the plants developement in this type of environment. The lollipop isn't always necessary if growing smaller plants since the light is able to penetrate much more efficiently, but with larger plants the height of the vertical bulbs and OGs really do not adequately synthesize (like that) the lowers with most of the light at mid to upper level of the canopy (8 foot plants)...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

@Doogan you grow 8' tall plants under/beside 600W lamps? I use thouies and 860W CDM, and I need two to cover that distance!


----------



## Doogan (Nov 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @Doogan you grow 8' tall plants under/beside 600W lamps? I use thouies and 860W CDM, and I need two to cover that distance!


between each plant on the side..like the picture


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

Doogan said:


> between each plant on the side..like the picture


Right, just like I do... I'm finding it fascinating that you're using so many fewer watts.


----------



## Doogan (Nov 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Right, just like I do... I'm finding it fascinating that you're using so many fewer watts.


Each room is 4800w. I did extensive testing and research on bulbs. I found the bulbs that suited my environment best. High or super RED HPS were it. I PPM feed at around 1200-1850. In my top lighting room I'm using AC/DE 1000w x2 over 10 plants in 15gal. I got over 1800g total last harvest.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Each room is 4800w. I did extensive testing and research on bulbs. I found the bulbs that suited my environment best. High or super RED HPS were it. I PPM feed at around 1200-1850. In my top lighting room I'm using AC/DE 1000w x2 over 10 plants in 15gal. I got over 1800g total last harvest.


Is that ppm on the EC x500 scale? What substrate?


----------



## Doogan (Nov 28, 2015)

EC (0.4 - 6.0), CF (4 - 60) and ppm scales (TDS and 700 scale). Soil (mixed).


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2015)

So on the 700 scale, you're running 1200-1850, which equates to EC 1.7-2.6. That's every watering? Seems a bit high but I'm not a soil guy. No arguing with the results, in any case!


----------



## Doogan (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So on the 700 scale, you're running 1200-1850, which equates to EC 1.7-2.6. That's every watering? Seems a bit high but I'm not a soil guy. No arguing with the results, in any case!


Water/feed every 3-4 days. They are nearly dry when each feed is needed. I use a 2 part, seaweed, beni, epsom, HiBrix, Hawaiian bud, humans, enzymes, and some others here and there. 1800 is high...I only go that high on occasion. Normal is 1200 id say


----------



## Doogan (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So on the 700 scale, you're running 1200-1850, which equates to EC 1.7-2.6. That's every watering? Seems a bit high but I'm not a soil guy. No arguing with the results, in any case!


I want to learn hydro. Seems difficult. I have been afraid of a complete disaster from one mistake.... From what I've heard hydro is like making pastries. Everything has to be measured accurately for it to work. Do hydro systems require daily or regular check ups as opposed to soil for any changes?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2015)

In my experience hydro is WAY WAY WAY easier and more strait forward than soil. So so simple. It might sound like rocket science, but it's not. Fill a tub with water, measure in the nutrients, adjust pH and watch the plants blow the fuck up.  The best thing about hydro in my mind.... you don't have to be around all the time to water the plants like soil. I've left my hydro system running all by itself for 14 days. No one opening the door to the closet for 14 days. Everything was fine. Except the plants grew too much.

I really hate growing in soil at the moment. I can't go away for a weekend because someone needs to be here to water the stupid plants. grrrrr


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 29, 2015)

My last crop:

4 plants, 5000w, 1oz shy of 6 lbs. So each plant averaged around the 700g mark.

X O X
O X O 
X O X

X= 1000w bare bulb O= plant 

2 flowering rooms, fresh air intakes with filtered exaust. Plants veg for 5 weeks in the nursery. Rooted clones get planted into lava rock, simple top feed recirculating hydro system. One week after plants get flipped to flowering room, clones get cut off of the moms. Two weeks to root and a 5 week veg keeps things right on track.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2015)

How big of a space for that PK? I mean the flowering space, but I would also be interested in how much space total it took too.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2015)

Lol at Jig. All I do is pour water in my medium with molasses and some soil mix. First grower to complicate soil.  and with soil you could hook up a drip feed and res and gonaway for 14 days if you really wanted. Automation is automation no matter what medium. Just saying lad.


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 29, 2015)

Each flower room is 12x12. Nursery 10×10. Trimming room 10×8. And a little 6×6 closet for my hearts and water reservoirs. 

I live with my in laws and we have a nice big shop on our property. I brought the families together and we built the thing in like 2 weeks (nothing like bonding while building your own medical facility) It's exactly how I planned it and the thing runs like well oiled machine. Almost a "set it and forget it" type of operation.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2015)

That's awesome. Thanks for the info. Sounds like a great time with all the fam helping out building the place.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

Doogan said:


> I want to learn hydro. Seems difficult. I have been afraid of a complete disaster from one mistake.... From what I've heard hydro is like making pastries. Everything has to be measured accurately for it to work. Do hydro systems require daily or regular check ups as opposed to soil for any changes?


Everyone does their hydroponics a little differently. I do check and adjust my pH, EC and water temps on a daily basis. Getting a feel for it is very much like getting a feel for soil; practice and pattern recognition.

Yes, hydro can accelerate plant growth. OTOH, I just saw @SupraSPL's post about pulling 1.47gpW with organic soil!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> In my experience hydro is WAY WAY WAY easier and more strait forward than soil. So so simple. It might sound like rocket science, but it's not. Fill a tub with water, measure in the nutrients, adjust pH and watch the plants blow the fuck up.  The best thing about hydro in my mind.... you don't have to be around all the time to water the plants like soil. I've left my hydro system running all by itself for 14 days. No one opening the door to the closet for 14 days. Everything was fine. Except the plants grew too much.
> 
> I really hate growing in soil at the moment. I can't go away for a weekend because someone needs to be here to water the stupid plants. grrrrr


Blumats. Answer to your prayers.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Blumats. Answer to your prayers.


Word! Gonna catch a set soon. I hate watering...lol


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 29, 2015)

Just be prepared to dial them touchy bastards in. and that takes a few days. I wont use them. My mom has a set for some planters and is constantly having to fiddle with them. Pass. I set up a spray system using C-frame sprayers and a water timer for WAY cheaper then blumats. YMMV


----------



## pop22 (Nov 29, 2015)

So add a drip system to water them. Personally, I'm switching to AutoPots.

And soil is easy, if you do organics. I'm not a nut about organics but i've done side by side grows using House and 
Garden Soil A and B. My organics stomped it! And I keep the mix simple and my plants get nothing but water. I find drip watering works but its tricky to get the right flow rate. Bottom watering works better for soil. 




jigfresh said:


> In my experience hydro is WAY WAY WAY easier and more strait forward than soil. So so simple. It might sound like rocket science, but it's not. Fill a tub with water, measure in the nutrients, adjust pH and watch the plants blow the fuck up.  The best thing about hydro in my mind.... you don't have to be around all the time to water the plants like soil. I've left my hydro system running all by itself for 14 days. No one opening the door to the closet for 14 days. Everything was fine. Except the plants grew too much.
> 
> I really hate growing in soil at the moment. I can't go away for a weekend because someone needs to be here to water the stupid plants. grrrrr


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys. I still think hydro is easier than soil... I also think kraft mac and cheese is better than homemade.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations guys. I still think hydro is easier than soil... I also think kraft mac and cheese is better than homemade.


What's even better is to jazz up the box of mac with extra cheese and milk...

You're making me hungry, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2015)

haha, I like it with tuna.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> . I also think kraft mac and cheese is better than homemade.


----------



## Doogan (Nov 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> haha, I like it with tuna.


TUNA!!!!!! OMG im sick! lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac n cheez with tuna n peaz...

Pass the green bean casserole.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 30, 2015)

OH hell no, Mac and cheese with sliced up hot dogs. Now were talking.


----------



## Doogan (Nov 30, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> OH hell no, Mac and cheese with sliced up hot dogs. Now were talking.


some bacon bits...


----------



## Doogan (Nov 30, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> My last crop:
> 
> 4 plants, 5000w, 1oz shy of 6 lbs. So each plant averaged around the 700g mark.
> 
> ...


What strain(s)?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2015)

PKH, those are well lit Ladies. Thanks for sharing. I am dreaming about light.....


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 30, 2015)

I got a cut from a guy up north, he said it's Violator Kush. But as i didnt grow it from seed, I cant be 100%. It's got the most unique smell to it, something I've never come across. This is only my second full cycle with it so I'm still trying to dial it in some. I'm expecting bigger numbers in the upcoming months.

And I've never seen fan leaves are this massive, easily over 12" across. Some over 16".


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 30, 2015)

Javadog said:


> PKH, those are well lit Ladies. Thanks for sharing. I am dreaming about light.....


Lol, Thanks. I've had people tell me it's too much light. I laugh, and tell them that they can stick to their formula, and I'll stick to mine. I don't believe in the saying "too much light"


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2015)

That frosty white thing speaks volumes for you.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2015)

...and your ability to describes scents is up there with mine...all I got was "unique" 

:0)


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 30, 2015)

Can't have too much light when your growing plants this big. (Don't mind the broken branch, just about to clean up the bottom on this girl)


----------



## Doogan (Dec 1, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Can't have too much light when your growing plants this big. (Don't mind the broken branch, just about to clean up the bottom on this girl) View attachment 3554631


She looks great....Praying to the light gods.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 1, 2015)

Got some Gorilla Glue #4 (4 dif phenos - seed), Red OG (some call it ROG or OGred - cuts), and GSC (multiple phenos - seeds)

Has anyone grown any of these "indoors"? No issues so far...things are good. GG is amazing and GSC is a close 2nd.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 3, 2015)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heres my half assed late attempt at vert


Looks killer. I just got a bargain cool tube to hang it vertically, but i grew vertically decades ago for three or four years. It looks good., You're probably turning the plants around a little once in a while? Looks like a good room. I was using a light rail with my 1,000 watt.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 3, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Got some Gorilla Glue #4 (4 dif phenos - seed), Red OG (some call it ROG or OGred - cuts), and GSC (multiple phenos - seeds)
> 
> Has anyone grown any of these "indoors"? No issues so far...things are good. GG is amazing and GSC is a close 2nd.


I have a Platinum cut GSC from Dark Heart Nursery currently in bud. It grew pretty slow compared to a Sherbet (same cookie family) and compared to a Blue Dream. GSC is known to grow slow, and not tolerate stress or light pollution. Seedfinder.eu has information sometimes. But the GSC needs veg time or it'll be pretty small. I got a Key Lime Pie (another cookie family strain) and i only vegged it a couple weeks. It's tall, super thin, and gonna make wimpy buds but i wanted variety so eff it. Alien OG grows fast. Sherbet clones with "Pink Panther" are what I found to grow amazingly fast.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 3, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> I have a Platinum cut GSC from Dark Heart Nursery currently in bud. It grew pretty slow compared to a Sherbet (same cookie family) and compared to a Blue Dream. GSC is known to grow slow, and not tolerate stress or light pollution. Seedfinder.eu has information sometimes. But the GSC needs veg time or it'll be pretty small. I got a Key Lime Pie (another cookie family strain) and i only vegged it a couple weeks. It's tall, super thin, and gonna make wimpy buds but i wanted variety so eff it. Alien OG grows fast. Sherbet clones with "Pink Panther" are what I found to grow amazingly fast.


Any specifics on your grow or how the GSC grew; like needs lots of pruning, gets root bound easily, sensitivity to nutrients/soils, yields, and I guess overall value IYO. I have heard rumors from smokers and growers as well as related research and the GSC is said to be a short or low yielding strain. Some say it is finicky. There are many rappers like Berner who are always rapping about it. So not sure if the hype is real or if the "rumors" are just to keep people from "mocking" or trying to cross their own as the real thing. Thanks.


----------



## lawlrus (Dec 7, 2015)

Nathanael longwood said:


> What type of net do you use around your room


I know this is super late but I just saw your post. That screen is just basic vinyl fencing that you find at any hardware store. That particular roll was maybe 20 bucks and was enough to use as a vertical scrog screen for the 600w, a horizontal screen for the 400w, and I still have plenty left for this year's run and another couple after that as well.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Any specifics on your grow or how the GSC grew; like needs lots of pruning, gets root bound easily, sensitivity to nutrients/soils, yields, and I guess overall value IYO. I have heard rumors from smokers and growers as well as related research and the GSC is said to be a short or low yielding strain. Some say it is finicky. There are many rappers like Berner who are always rapping about it. So not sure if the hype is real or if the "rumors" are just to keep people from "mocking" or trying to cross their own as the real thing. Thanks.


The GSC grew alongside a Blue Dream (started sold), and a GSC-family strain called Sherbet. The Blue Dream took off & god tall-smells great-very frosty. The Sherbet had the fastest root and veg growth. I tied them all over and down. The GSC was the slowest but has thick branches and it's dense with tight, small leaves. There was some light pollution from starting too fast after not being able to grow two years+. The GSC scared me like it was gonna hermie, got removed, is fine & in bud. it's the slowest budding of them. It seemed like it needed no light pollution to really set into bud. Not strip-light LED's..just not sealed well at first. I use Happy Frog, water, no nutrients. Often i recover & re-use water. The GSC stayed squat & does need time to veg. It's going to take longest to bud as well. They've been crowded, too hot, but temps are in low 70's at most. no leaf issues, others got some nitrogen burn just from a little added fertilizer in a 3 gallon-their soil is as strong as most plants can take. i usually add perlite. I did not pruning of any plants. I tie the branches down. On seeded plants I top unless i want to see how a new strain naturally grows without topping. The buds are weeks behind Sherbet and Blue Dream in settling into bud-mode. Key Lime Pie is another one more like Sherbet but scrawnier. GSC is what i look at as awesome weed to stunt on people with, which i enjoy. Having better weed, having weed you can legally grow in CA, that rivals or exceeds club weed is one bonus and a reason i grow variety & experiment over a run of identical clones. Clones are for speed and just producing good weed, guaranteed, and crossing to create new stuff that's fun and awesome and unique. I cloned GSC & Sherbet. And home-made Urkle OG i have not ever bloomed yet but is certain to be good. Plus mother plant is almost a four footer with another experimental mother strain the same size, un-topped, well-branched under HPS, and somewhat similar in aspects except smell. Reason is that both fathers of two very different mother plants had the same father's in SFVOG Kush x ChemdawgIV. Sherbet and Alien OG grow awesome; Blue Dream too, just lots of stretch. All resinous.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Lol, Thanks. I've had people tell me it's too much light. I laugh, and tell them that they can stick to their formula, and I'll stick to mine. I don't believe in the saying "too much light"


There's never too much light unless the leaves or buds get roached. Otherwise you just get more dense buds. No one considers it much, but growing has additional benefits of helping out without that wintery-sadness some people get from lack of sunlight. Some hours in a grow room making plants live is just good clean fun. I grow vegetables too.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Can't have too much light when your growing plants this big. (Don't mind the broken branch, just about to clean up the bottom on this girl) View attachment 3554631


This is an amazing-looking size plant coming out of that little black thing at the bottom. I'm stuck on using soil. Not for any reason other than I have somewhat mastered growing in dirt inside, outside, the woods, etc., but dirt. I've never tested soil or PH. I water plants as the pots get light or the plants get wilty-leaves. It's time consuming but it's rote. 2 x 2 will always equal four for me and it's just for personal and a lifetime pursuit now found safe and legal. I love buying seeds and clones, yet hate purchasing MMJ.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 8, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Any specifics on your grow or how the GSC grew; like needs lots of pruning, gets root bound easily, sensitivity to nutrients/soils, yields, and I guess overall value IYO. I have heard rumors from smokers and growers as well as related research and the GSC is said to be a short or low yielding strain. Some say it is finicky. There are many rappers like Berner who are always rapping about it. So not sure if the hype is real or if the "rumors" are just to keep people from "mocking" or trying to cross their own as the real thing. Thanks.


I write a lot. sorry. Yield is like they say on sites: it's a connoisseurs brand. No wonder it's expensive. i made clones of both. I'll put pics. two GSC clones are in a pot. they are literally put-putting along...meanwhile i had to move a Sherbet clone to bud, it's over a foot & branched-blowing my grown son's mind in smell alone of immature bud we're smoking. one Sherbet is 8". two slow ones are four inch. some Urkle Og clones a week in root in dirt are bigger. the GSC clones are for keeping a strain. It stinks. Good stink. I mean like a funk kush odor that's like Sherbet..a fukn Icee is the smell. GSC is gonna not be ten weeks..i'll give it twelve i bet to chunk up. it's a slow-grower, I have mine spread out all over tied down and never topped at all, just twisted and bent around to preserve the top bud. This is Dark Heart Nursery, described as "Platinum Cut GSC" and i don't see how it would need pruning-hella slow growing. sorry. Bay Area, I hate the word 'hella' but real GSC is slow as f-word. crawling. Value is status bud. If it's to sell, it has to sell for more just on how long it takes to make the same ganja. Other's are so much faster. Sherbet, real Sherbet thickens fast, roots fast, clones are $30- $40 each and worth it. they clone easy even in dirt like i use.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 9, 2015)

oldbikepunk said:


> There's never too much light unless the leaves or buds get roached. Otherwise you just get more dense buds. No one considers it much, but growing has additional benefits of helping out without that wintery-sadness some people get from lack of sunlight. Some hours in a grow room making plants live is just good clean fun. I grow vegetables too.


There can be a thing as "Too much" light. At a point, indoor growing reaches its maximum potential....no matter what a grower does. Artificial lighting can barely scratch the surface of natural sunlight. With that being said, no matter how many lights or strength of the lights, you can NEVER recreate the sunlight. So my point is, eventually more lights = more money and less return. A medium must be maintained, usually a rule of thumb would be Grams per watt. So if your bud area is a 1k and you produce say 500grams then you're doing okay. thats about 0.5g/W. Some can reach above 1.0 but that is rare. The best I have done is 1.1 and I was amazed (10 plants/10gal each/2k top light/ACDE/DiamondOG/1808g). Normally around 0.62


----------



## Doogan (Dec 9, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Can't have too much light when your growing plants this big. (Don't mind the broken branch, just about to clean up the bottom on this girl) View attachment 3554631


The best part about this plant is the unified color throughout, the plants shows no deficiencies or distress, and the leaves are up...always a good sign. Even with the plant in a small container....


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks. The bottom bucket is actually 2 buckets, there is a 3gal bucket sitting in a 5 gallon bucket. The 3 gal bucket is basically a homemade net pot, filled with lava rock. The roots form like 3" thick mats in the space between the buckets.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 9, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Thanks. The bottom bucket is actually 2 buckets, there is a 3gal bucket sitting in a 5 gallon bucket. The 3 gal bucket is basically a homemade net pot, filled with lava rock. The roots form like 3" thick mats in the space between the buckets.


How is root rot prevented in such a small space or even stress from root bound? Strong work.


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 9, 2015)

Doogan said:


> How is root rot prevented in such a small space or even stress from root bound? Strong work.



Well the bucket height is set so that once the lights go out, and the water pump turns off, there is no water sitting in the bottom of the buckets, they drain completely. I find this allows the root zone to breathe, and dry out just a touch to keep nice healthy white roots looking for water. Keeping reservoir temps down, and weekly dose of H202 also helps keep everything clean.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2015)

I think I already asked this, but do you have a journal PKHydro?


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think I already asked this, but do you have a journal PKHydro?


Not sure what a journal is. Like a thread I update on the regular? No I do not.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

1 side of the Vertical cab. 2 x 600w. 1.2m squared. 4 plants. Very hard to get good shots of vertical set ups. Need a fish eye lense or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been at RIU a while... when I started there were only threads like this... at some point we got journals or something like that too, I don't really understand them. I like threads... I like it when people keep threads on their own grow and have all their info in one place. That's what I did for a few years and found it very rewarding, however I became lazy and no longer keep a thread. It's kinda sad.

If you for some reason feel like making a thread for your grow it helps to put a link to it in your signature so people can follow you over there.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 9, 2015)

Awesome! I have heard of H2O2 before. In college I used it in specific gravity experiments and such... There is a giant underground lab about 1/2 a mile under that has a huge tank over 50,000 gallons filled with H2O2. They utilize the H2O2 to preform amazing experiments due to its unique properties and they are so far underground the gravity/temps/humidity are all regulated to perfection.... Its weird and I really don't understand the whole thing. 

Are the buckets sealed from light? Im just amazed that you grew about a 6' tall plant in a 3 gallon pot. Strong work man.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've been at RIU a while... when I started there were only threads like this... at some point we got journals or something like that too, I don't really understand them. I like threads... I like it when people keep threads on their own grow and have all their info in one place. That's what I did for a few years and found it very rewarding, however I became lazy and no longer keep a thread. It's kinda sad.
> 
> If you for some reason feel like making a thread for your grow it helps to put a link to it in your signature so people can follow you over there.


Thanks. I am new here and just started to frequent the page more often. Ill look into a journal of some kind. i can see how it can be rewarding!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2015)

If you do make a thread, then please do post a link here. ;0)


----------



## Doogan (Dec 10, 2015)

Doogan said:


> There can be a thing as "Too much" light. At a point, indoor growing reaches its maximum potential....no matter what a grower does. Artificial lighting can barely scratch the surface of natural sunlight. With that being said, no matter how many lights or strength of the lights, you can NEVER recreate the sunlight. So my point is, eventually more lights = more money and less return. A medium must be maintained, usually a rule of thumb would be Grams per watt. So if your bud area is a 1k and you produce say 500grams then you're doing okay. thats about 0.5g/W. Some can reach above 1.0 but that is rare. The best I have done is 1.1 and I was amazed (10 plants/10gal each/2k top light/ACDE/DiamondOG/1808g). Normally around 0.62


Sorry my bad I meant 0.9


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Sorry my bad I meant 0.9


The assumption that ideal light is exactly like sunlight is incorrect. Having run a lot of light sources, I'd say that great lighting has a good balance of spectra at the highest efficiency possible. There really isn't good way around it, can't do either/or, it has to be both.

The new COB LED chips are really showing some impressive results.


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 15, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> Thanks. The bottom bucket is actually 2 buckets, there is a 3gal bucket sitting in a 5 gallon bucket. The 3 gal bucket is basically a homemade net pot, filled with lava rock. The roots form like 3" thick mats in the space between the buckets.


This picture shows what I was trying to explain


----------



## elkamino (Dec 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I like threads... I like it when people keep threads on their own grow and have all their info in one place. That's what I did for a few years and found it very rewarding.


I've never journaled a grow but totally agree. And not to be a fanboy but @jigfresh your journals from maybe 2010 were highly useful and formative for me, I'm sure for others too. As I recall you totally overgrew your closet in grand fashion but I learned a lot about maximizing space, light, ventilation and more. Glad you found it rewarding too.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot @elkamino. I'm glad you got something from my adventure. That was the main reason for documenting it all so thoroughly, so that others could learn from my mistakes, and successes. It's a real shame the pictures have been deleted. I sure did go through some equipment in the early days.  Good to see your name again bud.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot @elkamino. I'm glad you got something from my adventure. That was the main reason for documenting it all so thoroughly, so that others could learn from my mistakes, and successes. It's a real shame the pictures have been deleted. I sure did go through some equipment in the early days.  Good to see your name again bud.


can you post the journal link?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Here you go, my four main journals. Hundreds and hundreds of pages (284 or something) of good times, good laughs, good friends, good info, and good buds. Well except for my failed soil experiments.

www.rollitup.org/t/jigfreshs-grow-1-diy-closet-dwc-scrog-hindu-skunk-white-widow-first-grow-ever.209516/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/jigfreshs-grow-2-vertical-scrog-closet-diy-dwc-650w-headband-casey-jones.221652/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/jigfreshs-closet-flooded-tube-vert-scrog-1000w.393811/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/vertical-scrog-led-closet-grow-flooded-tube-nft-450w-headband-2-x-3.755206/


----------



## elkamino (Dec 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot @elkamino. I'm glad you got something from my adventure. That was the main reason for documenting it all so thoroughly, so that others could learn from my mistakes, and successes. It's a real shame the pictures have been deleted. I sure did go through some equipment in the early days.  Good to see your name again bud.


What's up with the pix being deleted? Yes its tragic! I've seen that on some other older RIU threads too. Know if that's the result of the crash RIU had early 2015?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, it was when everything changed over to this new format, they didn't take the pics over, or couldn't or whatever. Real shame. Kinda gutted me at the time. Still a bummer, but oh well, life does continue.


----------



## Doogan (Dec 18, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Got some Gorilla Glue #4 (4 dif phenos - seed), Red OG (some call it ROG or OGred - cuts), and GSC (multiple phenos - seeds)
> 
> Has anyone grown any of these "indoors"? No issues so far...things are good. GG is amazing and GSC is a close 2nd.


Here are the results about 2 weeks out from harvest... These are Vert 4800W Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## Doogan (Dec 18, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Here are the results about 2 weeks out from harvest... These are Vert 4800W Gorilla Glue #4


Here are the GSC...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2015)

Doogan said:


> Here are the GSC...


Nice work!


----------



## dafez (Dec 26, 2015)

this is the good stuff


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2015)

"Like" is resisting me....


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2015)

the site is not updating properly for me.....keep seeing old things as new....


----------



## Doogan (Dec 28, 2015)

Has anyone used a FIN technique on bud? From past experience the tips of the buds are snipped at ~ week 4. This govs some substance to the bud in week 4 but also allows the bud time to recover before harvest. Like in veg FIN, bud FIN pushes the buds to repair and boost to the tips of the buds. Once it was done for the first time, haven't looked back. Fox tailing in some strains is possible from this technique, even if harvested on time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2015)

the whole F'n site is resisting me.....


----------



## Hybridway (Feb 29, 2016)

Am I cheating cuz I love this vertical growing so far. Still early! I feel like I'll be Getting so much more out of my plants then my horizontal trellis. But this is the first time! Was going to Weeve but I'm pretty sure I'll have to raise the light. Day one of flower!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

Hybridway said:


> Am I cheating cuz I love this vertical growing so far. Still early! I feel like I'll be Getting so much more out of my plants then my horizontal trellis. But this is the first time! Was going to Weeve but I'm pretty sure I'll have to raise the light. Day one of flower!


I've seen this before. The guy was a salesman for this setup, never saw the end of the run because he was not paying RIU their due for marketing his products here. Hoping you'll fill in the blanks!


----------



## Hybridway (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've seen this before. The guy was a salesman for this setup, never saw the end of the run because he was not paying RIU their due for marketing his products here. Hoping you'll fill in the blanks!


Me too, thanks! the owner gave me data-sheets n everything. So I did research it first. It checked out to put out high lumens/Par/efficiency & just a sick design, I had to try it. Pushing it to the limits on the first try too. Liking the vertical style!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

Back in the vert game


----------



## zep_lover (Mar 1, 2016)

looks good doc but from the pic the plants look like they are barely up to the bottom of the top bulb.it looks like the top bulb is almost not needed.when my gg4 get to the bot of the top bulb is when i flip.when my gsc get to the top of the top bulb is when i flip .i still dont have it perfect yet i keep trying to improve every crop.keep growing!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

zep_lover said:


> looks good doc but from the pic the plants look like they are barely up to the bottom of the top bulb.it looks like the top bulb is almost not needed.when my gg4 get to the bot of the top bulb is when i flip.when my gsc get to the top of the top bulb is when i flip .i still dont have it perfect yet i keep trying to improve every crop.keep growing!


They are heavy sativas crosses that will fill in for another month. I was pushing it flipping at 36 in as it is.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

Think I'll be flipping mine in the next week. Almost at the top of the first light.


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Back in the vert game
> View attachment 3620967


Looks killer, what size pots?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Looks killer, what size pots?


A 15ish gallon by the door and two 18 gallon totes.
By the door is Nibiru #5 ( blueberry haze X space bomb)
18s are Jillanje ( Jilly bean X Mulanje)
And Daze ( Durban poison X nevilles haze)


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

It's not 600W HPS but it is still vert; 
 
Fading a little right before chop.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

@Dr.D81 call that incentive to come see the rest of what I've been up to, lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @Dr.D81 call that incentive to come see the rest of what I've been up to, lol


Next CO trip buddy
Got to come visit OR one day too


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Next CO trip buddy
> Got to come visit OR one day too


Oh, hell yeah! I'm developing a list of peeps I gotta see in WA and OR, totally looking forward to making the trip!


----------



## ThunkLogic (Mar 15, 2016)

Subbed. I am almost ready to begin flower in an 1800 watt (3x600w) CAP ebb and grow bucket system with 18 sites- 6 Blue Dream and 12 J1 (Jack herrer). All three bulbs will be hanging vertically, with the trellis being a 6'x6'x6' inverted semisphere. I'm hoping to get it so tall the buds block out most of the light . I cut my clones about a month ago and here they are now.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3662159


Put the plants in the corners and the lights in between them. Add another plant in the middle of the room.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Put the plants in the corners and the lights in between them. Add another plant in the middle of the room.


I thought about that. My limiting factor in Mt is 4 in bloom and the width of my room. So my 315 is arriving today so 1515 watts per plant. Will post fresh pics with center stage filled


----------



## Doogan (Apr 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I thought about that. My limiting factor in Mt is 4 in bloom and the width of my room. So my 315 is arriving today so 1515 watts per plant. Will post fresh pics with center stage filled


What bulbs are you using?


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 21, 2016)

600 Sylvania growlux hps and 3100k cmh.


----------



## Doogan (Apr 21, 2016)

ThunkLogic said:


> Subbed. I am almost ready to begin flower in an 1800 watt (3x600w) CAP ebb and grow bucket system with 18 sites- 6 Blue Dream and 12 J1 (Jack herrer). All three bulbs will be hanging vertically, with the trellis being a 6'x6'x6' inverted semisphere. I'm hoping to get it so tall the buds block out most of the light . I cut my clones about a month ago and here they are now.


Are you keeping them in those Biggie/Big Mama cubes the entire grow? I have a friend who uses that technique in Cali. His "ish" is Fire! I haven't seen the whole process though. But I have seen in demo a system where the cubes were in a tub that would fill and drain. Seems legit. I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

I recently fitted my ladies with metal wire fencing on one side of the bucket and fed them through so as to create a vertical canopy on one side. I have to fit my other 3 ladies with wire but once I do I am going to turn my 1000 watt hps vertical for sure. I am going for a circle of plants with the canopy facing inwards. I suspect it will really kick things up a notch. In another 10 days I am going to add my 600 watt hps as well for a total of 1600 watts hps in my 6x5 tent. I can't wait to show some pics once I finish the set up.


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> I recently fitted my ladies with metal wire fencing on one side of the bucket and fed them through so as to create a vertical canopy on one side. I have to fit my other 3 ladies with wire but once I do I am going to turn my 1000 watt hps vertical for sure. I am going for a circle of plants with the canopy facing inwards. I suspect it will really kick things up a notch. In another 10 days I am going to add my 600 watt hps as well for a total of 1600 watts hps in my 6x5 tent. I can't wait to show some pics once I finish the set up.


Vert allows for some serious quantity. Like 600-700g per plant. Works well with limited plant numbers.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

Doogan said:


> Vert allows for some serious quantity. Like 600-700g per plant. Works well with limited plant numbers.


Definitely.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

Well here's the ladies all wrapped up in vertical style. It is easily twice as bright in my tent now. I'm pretty sure this is how they were meant to be used.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

And I just noticed my ducting is crooked. Hard to see in there now.


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> Well here's the ladies all wrapped up in vertical style. It is easily twice as bright in my tent now. I'm pretty sure this is how they were meant to be used.


Flip your bulb around..


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

Doogan said:


> Flip your bulb around..


D'oh


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> And I just noticed my ducting is crooked. Hard to see in there now.


A great technique for maximizing your vert canopy is to "Vine" the branches across the trellis. Pull each site through to get direct light exposure. Just keep doing that. So not the whole branch through but along the trellis allowing each bud site access to light. "Train them when they are young" -said the wise man


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> Well here's the ladies all wrapped up in vertical style. It is easily twice as bright in my tent now. I'm pretty sure this is how they were meant to be used.


Are you pulling in air through the ducting or pushing?
CO2?
Pruning techniques?


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> Well here's the ladies all wrapped up in vertical style. It is easily twice as bright in my tent now. I'm pretty sure this is how they were meant to be used.


They look great BTW!


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

I was going to do that but got high and excited.... Here we are.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

I just topped once most have 5 to 6 branches. On the remaining branches I have trimmed out from the stem about 3 sets of branches deep to avoid a million of those annoying lower branches. It's pretty much trimmed up to where the branches begin to alternate. And all of them are fed into the front of the fence. Also I have a Carbon filter on a 560 cfm fan inside the tent that cools the light and vents out of the room. The room itself has a hepa filter intake as well as another hepa filter running just in the room.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh yeah pics


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

Doogan said:


> A great technique for maximizing your vert canopy is to "Vine" the branches across the trellis. Pull each site through to get direct light exposure. Just keep doing that. So not the whole branch through but along the trellis allowing each bud site access to light. "Train them when they are young" -said the wise man


 ohhhh shit that makes perfect sense. This did not start with the intent of a vert so they aren't well pruned for it. Being dwc makes I hard to put them in a trellis until later since I have to swap buckets. If I could start them in the trellis it would would out much better I think.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

Any advice on that guys?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> Any advice on that guys?


Lots; we suddenly got better yields when we switched from pushing growing tips through the trellis to placing the entire plant inside and pinning it back to the trellis. 

Early trellising is a good idea. 

The whole reason I started with RDWC was so plants would be more portable.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2016)

I actually was considering doing something like a rdwc. Seems like a good option where I don't have enough to haul an ass load of buckets all over the place all the time. My back can't handle much more of this black bucket dwc business.


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 28, 2016)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heres my half assed late attempt at vert


BUCK 65 SOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lots; we suddenly got better yields when we switched from pushing growing tips through the trellis to placing the entire plant inside and pinning it back to the trellis.
> 
> Early trellising is a good idea.
> 
> The whole reason I started with RDWC was so plants would be more portable.


Nice! I like it. I trellis around each plant and have light on three sides of each plant, they stay portable but they are also in 45gal smart pots. So moving them is a chore, rotating them isn't bad. Totally wet they weigh about 300lbs. I rotate daily 1/4 turn


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

Here is how a Dice pattern might look... Part of it.


----------



## Doogan (Apr 28, 2016)

BluMats.... That is all.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 29, 2016)

subgrounds said:


> BUCK 65 SOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Damn what bulb is that? That thing is huge! Also I noticed your plants are a good distance away. Is that cause that because that bulb is a monster or do I have mine too close to the light? I don't have a light meter so I use the hand test and it seemed fine. They are couple feet away from the 1000 watt cool tube.


----------



## Doogan (Apr 29, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> Damn what bulb is that? That thing is huge! Also I noticed your plants are a good distance away. Is that cause that because that bulb is a monster or do I have mine too close to the light? I don't have a light meter so I use the hand test and it seemed fine. They are couple feet away from the 1000 watt cool tube.


Agrosun Super Red HPS 600W. They are about 18" away but the OGs are AC and the free hanging vertical bulbs have fans on the floor pointing up under the bulbs. The plants each have 3 lights but the center plant has 4. Rotating them daily allows for even spectra distribution to the whole plant and I can adjust daily as the plant moves/grows to keep them from touching the lights. 

Your 1000W AC should be fine. Remember though that the tube reduces heat but also about 10% light emission (not a big deal in this case). 1000W bulbs are powerful but can grow some fire! Once you develop your ways and dial the growing process in, try toplight DE HPS. OMG its amazing! Im using them in a 4k room now. x2 ACDE and x2 DE non-AC.


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2016)

Could anyone guide me toward some discussion regarding plant and light positioning or staggering? 
This is on my mind right here.

XOXOX
OXOXO
XOXOX
OXOXO

But I'm interested in seeing other examples. Also, I remember being subscribed to a journal of a badass commercial grow where the guy had really big monsters in bubble buckets (I think) and he was growing them in a large room with HPS staggered around the room bare bulb and hanging vertically. Anyone know who that was? It was a few years ago at least. Thanks guys.


----------



## shhhmokey (May 4, 2016)

Doogan said:


> Flip your bulb around..


Maybe a dumb question... i havnt vert grew as of yet but why does it matter if the bulb is right side up or upside down? Not same same?


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2016)

shhhmokey said:


> Maybe a dumb question... i havnt vert grew as of yet but why does it matter if the bulb is right side up or upside down? Not same same?


Light wise, same same. Working in the room wise, it's much better to hang them from the ceiling.


----------



## shhhmokey (May 4, 2016)

10-4 thank you.
Same same but differnt. Lol


----------



## Hybridway (May 5, 2016)

I see you guys work. Nice job! 
Posted a pic here when I started @ 600 w but decided to turn the outside blades on, now using 800w. That's only 133w a plant. Not exactly nice growing on my part this run but next time I plan on using a trellis through the middle horizontally as well as on each blade & weeve some. This time was my first 3-D run & first with this system. I did far from a good job but even untended it still pumped out bud seeing how it couldn't really hide from the light. 
Next time I'll be implementing vert growing techniques & will have better plants going in. Nice to see the whole plant put out. Bout to harvest & will post the #'s on my thread if anyone's interested.


----------



## ttystikk (May 5, 2016)

Hybridway said:


> I see you guys work. Nice job!
> Posted a pic here when I started @ 600 w but decided to turn the outside blades on, now using 800w. That's only 133w a plant. Not exactly nice growing on my part this run but next time I plan on using a trellis through the middle horizontally as well as on each blade & weeve some. This time was my first 3-D run & first with this system. I did far from a good job but even untended it still pumped out bud seeing how it couldn't really hide from the light.
> Next time I'll be implementing vert growing techniques & will have better plants going in. Nice to see the whole plant put out. Bout to harvest & will post the #'s on my thread if anyone's interested. View attachment 3674682View attachment 3674684


Link to your thread?


----------



## Hybridway (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Link to your thread?


Don't know how. Tried many times. 
You can punch in the key words (SunCloak) in search though. Stop by! It's in LED & other section.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Hybridway said:


> Don't know how. Tried many times.
> You can punch in the key words (SunCloak) in search though. Stop by! It's in LED & other section.


Go to your thread. Copy the entire Web address. Come back to this thread. Paste into reply box.


...I'll look for you there, lol


----------



## Hybridway (May 6, 2016)

*O.C. GG#4 In the SunCloak 4416*
*https://www.rollitup.org/t/o-c-gg-4-in-the-suncloak-4416.901040/*


----------



## goofy81 (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone did this before? i have an area that got no light.. Not sure if it's a good idea.
Is the light ok facing this way? Which is pretty much upside down to how you hang it normally.

This grow room is very mixed as you can see too.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Hybridway (Nov 9, 2016)

The SunCloak vertical led produced 2 pounds using only 600w w/ 4 plants. Getting another.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 9, 2016)

Hybridway said:


> The SunCloak vertical led produced 2 pounds using only 600w w/ 4 plants. Getting another.
> View attachment 3826759


Two pounds of wet larf? I'm not seeing much else in that pic.


----------



## Hybridway (Nov 9, 2016)

This last bud is at the very bottom of the plant. 


ttystikk said:


> Two pounds of wet larf? I'm not seeing much else in that pic.


No it was all real dense, some of the best but I've grown. I didn't want to post a bunch of pictures you should stop by my thread and check it out. Not monster Colas but good but for the bag. There was actually no wasted popcorn or anything.
Believe me I wouldn't be buying another one if it was Flarf.
You do know I don't fuck around right ?
I believe this is the highest yielding late available anywhere. If I opened it up and added two more plants I would've easily gotten 2.5 to 2 3/4. Only used two bays and three were available.
2 pounds dry came out to 1.5 GPW with no waste.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 25, 2016)

here's my side project at the moment. 5 moms, all the same strain(CGS chem d cookies) 2 phenotypes running at 600w at the moment, will get cranked up to 1k soon. need to snag a ballast from storage.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 29, 2016)

besides the two over watered ones closest in the pic they are all happy and growing nicely. gave them a little flush and im backing off the nutes a little


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

DesertHydro said:


> besides the two over watered ones closest in the pic they are all happy and growing nicely. gave them a little flush and im backing off the nutes a littleView attachment 3842091


Nice! 

This inspired me to make new thread; 
Club Vert LED

What do y'all think?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2016)

That sounds interesting initially because I wonder about how 
you replicate the 360° of a bulb. 

Good luck


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nice!
> 
> This inspired me to make new thread;
> Club Vert LED
> ...


DO IT! im designing my COB array right now. will start with a 4x8 and my veg tent but i have a feeling i will be going vert with them very shortly after.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That sounds interesting initially because I wonder about how
> you replicate the 360° of a bulb.
> 
> Good luck


Well, it turns out that I don't.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Nov 29, 2016)

i mean you could get like a light spinner to rotate it around slowly? idk but would love to see an led vert


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2016)

I think of the arrangement of chips inside the typical LED "light bulb".
It amounts to a hexagonal approximation of a circle.

We will see. :0)


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2016)

Jig done a vertical grow with his leds.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2016)

DesertHydro said:


> DO IT! im designing my COB array right now. will start with a 4x8 and my veg tent but i have a feeling i will be going vert with them very shortly after.





DST said:


> Jig done a vertical grow with his leds.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-vert-led.928128/#post-13171746

Please have members who are growing vertically with LED drop in!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

Dopaw13 said:


> i mean you could get like a light spinner to rotate it around slowly? idk but would love to see an led vert


Lol, tty grows one massive wall of vertical cob weed, no spinner I've noticed(never know about that guy though, he's always tinkering with something in his thread)


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 30, 2016)

hooked up the 1k finally. that shit is bright with the bare bulb. need some oxy/acetylene goggles in there!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, tty grows one massive wall of vertical cob weed, no spinner I've noticed(never know about that guy though, he's always tinkering with something in his thread)


I ran spinners over 25 years ago, been there done that and moved on lol

And you're right, I'm always trying something. Keeps things interesting...

... gotta keep things interesting, You know, just in case 6' tall walls of dank buds gets boring.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2016)

DesertHydro said:


> hooked up the 1k finally. that shit is bright with the bare bulb. need some oxy/acetylene goggles in there! View attachment 3842879


Sorry, man. Ya gotta go. Sign says '600'

Lol

Nice rig!


----------



## rdubb07 (Nov 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That sounds interesting initially because I wonder about how
> you replicate the 360° of a bulb.
> 
> Good luck


brutha you've obviously are a bit behind on technology haha but seriously it could be done these are pretty bad ass if they added more chips it could be some serious par! for a vert grow.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Nov 30, 2016)

Do you think Cree would make a type of cylindrical cob? or like cob that looks like an HPS bulb that would be funny.


----------



## rdubb07 (Nov 30, 2016)

You could make a cree cob light bulb like the one I posted above, But cree just produces the leds themselves. I do not believe cree actaully makes the lights, just the leds. I hope that made sense. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2016)

Dopaw13 said:


> Do you think Cree would make a type of cylindrical cob? or like cob that looks like an HPS bulb that would be funny.


Sure they could... but _why?
_
Flat panels take up less space, fit in square rooms better, offer more room for growing and definitely improve access for training.

This pic demonstrates a flat panel grow. You tell me if it is suffering from anything but being rootbound in that 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Dopaw13 (Dec 1, 2016)

Nah looks Great was just saying if they could would be funny to see an HPS shaped cob.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 1, 2016)

If you could find a way to water cool a rectangle heat sink you may be able to mount cobs on 4 sides of a sink, but who would water cool LEDs?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> If you could find a way to water cool a rectangle heat sink you may be able to mount cobs on 4 sides of a sink, but who would water cool LEDs?


I dunno. Must take one crazy bastard to try a thing like that;


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I dunno. Must take one crazy bastard to try a thing like that;
> View attachment 3843258


Sounds like the kind of guy who would try an organic vertical cob sip system as if that shit would work.....too many concepts man!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Sounds like the kind of guy who would try an organic vertical cob sip system as if that shit would work.....too many concepts man!


Yeah, just ignore him. He'll never amount to anything. Everyone says so, and everyone is always right. 

...aren't they?


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 1, 2016)

What's a SIP system lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

DesertHydro said:


> What's a SIP system lol


SIPS = Sub Irrigated Pot System. Continuous watering from the bottom of the soil column.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2016)

Good morning week 5...


----------



## Javadog (Dec 7, 2016)

That is enormous for five weeks....fattening yet to come. Nice!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That is enormous for five weeks....fattening yet to come. Nice!


Couple days ago she shifted gears.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 7, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Couple days ago she shifted gears.


Boy, I guess so! You got any of those gears to spare, bro?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm preparing for a seed run in 4 weeks.


----------



## revengefor2008 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi all. Not new to growing, but new to RIU. If I should have started a new thread please let me know and accept my apologies. Just trying not to clutter up the forum.
I'm finishing up my 2nd crop in my grow cabinet. I'd never have thought to do a vert grow but after some reading I'm really hyped about converting to vert. I'm currently running:
1,000 W HPS 
Gen Hydro Rainforest 6 system
GH 3 part nutes and bloom supplements
My cabinet is 2'Dx4'Wx6'H
See pic below for my current crop.

I really like the trellis idea I've read about in this thread, attaching the plant to the inside wall of the trellis, then tying the branches as it grows. The yields I've seen by growers here are insane and I'm totally jealous!
I'm thinking of doing 3 or 4 plants, one each along the side walls, 2 along the back wall. 

I'm thinking of keeping a clone of my Ice, and a Sour OG, both of which are in my current crop. I may keep using the Rainforest or I may have to switch back to DWC so they can have individual containters, allowing me to push them against the wall/trellis. I'll figure that out later.

So here's where I need advice:

1. Given my space restrictions, am I getting greedy by wanting 4 plants or should I scale back to 3. We typically prefer indicas or indie dominant blends so any ideas on ordering some new seeds and which breeders to add to my current duo would be appreciated. Mr. Nice's Medicine Man looks appealing and I've grown a good bit of White Rhino in the past so we may want to try it out. If anyone has done Rhino or Medicine Man vert I'd love to hear your thoughts. 
2. For years I've done SOG grows so I've never really vegged more than a week before going 12/12. Should I stick with the 1/3 concept (as in the plants will roughly triple in size during flowering) or should I grow them closer to the ceiling of the cabinet and just prune them back to keep them under control? At what point should I flip to 12/12?
3. I currently have a horizontal hood. Where can I find an inexpensive fixture so I keep using my current ballast? Any recommendations? I'lll likely only have about 4.5' to 5' of vertical height when I factor in the hydro system. I'm guessing my 1000w light will be enough to sustain the vert grow I'm planning. 
4. Also, I've seen discussions in the past about buying HID bulbs rated for vertical growing. Pardon my ignorance but is that BS? 

I'm really amped about doing this. Hoping for some good feedback. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 14, 2016)

revengefor2008 said:


> Hi all. Not new to growing, but new to RIU. If I should have started a new thread please let me know and accept my apologies. Just trying not to clutter up the forum.
> I'm finishing up my 2nd crop in my grow cabinet. I'd never have thought to do a vert grow but after some reading I'm really hyped about converting to vert. I'm currently running:
> 1,000 W HPS
> Gen Hydro Rainforest 6 system
> ...


That's great... I allocate 4x4 for one plant. like everything in life it's how you set it up. look @kiwipaulie he has similar setup you seek. You sound like you have a grip on how fast and big your girls get. sounds like you're gonna need more space..


----------



## gr865 (Dec 15, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I'm preparing for a seed run in 4 weeks.


Hope you get your when expected, mine is now going on 4 weeks since shipped.
Was expecting to be 2 to 3 weeks into veg now.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I think of the arrangement of chips inside the typical LED "light bulb".
> It amounts to a hexagonal approximation of a circle.
> 
> We will see. :0)


This is unnecessary with the directional nature of LED lighting. 

Vertical walls are just flatlander grows turned 90 degrees. As far as the light is concerned, the target is the same.


----------



## BlackD.O.G (Jan 8, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Good morning week 5...View attachment 3847982


What strain is this?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 8, 2017)

Black Rose. (Black russian x skunk 1)


----------



## BlackD.O.G (Jan 8, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Black Rose. (Black russian x skunk 1)


Wow where do you get that? What breeder?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 8, 2017)

BlackD.O.G said:


> Wow where do you get that? What breeder?


Heath Robinson 7 years ago.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 14, 2017)

i switched the 1k back to the 600w after like 2 weeks because i was getting leaf burn so i guess im sort of back in the club lol. anyways heres what i just pulled down. this is gonna be my first time doing a dry trim so we will see how i like it. my 4x8 tent will be the standard wet trim to compare. it comes down in like 5 days. flushing with agave nectar and RO water for the last week.


----------



## Owly (Mar 25, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> If you could find a way to water cool a rectangle heat sink you may be able to mount cobs on 4 sides of a sink, but who would water cool LEDs?


Huh, that would actually be pretty simple. Just take some aluminum square tube and plug up the ends with a fitting.


----------



## branbran420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Basic as basic gets, soil and teas


----------



## williamhanson4041 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello...guys.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 8, 2017)

@pinner420 Looks like that black Rose is seeded? that bottom central bud.


----------



## fosterlogan6731 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello..


----------



## Cyah1990 (Apr 24, 2017)

For all you vert heads, I still can't find this answer.... how the hell are you incorporating ur carbon filters? I knw I'm using the exhaust tube to suck out hot air from the bulb, but where the hell would the filter be put in?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 25, 2017)

Usually it is Carbon Filter-> exhaust fan-> exhaust pipe out of the space.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cyah1990 said:


> For all you vert heads, I still can't find this answer.... how the hell are you incorporating ur carbon filters? I knw I'm using the exhaust tube to suck out hot air from the bulb, but where the hell would the filter be put in?



Cool tube (above cooling fan) - carbon filter - exhaust fan - out of grow area


----------



## Cyah1990 (Apr 25, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Cool tube (above cooling fan) - carbon filter - exhaust fan - out of grow area


Cooling fan meaning the fan sitting on the floor blowing up? And what if you wanted to do bare bulb instead of cool tube, thanks man


----------



## gr865 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cyah1990 said:


> Cooling fan meaning the fan sitting on the floor blowing up? And what if you wanted to do bare bulb instead of cool tube, thanks man


I am sorry but I though the exhaust tube you spoke of was a cool tube like device.

Floor fan (cooling) - carbon filter top of tent - exhaust fan out of grow area.
 

GR


----------



## Cyah1990 (Apr 25, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I am sorry but I though the exhaust tube you spoke of was a cool tube like device.
> 
> Floor fan (cooling) - carbon filter top of tent - exhaust fan out of grow area.
> View attachment 3931315
> ...


Awesome! thanks for the pic, I knw da filter slows down exhaust, will it still remove hot air quick enough in ur setup? Again thanks bro


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 26, 2017)

You could mount the fan directly to carbon filter. I have found that foil tubing is not 100% lightproof.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> You could mount the fan directly to carbon filter. I have found that foil tubing is not 100% lightproof.


Where would the light come from, you are discharging air from the tent. The light would have to come up the exhaust to the fan then through the charcoal filter. That ain't going to happen.
Where the concern should lay is intake air, if your are pulling air into the tent via foil tubing then you should it is pulled from a dark area and also use the foil tubing that is black on the inside. My air is sucked from a bathroom and it is under the sink in the cabinet. I have blocked the window, I use the blackened foil and limit the time the light is on in that bath. When I installed this setup, I opened the cabinet, turned on all the lights, had my GF zip me up in the tent and I spent time waiting for my eye to adjust to the light. Then opened my eyes to look for any light that may be coming from the intake tubing and the was none at all.

Good luck on your grow bud,
GR


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 26, 2017)

I was talking about that foil tubing in general. It is sold in grow-stores and is not really lightproof. I moved over to steel 8" stovepipe. Better flow, no light leaks. 
Looking at your picture again. Looks like you could improve the exhaust airflow. The tent sleeve is stuffed into the pipe reducing airflow and creating turbulence. Summer is coming.
Get a soup can in the 6" diameter cut off both ends. Put the soup tube in the foil pipe for support and put the shroud around it and cinch it down. 
Have soup.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I was talking about that foil tubing in general. It is sold in grow-stores and is not really lightproof. I moved over to steel 8" stovepipe. Better flow, no light leaks.
> Looking at your picture again. Looks like you could improve the exhaust airflow. The tent sleeve is stuffed into the pipe reducing airflow and creating turbulence. Summer is coming.
> Get a soup can in the 6" diameter cut off both ends. Put the soup tube in the foil pipe for support and put the shroud around it and cinch it down.
> Have soup.


Yes I agree that the foil pipe between the fan and filter should not have been so long, I have changed that already, no kinks.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 27, 2017)

Over time that flex tubing starts to loose its silver coating.Comes off in tiny pieces.Have had mine up in the same way as gr865 for a few years now.I can get inside the room and see baby light stars through the flex.....it's minor though.Was the same in the room before that.

Does yours have more flex running out past your tent to another location gr865?If so i doubt you would see any pinhole light leaks on the inside flex tube.....ever.


----------



## Schnity (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey guys. It's my first grow. So go easy. I'm almost 2 weeks into flower. I didn't realized that I was suppose to keep the light close to the tops of the plants in veg. So they are stretched out a bit. I'm just wondering if I should even lollipop them or not. It seems to be getting enough light. But I am not sure if it will benefit anything for me since the plants are NOT that bushy. I'm using a 1000 way LED in a 3x3x5 tent. Help please!

The pics are what they looked like before I started flowering And don't mind the olive tree lol I did save it though. Thank you!!!


----------



## _secret (Jul 28, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> Do you think Cree would make a type of cylindrical cob? or like cob that looks like an HPS bulb that would be funny.


Look up corn cob LEDs


----------



## maximum autism (Oct 16, 2017)

just putting this out there again, in case anyone has thought of this or experimented with it.


----------



## angelinalovesunflower (Oct 26, 2017)

I would like to try vert with my new Unit Farm LED light


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2017)

angelinalovesunflower said:


> I would like to try vert with my new Unit Farm LED light


There's lots of vertical LED grows now, check out the LED section and the vertical growing section.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2017)

Strain. OmfG
10 weeks

20 litre pot
Tied back to stakes.
Own soil mix.
its a DPQ male x The Dog


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2017)

DST said:


> Strain. OmfG
> 10 weeks
> View attachment 4033802
> 20 litre pot
> ...


What kind of light?


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2017)

A 600 with a 315 stacked on top.

the plant fits into 1 side of the cab.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2017)

DST said:


> A 600 with a 315 stacked on top.
> 
> the plant fits into 1 side of the cab.


So I'm guessing you have 3 more plants in there too?


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2017)

i actually have 5 as 2 were smaller. But normally 1 for each wall and the moveable one.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2017)

DST said:


> i actually have 5 as 2 were smaller. But normally 1 for each wall and the moveable one.


Nice!

I ran 1000W lamps and I still think 600W were the way to go. I never did run 315W CMH in bloom.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Nice!
> 
> I ran 1000W lamps and I still think 600W were the way to go. I never did run 315W CMH in bloom.


only my 2nd run with the 600 and the 315 together but i like what i see. i use to run an hps mh mix in the past which always created nice flowers.


----------



## digging (Nov 20, 2017)

How close to a painted plywood wall, can one hang a 600 watt bare bulb ?

Thanks


----------



## gr865 (Nov 20, 2017)

I would say just like measuring the heat to the plant, the back of the hand method.


----------



## Soulscaper (Apr 18, 2018)

I've always loved vert training around hippy-hung lamps. Here's my current dilema. I can't find 600 watt core and coil ballasts anywhere. I've never been fond of electronic/digital ballasts because when they shit the bed, that's it, they're done, and failures seem to be pretty catastrophic.

I really do not want to run 1k HPS's again, though I still have plenty of 1k ballasts and even a few simgle-run lamps. Can anyone shed any light (no pun intended) on a source for plain old 600 watt magnetic ballasts?


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2018)

Soulscaper said:


> I've always loved vert training around hippy-hung lamps. Here's my current dilema. I can't find 600 watt core and coil ballasts anywhere. I've never been fond of electronic/digital ballasts because when they shit the bed, that's it, they're done, and failures seem to be pretty catastrophic.
> 
> I really do not want to run 1k HPS's again, though I still have plenty of 1k ballasts and even a few simgle-run lamps. Can anyone shed any light (no pun intended) on a source for plain old 600 watt magnetic ballasts?


every dutch grow shop sells them by the bucket load...probably not helpful if you are in North America. But they are cheap as here so it may still be worth it....a lot.of them are made in Spain.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey vert-guys 
What is the average yield per 600/1000w when you growing vertical with about 4-6 weeks veg ?


----------



## zep_lover (Apr 22, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> Hey vert-guys
> What is the average yield per 600/1000w when you growing vertical with about 4-6 weeks veg ?


there are too many variables to accurately answer that.strains,soil or hydro,temps,humidity grower skill


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 22, 2018)

zep_lover said:


> there are too many variables to accurately answer that.strains,soil or hydro,temps,humidity grower skill


Well, how many grams per 600w would make you smile? Is it still 1 gpw or is the new thing 2 gpw?


----------



## zep_lover (Apr 22, 2018)

i am not doing hps any more.doing leds vert now.with a 4 to 6 week veg you would need a strain that stretches alot to get good yields in my opinion.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 23, 2018)

Here is when I tried it a couple years ago.


 

5x5 tent. 600w


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 30, 2018)

Soulscaper said:


> I've always loved vert training around hippy-hung lamps. Here's my current dilema. I can't find 600 watt core and coil ballasts anywhere. I've never been fond of electronic/digital ballasts because when they shit the bed, that's it, they're done, and failures seem to be pretty catastrophic.
> 
> I really do not want to run 1k HPS's again, though I still have plenty of 1k ballasts and even a few simgle-run lamps. Can anyone shed any light (no pun intended) on a source for plain old 600 watt magnetic ballasts?


Electronic Ballasts have come a long way
Look at the Hortilux 600W. 
I have a gold going for over 2 years with zero issues - Good Stuff!!


----------



## zep_lover (Feb 13, 2019)

what are your best yielding strains vertical?looking for some new flavors.mine have been grape god by next gen.gg4. lemon og which i didnt really like.critical mass but it didnt look anything like the online descriptions.i got that from a supplier that nothing looked like the descriptions for the strains i bought and grew.i prefer indica dominent hybrids that stretch alot so veg is shorter.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 13, 2019)

zep_lover said:


> what are your best yielding strains vertical?looking for some new flavors.mine have been grape god by next gen.gg4. lemon og which i didnt really like.critical mass but it didnt look anything like the online descriptions.i got that from a supplier that nothing looked like the descriptions for the strains i bought and grew.i prefer indica dominent hybrids that stretch alot so veg is shorter.


Conflicting question, you ask about best yielding but then you say you are looking for new flavors, 

Grew Exodus Cheese, great flavor and wonderful high, had Fucking Fungal Gnats toward end of grow that effect yield.
Barneys Farm G13 Haze vertical, 26.5 zips smokable buds off 4 plants. Beautiful plants, nice fragrance and taste, very good up high.
Grew Barneys Farm LSD vertical, 24.5 zips of smokable buds off 4 plants, fragrance and taste were good but the high is extreme, GF's favorite.
Just finished a Big Buddha Cheese vertical grow, 23 plus zips smokable, 5 plants. Had issues, had to go into flower later that I planned to the the plants got away from me, so had to a lot of Super Cropping and the lower 3rd of the plants were weak. None of that was not included in the smokable buds. The high was better than expected but the fragrance and taste are not what i expected.
Doing a 24 plant BB Cheese SOG at present.

GR


----------



## noob12345 (Oct 17, 2019)

so glad I just spotted this topic!


----------



## gr865 (Oct 17, 2019)

noob12345 said:


> so glad I just spotted this topic!


What size tent are you using and are you using just one vertical 600?


----------



## noob12345 (Oct 17, 2019)

gr865 said:


> What size tent are you using and are you using just one vertical 600?


Its a stone walled room 3m long by about 1.5 wide (guestimation) and I have 2x600hps 1 is dimmable but i only have the first 4 plants in atm as i was waiting for a delivery of seeds so im just running the 1.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 17, 2019)

noob12345 said:


> Its a stone walled room 3m long by about 1.5 wide (guestimation) and I have 2x600hps 1 is dimmable but i only have the first 4 plants in atm as i was waiting for a delivery of seeds so im just running the 1.


So, if my conversion is correct it is about 11 x 5 feet. Wow, nice room. Would be nice to have that size room, can you divide it into to areas, say a 5' x 4' veg room and a 5 x 6 flower room?
Do you bind your vertical grows or let them free stand. 
If you look at my 4 x 4 tent verticals in my GR's 17'/18' Winter/Spring Stacked 315W 5 Plant Vertical with Screens, Barneys Farm LSD grow you will see how I bind to screens.


----------



## iliketolearn (Nov 11, 2019)

noob12345 said:


> so glad I just spotted this topic!


Dude sick set up what is that an UNDER CURRENT?


----------



## noob12345 (Nov 11, 2019)

iliketolearn said:


> Dude sick set up what is that an UNDER CURRENT?


Yes dude, im still getting used to it, after getting several def issues I decided to resort back to 50:50 tapwater/RO and ditch the cal-mag and they are going really well again! I now believe GH trio should not be used with pure RO as there is something missing.


----------



## noob12345 (Nov 11, 2019)

I let them free stand last time but I have been training and supercropping toward the middle this time so I could try and get up some kind of netting!






gr865 said:


> So, if my conversion is correct it is about 11 x 5 feet. Wow, nice room. Would be nice to have that size room, can you divide it into to areas, say a 5' x 4' veg room and a 5 x 6 flower room?
> Do you bind your vertical grows or let them free stand.
> If you look at my 4 x 4 tent verticals in my GR's 17'/18' Winter/Spring Stacked 315W 5 Plant Vertical with Screens, Barneys Farm LSD grow you will see how I bind to screens.


----------



## iliketolearn (Nov 11, 2019)

I set up a 1000 watt vertical recirculating SIPS grow. (WHOA! That was alot to "say") Ballast is switchable. My room is 8ft long by 4.5ft wide by 6-8ft tallroof pitch). The is not insulated or sealed.(I will insulate the room before the next grow. $$) I have an exhaust fan that will cycle the air about every two minutes. My substrate is in 3 gallon fabric pots of my own organic soil mix of COCO, PERLITE, EWC, HYDROTON, KELP MEAL, ALFALFA MEAL, FISH BONE MEAL, ROCK PHOSPHATE. The fabric pots are sitting on top of 2 inches of hydroton in netted plastic pots. The pots are sitting in a tray in 1 inch deep water. I have 3 pots in each tray(1 clone died tho). The water in the trays is recirculating with a 5 gallon control reservoir. I'm in my 4th week (end of 4th week is Nov 13th) 5/6 dispensary clones are still alive and about 1 ft tall. 2 Alien OG, 3 Venom OG. I'll try to upload a video, if not pics.


----------



## iliketolearn (Nov 11, 2019)

Here's the outside area of my grow. A 7 ft shelf next to the grow room. The temp controller with the temperature probe taped with plant tape to a stem. There is a 5 gallon control bucket. 1/2" PVC pipe fills the trays to a 1 inch water level then out a 3/4" PVC drain back to reservoir, about a 1 ft waterfall.


----------



## iliketolearn (Nov 11, 2019)

So I've grown in soil before with pretty good results. This is my first real attempt at "hydro". I like the idea that it's a hybridization of soil/hydro. Heard so many good things about this method. I dont know what or if recirculating the water does anything for me. Also, I have room to add the same trays and plants on the other side of that same room. I have another 1000 watt already wired and plumbed, just need the plants. My temps stay between 70ish at (plant) nighttime and below 80ish daytime. Humidity is between 40-60. 
LoL. I know,. I shouldn't hang the socket like this but it's not plugged in and I don't have anywhere to put it.


----------



## iliketolearn (Nov 11, 2019)

Here's a pic of two of the clones and roots. I will take better pics when, this light is a pain for pics. 24 days since I got them from the dispensary.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice setup dude. That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2019)

@noob12345 I found my plants liked my tap water better than RO. I did have pretty decent water from the tap though, I know some people have super high ppms from their tap. It also seemed to me that something was missing when using RO.

Another thing I did that made my plants happier was let the PH fluctuate. My first few grows I was super strict about keeping the ph at 5.7, then I got a little lazy and let it swing from like 5.4 to 6.1... something like that. The plants seemed to enjoy that as well. I figured it allowed different nutrients to be available as it swung from low to high. 

Now I'm in mostly outdoor soil. So much easier, but damn do I miss the insane, explosive growth from my hydro setups.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2019)

Amazing this thread has been active for 8 year now. Happy late birthday Club Vert 600 

@genuity


----------



## iliketolearn (Nov 22, 2019)

So i added two more trays and will soon add 7 more plants, which will equate to a TOTAL of 12 plants, 6 on each side. 3 in each tray. There will be 2 1000 watt lights, 6 plants around each light. A


----------



## iliketolearn (May 14, 2020)

So first off, I ran my first grow and wasn't happy with the results so I haven't posted pics. I believe my fabric pots were WAY too small for the grow. I have since moved to 5 gallon fabric pots. Same set up...

2 1000 watt HID side by side. 5ft by 9ft shed.

I have 4 trays, 3 plants in each tray. 12 total plants. ( Legal limit in my state 6 plants / 21+ Adult. We are 2 adults)

I have the trays recirculating about 1-2 inches of water with 5 gallon control Rez outside of the shed.( Will soon add a float valve and a 30 gallon reservoir.)

The plants are in ROOTS ORGANICS OUTDOOR SOIL(I forgot the specific name). I mixed the soil with about 30-40% perlite).

The plants bottom feed from a recirculating trough.

This newest grow I started with 8 Cherry Punch, and 4 Garlic Cocktail. Purchased clones from a local dispensary.

I started them outside in 4 inch netted pots. 1 of the CHERRY PUNCH clones died. Then transferred them to 5 gallon fabric pots with the SOIL MIX.

VEGGED for almost 6 weeks.(room wasn't ready for flowering. The Garlic Cocktail got too tall where as the Purple Punch was just right. IMO).

When I transferred them I didn't have the water recirculating at first. Ran into some minor problems but everything is recirculating fine now. 

BTW I'm using water from my outdoor faucet. 

Plants started their 5th week of flowering today 5/14/2020. 

I plan on adding a CO2 BAG in a week.

CURRENTLY my temps get no more than 85 degrees F with both 1000 watt HIDs going. It's been cool here.

I need some advice. I run both HIDs at the same time 1 metal halide + 1 high pressure sodium. Of course I've done my research and what not. Most of the things I've read say to use HPS during flower, with a small amount of MH. My question is should I switch to both HPS?


----------



## rob333 (May 15, 2020)

iliketolearn said:


> So first off, I ran my first grow and wasn't happy with the results so I haven't posted pics. I believe my fabric pots were WAY too small for the grow. I have since moved to 5 gallon fabric pots. Same set up...
> 
> 2 1000 watt HID side by side. 5ft by 9ft shed.
> 
> ...


 Jesus everything so dirty


----------



## rob333 (May 15, 2020)

rob333 said:


> Jesus everything so dirty


How to fail hard with hydro don't clean ya shit


----------



## iliketolearn (May 15, 2020)

Is this hydro? Did you even read the post? I'm using soil...


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 16, 2020)

iliketolearn said:


> Is this hydro? Did you even read the post? I'm using soil...


Yes. It's hydro, which doesn't really make any sense with soil. A lot of wasted energy and effort, in my opinion. If you want to run soil, you're doing a lot of really unnecessary stuff and not really using soil the way it works best. If you want to run hydro with all the recirculating feed and all that mess, ditch the soil and grow bags and talk to some experienced hydro growers about choice of medium. I'm a living soil guy, so I'm not up on all that, but I think most are using coco/perlite mix nowadays. You're basically doing subirrigated planters with a lot of extra steps.


----------



## iliketolearn (May 16, 2020)

First off. 

Does anybody have a suggestion on the question I asked?

Second,

what extra steps? I'm running sub irrigation planters that recircuIate so that I don't have to sit there and guess if my water levels are right. Just have a pump on a timer that turns on twice a day. Fills the trays to the exact water level i need.

Of course thre are more steps here because I'm trying to automate my grow.

I just added a float valve and 30 gallon reservoir so now I only fill that 30 gallon reservoir. 

Essentially I could put my plants into flower and never go in the room until I'm ready to check for harvest Time.

Extra work, no.
More work now, to do less later, yes.

BTW 

The very definition of Hydroponics specifically removes soil from plant growing.


ILL


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 16, 2020)

iliketolearn said:


> First off.
> 
> Does anybody have a suggestion on the question I asked?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got it all figured out, my man. How could anyone possibly help you?

Seriously, though... you should probably just buy weed. It'll save you A LOT of money.


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2020)

HPS yeilds slightly more than MH when used in flowering. MH (in my experience) when used in flower gives nicer tasting/ frostier buds.

And I have to agree with the confusion on the soil/ hydro combo. It's like you are reaping the drawbacks from both mediums, while only gaining the advantage of not having to water your plants. The buds look really small for what I would expect running 1000's so close to the plants. Couldn't you just set up a drip watering system to water the plants a couple times a day and save the whole recirculating system? IDK, just seems like there's lots of ways things could go wrong with this setup for very little return.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 18, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> HPS yeilds slightly more than MH when used in flowering. MH (in my experience) when used in flower gives nicer tasting/ frostier buds.
> 
> And I have to agree with the confusion on the soil/ hydro combo. It's like you are reaping the drawbacks from both mediums, while only gaining the advantage of not having to water your plants. The buds look really small for what I would expect running 1000's so close to the plants. Couldn't you just set up a drip watering system to water the plants a couple times a day and save the whole recirculating system? IDK, just seems like there's lots of ways things could go wrong with this setup for very little return.


Scrapping the whole idea of automating a soil grow would be better, but at least you wouldn't drown your roots and turn them to mush with a drip system. Well.... YOU (iliketolearn -IRONIC NAME, BTW) might anyway, considering what you've come up with so far... but it would be easier to avoid.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2020)

iliketolearn said:


> First off.
> 
> Does anybody have a suggestion on the question I asked?
> 
> ...


I have always run a mix in my vertical tower. 1hps 1 cmh or mh. I am changing now to 2 x cmh.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 9, 2021)

@BobRx i saw your doing a badass vert system, so I thought you might like this thread. Hope you don’t mind I share your pic.


----------



## Green_tourist (Apr 26, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> @BobRx i saw your doing a badass vert system, so I thought you might like this thread. Hope you don’t mind I share your pic.
> View attachment 4874594


Beautiful set up and plants. Was looking to see if I found vertical with leds here. Nice


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 8, 2021)

this is my experimental banana kush in fox farm ocean forest, blended with coco coir, worm casings and perlite in a 15 gal grow bag and i make collars out of old molasees tubs to hold the edges up and make watering easier.
also i cut a hole in the bottom of this 72” high tent to accomodate my poor planning.
the growbag is sitting on a 12.5” bonsai turntable i bought off amazon for ten bucks.
makes watering, maintenance easier.
i used some leftover fiberglass electric fence stakes and stretch some 6x6 trellis in there somewhere.
plus my experiment is, i have this viparspectra xs1500 overhead pulling 150 watts, the xs1000 is pulling 120 and the mrhua all red ufo i think is around 90 watts(idk if it does anything or not).
was feeding gh trio but just switched to tiger bloom, worm juice and molasses for it’s next 4 weeks.
i’ll let u know next month what the yield is.
in solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract.
i’ll weigh the first cure flowers too.
if i were to chop this whole plant at once,
using the turntable and a stool, i wet trim the plant right in it’s pot, under these new lights that i love!
made trimming so much easier.
then i clip off the branches and hang for about three days before i snip the full flowers off into a ardent nova for decarboxylation.
the i cure in jars until 70-75rh and squash.
if anybody has an easier way for me to make solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract, i’m all ears.
i’m all about trichomes for the least amount of my energy and the power company.
i’ve found that for myself, to be acclimated to 1600mgs daily, consistency is the key.
i split the doses into 4/400mg and if one is a little bigger, look out, very uncomfortable and i’ve been doing well over a gram average now for 7 plus years.
it works!
God is great!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey bud,
Where'd you get the Banana Kush? I grew it a couple times from a friend who had a cut. It was my favorite strain ever (i think). Super frosty and a great high.



cancerkiller said:


> this is my experimental banana kush in fox farm ocean forest, blended with coco coir, worm casings and perlite in a 15 gal grow bag and i make collars out of old molasees tubs to hold the edges up and make watering easier.
> also i cut a hole in the bottom of this 72” high tent to accomodate my poor planning.
> the growbag is sitting on a 12.5” bonsai turntable i bought off amazon for ten bucks.
> makes watering, maintenance easier.
> ...


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bud,
> Where'd you get the Banana Kush? I grew it a couple times from a friend who had a cut. It was my favorite strain ever (i think). Super frosty and a great high.


ilgm.
i don't smoke, i just squash ardent nova decarboxylated non grounded up flowers, and melt that and suck it up into syringes and then capsules for swallowing.
i know if i stick my head in a banana kush tent flowering, i think because of the high levels of thc in my system, it's so mediciny smelling, i get a little nauseated. 
suppose to be very high thc. 
in my state, the only people that can use labs are dispensaries or growers, i think.
kinda bad for the consumer.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bud,
> Where'd you get the Banana Kush? I grew it a couple times from a friend who had a cut. It was my favorite strain ever (i think). Super frosty and a great high.



They cut you loose yet Jig ?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2021)

I got my passport back, and I got my second shot on Tuesday. So I'm ready to mingle. haha

Oh, and I don't have to pay the 14,000 euro fine either. Trying to talk the wife into sending me to California.



BobBitchen said:


> They cut you loose yet Jig ?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 15, 2021)

smoking strain, the lsd from ilgm is the sweetest, like perfume smelling strain ever. 
i gave some properly cured joints to some friends that probably never smoked properly cured cannabis, and they raved about it.
i ordered some more just because i like the smell while growing and it's easy to grow.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> I got my passport back, and I got my second shot on Tuesday. So I'm ready to mingle. haha
> 
> Oh, and I don't have to pay the 14,000 euro fine either. Trying to talk the wife into sending me to California.


I also just had my 2nd shot. I seem to have missed some updates.
Just stay isolated, people are not all they are cracked up to be!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2021)




----------

